# [TUT] How to create an EXTREME Desktop



## Re4dt (13. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Tutorial werde ich euch zeigen wie ihr euer Desktop verschönern könnt.
Hier sind ein paar Beispiele wie Später euer Desktop aussehen könnte. Natürlich sind eure Fantasien keine Grenzen gesetzt.


Spoiler



Mein eigener 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Robin123 Desktop nach dem Tutorial



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PSP-Hacker's Desktop nach dem Tutorial 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Was für Programme werden benötigt?


Rainmeter 


RocketDock

Was ist Rainmeter?

Rainmeter ist ein Programm was euren Desktop schöner aussehen lassen  kann. Es sieht im vergleich zu den Windows 7 Gadgets wesentlich besser aus. Jedoch ist die Bedienung von Rainmeter ein wenig kompliziert.
Mit Rainmeter könnt ihr hilfreiche Anzeigen auf euer Dekstop einfügen. Rainmeter kostet euch nichts.

Was ist RocketDock?

RocketDock ist eine animierte Taskleiste für Windows. RocketDock lässt sich beliebig an den Rändern  Ihres Bildschirms plazieren. Neben vorgefertigten Verknüpfungen zu den  eigenen Dateien und dem Papierkorb, können Sie selbst neue Verlinkungen  einfügen. Weitere Einstellungen wie die Größe der Icons und die Verzögerungszeit  beim Zoom, wenn Sie über eines der Logos fahren, können Sie nach  Belieben vornehmen. Rocketdock ist ebenfalls wie Rainmeter Kostenlos.

Beginnen wir mit Rainmeter.

Ladet euch zuerst Rainmeter runter und installiert es. Danach startet ihr Rainmeter. Das Programm wird den Standartskin auf euren Desktop platzieren.Der Integrierte Skin "Illustro" ist zwar schön jedoch gibt es weitaus bessere Skins.
Nun um ein "Gadget" zu schließen geht ihr auf dieses mit der Maus macht einen Rechtsklick und wählt anschließend die Option "Close Skin". Dies macht ihr zuerst mit allen Standart Gadgets sofern sie euch nicht gefallen.
Nun um neue Skins zu bekommen geht ihr auf:*** Rainmeter on deviantART[/URL] Wählt euch ein Skin der euch gefällt aus und Downloaded es euch. Dies könnt ihr recht's oben auf Deviantart tun "Download File". (Skins können auch kobiniert werden.)
Es gibt jedoch zwei Arten von Skins die einen müssen installiert werden und die anderen müssen in den Rainmeter Skin Ordner nur verschoben werden.
Nun, habt ihr ein Skin runtergeladen entpackt es falls nötig. Diesen Skin Ordner verschiebt ihr in das folgene Verzeichniss:

```
[B]C:\Users\Name\Documents\Rainmeter\Skins[/B]
```
Anschließend geht ihr auf das Rainmeter Symbol in der Taskleiste macht einen Rechtsklick und wählt die Option "Refresh All". Nun ist das Skinpack installiert. Um diese nun auszuwählen, macht ihr wieder einen rechtsklick auf Rainmeter und geht auf Configs. Wählt das Neu installierte Skin aus un wählt die Gadgets nach der Reihe.
Die Gadgets könnt ihr nun beliebig verschieben.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0iWmW5o_0w
- Wetter Gadgets richtig einstellen in Rainmeter
Das Wetter einfach über die Configs auswählen und an die gewünschte Stelle platzieren. 
Skin editieren. Nun wird sich der Editor öffnen.
Nun brauchen wir die [Variables] und bei WeatherCodeLocation euren StadtCode eingeben. (Diese findet ihr hier -> Determine location ID for the weather server control )


```
[Variables]
Font=Segoe UI
White=255,255,255,255
;Please replace your location code of Weather.com below, e.g: Sydney is ASXX0112.
;You can check it on Weather.com or Google.
;And you may also delete "WeatherUnit=m" if you prefer the Celcius Scale.
WeatherCodeLocation=[B]GMXX1144[/B]
```
Wie ihr den Font ändern könnt größe und anderes werde ich in einem Screencast Video zeigen. Das Video wird hier später editiert.
Dies wars schon mit Rainmeter vorrest.

Nun kommen wir zu Stardock

Ladet euch Rocketdock von der Homepage runter und installiert es. Zwar sieht der Standart Skin schön aus aber errinert einen irgendwie viel zu sehr an Mac OS.
Die Skins,Docklets sowie Icon Packs bekommt ihr alle von dieser Seite -> Get Addons - RocketDock.com. 

- _Installation von Skins _

Beendet vorher unbedingt RocketDock. Öffnet das RocketDock Skin Verzeichniss. 

```
C:\Program Files (x86)\RocketDock\Skins
```
Verschiebt nun das runtergeladene Skin Ordner in diesen Ordner. Anschließens Startet RocketDock neu. Geht auf Dock Einstellungen danach "Darstellung" und wählt bei Erscheinungsbild euer neu installierten Skin aus. Hier könnt ihr auch die Deckkraft,Schriftart... Ändern.

 - _Installation von Icons

_Hier wird das beenden von RocketDock nicht benötigt. Öffnet das RocketDock Icon Verzeichniss

```
C:\Program Files (x86)\RocketDock\Icons
```
Nun verschiebt ihr in diesen Ordner einfach die PNG Dateien. Die ihr benötigt aus eurem heruntergeladenen Pack. Verschiebt es nicht als Ordner sondern die eizelnen PNG Dateien (wichtig).
Falls ihr damit Fertig seit wählt bei eurer RocketDock Leiste eine Verknüpfung aus. Nun macht ein rechtsklick und wählt Symbol Eigenschaften und Ordnet dieser Verknüpfung einfach ein neues Icon zu.
Vergleich Standart vs. Icon Pack (siehe Spoiler)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-_ Installation von Dockelts_

Was sind Docklets?
Docklets sind Addons für Rocketdock, diese die Optik aufwerten, leichter Bedienung ermöglichen usw.... 

Woher bekomme ich Docklets?
Hierfür geht ihr auf die Offizielle Homepage von Rocketdock About RocketDock - RocketDock.com
Drückt oben auf den reiter Get Addons und anschließend Docklets wählt eines aus und ladet es euch runter. 

Kommen wir zur Installation. 
Es ist nicht notwendig hierfür Rocketdock zu schließen.

Ladet euch die Datei runter und entpackt diese. 
Anschließend Öffnet das Installations Verzeichnis von Rocketdock
C:\Program Files (x86)\RocketDock 

Danach Öffnet ihr den Docklet Ordner C:\Program Files (x86)\RocketDock\Docklets
Nun packt ihr in diesen Ordner die entpackte Docklet Datei einfach hinein.
Schließt das Fenster. 

Macht ein Rechtklick auf eure Rocketdock Leiste und wählt "Element hinzufügen" 
Fügt das Docklet hinzu.

Anmerkung für den Vorrgang braucht ihr Admin rechte.

- Wie blende ich den Papierkorb aus

Gehe in die Systemsteuerung anschließend Darstellung und Anpassung danach auf Anpassung klicken.
Daraufhin links Desktopsymbole ändern klicken und den häckchen bei Papierkorb entfernen.
Ich hoffe das Tutorial hat euch weiter geholfen. Bei fragen immer nur her damit. 

Du brauchst neue Bilder für deinen Desktop dann besuche Lan_Party's Blog! 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/50971-lan_party.html
Grüße​ 
​


----------



## Re4dt (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [TUT] How to be a EXTREME Desktop*

Thema ist nun Onnline


----------



## B3RG1 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [TUT] How to be a EXTREME Desktop*

gut erklärtes tut 
vorallem bei rainmeter, das ist mir zu unübersichtlich gewesen bisher


----------



## Ezio (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [TUT] How to be a EXTREME Desktop*

interessant, ich kann also ein Extreme Desktop "sein"


----------



## Re4dt (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [TUT] How to be a EXTREME Desktop*

Mein englisch ist leider total schlecht xD wisst ihr wie es richtig heißt?


----------



## Ezio (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [TUT] How to be a EXTREME Desktop*

"How to create an Extreme Desktop" würde ich nehmen...


----------



## Re4dt (15. Mai 2011)

Dank dir so wurde editiert


----------



## Jimini (15. Mai 2011)

Wird eigentlich noch Samurize genutzt? Das Programm ist seeeehr konfigurabel, damit habe ich anno 2004 oder so meine Desktops "gemodded".

MfG Jimini


----------



## Re4dt (15. Mai 2011)

Samurize sagt mir was aber genau kenne ich es nicht. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist dies doch relativ alt das Programm?


----------



## Dommerle (15. Mai 2011)

Schön erklärt! 
Ich benutze Rainmeter schon lange mit dem "WP7" Skin. Das sieht richtig toll aus!


----------



## Re4dt (15. Mai 2011)

Danke  
Ich werde heut Abend noch eine Top 10 Liste anlegen mit den besten Rainmeter skins sowie rocketdock falls Interesse besteht


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. Mai 2011)

Interesse immer!!

Bin mich grad am Durchwurschteln. Guter Tut!!

Nur ich bin grad an einem Punkt am verzweifeln. Undzwar wie ich Wetter bei meine Region einstellen kann -.-


----------



## Re4dt (15. Mai 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ich bin grad an einem Punkt am verzweifeln. Undzwar wie ich Wetter bei meine Region einstellen kann -.-



Das mit dem Wetter ist wirklich derbe Sch@*&%  Das werd ich heut Abend auch noch editieren


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. Mai 2011)

Eilt noch bei mir nicht. Ich finde immernoch kein passenden Skin für mich der mir richtig zusagt


----------



## Re4dt (15. Mai 2011)

Was hälts du von diesem Skin  *** Rainmeter by ~mani0008 on deviantART[/url]


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. Mai 2011)

Naja nicht so mein fall  ich fang grad an mir selber einen zusammen zu Basteln  Vllt wird das ja was.


----------



## Re4dt (15. Mai 2011)

Selber eins? Geil  Mit einem anderen Programm oder?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. Mai 2011)

Ne ich nehme mir verschiedene Teile aus anderen Skins und setzte sie selber zusammen 

Warum Kompleziert machen wenns auch einfach geht


----------



## Aufpassen (15. Mai 2011)

Klasse.
Gefällt mir sehr. 



Re4dt schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wetter ist wirklich derbe Sch@*&%  Das werd ich heut Abend auch noch editieren


 
Das mit dem Wetter habe ich selber noch nicht hingekriegt. ;p


----------



## Re4dt (15. Mai 2011)

In Taranbeer Weather Skin hab ich es auch nicht hinbekommen. Aber mit der einen Leiste schon


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. Mai 2011)

Das letze Bild im Spoiler kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Re4dt (15. Mai 2011)

So hab das mit dem Wetter hinzugefügt ich hoffe es klappt nun


----------



## neo3 (15. Mai 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich einen "Skin" / "App" /... für Rainmeter, mit dem ich den Inhalt eines Ordners so wie in einem Fenster des Explorers darstellen kann?

Sprich: Ich habe einen Ordner "Desktop", in dem ich ein paar Word-Dateien und mp3s habe... diese Dateien sollen als Symbole auf dem Desktop angezeigt werden, aber nicht in der Windows-Formatierung erscheinen (sondern "in schön" im Rainmeter... ^^)

°_O

Ich weiß, dass ich mir für jede Datei theoretisch ein Symbol basteln kann - was ich möchte ist aber mehr eine Schleife, die über alle Dateien eines Ordners läuft und mir diese dann ausgibt/anzeigt... ^^


----------



## Re4dt (15. Mai 2011)

Ja es gibt so so einen Skin jedoch fällt mir der Name nicht ein  Werde morgen sobald ich am PC bin dazu Posten.
Ansonsten gäbe es die alternative RocketDock plus dem  Docklet StackDock ^^


----------



## Pagz (16. Mai 2011)

Erst mal danke für das Tutorial

Dann hab ich noch ein Problem:*** Hour 2011 by ~1CavitePride1 on deviantART[/URL]
Ich hab diesen Skin herruntergeladen und entpackt. 
Das sah dann so aus wie beim Bild im Anhang
Was muss ich jetzt genau machen?
Wenn ich die EarthHour2011 Datei in den Skinfolder kopiere und dann ausführe, installiert er es zwar (sagt er zumindest), das Skin wird mir aber nicht im Rainmeter angezeigt. Ich hab auch auf RefreshAll geklickt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (16. Mai 2011)

Die rainender Skin file Datei wird nicht in den Ordner verschoben nimm sie aus dem Ordner. Anschließend führe die Datei aus und klicke au install


----------



## Pagz (16. Mai 2011)

Mh ok danke, jetzt werden die Ganzen Sachen bei Gadgets angezeigt, aber warum sehe ich bei Themes nichts?


----------



## Re4dt (16. Mai 2011)

Die Rainmeter Skin Files sind meistens umständlicher codiert und deswegen ist eine Installation nötig. Unteranderem ist es auch aus diesem Grunde nicht bei "Skins" sondern unter configs wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## Pagz (16. Mai 2011)

Ok, langsam hab ichs

Kann man die Skins irgentwie deinstallieren?


----------



## moe (16. Mai 2011)

Gibts da auch ein Addon/Gadget, was mir anzeigt, dass ich neue E-Mails hab? Zum abrufen nehm ich dann Thunderbird, Rainmeter soll mir nur sagen dass und von wem ich neue Mails habe.


----------



## Re4dt (16. Mai 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Kann man die Skins irgentwie deinstallieren?


 Gehe auf Rainmeter in der Taskleiste rechtklick. Anschließend wählst du "Themes" danach "Manage Themes" und dann das jeweilige Theme auswählen und auf Delete klicken. Das wars 


moe schrieb:


> Gibts da auch ein Addon/Gadget, was mir anzeigt, dass ich neue E-Mails hab?


 Jep  ->*** deviantART[/url]
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob dies noch funzt da dieses Addon relativ alt ist.
Greetz


----------



## watercooled (16. Mai 2011)

Gut gemacht! Sauberes Tut, werd ich nachher mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Re4dt (16. Mai 2011)

Falls du fertig sein solltest poste es doch hier  denn ich werde einen Spoiler anlegen.
Wo dann eure Desktop Bilder vor und nach dem Tutorial  aussahen


----------



## Pagz (16. Mai 2011)

Mit dem vorigen Desktop kann ich zwar leider nicht dienen, aber der war eh langweilig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (16. Mai 2011)

@Robin als tipp in dem du die Taskleiste ausblendest und den Papierkorb entfernst sieht das ganze ein Stück besser aus


----------



## Pagz (16. Mai 2011)

Jop das hab ich mir auch gedacht.
Nur wie blendet man den Papierkorb aus?
Und in der taskleiste sind so Sachen wir Lautstärke, Internet, Asus Xonar Treibereinstellungen, sprich: Sachen, die man minütlich braucht
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das eleganter zu lösen?

Edit: Wie kann ich einstellen, dass die Rainmeter Sachen immer im Hintergrund sind?


----------



## Re4dt (16. Mai 2011)

- Wie blende ich den Papierkorb aus
Gehe in die Systemsteuerung anschließend Darstellung und Anpassung danach auf Anpassung klicken.
Daraufhin links DesktopSymbole ändern klicken und den häckchen bei Papierkorb entfernen 

Das wars ^^ Die Taskleiste einfach ausblenden und wenn du mit der maus drüberfährst erscheint sie ja ^^


----------



## Pagz (16. Mai 2011)

Ok Danke

Hier mein neuer und wahrscheinlich entgültiger:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (16. Mai 2011)

Sieht wirklich genial aus  werde sobald ich am PC bin es in den Spoiler einfügen.


----------



## Pagz (16. Mai 2011)

Danke
Letzte Frage:
Wie kann ich einstellen, dass Rainmeter automatisch beim Systemstart startet?


----------



## Re4dt (16. Mai 2011)

Bei der Installation  von Rainmeter Häkchen bei Rainmeter mit Windows starten klicken 
Ansonsten muss ich schauen ob man dies auch im Programm einstellen kann.


----------



## watercooled (16. Mai 2011)

Einfach in den Autostart Ordner legen!


----------



## Pagz (17. Mai 2011)

Gaming_King schrieb:


> Einfach in den Autostart Ordner legen!


 
Äh wo ist der?

Komisch laut Msconfig (siehe Anhang), sollte er Rainmeter beim Systemstart laden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (17. Mai 2011)

Installiere einfach Rainmeter Neu 
Siehe Screenshot diesen Häcken setzen.
MfG


----------



## debalz (19. Mai 2011)

@TE: danke für den Tipp mit Rainmeter!
ich könnte ewig damit verbringen -  super ist auch Customize.org - Download Themes, Skins, Wallpapers and Icons for Windows from the original skin site! dort gibts skins und wallpapers etc.
muss nur noch hinkriegen das auch die cpu/gpu Temps ausgelesen werden können - hat jemand einen Tipp?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: es gibt eine Speedfan-Skin http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins/80367/download
erfordert evtl. etwas Fummelei im Editor damit die Zuordnung der richtigen Werte passt, aber es geht. Wenn man die Temps mit einer anderen Skin  auslesen lassen will muss man im dazugehörigen Editor die SpeedFanPlugin.dll bei Plug-ins einfügen...


----------



## Re4dt (19. Mai 2011)

Freut mich das es dir geholfen hat  
Nächste Woche werde ich euch ein neues Tool vorstellen  Und darüber ein TUT machen  seit gespannt. Werde es hier einfügen


----------



## debalz (19. Mai 2011)

Rainmeter ist einfach nur fett!! Endlich ein komplett customized desktop!
suche noch eine skin die alternative Ordnersymbole anbietet...........


----------



## Re4dt (19. Mai 2011)

Geh auf Anpassung  Dann Desktopsymbole Ändern anschließend "anders Symbol Wählen" Dort dann ein neuen Pack Festlegen


----------



## skyw8lk3r (20. Mai 2011)

wo finde ich denn diesen skin mit der uhr den so viele unten rechts in der ecke haben


----------



## Re4dt (20. Mai 2011)

Ich würde dir da gerne Weiterhelfen jedoch weis ich nicht welche Uhr du meinst  Denn es gibt Zig Rainmeter uhr Skins poste am besten ein Screenshot mit der jeweiligen Uhr und ich suchs dir


----------



## skyw8lk3r (20. Mai 2011)

Aus dem 1. Post der desktop von robin123 da ist unten rechts sone uhr mit datm ringsrum, son halbkreis


----------



## Re4dt (20. Mai 2011)

Hier *** Rainmeter by ~mani0008 on deviantART[/url] In diesem Skinpack ist der Drin ^^


----------



## skyw8lk3r (20. Mai 2011)

Super, danke.


----------



## Asdener (22. Mai 2011)

Gutes Tut hab meinen Dektop mal so gemacht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde ich habe das ganz gut hinbekommen.  Für ca. 15 min. Arbeit ist es doch ganz in Ordnung oder?  Ich habe dein Tutorial nicht wirklich verstanden also dachte ich selbst ist der Mann und da es funzt. Wenn man sich ein bisschen damit auseinander setzt kriegt man schon was ordentliches zu stande. Danke sonst wäre mein Desktop immernoch das reinste Chaos.


----------



## Re4dt (22. Mai 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dein Tutorial nicht wirklich verstanden also dachte ich selbst ist der Mann und da es funzt.



Kannst du mir sagen was genau du nicht verstanden hast. Dann werde ich dies umschreiben und verständlicher erklären. 
Lg


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Mai 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen was genau du nicht verstanden hast. Dann werde ich dies umschreiben und verständlicher erklären.
> Lg


 Ich versteh nicht wie ich diesen Code für das Wetter bekommen soll. Ich wohne in einem Dorf.  So wie ich es verstehe geht es nur für die USA. Dazu wusste ich erst nicht wie ich die ganzen Ordner und Programme in RocketDock einfügen sollte aber dann habe auch ich es verstanden.


----------



## Re4dt (22. Mai 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh nicht wie ich diesen Code für das Wetter bekommen soll. Ich wohne in einem Dorf.  So wie ich es verstehe geht es nur für die USA. Dazu wusste ich erst nicht wie ich die ganzen Ordner und Programme in RocketDock einfügen sollte aber dann habe auch ich es verstanden.



Das mit dem Wetter codieren ist echt eine Kunst für sich  Ich selber bekomme es auch nicht ganz hin aber da ich in einer Stadt wohne funzt es 
Also ich habe mir gedacht das mit den Programmen und Ordner wird wohl jeder hinbekommen  Weil man sich ja irgendwie denken kann das man die verknüpfungen da reinziehen muss.


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Mai 2011)

Passst.  Dennoch finde ich ich habe es gut hinbekommen.  Danke ohne dich hätte ich sowas nie gefunden.


----------



## nassa (20. Juni 2011)

@Re4dt:

kann mir auch einer mal ein paar ordentliche Plugins/skins für Rainmeter bezüglich CPU (Auslastung, Temp, usw) empfehlen?

Alles was ich bisher gefunden hatte, nutzte maximal 2 Kerne. Weiterhin  brauchte man für die Temp meist Zusatztools wie Speedfan. Und dann ist  mir noch aufgefallen, dass der Takt stets falsch berechnet wird.

Das gleiche wäre für die Grafikkarte auch cool.


Designtechnisch finde ich das von rainmeter alles toll aber leider gibt  es kaum tools, welche den gleichen Funktionsumfang haben wie z.b. die  Gadgets von orbmu2k.


----------



## inzpekta (20. Juni 2011)

nassa schrieb:


> @Re4dt:
> 
> kann mir auch einer mal ein paar ordentliche Plugins/skins für Rainmeter bezüglich CPU (Auslastung, Temp, usw) empfehlen?
> 
> ...


 

Würd mich auch interessieren.
Zudem sind die meisten Skins in Englisch... Man kommt zwar zurecht, und ich hab es auch schon geschafft die ini's soweit zu editieren, das man z.T. deutschen Text reinschreibt kann, aber halt nur zum Teil. Das ist iwie nicht sehr zufriedenstellend...

Die Optik ist natürlich unschlagbar...


----------



## Re4dt (20. Juni 2011)

nassa schrieb:


> @Re4dt:
> 
> kann mir auch einer mal ein paar ordentliche Plugins/skins für Rainmeter bezüglich CPU (Auslastung, Temp, usw) empfehlen?
> 
> ...


 Ganz ehrlich Rainmeter ist eigentlich ein Design Tool und nichts anderes.  Hier findest du eigentlich recht viele Tools Rainmeter Skins - Customize.org Naja das manch Gadget Takt usw falsch berechnet liegt einfach daran das es meist falsch Codiert ist. Wie gesagt Rainmeter ist eher Designtechnisch Top aber zum Auslesen ein Flop.


----------



## Mr. Q (20. Juni 2011)

Heyho ihr Rainmeter profis 

Kennt ihr nen Skin welcher kleine leuchtene(Optional) Punkte bietet auf den ich Spiele verlinken kann?
Hab das mal bei nem Bild/Screen gesehn leider weiss ich net mehr wo und wer es gepostet hat auch nich :/


----------



## Re4dt (20. Juni 2011)

Kannst du ein wenig Detailierter erklären dann kann ich dir bestimmt weiterhelfen


----------



## djsanny22 (21. Juni 2011)

HI 

Die beschriebung ist TOP ich werde mich damit auch mal auseinander setzten  ist schon praktisch bzw für mich


----------



## Re4dt (21. Juni 2011)

Freut mich das es dir gefällt  Bei Fragen immer nur her damit


----------



## B3RG1 (21. Juni 2011)

Dann hab ich gleich mal eine 
ich benutze neuerding Omnimo 4, wie vllt viele , und ich bekomm die RSS Feeds einfach nicht hin. 
Ich hab mal PCGH und HWLuxx eingespeichert und deren Links der Feeds kopiert. (ich weiß nicht, wer es noch benutzt, aber ich hoffe ihr versteht mich )
das Problem ist einfach, ich seh keine RSS Feeds. Vllt kann mir ja jemand helfen


----------



## Re4dt (21. Juni 2011)

Hast du bei Edit Skin es richtig codiert? Geh einfach mal aufs Gadget Rechtklick Edit Skin und poste mal was da steht


----------



## B3RG1 (21. Juni 2011)

bist du sicher, dass du alles sehen willst? ist verdammt lang


----------



## Re4dt (21. Juni 2011)

Einfach hier als Code einbinden oder Spoiler


----------



## B3RG1 (21. Juni 2011)

```
[Rainmeter]
MouseOverAction=!Execute [!RainmeterShowMeter MeterSet][!RainmeterRedraw]
MouseLeaveAction=!Execute [!RainmeterHideMeter MeterSet][!RainmeterRedraw]
Update=120000
MiddleMouseUpAction=!RainmeterDeactivateConfig
;Metadata added by RainBrowser
;http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/?q=Rainmeter101_AnatomyOfASkin

[Metadata]
Name=
Config=
Description=
Instructions=
Version=
Author=Xyrfo and fediaFedia
License=
Variant=
Preview=

;End of added Metadata

[Variables]
@include=#SKINSPATH#\WP7\Common\Variables\UserVariables.inc
@include1=#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc
@include4=#SKINSPATH#\WP7\Common\color\color.inc
RssMain=C:\Users\Flo Rian\Documents\Rainmeter\Skins\WP7\TextItems\Reader\\UserVariables.inc


[activearea1]
Meter=IMAGE
SolidColor=0,0,0,100
X=0
Y=1
W=(#width#+30)
H=(110+#fontsize#*26)
Hidden=#hidebackground#

[b1]
Meter=IMAGE
SolidColor=255,255,255,100
X=1
Y=0
W=(#width#+29)
H=1
Hidden=#hidebackground#

[b2]
Meter=IMAGE
SolidColor=255,255,255,100
X=0
Y=(110+#fontsize#*26)
W=(#width#+30)
H=1
Hidden=#hidebackground#

[b3]
Meter=IMAGE
SolidColor=255,255,255,100
X=0
Y=0
W=1
H=(110+#fontsize#*26)
Hidden=#hidebackground#

[b4]
Meter=IMAGE
SolidColor=255,255,255,100
X=(30+#width#)
Y=0
W=1
H=(110+#fontsize#*26+1)
Hidden=#hidebackground#

[Feed]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=#RSSMain#
RegExp="(?siU)<title.*>(.*)</title>.*<link.*>(.*)</link>.*<item.*<title.*>(.*)</title>.*<link.*>(.*)</link>(?(?=.*<item).*<title.*>(.*)</title>.*<link.*>(.*)</link>)(?(?=.*<item).*<title.*>(.*)</title>.*<link.*>(.*)</link>)(?(?=.*<item).*<title.*>(.*)</title>.*<link.*>(.*)</link>)(?(?=.*<item).*<title.*>(.*)</title>.*<link.*>(.*)</link>)(?(?=.*<item).*<title.*>(.*)</title>.*<link.*>(.*)</link>)(?(?=.*<item).*<title.*>(.*)</title>.*<link.*>(.*)</link>)(?(?=.*<item).*<title.*>(.*)</title>.*<link.*>(.*)</link>)(?(?=.*<item).*<title.*>(.*)</title>.*<link.*>(.*)</link>)(?(?=.*<item).*<title.*>(.*)</title>.*<link.*>(.*)</link>)(?(?=.*<item).*<title.*>(.*)</title>.*<link.*>(.*)</link>)(?(?=.*<item).*<title.*>(.*)</title>.*<link.*>(.*)</link>)"
UpdateRate=#Update#
StringIndex=1
Substitute=#SubstituteFeed#
DecodeCharacterReference=1
FinishAction=!RainmeterUpdate "#currentconfig#"





[MainTitle]
Meter=STRING
Antialias=1
Text=#RSS1Name#
X=(#height#/30)
Y=(#height#/90)
FontColor=#textcolor#,#rss1color#
FontSize=(#height#/30)
FontFace=Segoe WP
AntiAlias=1
StringCase=UPPER
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute [!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables RssMain #rss1# "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables Rss1Color 255 "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables Rss2Color 120 "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables Rss3Color 120 "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables Rss4Color 120 "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterRefresh #currentconfig#]

[MainTitle2]
Meter=STRING
Antialias=1
Text=#RSS2Name#
X=5R
Y=r
FontColor=#textcolor#,#rss2color#
FontSize=(#height#/30)
FontFace=Segoe WP
AntiAlias=1
StringCase=UPPER
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute [!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables RssMain #rss2# "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables Rss1Color 120 "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables Rss2Color 255 "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables Rss3Color 120 "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables Rss4Color 120 "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterRefresh #currentconfig#]

[MainTitle3]
Meter=STRING
Antialias=1
Text=#RSS3Name#
X=5R
Y=r
FontColor=#textcolor#,#rss3color#
FontSize=(#height#/30)
FontFace=Segoe WP
AntiAlias=1
StringCase=UPPER
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute [!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables RssMain #rss3# "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables Rss1Color 120 "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables Rss2Color 120 "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables Rss3Color 255 "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables Rss4Color 120 "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterRefresh #currentconfig#]

[MainTitle4]
Meter=STRING
Antialias=1
Text=#RSS4Name#
X=5R
Y=r
FontColor=#textcolor#,#rss4color#
FontSize=(#height#/30)
FontFace=Segoe WP
AntiAlias=1
StringCase=UPPER
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute [!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables RssMain #rss4# "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables Rss1Color 120 "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables Rss2Color 120 "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables Rss3Color 120 "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterWriteKeyValue Variables Rss4Color 255 "#currentpath#\UserVariables.inc"][!RainmeterRefresh #currentconfig#]

[MeterSet]
Meter=BUTTON
ButtonImage=..\settings.png
X=10R
Y=r
ButtonCommand=!Execute ["#SKINSPATH#WP7\Common\Config\configText.exe" #CURRENTCONFIG#]
hidden=1

[Subtitlehighlight]
Meter=STRING
Antialias=1
Text=#title#
X=(#height#/90)
Y=(#height#/18-1)
FontColor=#textcolor#
FontSize=(#height#/10)
FontFace=Segoe WP Light
AntiAlias=1

[Subtitle]
Meter=STRING
Antialias=1
Text=#SubTitle#
X=1R
Y=(#height#/18-1)
FontColor=#textcolor#,100
FontSize=(#height#/10)
FontFace=Segoe WP Light
AntiAlias=1



[activearea]
Meter=IMAGE
SolidColor=0,0,0,1
X=10
Y=0
W=#width#
H=(#FontSize#*34+15)
Hidden=0



[FeedURL]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
StringIndex=2
Substitute=#SubstituteFeed#


[MeasureItem1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
StringIndex=3
DecodeCharacterReference=1
Substitute=#SubstituteFeed#

[MeasureLink1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
StringIndex=4
Substitute=#SubstituteLink#

---

[MeasureItem2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
StringIndex=5
DecodeCharacterReference=1
Substitute=#SubstituteFeed#

[MeasureLink2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
StringIndex=6
Substitute=#SubstituteLink#

---

[MeasureItem3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
DecodeCharacterReference=1
StringIndex=7
Substitute=#SubstituteFeed#

[MeasureLink3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
StringIndex=8
Substitute=#SubstituteLink#

---

[MeasureItem4]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
DecodeCharacterReference=1
StringIndex=9
Substitute=#SubstituteFeed#

[MeasureLink4]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
StringIndex=10
Substitute=#SubstituteLink#

---

[MeasureItem5]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
DecodeCharacterReference=1
StringIndex=11
Substitute=#SubstituteFeed#

[MeasureLink5]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
StringIndex=12
Substitute=#SubstituteLink#

---

[MeasureItem6]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
DecodeCharacterReference=1
StringIndex=13
Substitute=#SubstituteFeed#

[MeasureLink6]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
StringIndex=14
Substitute=#SubstituteLink#

---

[MeasureItem7]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
StringIndex=15
DecodeCharacterReference=1
Substitute=#SubstituteFeed#

[MeasureLink7]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
StringIndex=16
Substitute=#SubstituteLink#

---

[MeasureItem8]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
DecodeCharacterReference=1
StringIndex=17
Substitute=#SubstituteFeed#

[MeasureLink8]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
StringIndex=18
Substitute=#SubstituteLink#


[MeasureItem9]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
StringIndex=19
DecodeCharacterReference=1
Substitute=#SubstituteFeed#

[MeasureLink9]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
StringIndex=20
Substitute=#SubstituteLink#

[MeasureItem10]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
DecodeCharacterReference=1
StringIndex=21
Substitute=#SubstituteFeed#

[MeasureLink10]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
StringIndex=22
Substitute=#SubstituteLink#

[MeasureItem11]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
StringIndex=23
DecodeCharacterReference=1
Substitute=#SubstituteFeed#

[MeasureLink11]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
StringIndex=24
Substitute=#SubstituteLink#

[MeasureItem12]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
DecodeCharacterReference=1
StringIndex=25
Substitute=#SubstituteFeed#

[MeasureLink12]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Feed]
StringIndex=26
Substitute=#SubstituteLink#

[StyleItem]
X=15
Y=(#Fontsize#*2)r
H=(#Fontsize#*1.5)
W=#width#
ClipString=1
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontColor=#textcolor#
FontSize=#Fontsize#
FontFace=#Font#
AntiAlias=1



[Item1]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=StyleItem
MeasureName=MeasureItem1
Y=120
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute [[MeasureLink1]]

[Item2]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=StyleItem
MeasureName=MeasureItem2
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute [[MeasureLink2]]

[Item3]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=StyleItem
MeasureName=MeasureItem3
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute [[MeasureLink3]]


[Item4]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=StyleItem
MeasureName=MeasureItem4
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute [[MeasureLink4]]

[Item5]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=StyleItem
MeasureName=MeasureItem5
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute [[MeasureLink5]]

[Item6]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=StyleItem
MeasureName=MeasureItem6
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute [[MeasureLink6]]

[Item7]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=StyleItem
MeasureName=MeasureItem7
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute [[MeasureLink7]]


[Item8]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=StyleItem
MeasureName=MeasureItem8
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute [[MeasureLink8]]

[Item9]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=StyleItem
MeasureName=MeasureItem9
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute [[MeasureLink9]]


[Item10]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=StyleItem
MeasureName=MeasureItem10
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute [[MeasureLink10]]



[Item11]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=StyleItem
MeasureName=MeasureItem11
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute [[MeasureLink11]]


[Item12]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=StyleItem
MeasureName=MeasureItem12
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute [[MeasureLink12]]
```


----------



## Re4dt (21. Juni 2011)

B3RG1 schrieb:


> ```
> [Rainmeter]
> MouseOverAction=!Execute [!RainmeterShowMeter MeterSet][!RainmeterRedraw]
> MouseLeaveAction=!Execute [!RainmeterHideMeter MeterSet][!RainmeterRedraw]
> ...


Das Fettgedruckte ist wichtig. Ich hoffe das es geht  Nicht vergessen Editor Speichern und danach Refresh machen.


----------



## B3RG1 (21. Juni 2011)

sorry, geht leider nicht. Hast du Omnimo? Weil das geht da eigentlich ziemlich komfortabel, wenn man auf den Schraubenschlüssel klickt, dann kann man den Namen des Feeds bei "RSS1Name" eingeben und bei "RSS1" den Link und normal sollte es funktionieren. 
Tut es aber nicht


----------



## Mr. Q (21. Juni 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Kannst du ein wenig Detailierter erklären dann kann ich dir bestimmt weiterhelfen


 
Detailierter kann man eig nich mehr weerden es war/ist halt ein Skin welcher Blaue Leuchtene Punkte (und noch einiges mehr) hinzufügte diese Leuchtenen Punkte waren wie eine "Verknüpfung" die man mit Exen verknüpfen konnte und so programme / Spiele Starten konnte


----------



## Azrael Gamer (22. Juni 2011)

Soo, hab mir wohl eines der Skins gedownloadet und daran rumgewerkelt (nebenbei, dein tut ist echt gut  )
aber jetzt habe ich das problem, dass er mir das wetter (oben links auf dem Bild) nicht anzeigt wird. Hab wohl den Code in die txt eingefügt, gespeichert und den Skin refresht, aber immer noch nichts passiert.

```
[Variables]
folder=Weather

; nastaveni UpdateDivider pri Update=60000 na 1hod
update.Spd=60
fontColor.Text=0, 0, 0, 160
bar.color=0, 0, 0, 50
bar.color=0, 0, 0, 50
graph.line1=0, 0, 0, 75
graph.line2=0, 0, 0, 37
border.color=0, 0, 0, 75

[SIZE="3"][B]WeatherCodeLocation=GMXX2865[/B][/SIZE]

FontName="Tahoma"
FontHeight=8
FontHeight2=10
FontGrafity="Webdings"
FontGrafityHeight=20
FontGrafityHeight2=28
FontGrafityHeight3=24
AntiAlias=1

; define interner Viewer
eVIEWER=explorer.exe

;--------------------------
;Please replace your location code of Weather.com below, e.g: New York is USNY0996.
;You can check it on Weather.com. Also change if it's metric or Farenheit
;a little lower.
;--------------------------
[SIZE="3"][B]WeatherCodeLocation=GMXX2865[/B][/SIZE]
;
[U]dest=ASXX0089[/U]
;
[SIZE="3"][B]GMXX2865[/B][/SIZE]
; Fahrenheit "SCALE=f" or Celsius "SCALE=m"
SCALE=m
```

Wäre echt froh, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## inzpekta (22. Juni 2011)

Wäre schön den Originalcode zu sehen...
Welchen Wetterskin hast Du denn, und woher?


----------



## Azrael Gamer (22. Juni 2011)

Gabs in*** Skinpacket...

Und der Wetter-Skin findet sich bei mir oben links, wo halt nur N/A steht 

*edit: hab oben in dem vorherigen Post in dem Code die LocationCodes fett und größer gemacht. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass der Code in dest=ASXX0089 rein muss, hab ich aber auch schon ausprobiert und hat immer noch nicht funktioniert...


----------



## Re4dt (22. Juni 2011)

Also auf deinem Screenshot scheint alles zu stimmen sowie der Code ist ebenfalls richtig  wo ist jetzt genau dein Problem  ?
EDIT: Du meinst den oben links Uops  Speicher den Code im Editor anschließend geh in der Taskleiste auf rainmeter dann Exit und starte rainmeter neu.


----------



## Azrael Gamer (22. Juni 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Also auf deinem Screenshot scheint alles zu stimmen sowie der Code ist ebenfalls richtig  wo ist jetzt genau dein Problem  ?


 
Das er mir nur N/A anzeigt und nicht das Wetter  und tschuldigung, Unten links ist nur n anderes app, hat nichts mit dem Skin zu tun ^^

*edit: Beendet und neugestartet, hat aber nichts gebracht...


----------



## Re4dt (22. Juni 2011)

Mensch diese Wetterskins sind echt..........
Klappt es wenigstens dann wenn du z.B den code von new york nimmst ?


----------



## Azrael Gamer (22. Juni 2011)

Hm, nöö 
Ich bin eh gerade dabei mir einen passenden anderen Wetterskin zu suchen  Und probiers damit mal aus  Wenn ich Erflog habe, sag ich bescheid 

*edit: oder ich lass die einfach ganz weg


----------



## inzpekta (22. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub das liegt an der Site auf die verwiesen wird.
Die ist wohl down...

Scheint was tschechisches zu sein...


----------



## B3RG1 (22. Juni 2011)

Woher hast du denn deinen Wettercode?


----------



## inzpekta (22. Juni 2011)

Du gehst auf weather.com, gibst deinen Ort in das Suchfeld und klickst ab.
Dann erscheint in der Browser Adressleiste sowas:
http://www.weather.com/weather/today/GMXX0027

Das GMXX0027 ist Dein Code!


----------



## B3RG1 (23. Juni 2011)

du kannst es aber auch mit Yahoo rausfinden, indem du hier deine Postleitzahl eingibst und dann auf "Extended Forecast" klickst, wo dann http://www.weather.com/weather/extended/*GMXX3024*?par=yahoo&site=www.yahoo.com&promo=extendedforecast&cm_ven=Yahoo&cm_cat=www.yahoo.com&cm_pla=forecastpage&cm_ite=CityPage                                                                                                       * das fette dein Code ist *


----------



## HTPC-Fan (23. Juni 2011)

nassa schrieb:


> @Re4dt:
> 
> kann mir auch einer mal ein paar ordentliche Plugins/skins für Rainmeter bezüglich CPU (Auslastung, Temp, usw) empfehlen?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und beschäftige mich auch erst seit kurzem mit Rainmeter.
Bei der Suche nach Informationen bin ich über dieses interessante Tut gestolpert 

Es gibt ein Plugin, welches alle Werte vom OpenHardwareMonitor auslesen und in Rainmeter anzeigen kann 
Infos findet man dort:
Rainmeter Forums • View topic - Open Hardware Monitor Plugin [11-FEB-2011 V1.1]

Leider habe ich selbst noch nicht ganz kapiert, wie man es integriert

Gruss
HTPC-Fan


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (24. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute

bin grad auf das Tut gestoßen und am herumbasteln .




Robin123 schrieb:


> Mit dem vorigen Desktop kann ich zwar leider nicht dienen, aber der war eh langweilig
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Woher hast du denn die Wetter Angabe und die Uhranzeige rechts unten,sieht ja mal echt hammer aus (find ich). Ist das ein Skin oder alles zusammengewürfelt?

Habt ihr andere coole Anzeigen, also Ich such Uhr / Wetter?


----------



## skm (6. Juli 2011)

Habe auch einmal ein bisschen rumgebastelt, Rainmeter ist echt ein geiles Programm. Das Tutorial hat mir auch sehr geholfen, danke dafür


----------



## Re4dt (6. Juli 2011)

Freut mich das es dir geholfen hat  
Nun aber lade doch dein Screenshot im Forum hoch. Nicht falsch verstehen aber Fremdlinks sind hier nicht so gerngesehen


----------



## HTPC-Fan (9. Juli 2011)

skm schrieb:


> Habe auch einmal ein bisschen rumgebastelt,......



Sieht stark aus!

Welcher Wetterskin ist das denn und wo holst du deine Wetterinfos her?

Gruss
HTPC-Fan


----------



## david430 (9. Juli 2011)

skm schrieb:


> Habe auch einmal ein bisschen rumgebastelt, Rainmeter ist echt ein geiles Programm. Das Tutorial hat mir auch sehr geholfen, danke dafür


 
ich habe mal ne frage, wie bekommt man bei der uhr die änderung zwischen dem zeitformat hin. also von pm und am umschalten auf die 24 stellige uhr?

ich könnte auch mit dem wissen dienen, wie man die englischen namen, wie z.b. june für juni ins deutsche umsetzt.^^

wenn das mit dem wetter bei manchen nicht geht bei diesem standard gadget, dann könnt ihr das runterladen:
http://customize.org/download/files/70455/13738/Weather.zip

die beschreibungen sind auf englisch, aber ich hab ein wenig in der config file rumgepfuscht, und da deutsche beschreibungen hinzugefügt. weil ich nicht weiß, wie viele das sind, werde ich das wohl ständig aktualisieren müssen, ist aber kein problem jetzt... wenn ihr interesse an der file habt, kann ich sie euch senden...


----------



## HTPC-Fan (9. Juli 2011)

@david430 
Die Zeit geht so:
[measureTime]
; This measure returns the time in a 24-hour format (i.e. HH:MM).
Measure=Time
Format=%H:%M
; For a 12-hour clock, change the Format option above to: %I:%M %p
; Refer to the Rainmeter manual for other format codes.
​Und wie geht das Übersetzen der Monate?


----------



## david430 (9. Juli 2011)

das ist ganz einfach  da gibts ja diese substitute zeile. gemessen am übersetzen bei der wetter app^^...


unter dem punkt measuremonth und bei substitute folgende zeile einfügen:
Substitute="January":"JANUAR","February":"FEBRUAR","March":"MÄRZ","April":"APRIL","May":"MAI","JunE":"JUNI","July":"JULI","August":"AUGUST","September":"SEPTEMBER","October":"OKTOBER","November":"NOVEMBER","December":"DEZEMBER"

bei measureday unter substitute:
Substitute="Monday":"MONTAG","Tuesday":"DIENSTAG","Wednesday":"MITTWOCH","Thursday":"DONNERSTAG","Friday":"FREITAG","Saturday":"SAMSTAG","Sunday":"SONNTAG"

einfache scripts.^^ da ist java programmierung schon schwerer.  man muss halt die wichtigen zeilen finden.^^

vielen dank für Deine hilfe.^^


habe mal meinen screen hochgeladen. sieht ein wenig wie macosx aus, obwohl ich apple gar nicht ausstehen kann, aber es ist schon relativ hilfreich so.^^


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (11. Juli 2011)

david430 schrieb:


> wenn das mit dem wetter bei manchen nicht geht bei diesem standard gadget, dann könnt ihr das runterladen:
> http://customize.org/download/files/70455/13738/Weather.zip
> 
> die beschreibungen sind auf englisch, aber ich hab ein wenig in der config file rumgepfuscht, und da deutsche beschreibungen hinzugefügt. weil ich nicht weiß, wie viele das sind, werde ich das wohl ständig aktualisieren müssen, ist aber kein problem jetzt... wenn ihr interesse an der file habt, kann ich sie euch senden...



An welchen stellen muss man denn rumpfuschen um das Englische ins Deutsche umzuschreiben.


----------



## david430 (11. Juli 2011)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> An welchen stellen muss man denn rumpfuschen um das Englische ins Deutsche umzuschreiben.


 
servus, das ist ein wenig komplexer, als das uhr gadget. ich habe schon einige worte übersetzt, aber ich weiß natürlich nicht alle, die vorkommen können. das wird ja von der website, auf die das gadget zugreift geregelt. deshalb muss man es immer wieder erneuern. wäre auch nett, wenn man mir schreiben könnte, welche neuen englischen wörter bei euren städten vorkommen, dann kann ich das in meine auch aufnehmen. sonst muss ich es immer just in time machen.^^

ich habe hier mal den text eingefügt:
;================================================= ; Rainmeter configuration | Pastebin.de

die längsten zeilen sind die dinger, die man ersetzen muss (substitute). da kommt dann zuerst der englische begriff in anführungszeichen, dann en doppelpunkt und dann in anführungszeichen die deutsche begrifflichkeit, anschließenend ein komma, wenn eine neue übersetzung stattfinden soll. das muss man sowohl für den jetzigen, als auch für heute, morgen und übermorgen machen...

habe das substitute mit kommentaren gekennzeichnet der form ;_________________...... dann müsst ihr nur noch eure location rausbekommen und dann eingeben bei location relativ weit oben.


----------



## F1nn (11. Juli 2011)

Hi, 
Ich möchte mich nun auch mit Rainmeter beschäftigen, och ich verstehe nicht, wie ich Add-Ons installieren muss.

Ich würde mich gerne das hier installieren.*** by ~vonSmallhausen on deviantART[/url]
Wie kann ich die nun auf dem Desktop angezeigt bekommen?


----------



## david430 (11. Juli 2011)

hey f1nn

Du lädst das runter. dann müsstest Du es entpacken, wenns verpackt ist. Dann haste einen ordner. den verschiebst Du dann in in den ordner, wo die rainmeter skins drin sind. bei mir ist es in den dokumenten im ordner rainmeter/skins. wenn Du das gemacht hast, dann in der unteren leiste von rainmaster in der taskleiste das rainmeter symbol rechtsklicken. dann müsste auf refresh all gehen. anschließend kannste unter dem reiter configs das auswählen, was Du haben willst. da muss dann ne ini datei aufgelistet werden, die dann anklicken.

kleines beispiel:
DropMocks


----------



## inzpekta (11. Juli 2011)

Geh einfach so vor wie vorne beschrieben. Kopiere den Inhalt der RAR-Datei (sofern es einzelne Dateien sind) in den Ordner Rainmeter unter "Dokumente" (Win7).

Dann unten in der Taskleiste Rechtsklick auf den Droppen und "Refresh all"
Dann wieder Rechtsklick auf den Droppen und unter "Configure" müssten nun die Skins stehen die in der RAR waren.

Davon dann einen auswählen und aktivieren.

Edit: Too slow, trifft es aber haargenau


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (11. Juli 2011)

@david430
Thx schonmal für die schnelle Antwort, aber ich hab da ein Problem. Wenn ich die substitutes kopiere und einfüge passt alles (also keine Fehlermeldungen nix) aber est bleibt Englisch, wenn ich einfach den kompletten Text von dir kopiere, dann kommen 20000 fehlermeldungen und es kommt alles auf deutsch aber er gibt mir keine werte mehr aus.


----------



## david430 (11. Juli 2011)

erklären kann ich mir das nicht. also wenn Du die substitutes einsetzt und abspeicherst, musste natürlich noch auf refresh drücken... damit das klappt. aber warum diese fehlermeldungen kommen, verstehe ich nicht so ganz. wenn die substitutes eingesetzt sind, werden aber die tage noch nicht funktionieren. die sind dann auch noch auf englisch. wenn Du mal soweit bist, dann sag ich Dir, wo man das ändern kann.^^ besorge mir schnell nen lötkolben, dann bin ich wieder da


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (11. Juli 2011)

Die Substitutes sind doch an 5 plätzen welche ich ändern muss oder?

Edit: jetzt hab ich es so hin gekriegt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## david430 (11. Juli 2011)

super, das ist schon mal gut. genau, die subsitutes sind an 5 stellen. um die tage auch in deutsch zu machen, muss man jedoch etwas anderes machen.

undzwar gehst du dazu zu display today. unter meterday1 müsste eine zeile Text = "Today" stehen. Dieses "Today" änderst Du in "Heute". vielleicht steht da auch Todays evening in anführungszeichen, dann eben einfach umschreiben.^^ weiß das nicht mehr so genau. anschließend unter Display Tomorrow das gleiche, nur eben mit "Morgen" im text. bei dem übermorgen wirds ein wenig komplexer. aber nur ein wenig.^^ da ist nämlich keine solche Zeile. Die musst Du dann einfügen. undzwar fügst Du die unter display day after - meterday 3 zwischen der zeile mit dem fontface und der zeile mit dem antialias ein. die einfügung soll dann Text = "Übermorgen" oder ähnlich heißen.^^

ich werde immer mal wieder die substitutes erneuern.^^ lohnt sich also immer in den fred zu schauen.^^ manches habe ich ein wenig blöd improvisiert. deshalb habe ich diese nochmals umgeschrieben. grundsätzlich sind aber alle substitutes gleich... deshalb reicht einmal copy und 5 mal paste.^^


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (11. Juli 2011)

Ok, hab alles so geändert und jetzt sieht es so aus:

Es stimmt nur noch nicht die Temperaturangabe --> Feels meint man doch gefühlte oder?

und 

PM Regen --> Nachmittagsregen  

Hast du da vl auch noch ne Lösung.


----------



## HTPC-Fan (11. Juli 2011)

@ Stormtrooper 955

Hier ist die Substitute-Position für die deutsche Anzeige des letzten Tages:


[MeasureWeatherDay3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[DayAfter]
StringIndex=1
Substitute="Monday":"MONTAG","Tuesday":"DIENSTAG", "Wednesday":"MITTWOCH","Thursday":"DONNERSTAG","Fr iday":"FREITAG","Saturday":"SAMSTAG","Sunday":"SONNTAG"

Edit: War wohl zu langsam 

Feels like = gefühlt wie


----------



## david430 (11. Juli 2011)

HTPC fan

das ist keine schlechte idee, so wie Du es gemacht hast!  bin ich nicht draufgekommen.^^

@stormtrooper

ich habe die substitute zeile jetzt geändert:
Substitute=" And ":" und ","Lgt.":"Licht ","Snow/":"Schnee & ","PM":"Nachmittag: ","AM":"Vormittag: ","Rain Shower":"Regenschauer","Thunder":"Donner","Rain Early":"Früher Regen","Rain":"Regen","Partly Cloudy":"Teilweise bewölkt","Mostly Sunny":" Hauptsächlich sonnig","Sunny":"Sonnig","Snow":"Schnee","Scattered Showers":"Vereinzelte Schauer","Mostly Cloudy":"Meist bewölkt","Cloudy":"Bewölkt","Clear":"Klar""T-Storms":"Gewitter","Showers":"Schauer"

kannst Du so übernehmen.

diese gefühlte temperatur ist einfach. unter display current, meterrealfeel bei text=Feels like %1° Text = Gefühlte %1° eingeben.


----------



## F1nn (11. Juli 2011)

Hmm, also Rainmeter ist schon ne coole Sache, aber schwer einzustellen finde ich.
Könnt ihr ne "Top 10" der Add-Ons oder Skins nennen?
Also irgendwelche Sachen, mit denen man anfangen kann?


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Juli 2011)

kann man Rainmeter und RocketDock auch kombinieren?


----------



## david430 (12. Juli 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> kann man Rainmeter und RocketDock auch kombinieren?


 
natürlich kann man das kombinieren, man kann sogar die ganze leiste von windows ausblenden. hat dann fast macosx.^^ die hat dann mit nem hotkey wieder aktiviert werden. mache mal en bild:
DropMocks


----------



## darkKO (12. Juli 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wo ich den "8 digit code" auf der Seite von weather.com finde ? Bin ich da einfach zu blind für?


----------



## inzpekta (12. Juli 2011)

Gib deinen Ort bei der Suche ein und klicke drauf.
In der Adresszeile des Browsers findest Du den Code...

Guckst Du hier


----------



## darkKO (12. Juli 2011)

Ah ja, Danke.

Gibts eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit die Windows Taskleiste dauerhaft auszublenden ?


----------



## david430 (12. Juli 2011)

ja die gibt es... taskbarhider heißt das programm. hat en frosch icon. damit kannste die leiste ausblenden mit nem hotkey und bei bedarf wieder einblenden....


----------



## darkKO (12. Juli 2011)

david430 schrieb:


> ja die gibt es... taskbarhider heißt das programm. hat en frosch icon. damit kannste die leiste ausblenden mit nem hotkey und bei bedarf wieder einblenden....


 
Wunderbar, Danke schön...


----------



## david430 (12. Juli 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Wunderbar, Danke schön...


 
wenn Du das auch nutzt, vielleicht bekommste dann auch mein problem. ich kann seit kurzem nicht mehr auf den windows knopf unten links drücken. kann ich zwar, und der zeigt an, dass auf ihn gedrückt wurde, aber es öffnet sich kein menü mehr -.- ziemlich blöd^^ vielleicht bekommste das auch und vielleicht auch gelöst. dann mitteilen.


----------



## darkKO (12. Juli 2011)

david430 schrieb:


> wenn Du das auch nutzt, vielleicht bekommste dann auch mein problem. ich kann seit kurzem nicht mehr auf den windows knopf unten links drücken. kann ich zwar, und der zeigt an, dass auf ihn gedrückt wurde, aber es öffnet sich kein menü mehr -.- ziemlich blöd^^ vielleicht bekommste das auch und vielleicht auch gelöst. dann mitteilen.



Alles klar. Kann ich aber erst heut Nacht ausprobieren, bin nämlich leider gard auf Arbeit...


----------



## david430 (12. Juli 2011)

viel spaß zu wünschen, scheint wohl unangebracht.^^ danke für die bewertung, aber das system ist nun fast komplett anders.  werde auch bald bilder reinstellen.


----------



## F1nn (13. Juli 2011)

Ich komme damit irgendwie gar nicht zurecht. Ich weiss nicht, wo ich genau nach Add-Ons und Styles suchen soll, und welche gut sind.
Kann mir jemand eine "Grundausrüstung" empfehlen?

F1nn


----------



## darkKO (13. Juli 2011)

F1nn schrieb:


> Ich komme damit irgendwie gar nicht zurecht. Ich weiss nicht, wo ich genau nach Add-Ons und Styles suchen soll, und welche gut sind.
> Kann mir jemand eine "Grundausrüstung" empfehlen?
> 
> F1nn



Schau mal hier:

Customize.org - Download Themes, Skins, Wallpapers and Icons for Windows from the original skin site!


----------



## david430 (17. Juli 2011)

ja customize.org ist ne ganz gute seite. und man ist schnell alle skins durch. aber ich habe ein weiteres schmankerl für unsere desktops bei chip gefunden.^^

‪Windows 7 DreamScene Desktop‬‏ - YouTube

damit kann man videos als desktop hintergrund einfügen. wer wissen möchte, wie es geht, der schreibt einfach nen post unter meinen.^^


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (18. Juli 2011)

Ok, dann sag mal wie das funzt. Das sieht find ich echt Hammer aus, mit dem Wasser. Hast du vl. Auch gleich nen Link zum Video (also ich mein das Wasser Video)


----------



## david430 (18. Juli 2011)

also ich habe das how to von chip.

‪Windows 7 - DreamScene aktivieren | CHIP Online (chip.de)‬‏ - YouTube 

das wäre das video, wie man dreamscene "installiert". 

das wären die daten, die man braucht:

DreamScene für Windows 7 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


dann gibt es zu beachten, dass nicht jedes video format abgespielt werden kann. eigentlich nur wmv. aber ich habe einen richtig guten konverter gefunden. der heißt formatfactory. dann gibt es noch ein problem. wie komme ich an die videos ran? es gibt zwar ne website für dreamscenes, aber die videos sind alle nur in 720p. sieht nicht allzu toll auf nem full hd monitor aus. deshalb habe ich ein wenig rumgesucht und die website hier gefunden:
High Definition Trailers (HD) - Demo World

die bieten high definition trailer an, mit welchen die großen unternehmen wohl ihre fernseher anpreisen. muss man eben ein wenig rumschauen. die sind relativ groß. hoffe es stört keinen, dass dann die markennamen wie sony oder lg dann in den videos eingeblendet werden.


----------



## Dragon70 (18. Juli 2011)

Sehr sehr geil erklärt, schönes Tut.  Werds mal testen.


MFG Dragon


----------



## david430 (18. Juli 2011)

ich sehe schon, unsere bruderschaft wächst.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (18. Juli 2011)

Muss ich später echt mal ausprobieren. Das mit dem Wasser sieht halt schon geil aus.


----------



## darkKO (18. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein mom. Desktop...Mit dem Wallpaper bin ich allerdings noch nicht wirklich zufrieden...hat jemand nen guten Vorschlag für mich?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (18. Juli 2011)

Mensch hier war ich seit langem nicht aktiv  
Nun da wie ich sehe Interesse am Thread besteht werd ich den startpost abändern und weiter verbessern.
Greetz


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (18. Juli 2011)

@darkKo
Seh ich das richtig, du hast unten und oben eine rocket dock Leiste? Kannst du mir vl sagen woher die runden Ions sind?
Was hältst du von nem Auto als Wallpaper?
Edit: Was stört dich denn überhaupt an deinem Wallpaper? Ich find das Dunkle passt irgendwie.
Ich find den auch cool:
http://www.customize.org/wallpapers/54452

Wie heist denn das Gadget oben rechts bei dir, also Herunterfahren, Standby..., in welchem Skin ist das enthalten?

Weis jemand von euch wie die Anzeige rechts unten heist?(also Datum/Uhr)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-create-extreme-desktop-desktop-robin.png


----------



## darkKO (18. Juli 2011)

Nein, das sind 2 verschiedene Docks (RocketDock & ObjectDock). Die Icons findest du extrem leicht über die Google Bildersuche.

Wie das Gadget genau heisst, schau ich heut Abend mal, wenn du willst kann ichs dir auch hochladen, dann musst dus nicht suchen.

Und ja, das Dunkle gefällt mir ja auch, aber das Wallpaper stört mich im Gesamteindruck noch iwie. Autos find ich nicht so prickelnd als Wallpaper.
Ich such halt was dunkles, dass gleichzeitig relativ einfach gehalten ist...


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (18. Juli 2011)

Aso ok. Du hast dann einfach nur die Icons von Google genommen und als Bild in die jeweilige Verknüpfung eingefügt oder?

Das Programm wäre dann ja dieses.
ObjectDock - Download - CHIP Online

Oben hast du doch Rocket Dock angebracht oder lieg Ich da falsch?

Ich hab mal ein paar Wallpaper, sind hier ausm Forum, vl gefällt dir ja einer.


----------



## inzpekta (18. Juli 2011)

Schaut mal bei Vaykir in die Gruppe, da gibts auch ein paar Wallpaper...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/503-dwa-desktop-wallpaper-area.html


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (18. Juli 2011)

Weis einer wie das Video in dem Video heist? (also das Hintergrundvideo ist gemeint )
‪Windows 7 DreamScene Desktop‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## inzpekta (18. Juli 2011)

K.A. Waterfall? Ist der nicht bei Dreamscene mit drin?

Wallpaper-Paket: Die besten Video-Wallpaper von Dreamscene - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (18. Juli 2011)

Ich hab ihn leider nicht gefunden. Aber Ich suche weiter.


----------



## HTPC-Fan (18. Juli 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Hier mal mein mom. Desktop...Mit dem Wallpaper bin ich allerdings noch nicht wirklich zufrieden...



Sieht doch cool aus 

Wo hast du denn den Kalender mit den KW-Anzeigen gefunden?

Gruss
HTPC-Fan


----------



## Groß (28. Juli 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die ini bei dieser wetterapp eingerichtet werden soll??
*** deviantART gallery[/url]

Ich will diese sonnen map in der mitte haben und das Wetter allgemein


----------



## NHG (30. Juli 2011)

hier mal meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe einfach die illustro-gadgets umgeschrieben,

das bild habe ich in meinem zimmer aufgenommen.


----------



## Dimkkka (30. Juli 2011)

Hat super geklappt, hier mal meins 

ich weis mein System ist nicht der ober hammer 

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Nur das mit dem Wetter kapier ich nicht, will bei mir einfach nicht funktionieren? 

Was noch schön wäre, für mein VLC Player einige Buttons auf dem Desktop 

Danke


----------



## mister-fister (31. Juli 2011)

ich hab meinen auch mal ordentlich gepimpt 

die icons im stack docklet müssen halt noch bearbeitet werden war jetzt nur testweise ^^

Gruß


----------



## Re4dt (31. Juli 2011)

Saubere Arbeit Mister-Fister  sieht Spitze aus.


----------



## mister-fister (31. Juli 2011)

danke  ganze Nacht drann gearbeitet  musste erstmal die ganzen Skins finden

Gruß


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mich endlich auch mal drangesetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(das Wallpaper ist aus Lan_Partys Blog)


----------



## Re4dt (31. Juli 2011)

Hans sieht echt spitze aus, schön ordentlich und nicht mit Skins vollgeballert  *gefällt mir*


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Juli 2011)

Danke fürs Lob!


----------



## debalz (31. Juli 2011)

Finde es mal sehr Fresh! J. Pollock läßt grüßen


----------



## So.HiGh (1. August 2011)

vielen dank für das tut 

und hier mein ergebnis *g* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das Win 8 Metro grund Design ist "DK Tiles"... jedoch hab ich die icons die ihr dort jetzt seht selbst erstellt.
die Uhr ist ebenfalls von "DK Tilel diese habe ich "eingedeutscht" und mit einer anderen schriftart versehen.

Lange gesucht habe ich nach einem Skin der auch mit AIMP2 umgehen kann. "Soita" kann mit allen gänigen umgehen AIMP2, Winamp, VLC, WMP, I-Tunes, Fubar2000 etc
(falls jemand auf der suche nach soeinem ist^^)

ich geh nun ins bett


----------



## Curry (1. August 2011)

Wäre es möglich die Settings und den Background von "Robin123" zu bekommen?

Finde den absolut genial - genau mein Geschmack getroffen


----------



## inzpekta (1. August 2011)

Ich darf auch mal Posten...
Was mich noch etwas stört ist das es ganz wenige deutsche Sachen gibt.
Auch manche Uhren lassen sich nicht so einfach in den 24h Modus bringen...
Aber das Tool ist einfach genial.

Mein Desktop findet ihr hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/dwa-desktop-wallpaper-area-picture431485-inztop.html


----------



## darkKO (1. August 2011)

@inzpekta

Ähm...



> Sie müssen ein Mitglied dieser Gruppe sein, um Bilder ansehen oder hinzufügen zu können. Möchten Sie dieser Gruppe jetzt beitreten?


----------



## inzpekta (1. August 2011)

Upsi... ja stimmt...


----------



## scorparc (1. August 2011)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht es aktuell auf meinem Laptop aus. Auf meinem neuen PC werde ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen. 

*@darkKO*: [Willst du mir verraten woher du dein Wetter Gadget hast?] Mittlerweile gefunden, jedoch schaffe ich es nicht meine Stadt einzustellen..


----------



## inzpekta (1. August 2011)

scorparc schrieb:


> *@darkKO*: [Willst du mir verraten woher du dein Wetter Gadget hast?] Mittlerweile gefunden, jedoch schaffe ich es nicht meine Stadt einzustellen..



Müsste VCloudsWeather2 sein.
Gute Wahl! Viel Information auf kleinem Raum.

Hast Du den Code? Dann oben links den Button klicken->Settings->Location-> unten im Feld eintragen->Enjoy


----------



## scorparc (1. August 2011)

Habe ich auch gerade raus gefunden  Weißt du zufällig den Code für Tübingen?


----------



## inzpekta (1. August 2011)

Mom... find ich raus...

Edit:
Scheint als gibt es keinen direkt für Tübingen...
Aber für Reutlingen: GMXX5897


----------



## scorparc (1. August 2011)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Mom... find ich raus...
> 
> Edit:
> Scheint als gibt es keinen direkt für Tübingen...
> Aber für Reutlingen: GMXX5897




Genau das habe ich auch gefunden  Der findet Tübingen wohl wegen dem *ü* nicht (mit ue gehts aber auch nicht). Schade.. 
Na ja, man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## inzpekta (1. August 2011)

Ja so ist das mit den deutschen Umlauten.
Hab mich schon gewundert das es für unser Kaff hier einen gibt.

Bei dem Wetter was bei mir drauf ist, kann man ein paar Sachen in deutsch ändern.


----------



## mister-fister (2. August 2011)

hier nochmal n bischen modifiziert


----------



## Curry (2. August 2011)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich versuche meinen Desktop so hinzubekommen wie Robin123. (Bild im HowTo)

Jedoch habe ich nach der Installation keine Möglichkeit die neuen Themes auszuwählen.

Ich habe die Datei in mein Verzeichniss kopiert und installiert, jedoch komme ich zu keinem Ergebnis

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. August 2011)

Hast du die Skins aktiviert?
Mit Rainmeter wurde auch "rain Browser" installiert!
Das müsstest du im Ordner, in den du Rainmeter installiert hast unter "Addons" sein!
Den kannst du öffnen und dort die einzelnen Skins aktivieren!


----------



## inzpekta (2. August 2011)

Rainmeter startet mit Windows. Dann hast du den Droppen unten in der Taskleiste.
Da genügt eigentlich der Rechtsklick drauf und dann "Refresh all" wählen.
Nochmal Rechtsklick drauf und unter "Config" solltest du deine Skins wiederfinden.


----------



## Cryser7 (6. August 2011)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis 
https://rapidshare.com/files/3146681664/joshis_desktop.PNG


----------



## EnergyCross (6. August 2011)

Sehr schön


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. August 2011)

Sobald mein Mainboard wieder da ist mach ich mir auch eine Xtreme Desktop. Re4dt wo hast du dein Wallpaper her? Hätt auch gern Import Racer. Ansonsten cooles Tut.


----------



## Re4dt (7. August 2011)

Puh woher keine Ahnung  mittlerweile hab ich ein Atompilz als Wallpaper. 
Ich schaue ob ich es auf meinem pc noch finde dann werd ich es hier hochladen


----------



## EnergyCross (7. August 2011)

hey,


kennt jemand einen guten musik player für rainmeter? bin gerade dabei meinem desktop aufzuhübschen, aber noch nix passendes gefunden :/


----------



## inzpekta (7. August 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> 
> kennt jemand einen guten musik player für rainmeter? bin gerade dabei meinem desktop aufzuhübschen, aber noch nix passendes gefunden :/


 
Tät mich auch mal interessieren. Die die ich bis jetzt ausprobiert hab haben nicht funktioniert, oder mag ich nicht.
Das Ding hätt ich gerne. Das steht was von Xion Audio Player, den gibts auch, aber das Skin ist nicht dabei 
*** Skin for Rainmeter by ~terminalbeautyy on deviantART[/url]


----------



## ad_ (7. August 2011)

@Re4dt: Sehr schickes Tutorial 

@EnergyCross:*** for Rainmeter by =poiru on deviantART[/URL]

Hier mal mein alter Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein aktueller (sehr schlicht, aber gefällt mir gut ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3RG1 (7. August 2011)

Also, mir hat dein erster besser gefallen, was aber wahrscheinlich daran liegt, dass ich nicht so der Romantiker bin


----------



## ad_ (7. August 2011)

Find den 2.ten einfach schöner da er nicht so überladen ist. 
---> Geschmackssache


----------



## david430 (7. August 2011)

also mein hintergrund ist ein video. das wirkt natürlich nicht, wenn ich da nur en screen mache.^^ außerdem muss ich mir noch einen ressourcenärmeren hintergrund suchen, der sorgt für 50% dauerhafte auslastung.^^

aber ansonsten ist das meiner, vielleicht finde ich noch en paar schöne apps für.^^


----------



## ad_ (7. August 2011)

@david430: Wirklich schicker Desktop, und wirkt auch nicht zu überladen


----------



## EnergyCross (7. August 2011)

ad_ schrieb:


> @EnergyCross:*** for Rainmeter by =poiru on deviantART[/URL]
> ]


 

genau sowas such ich, aber der ist mir noch ein wenig zu groß.. >.< 
vorerst tuts der jetzt, bin aber noch auf der suche nach was anderem


----------



## david430 (7. August 2011)

@ad_

besten dank. habe beim desktop schon alles ausprobiert. hatte ein fast vollständiges apple design, dann wieder nicht mehr. aber so gefällt es mir doch sehr gut. ob man es mir glaubt oder nicht, die untere leiste repräsentiert alle programme, die ich auf meinem pc habe.^^ mehr brauche ich nicht, außer en paar games, die noch nicht installiert sind. vielleicht füge ich noch en paar weitere hinzu, wenn sichs lohnt, aber nur dann. wenn mir die apps nen nutzen bringen.


----------



## EnergyCross (7. August 2011)

soo, ich versuche gerade das wetter bei mir zu machen. ich habs wie im TUT versucht, habe aber einfach keine ahnung wo ich meinen Code für meinen ort eingeben muss 

kann mir einer helfen? dieser code: GMXX2480
es geht um die wetteranzeige:*** Rainmeter by ~mani0008 on deviantART[/URL]
also nur die einzelne, nicht der komplette desktop

im spoiler ist der editor



Spoiler



;Weather Status & 3-Day Forecast (Sittingbourne, UK)

[Rainmeter]
Original Author=moxamax
Editby=Simieski

[Variables]
;!!!Please replace your location code of Weather.com below, e.g: Vienna, VA is USVA0791.
;!!!You can check it here: Determine location ID for the weather server control

    URL=http://xoap.weather.com/weather/local/INXX0046?cc=*&dayf=6&unit=m


;!!!You need to replace the "22182" with your own zip code. e.g; Vienna, VA's zip code is 22812
    CurrentDay=http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/wxdetail/22182?from=36hr_fcst_business
    Day1=http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/121001?dayNum=1&from=36hr_topnav_undeclared
    Day2=http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/121001?dayNum=2&from=36hr_topnav_undeclared
    Day3=http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/121001?dayNum=3&from=36hr_topnav_undeclared


;!!!Change it to whatever you want!
location=Faridabad,Haryana,India

Font=Segoe UI Light
color=225, 226, 226
color2=255,255,255

down=70

size1=17
size2=17

size=15
size3=13

Browser=firefox.exe
;================================================================

[MeasureWeatherRSS]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
UpdateRate=3600
Url=#URL#
RegExp="(?siU)<weather ver="(.*)">(.*)<tmp>(.*)</tmp>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<day d="1" t="(.*)" dt="(.*)">(.*)<hi>(.*)</hi>(.*)<low>(.*)</low>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)<day d="2" t="(.*)" dt="(.*)">(.*)<hi>(.*)</hi>(.*)<low>(.*)</low>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)<day d="3" t="(.*)" dt="(.*)">(.*)<hi>(.*)</hi>(.*)<low>(.*)</low>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)"
StringIndex=1
IfAboveValue=1
IfAboveAction=!execute [!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIconNA][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon]
;Debug=1
;--------------------------------

[MeasureWeatherTemp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=3

[MeasureWeatherDesc]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=5

[MeasureWeatherIcon]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=7
;-------------------------

;tomorrow's weather description, id=18
;tomorrow's day, id=9
;tomorrow's date, id=10, you can redefine the StringIndex value below with the id#
[MeasureWeatherDate1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=9

[MeasureWeatherDesc1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=18

;tomorrow's Hi-temp, id=12
;tomorrow's Lo-temp, id=14, you can redefine the StringIndex value below with the id#
[MeasureWeatherTemp1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=12

[MeasureWeatherTempLo1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=14

;tomorrow's weather icon, id=16
[MeasureWeatherIcon1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=16
;-------------------------

;D+2, weather description, id=29
;D+2, day of week, id=20
;D+2, date, id=21
[MeasureWeatherDate2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=20

[MeasureWeatherDesc2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=29

;D+2, Hi-temp, id=23
;D+2, Lo-temp, id=25
[MeasureWeatherTemp2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=23

[MeasureWeatherTempLo2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=25

;D+2, weather icon, id=27
[MeasureWeatherIcon2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=27

;-------------------------

;D+3, weather description, id=40
;D+3, day of week, id=31
;D+3, date, id=32
[MeasureWeatherDate3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=31

[MeasureWeatherDesc3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=40

;D+3, Hi-temp, id=34
;D+3, Lo-temp, id=36
[MeasureWeatherTemp3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=34

[MeasureWeatherTempLo3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=36

;D+3, weather icon, id=38
[MeasureWeatherIcon3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=38

;================================================================
[MeterBG]
Meter=IMAGE
X=0
Y=0
W=480
H=140
SolidColor=0, 0, 0, 1

[titleBG]
Meter=IMAGE
X=3
Y=0
W=83
H=16
SolidColor=0, 0, 0, 100
LeftMouseupAction=!Execute [!RainmeterShow "ProjectSpace\Weather\Background"][!RainmeterRedraw][!RainmeterShowMeter title2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp][!RainmeterShowMeter title3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc][!RainmeterShowMeter hLine1][!RainmeterShowMeter hLine2][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine0][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine1][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine2][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon3][!RainmeterRedraw]

    [title]
    x=5
    y=0
    Meter=STRING
    FontColor=#color2#
    FontFace=Tahoma
    FontSize=10
    StringAlign=LEFT
    StringStyle=BOLD
    AntiAlias=1
    Text="#location#"
    LeftMouseupAction=!Execute [!RainmeterShow "ProjectSpace\Weather\Background"][!RainmeterRedraw][!RainmeterShowMeter title2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp][!RainmeterShowMeter title3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc][!RainmeterShowMeter hLine1][!RainmeterShowMeter hLine2][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine0][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine1][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine2][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon3][!RainmeterRedraw]

[close]
x=100
y=2
Meter=STRING
FontColor=255,255,255
FontFace=gotham medium
FontSize=9
StringAlign=LEFT
AntiAlias=1
Text="X"
LeftMouseupAction=!Execute [!RainmeterHide "ProjectSpace\Weather\Background"][!RainmeterRedraw][!RainmeterHideMeter title2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp][!RainmeterHideMeter title3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc][!RainmeterHideMeter hLine1][!RainmeterHideMeter hLine2][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine0][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine1][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine2][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon3][!RainmeterRedraw]

    [closeBG]
    Meter=IMAGE
    X=r
    Y=0
    W=12
    H=14
    SolidColor=0, 0, 0, 1
    LeftMouseupAction=!Execute [!RainmeterHide "ProjectSpace\Weather\Background"][!RainmeterRedraw][!RainmeterHideMeter title2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp][!RainmeterHideMeter title3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc][!RainmeterHideMeter hLine1][!RainmeterHideMeter hLine2][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine0][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine1][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine2][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon3][!RainmeterRedraw]

;================================================================

[title2]
x=25
y=31
Meter=STRING
FontColor=#color#
FontFace=#Font#
FontSize=#size1#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
AntiAlias=1
Text="Today:"

[MeterTemp]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp
Meter=STRING
X=75r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size2#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"

[title3]
x=40r
y=r
Meter=STRING
FontColor=#color#
FontFace=#Font#
FontSize=#size1#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
AntiAlias=1
Text="and"

[MeterDesc]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc
Meter=STRING
X=43r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size2#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterIconNA]
ImageName=na.png
Meter=IMAGE
X=400
Y=31

[MeterIcon]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon
Meter=IMAGE
X=400
Y=31
Hidden=1
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["#Browser#" "#CurrentDay#"]

;----line-------------------------

[hLine1]
Meter=IMAGE
X=15
Y=60
W=450
H=1
SolidColor=200,200,200,255

;-------------------------

[MeterDate1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDate1
Meter=STRING
X=20
Y=#down#
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=12
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterDesc1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc1
Meter=STRING
X=30r
Y=20r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size3#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterTempLo1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTempLo1
Meter=STRING
X=r
Y=13r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°/"

[MeterTemp1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp1
Meter=STRING
X=35r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"

[MeterIcon1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon1
Meter=IMAGE
X=7
Y=90
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["#Browser#" "#Day1#"]

;------------------------- offset X: +40

[MeterDate2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDate2
Meter=STRING
X=170
Y=#down#
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=12
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterDesc2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc2
Meter=STRING
X=30r
Y=20r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size3#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterTempLo2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTempLo2
Meter=STRING
X=r
Y=13r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°/"

[MeterTemp2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp2
Meter=STRING
X=35r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"

[MeterIcon2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon2
Meter=IMAGE
X=157
Y=90
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["#Browser#" "#Day2#"]

;------------------------- offset X: +40

[MeterDate3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDate3
Meter=STRING
X=320
Y=#down#
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=12
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterDesc3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc3
Meter=STRING
X=30r
Y=20r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size3#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterTempLo3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTempLo3
Meter=STRING
X=r
Y=13r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°/"

[MeterTemp3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp3
Meter=STRING
X=35r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"

[MeterIcon3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon3
Meter=IMAGE
X=307
Y=90
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["#Browser#" "#Day3#"]


----------



## inzpekta (7. August 2011)

Nee, der geht nicht!
Aber das liegt wohl daran das diese Seite National and Local Weather Forecast, Hurricane, Radar and Report nicht so ganz i.O. ist.
Sobald du deinen Ort eingegeben hast, erscheint "not available".

Eigentlich musst du deinen Code hier eingeben:
URL=http://xoap.weather.com/weather/local/*INXX0046*?cc=*&dayf=6&unit=m

Edit: 
Hab's hingekriegt! Ersetze mal das "xoap" in der URL durch ein "XML"
Und bei "location=Faridabad,Haryana,India" eintragen: "location=Deine Stadt"

Nochmal Edit: 
Die Wetterbeschreibung sprengt die Anzeigebreite. Ich hab das etwas auseinandergezogen.
Nur für Dich EnergyCross... Den kompletten Code für Bad Buchau, funktionierend und richtig angezeigt:



Spoiler



;Weather Status & 3-Day Forecast

[Rainmeter]
Original Author=moxamax
Editby=Simieski
Anotheredit=inzpekta

[Variables]
;!!!Please replace your location code of Weather.com below, e.g: Vienna, VA is USVA0791.
;!!!You can check it here: Determine location ID for the weather server control

	URL=http://xml.weather.com/weather/local/GMXX2480?cc=*&dayf=6&unit=m


;!!!You need to replace the "22182" with your own zip code. e.g; Vienna, VA's zip code is 22812
	CurrentDay=http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/wxdetail/22812?from=36hr_fcst_business
	Day1=http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/121001?dayNum=1&from=36hr_topnav_undeclared
	Day2=http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/121001?dayNum=2&from=36hr_topnav_undeclared
	Day3=http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/121001?dayNum=3&from=36hr_topnav_undeclared


;!!!Change it to whatever you want!
location=Bad Buchau, Deutschland

Font=Segoe UI Light
color=225, 226, 226
color2=255,255,255

down=70

size1=10
size2=17

size=15
size3=13

Browser=firefox.exe
;================================================================

[MeasureWeatherRSS]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
UpdateRate=3600
Url=#URL#
RegExp="(?siU)<weather ver="(.*)">(.*)<tmp>(.*)</tmp>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<day d="1" t="(.*)" dt="(.*)">(.*)<hi>(.*)</hi>(.*)<low>(.*)</low>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)<day d="2" t="(.*)" dt="(.*)">(.*)<hi>(.*)</hi>(.*)<low>(.*)</low>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)<day d="3" t="(.*)" dt="(.*)">(.*)<hi>(.*)</hi>(.*)<low>(.*)</low>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)"
StringIndex=1
IfAboveValue=1
IfAboveAction=!execute [!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIconNA][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon]
;Debug=1
;--------------------------------

[MeasureWeatherTemp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=3

[MeasureWeatherDesc]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=5

[MeasureWeatherIcon]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=7
;-------------------------

;tomorrow's weather description, id=18
;tomorrow's day, id=9
;tomorrow's date, id=10, you can redefine the StringIndex value below with the id#
[MeasureWeatherDate1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=9

[MeasureWeatherDesc1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=18

;tomorrow's Hi-temp, id=12
;tomorrow's Lo-temp, id=14, you can redefine the StringIndex value below with the id#
[MeasureWeatherTemp1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=12

[MeasureWeatherTempLo1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=14

;tomorrow's weather icon, id=16
[MeasureWeatherIcon1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=16
;-------------------------

;D+2, weather description, id=29
;D+2, day of week, id=20
;D+2, date, id=21
[MeasureWeatherDate2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=20

[MeasureWeatherDesc2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=29

;D+2, Hi-temp, id=23
;D+2, Lo-temp, id=25
[MeasureWeatherTemp2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=23

[MeasureWeatherTempLo2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=25

;D+2, weather icon, id=27
[MeasureWeatherIcon2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=27

;-------------------------

;D+3, weather description, id=40
;D+3, day of week, id=31
;D+3, date, id=32
[MeasureWeatherDate3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=31

[MeasureWeatherDesc3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=40

;D+3, Hi-temp, id=34
;D+3, Lo-temp, id=36
[MeasureWeatherTemp3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=34

[MeasureWeatherTempLo3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=36

;D+3, weather icon, id=38
[MeasureWeatherIcon3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=38

;================================================================
[MeterBG]
Meter=IMAGE
X=0
Y=0
W=480
H=140
SolidColor=0, 0, 0, 1

[titleBG]
Meter=IMAGE
X=3
Y=0
W=83
H=16
SolidColor=0, 0, 0, 100
LeftMouseupAction=!Execute [!RainmeterShow "ProjectSpace\Weather\Background"][!RainmeterRedraw][!RainmeterShowMeter title2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp][!RainmeterShowMeter title3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc][!RainmeterShowMeter hLine1][!RainmeterShowMeter hLine2][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine0][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine1][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine2][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon3][!RainmeterRedraw]

	[title]
	x=5
	y=3
	Meter=STRING
	FontColor=#color2#
	FontFace=Tahoma
	FontSize=10
	StringAlign=LEFT
	StringStyle=BOLD
	AntiAlias=1
	Text="#location#"
	LeftMouseupAction=!Execute [!RainmeterShow "ProjectSpace\Weather\Background"][!RainmeterRedraw][!RainmeterShowMeter title2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp][!RainmeterShowMeter title3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc][!RainmeterShowMeter hLine1][!RainmeterShowMeter hLine2][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine0][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine1][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine2][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon3][!RainmeterRedraw]

[close]
x=100
y=20
Meter=STRING
FontColor=255,255,255
FontFace=gotham medium
FontSize=9
StringAlign=LEFT
AntiAlias=1
Text=""
LeftMouseupAction=!Execute [!RainmeterHide "ProjectSpace\Weather\Background"][!RainmeterRedraw][!RainmeterHideMeter title2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp][!RainmeterHideMeter title3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc][!RainmeterHideMeter hLine1][!RainmeterHideMeter hLine2][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine0][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine1][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine2][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon3][!RainmeterRedraw]

	[closeBG]
	Meter=IMAGE
	X=r
	Y=0
	W=12
	H=14
	SolidColor=0, 0, 0, 1
	LeftMouseupAction=!Execute [!RainmeterHide "ProjectSpace\Weather\Background"][!RainmeterRedraw][!RainmeterHideMeter title2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp][!RainmeterHideMeter title3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc][!RainmeterHideMeter hLine1][!RainmeterHideMeter hLine2][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine0][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine1][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine2][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon3][!RainmeterRedraw]

;================================================================

[title2]
x=25
y=31
Meter=STRING
FontColor=#color#
FontFace=#Font#
FontSize=#size1#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
AntiAlias=1
Text="Today:"

[MeterTemp]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp
Meter=STRING
X=75r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size2#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"

[title3]
x=40r
y=r
Meter=STRING
FontColor=#color#
FontFace=#Font#
FontSize=#size1#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
AntiAlias=1
Text="and"

[MeterDesc]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc
Meter=STRING
X=43r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size2#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterIconNA]
ImageName=na.png
Meter=IMAGE
X=400
Y=31

[MeterIcon]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon
Meter=IMAGE
X=600
Y=31
Hidden=1
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["#Browser#" "#CurrentDay#"]

;----line-------------------------

[hLine1]
Meter=IMAGE
X=15
Y=60
W=650
H=1
SolidColor=200,200,200,255

;-------------------------

[MeterDate1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDate1
Meter=STRING
X=20
Y=#down#
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=12
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterDesc1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc1
Meter=STRING
X=30r
Y=20r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size3#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterTempLo1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTempLo1
Meter=STRING
X=r
Y=13r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°/"

[MeterTemp1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp1
Meter=STRING
X=35r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"

[MeterIcon1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon1
Meter=IMAGE
X=7
Y=90
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["#Browser#" "#Day1#"]

;------------------------- offset X: +40

[MeterDate2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDate2
Meter=STRING
X=270
Y=#down#
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=12
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterDesc2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc2
Meter=STRING
X=30r
Y=20r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size3#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterTempLo2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTempLo2
Meter=STRING
X=r
Y=13r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°/"

[MeterTemp2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp2
Meter=STRING
X=35r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"

[MeterIcon2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon2
Meter=IMAGE
X=257
Y=90
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["#Browser#" "#Day2#"]

;------------------------- offset X: +40

[MeterDate3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDate3
Meter=STRING
X=500
Y=#down#
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=12
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterDesc3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc3
Meter=STRING
X=30r
Y=20r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size3#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterTempLo3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTempLo3
Meter=STRING
X=r
Y=13r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°/"

[MeterTemp3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp3
Meter=STRING
X=35r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"

[MeterIcon3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon3
Meter=IMAGE
X=483
Y=90
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["#Browser#" "#Day3#"]



Alle anderen müssen den Code und die Location, wie im ersten Edit beschrieben, ändern.

Enjoy


----------



## EnergyCross (7. August 2011)

Merci


----------



## Evilich (7. August 2011)

Ich glaube zwar, dass das hier eher nicht rein gehört, ich frag mal trotzdem... Kennt sich jemand mit dem Austauschen von Systemicons aus? Ich wollte meinem Laptop und meinem Desktop-PC den letzten Schliff verpassen. Die eigentliche Vorgehensweise ist ja relativ einfach. System- Restorepoint erstellen, UAC ausschalten. Dann die Installationsdatei als Admin öffnen und mit 1 bestätigen(wegen cmd). Nach dem anschließenden Neustart sollten die Icons erscheinen, wenn man bei Herunterladen auf die richtige Build- Nummer geachtet hat. Aber das tun sie nicht! Bitte helft mir!


----------



## NCphalon (8. August 2011)

Hab nur meinen Zweitbildschirm verschönert, aber irgendwie zeigt er seit neuestem die CPU-Auslastung netmehr richtig an


----------



## Pikus (8. August 2011)

Heyho^^
Ich habe mit gestern Rainmeter mit dem Gnometer-skin runtergeladen, und bin auch ganz zufrieden damit. Jedoch habe ich ein kleines Problem:
Ich habe den "Folder Launcher" natürlich auch mit drin, und auch schon fast perfekt eingerichtet. Es fehlt nur noch eine Verknüpfung zum Computer ("Arbeitsplatz"). Bei der auswahl des Verknüpfungsziels kann man den Arbeitsplatz leider nicht auswählen.

Kann mir da jmd helfen?


----------



## inzpekta (8. August 2011)

Versuch mal das hier:

%SystemRoot%\explorer.exe /e,::{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}


----------



## Pikus (8. August 2011)

Funzt net 
Ich hatte so ein ähnliches Problem auch mit den Bibliotheken, aber nach 2 minuten google hat sich das dann geklärt. Zu der sache mit dem Arbeitsplatz findet man leider nix


----------



## inzpekta (8. August 2011)

Aber ganz normal unter ausführen geht doch?
Stell mal den Link zum Skin rein...


----------



## Pikus (8. August 2011)

Japp, unter ausführen funktioniert es.
Hier, direkt bei rainmeter.net: Suites_Gnometer | Rainmeter.net


----------



## inzpekta (8. August 2011)

Dann mal folgendes...
Ersetze das:

*LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute ["#launcher.Folder1path#"]*

unter der Launcher-Nummer wo du es Haben willst mit dem:

*LeftMouseUpAction=%SystemRoot%\explorer.exe /e,::{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}*


----------



## Pikus (8. August 2011)

Jaaaa, es klappt 
Vielen Dank


----------



## inzpekta (8. August 2011)

Kein Problem...


----------



## ad_ (8. August 2011)

Grade wieder n bissl rumgespielt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2011)

Hab mal auch was für mein Netbook gemacht.
Der kleine Atom kommt damit besser zurecht als ich gedacht hätte.


----------



## inzpekta (9. August 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> ...Der kleine Atom kommt damit besser zurecht als ich gedacht hätte.


Hab ich auf auf dem Netbook... Hätt ich auch nicht gedacht, das der damit so klar kommt. 

Aber jetzt musst du mir noch verraten wie du das Wetter auf Deutsch hingekriegt hat. 
Das heute, morgen, übermorgen krieg ich hin.
Aber das was der sich von der Wettereseite zieht? Kannst du mal bitte den Code hier rein packen?
Wär ich dir sehr verbunden. 

Und von ad_ hätt ich gerne den Namen und den Code der Feeds...

Danke euch beiden schon mal.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2011)

Ein Teil der Übersetzung wurde hier schon mal im Thread gepostet, diese ist aber nicht vollständig und ich habe sie etwas erweitert aber vermutlich ist sie auch noch nicht komplett. Wenn man das System aber verstanden hat, ist es nicht dramatisch schwer selbst eine Übersetzung hinzuzufügen.

Hier mal der gesamte Code aus meinem Plugin:


Spoiler





```
;[BEGIN CONFIG FILE]==============================

[Rainmeter]
Author=Jeffrey Morley, modified by Shiva

;==============================================================
;Please replace your location code for Weather.com below
;Set "Metric=" to m for metric measures or f for non-metric
;==============================================================

[Variables]
Location=AUXX0065
;Location=INXX0012
Metric=m
Font=Century Gothic
FontColor=255, 255, 255, 255
FontInactive=255, 255, 255, 200
UpdateFreq=1800
YGap=55

;===============================================================

;[GATHER WEATHER INFO FROM RSS]=================================

[Current]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
UpdateRate=#UpdateFreq#
Url=http://xml.weather.com/weather/local/#Location#?cc=*&unit=#Metric#&dayf=0
RegExp="(?siU).*<locale>(.*)</locale>.*<ut>(.*)</ut>.*<ud>(.*)</ud>.*<us>(.*)</us>.*<up>(.*)</up>.*<ur>(.*)</ur>.*<loc id="(.*)">.*<dnam>(.*)</dnam>.*<tm>(.*)</tm>.*<lat>(.*)</lat>.*<lon>(.*)</lon>.*<sunr>(.*)</sunr>.*<suns>(.*)</suns>.*<zone>(.*)</zone>.*<cc>.*<lsup>(.*)</lsup>.*<obst>(.*)</obst>.*<tmp>(.*)</tmp>.*<flik>(.*)</flik>.*<t>(.*)</t>.*<icon>(.*)</icon>.*<bar>.*<r>(.*)</r>.*<d>(.*)</d>.*<wind>.*<s>(.*)</s>.*<gust>(.*)</gust>.*<d>(.*)</d>.*<t>(.*)</t>.*<hmid>(.*)</hmid>.*<vis>(.*)</vis>.*<uv>.*<i>(.*)</i>.*<t>(.*)</t>.*<dewp>(.*)</dewp>.*<moon>.*<icon>(.*)</icon>.*<t>(.*)</t>.*"

[Today]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
UpdateRate=#UpdateFreq#
Url=http://xml.weather.com/weather/local/#Location#?cc=*&unit=#Metric#&dayf=1
RegExp="(?siU)<dayf>.*<lsup>(.*)</lsup>.*<day d="0" t="(.*)" dt="(.*)".*<hi>(.*)</hi>.*<low>(.*)</low>.*<sunr>(.*)</sunr>.*<suns>(.*)</suns>.*<part p="d">.*<icon>(.*)</icon>.*<t>(.*)</t>.*<wind>.*<s>(.*)</s>.*<gust>(.*)</gust>.*<d>(.*)</d>.*<t>(.*)</t>.*<bt>(.*)</bt>.*<ppcp>(.*)</ppcp>.*<hmid>(.*)</hmid>.*<part p="n">.*<icon>(.*)</icon>.*<t>(.*)</t>.*<wind>.*<s>(.*)</s>.*<gust>(.*)</gust>.*<d>(.*)</d>.*<t>(.*)</t>.*<bt>(.*)</bt>.*<ppcp>(.*)</ppcp>.*<hmid>(.*)</hmid>.*"

[Tomorrow]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
UpdateRate=#UpdateFreq#
Url=http://xml.weather.com/weather/local/#Location#?cc=*&unit=#Metric#&dayf=2
RegExp="(?siU)<day d="1" t="(.*)" dt="(.*)".*<hi>(.*)</hi>.*<low>(.*)</low>.*<sunr>(.*)</sunr>.*<suns>(.*)</suns>.*<part p="d">.*<icon>(.*)</icon>.*<t>(.*)</t>.*<wind>.*<s>(.*)</s>.*<gust>(.*)</gust>.*<d>(.*)</d>.*<t>(.*)</t>.*<bt>(.*)</bt>.*<ppcp>(.*)</ppcp>.*<hmid>(.*)</hmid>.*<part p="n">.*<icon>(.*)</icon>.*<t>(.*)</t>.*<wind>.*<s>(.*)</s>.*<gust>(.*)</gust>.*<d>(.*)</d>.*<t>(.*)</t>.*<bt>(.*)</bt>.*<ppcp>(.*)</ppcp>.*<hmid>(.*)</hmid>.*"

[DayAfter]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
UpdateRate=#UpdateFreq#
Url=http://xml.weather.com/weather/local/#Location#?cc=*&unit=#Metric#&dayf=3
RegExp="(?siU)<day d="2" t="(.*)" dt="(.*)".*<hi>(.*)</hi>.*<low>(.*)</low>.*<sunr>(.*)</sunr>.*<suns>(.*)</suns>.*<part p="d">.*<icon>(.*)</icon>.*<t>(.*)</t>.*<wind>.*<s>(.*)</s>.*<gust>(.*)</gust>.*<d>(.*)</d>.*<t>(.*)</t>.*<bt>(.*)</bt>.*<ppcp>(.*)</ppcp>.*<hmid>(.*)</hmid>.*<part p="n">.*<icon>(.*)</icon>.*<t>(.*)</t>.*<wind>.*<s>(.*)</s>.*<gust>(.*)</gust>.*<d>(.*)</d>.*<t>(.*)</t>.*<bt>(.*)</bt>.*<ppcp>(.*)</ppcp>.*<hmid>(.*)</hmid>.*"

;[Current]=========================================

[MeasureWeatherTemp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Current]
StringIndex=17

[MeasureWeatherDesc]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Current]
StringIndex=19
Substitute=" And ":" und ","Lgt.":"Licht ","Snow/":"Schnee & ","Thunder":"Donner","Rain Shower":"Regenschauer","Rain Early":"Früher Regen","Rain":"Regen","Partly Cloudy":"Teilweise bewölkt","Mostly Sunny":" Hauptsächlich sonnig","Sunny":"Sonnig","Snow":"Schnee","Scattered Showers":"Vereinzelte Schauer","PM Showers":"Nachmittagsschauer","AM Showers":"Vormittagsschauer","Mostly Cloudy":"Meist bewölkt","Cloudy":"Bewölkt","Clear":"Klar","PM T-Storms":"Nachmittagsgewitter","AM T-Storms":"Vormittagswgewitter","T-Storms":"Gewitter","Showers Early":"Früher Schauer","Light Rain Shower":"Leichter Regenschauer","PM Light Regen":"Nachmittags leichter Regen","AM Regen":"Vormittags Regen","Light Regenschauer":"Leichter Regenschauer","Showers":"Schauer","T-Storm":"Gewitter","Heavy Regen":"Starker Regen"

[MeasureWeatherIcon]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Current]
StringIndex=20

[MeasureWeatherRealFeel]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Current]
StringIndex=18

;[TODAY]=====================================


[MeasureWeatherDesc1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Today]
StringIndex=9
Substitute=" And ":" und ","Lgt.":"Licht ","Snow/":"Schnee & ","Thunder":"Donner","Rain Shower":"Regenschauer","Rain Early":"Früher Regen","Rain":"Regen","Partly Cloudy":"Teilweise bewölkt","Mostly Sunny":" Hauptsächlich sonnig","Sunny":"Sonnig","Snow":"Schnee","Scattered Showers":"Vereinzelte Schauer","PM Showers":"Nachmittagsschauer","AM Showers":"Vormittagsschauer","Mostly Cloudy":"Meist bewölkt","Cloudy":"Bewölkt","Clear":"Klar","PM T-Storms":"Nachmittagsgewitter","AM T-Storms":"Vormittagswgewitter","T-Storms":"Gewitter","Showers Early":"Früher Schauer","Light Rain Shower":"Leichter Regenschauer","PM Light Regen":"Nachmittags leichter Regen","AM Regen":"Vormittags Regen","Light Regenschauer":"Leichter Regenschauer","Showers":"Schauer","T-Storm":"Gewitter","Heavy Regen":"Starker Regen"

[MeasureWeatherDay1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Today]
StringIndex=2

[MeasureWeatherTemp1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Today]
StringIndex=4
Substitute="N/A":"666"

[MeasureWeatherIcon1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Today]
StringIndex=8

[CheckNATemp]
Measure=Calc
Formula=[MeasureWeatherTemp1]
IfBelowValue=665
IfBelowAction=!execute [!RainmeterHideMeter MeterNightTemp1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterNightDay1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterNightDesc1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterNightIcon1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDay1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon1]
IfEqualValue=666
IfEqualAction=!execute [!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDay1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterNightTemp1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterNightDay1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterNightDesc1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterNightIcon1]
DynamicVariables=1

;[TONIGHT]=====================================


[MeasureWeatherNightDesc]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Today]
StringIndex=18
Substitute=" And ":" und ","Lgt.":"Licht ","Snow/":"Schnee & ","Thunder":"Donner","Rain Shower":"Regenschauer","Rain Early":"Früher Regen","Rain":"Regen","Partly Cloudy":"Teilweise bewölkt","Mostly Sunny":" Hauptsächlich sonnig","Sunny":"Sonnig","Snow":"Schnee","Scattered Showers":"Vereinzelte Schauer","PM Showers":"Nachmittagsschauer","AM Showers":"Vormittagsschauer","Mostly Cloudy":"Meist bewölkt","Cloudy":"Bewölkt","Clear":"Klar","PM T-Storms":"Nachmittagsgewitter","AM T-Storms":"Vormittagswgewitter","T-Storms":"Gewitter","Showers Early":"Früher Schauer","Light Rain Shower":"Leichter Regenschauer","PM Light Regen":"Nachmittags leichter Regen","AM Regen":"Vormittags Regen","Light Regenschauer":"Leichter Regenschauer","Showers":"Schauer","T-Storm":"Gewitter","Heavy Regen":"Starker Regen"

[MeasureWeatherNightTemp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Today]
StringIndex=5

[MeasureWeatherNightIcon]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Today]
StringIndex=17

;[TOMORROW]=====================================

[MeasureWeatherDesc2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Tomorrow]
StringIndex=8
Substitute=" And ":" und ","Lgt.":"Licht ","Snow/":"Schnee & ","Thunder":"Donner","Rain Shower":"Regenschauer","Rain Early":"Früher Regen","Rain":"Regen","Partly Cloudy":"Teilweise bewölkt","Mostly Sunny":" Hauptsächlich sonnig","Sunny":"Sonnig","Snow":"Schnee","Scattered Showers":"Vereinzelte Schauer","PM Showers":"Nachmittagsschauer","AM Showers":"Vormittagsschauer","Mostly Cloudy":"Meist bewölkt","Cloudy":"Bewölkt","Clear":"Klar","PM T-Storms":"Nachmittagsgewitter","AM T-Storms":"Vormittagswgewitter","T-Storms":"Gewitter","Showers Early":"Früher Schauer","Light Rain Shower":"Leichter Regenschauer","PM Light Regen":"Nachmittags leichter Regen","AM Regen":"Vormittags Regen","Light Regenschauer":"Leichter Regenschauer","Showers":"Schauer","T-Storm":"Gewitter","Heavy Regen":"Starker Regen"

[MeasureWeatherDay2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Tomorrow]
StringIndex=1

[MeasureWeatherTemp2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Tomorrow]
StringIndex=3

[MeasureWeatherIcon2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[Tomorrow]
StringIndex=7

;[DayAfter]=====================================

[MeasureWeatherDesc3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[DayAfter]
StringIndex=8
Substitute=" And ":" und ","Lgt.":"Licht ","Snow/":"Schnee & ","Thunder":"Donner","Rain Shower":"Regenschauer","Rain Early":"Früher Regen","Rain":"Regen","Partly Cloudy":"Teilweise bewölkt","Mostly Sunny":" Hauptsächlich sonnig","Sunny":"Sonnig","Snow":"Schnee","Scattered Showers":"Vereinzelte Schauer","PM Showers":"Nachmittagsschauer","AM Showers":"Vormittagsschauer","Mostly Cloudy":"Meist bewölkt","Cloudy":"Bewölkt","Clear":"Klar","PM T-Storms":"Nachmittagsgewitter","AM T-Storms":"Vormittagswgewitter","T-Storms":"Gewitter","Showers Early":"Früher Schauer","Light Rain Shower":"Leichter Regenschauer","PM Light Regen":"Nachmittags leichter Regen","AM Regen":"Vormittags Regen","Light Regenschauer":"Leichter Regenschauer","Showers":"Schauer","T-Storm":"Gewitter","Heavy Regen":"Starker Regen"

[MeasureWeatherDay3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[DayAfter]
StringIndex=1

[MeasureWeatherTemp3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[DayAfter]
StringIndex=3

;D+3, weather icon, id=38
[MeasureWeatherIcon3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[DayAfter]
StringIndex=7

;[DISPLAY CURRENT]=================================

[MeterTemp]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp
Meter=STRING
X=500
Y=5
FontColor=#FontColor#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=36
StringAlign=RIGHT
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"

[MeterDesc]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc
Meter=STRING
X=-103r
Y=5r
FontColor=#FontColor#
FontSize=18
StringAlign=RIGHT
StringStyle=NORMAL
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterRealFeel]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherRealFeel
Meter=STRING
X=r
Y=29r
FontColor=#FontColor#
FontSize=10
StringAlign=RIGHT
StringStyle=NORMAL
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Text="Gefühlte %1°"

[MeterIconNA]
ImageName=na.png
Meter=IMAGE
H=30
W=30
X=105r
Y=-9r
Hidden=1

[MeterIcon]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon
Meter=IMAGE
H=70
W=70
X=r
Y=-27r
Hidden=0

;[DISPLAY TODAY]=============================

[MeterTemp1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp1
Meter=STRING
X=-4r
Y=70r
FontColor=#FontInactive#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=30
StringAlign=RIGHT
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"
StringEffect=Shadow
Hidden=0

[MeterDay1]
;MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDay1
Meter=STRING
X=-86r
Y=5r
FontColor=#FontInactive#
FontSize=14
StringAlign=RIGHT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Text="Heute"
Antialias=1
StringEffect=Shadow
Hidden=0

[MeterDesc1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc1
Meter=STRING
X=r
Y=20r
FontColor=#FontInactive#
FontSize=10
StringAlign=RIGHT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
StringEffect=Shadow
Hidden=0

[MeterIcon1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon1
Meter=IMAGE
H=50
W=50
X=100r
Y=-25r
Hidden=0

[MeterReset]
Meter=STRING
X=-10r
Y=r

[MeterNightTemp1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherNightTemp
Meter=STRING
X=-4r
Y=r
FontColor=#FontInactive#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=30
StringAlign=RIGHT
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"
StringEffect=Shadow
Hidden=1

[MeterNightDay1]
;MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDay1
Meter=STRING
X=-86r
Y=5r
FontColor=#FontInactive#
FontSize=14
StringAlign=RIGHT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Text="Heute Nacht"
Antialias=1
StringEffect=Shadow
Hidden=1

[MeterNightDesc1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherNightDesc
Meter=STRING
X=r
Y=20r
FontColor=#FontInactive#
FontSize=10
StringAlign=RIGHT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
StringEffect=Shadow
Hidden=1

[MeterNightIcon1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherNightIcon
Meter=IMAGE
H=50
W=50
X=100r
Y=-25r
Hidden=1

;[DISPLAY TOMORROW]=============================

[MeterTemp2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp2
Meter=STRING
X=-14r
Y=#YGap#r
FontColor=#FontInactive#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=30
StringAlign=RIGHT
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"
StringEffect=Shadow

[MeterDay2]
;MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDay2
Meter=STRING
X=-86r
Y=5r
FontColor=#FontInactive#
FontSize=14
StringAlign=RIGHT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Text="Morgen"
Antialias=1
StringEffect=Shadow

[MeterDesc2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc2
Meter=STRING
X=r
Y=20r
FontColor=#FontInactive#
FontSize=10
StringAlign=RIGHT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
StringEffect=Shadow

[MeterIcon2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon2
Meter=IMAGE
H=50
W=50
X=100r
Y=-25r

;[DISPLAY DAY AFTER]=============================

[MeterTemp3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp3
Meter=STRING
X=-14r
Y=#YGap#r
FontColor=#FontInactive#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=30
StringAlign=RIGHT
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"
StringEffect=Shadow

[MeterDay3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDay3
Meter=STRING
X=-86r
Y=5r
FontColor=#FontInactive#
FontSize=14
StringAlign=RIGHT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
StringEffect=Shadow
Text="Übermorgen"

[MeterDesc3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc3
Meter=STRING
X=r
Y=20r
FontColor=#FontInactive#
FontSize=10
StringAlign=RIGHT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
StringEffect=Shadow

[MeterIcon3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon3
Meter=IMAGE
H=50
W=50
X=100r
Y=-25r
```




Zu ändern, bzw hinzuzufügen sind immer die "Substitute" Zeilen.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (9. August 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ein Teil der Übersetzung wurde hier schon mal im Thread gepostet, diese ist aber nicht vollständig und ich habe sie etwas erweitert aber vermutlich ist sie auch noch nicht komplett. Wenn man das System aber verstanden hat, ist es nicht dramatisch schwer selbst eine Übersetzung hinzuzufügen.


 

Ja das stimmt leider, es kommen immer mal wieder Begriffe die man dann halt ändern muss ist aber alles ja halb so wild.


----------



## inzpekta (9. August 2011)

Danke Dir, probier ich nachher aus wenn ich zuhause bin...


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2011)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt leider, es kommen immer mal wieder Begriffe die man dann halt ändern muss ist aber alles ja halb so wild.


 
Man muss eben ein bisschen kreativ sein, vor allem wenn das Plugin anfängt Sachen in Deutsch und Englisch anzuzeigen.


----------



## ad_ (9. August 2011)

Und ich kanns nicht lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@inzpekta:

Feeds:*** 1.0 Final by ~poiru on deviantART[/URL]


```
[Rainmeter]
Author=poiru
AppVersion=2001000
MiddleMouseDownAction=!Execute [!RainmeterDeactivateConfig]
MouseLeaveAction=!Execute [!RainmeterHideMeter Wrench][!RainmeterHideMeter Close][!RainmeterRedraw]

[Metadata]
Name=Feeds
Description=Shows the latest items from selected feeds.
Instructions=To change the displayed feeds, hover over the skin and click on the wrench that appears.
Version=1.0.0
License=Creative Commons BY-NC-SA 3.0

[Variables]
PAGE=3
GET=.*(?(?=.*<div class="item">).*<div class="item">.*<a href="(.*)">(.*)</a>)
@Include=#ROOTCONFIGPATH#\@Settings\Variables.inc

; Feed1

[mFeed1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=http://www.google.co.uk/reader/view/feed/#feeds.URL2#?n=8
RegExp="(?siU)<h1>(.*)</h1>#GET##GET##GET##GET##GET##GET##GET##GET#"
UpdateRate=1500
StringIndex=1
DecodeCharacterReference=1
Substitute="":"N/A"

[mFeed1Link1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[mFeed1]
StringIndex=2

[mFeed1Item1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[mFeed1]
StringIndex=3
DecodeCharacterReference=1

[mFeed1Link2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[mFeed1]
StringIndex=4

[mFeed1Item2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[mFeed1]
StringIndex=5
DecodeCharacterReference=1

[mFeed1Link3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[mFeed1]
StringIndex=6

[mFeed1Item3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[mFeed1]
StringIndex=7
DecodeCharacterReference=1

[mFeed1Link4]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[mFeed1]
StringIndex=8

[mFeed1Item4]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[mFeed1]
StringIndex=9
DecodeCharacterReference=1

[mFeed1Link5]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[mFeed1]
StringIndex=10

[mFeed1Item5]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[mFeed1]
StringIndex=11
DecodeCharacterReference=1

[mFeed1Link6]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[mFeed1]
StringIndex=12

[mFeed1Item6]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[mFeed1]
StringIndex=13
DecodeCharacterReference=1

[mFeed1Link7]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[mFeed1]
StringIndex=14

[mFeed1Item7]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[mFeed1]
StringIndex=15
DecodeCharacterReference=1

[mFeed1Link8]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[mFeed1]
StringIndex=16

[mFeed1Item8]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[mFeed1]
StringIndex=17
DecodeCharacterReference=1

; STYLES ======================================

@Include2=#ROOTCONFIGPATH#\@Settings\Styles.inc

[sLeft]
Y=16r
ToolTiText="%1"
MouseActionCursor=1

; METERS ======================================

[TextArea]
Meter=IMAGE
MeterStyle=sTextArea
H=164

[Wrench]
Meter=BUTTON
MeterStyle=sWrench

[Close]
Meter=BUTTON
MeterStyle=sClose

; METERS - Feed1

[Feed1Title]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTitle
MeasureName=mFeed1
Hidden=0

[Feed1Text1]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sLeft
MeasureName=mFeed1Item1
Y=38
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute ["[mFeed1Link1]"]
Hidden=0

[Feed1Text2]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sLeft
MeasureName=mFeed1Item2
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute ["[mFeed1Link2]"]
Hidden=0

[Feed1Text3]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sLeft
MeasureName=mFeed1Item3
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute ["[mFeed1Link3]"]
Hidden=0

[Feed1Text4]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sLeft
MeasureName=mFeed1Item4
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute ["[mFeed1Link4]"]
Hidden=0

[Feed1Text5]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sLeft
MeasureName=mFeed1Item5
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute ["[mFeed1Link5]"]
Hidden=0

[Feed1Text6]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sLeft
MeasureName=mFeed1Item6
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute ["[mFeed1Link6]"]
Hidden=0

[Feed1Text7]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sLeft
MeasureName=mFeed1Item7
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute ["[mFeed1Link7]"]
Hidden=0

[Feed1Text8]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sLeft
MeasureName=mFeed1Item8
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute ["[mFeed1Link8]"]
Hidden=0
```


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. August 2011)

*Ein Hallo in die Runde & eine Frage!*
Gibt es für Rainmeter funktionierende GPU-Gadgets, die keine zusätzlich installierten Tools benötigen?
*Danke!*


----------



## inzpekta (9. August 2011)

Danke ad_! 
Ich hoffe du speicherst die alle. 

@mae1cum77: Ich befürchte die gibt's nicht. Sowas interessiert mich auch...


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. August 2011)

inzpekta schrieb:


> @mae1cum77: Ich befürchte die gibt's nicht. Sowas interessiert mich auch...


 Nicht, daß ich keins gefunden hätte: Cobolt 2.0 . Nur passiert mit Forceware 275.33WHQL und GTX570 nur das:


----------



## ad_ (9. August 2011)

@inzpekta: Gern geschehen 
@mae1cum77: Speedfan installiert?



> CPU & GPU temperatures are captured by Speedfan which needs to be running in the background.


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. August 2011)

@ad_
Mist, hab´ ich glatt überlesen. Will aber nicht Speedfan installieren, da schon HWInfo64 bei mir läuft. Deshalb die Frage nach einem Gadget, daß mit dem Treiber klarkommt.


----------



## ad_ (9. August 2011)

@mae1cum77: Hab bis jetzt noch kein Rainmeter Skin gesehen der mit HWInfo64 läuft


----------



## Re4dt (9. August 2011)

Es gibt nach meinem wissen auch kein skin der mit HWinfo arbeitet :/


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. August 2011)

Dachte auch eher an die Art wie GPU Monitor oder GPU-Observer als Sidebar-Gadgets sich die Info vom Treiber holen.


----------



## ad_ (9. August 2011)

@Re4dt: Gruß aus Ravensburg


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (10. August 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss eben ein bisschen kreativ sein, vor allem wenn das Plugin anfängt Sachen in Deutsch und Englisch anzuzeigen.



Das find Ich dann immer besonders gut. Meistens steht ja dran z.B " leicht Bewölkt " aber manchmal kommt so was oder noch besser " leicht fair ".


----------



## n0ne (12. August 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Aus dem 1. Post der desktop von robin123 da ist unten rechts sone uhr mit datm ringsrum, son halbkreis





Re4dt schrieb:


> Hier *** Rainmeter by ~mani0008 on deviantART[/URL] In diesem Skinpack ist der Drin ^^



Also ich weiß nich, kann sein das ich mich ein bisschen blöd anstell ... Aber ich die runde Datums- und Uhranzeige in Taranbeer nich 

Kann mir das jemand vielleicht genauer beschreiben?!

Grüße,

n0ne


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (12. August 2011)

Also es gibt 3 Versionen: 

1:*** deviantART[/URL]

2:*** Calendar v2.2 by ~FreakQuency85 on deviantART[/URL]

3:*** Calender by ~Fire-Time on deviantART[/URL]

Ich hab mir die 2 te rausgesucht und die Farben geändert.


----------



## n0ne (12. August 2011)

Danke dir stormtrooper

hat mir gleich um einiges weiter geholfen 

Grüße,

n0ne


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (12. August 2011)

Kein Thema, für welchen hast dich denn entschieden?


----------



## ghostadmin (12. August 2011)

Hab jetzt mal den runden Kalender gegen den eckigen getauscht und den eingedeutscht.
Bin schon recht zufrieden, hier und da werd ich wohl aber noch etwas rumrücken müssen.


----------



## EnergyCross (12. August 2011)

Kann man eigendlich 2 oder mehr RocketDock  laufen lassen?

Ich würde gerne eine dock zeile links senkrecht für games und eine unten waagrecht für anwendungen machen...

Falls das möglich ist, wie??


----------



## bratak1991 (13. August 2011)

Hey leute, ich habe mal eine frage:

wie lautet der code, um beim klicken auf ein wort oder einen background auf das laufwerk C: oder D. etc. zuzugreifen? also ich kenne die windows internen codes und shell anweisungen für diverse systemordner, aber dafür fehlts mir noch


----------



## BRAINDEAD (13. August 2011)

Vielleicht ne bloede Frage, aber gibt es einen Weg, z.B. per Installation den gesamten Desktop inklusive Hintergrundbild so aussehen zu lassen - und zwar ohne sich durch hunderte Einstellungen quaelen zu muessen? 

Habe mir die neueste Rainmeter Beta (2.1 r895) installiert, aber wenn ich mir die "Enigma" Skin runterlade, installiere und in Rainmeter anwaehle, sieht das bei weitem nicht so aus wie auf dem Screenshot.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (13. August 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Kann man eigendlich 2 oder mehr RocketDock  laufen lassen?
> 
> Ich würde gerne eine dock zeile links senkrecht für games und eine unten waagrecht für anwendungen machen...
> 
> Falls das möglich ist, wie??



Also 2 mal RocketDock geht net. Dafür nimm Ich dann ObjectDock.

ObjectDock - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## EnergyCross (13. August 2011)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Also 2 mal RocketDock geht net. Dafür nimm Ich dann ObjectDock.
> 
> ObjectDock - Download - CHIP Online


 

gute idee, danke  werds gleich mal testen


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (15. August 2011)

Ixch bekomme beim Rainmeter einfach nicht die CPU temp und GPU temp angezeigt. brauch ich da ein bestimmtes Addon?


----------



## Re4dt (15. August 2011)

J brauchst du je nach Skin. Manche brauchen speedfan und manche MSI afterburner.


----------



## BRAINDEAD (16. August 2011)

BRAINDEAD schrieb:


> Vielleicht ne bloede Frage, aber gibt es einen Weg, z.B. per Installation den gesamten Desktop inklusive Hintergrundbild so aussehen zu lassen - und zwar ohne sich durch hunderte Einstellungen quaelen zu muessen?
> 
> Habe mir die neueste Rainmeter Beta (2.1 r895) installiert, aber wenn ich mir die "Enigma" Skin runterlade, installiere und in Rainmeter anwaehle, sieht das bei weitem nicht so aus wie auf dem Screenshot.


 Ich nehme an die Antwort ist nein


----------



## scipioandrej (17. August 2011)

Was haltet Ihr davon? Werden die Temps von CPU, GPU, HDD und mainboard angezeigt.Habe selber das ganze überarbeitet.Auser Retro Meters natürlich!


----------



## Re4dt (17. August 2011)

Schicker Tacho skin  
Find den Desktop gut aber die obere leiste könnte man schöner mit besseren Icons gestalten find ich


----------



## scipioandrej (17. August 2011)

Aber wie macht man das.Braucht man ein anderes Programm dafür?Wurde gerne solche schwarz-weisse haben.


----------



## Re4dt (17. August 2011)

Das Programm dazu nennt sich rocketdock


----------



## scipioandrej (17. August 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.Werde das Programm ausprobieren.So etwas hats du hier schon mal vorgeschlagen:   *** Rainmeter by ~mani0008 on deviantART[/url]
Mal sehen ob ich die gleichen Icons hinkrige.Danke dir noch mal das du dieses Beitrag gestartet hast


----------



## ChaoZ (17. August 2011)

@Sciopioandrej
Könnte ich dein Hintergrundbild bekommen? Du hast meine PN nicht beantwortet.


----------



## scipioandrej (17. August 2011)

Hier, habe von dem typen runtergeladen.***
  Entschuldige das ich deine PN nicht beantwortet habe, bin nicht so oft hier und wusste echt garnicht das ich ein Extra Postfach habe!   LOL !!!


----------



## ChaoZ (17. August 2011)

Macht ja nichts. Danke auf jeden Fall. 

Ich werde mich morgen mal dransetzen und mir einen schönen Desktop zusammenbasteln, aber der ist in einer Woche eh wieder voller Müll. ^^


----------



## scipioandrej (17. August 2011)

Poste aber auf jeden Fall dein Desktop.Wurde mich intressieren was du mit dem Hintergrund einstellst.Vielleicht wird dir auch was Originales einfallen.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. August 2011)

Jetzt habe ich noch die Uhr gegen eine passende ersetzt. 
Jemand ne Idee, mit was ich meinen Desktop noch zukleben kann?


----------



## Re4dt (17. August 2011)

Sooo Lan_Party sprach mcih drauf an ob ich seinen Blog mit Desktophintergründen verlinke. Also wer neue Bilder für seinen Desktop sucht der gehe hier drauf -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/50971-lan_party.html


----------



## B3RG1 (17. August 2011)

Starker Blog 
werde mir bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar rauspicken


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. August 2011)

@ghostadmin
Was ist das für eine Uhr zu dem Crooked calendar, zumal die ja 24h kann. Bin sehr interessiert.
MfG


----------



## ghostadmin (17. August 2011)

Ist die Uhr vom Macher des Kalenders.*** Rainmeter on deviantART[/url]
Da der Kalender aber normalerweise englisch ist und mir das nicht gefällt, habe ich die Grafiken in Deutsch neu erstellt.
Gleich wie bei der Uhr, damit sie zum Kalender passen. Damit die 24 Stunden kann, muss man die Config etwas verändern, ist aber nicht schwer.


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. August 2011)

Danke vielmals .

*EDIT:*  Kannst Du mir sagen, was Du für die 24h-Anzeige editiert hast?


----------



## Lan_Party (17. August 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Sooo Lan_Party sprach mcih drauf an ob ich seinen  Blog mit Desktophintergründen verlinke. Also wer neue Bilder für seinen  Desktop sucht der gehe hier drauf ->  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/50971-lan_party.html


 Danke vielmal! 


B3RG1 schrieb:


> Starker Blog
> werde mir bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar rauspicken


 Danke.  Ich gebe mir mühe.


----------



## ad_ (17. August 2011)

@Lan_Party: Wirklich schicke Bilder dabei . Gleich mal n Abo für dein Blog gemacht.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. August 2011)

ad_ schrieb:


> @Lan_Party: Wirklich schicke Bilder dabei . Gleich mal n Abo für dein Blog gemacht.


 Danke.  Ich gebe mir mühe.


----------



## EnergyCross (17. August 2011)

dein blog ist echt klasse 

hab auch schon ein geiles pic gefunden, dass ich mir geschnappt hab 

kannst im desktop bilder tread sehen 


PS: hast auch ein abo dafür


----------



## ChaoZ (17. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Danke.  Ich gebe mir mühe.


 Hatte deinen Blog abonniert, aber im iPod werden Blog Abonnements leider nicht angezeigt. 
Habe mir den kompletten Blog durchgeschaut, und 6 Bilder gefunden die ich sehr gut benutzen kann. Vielen vielen Dank 

Edit: Wie editiere ich Größen von einzelnen Sachen in Rainmeter?

Edit2: Habs schon.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. August 2011)

Danke.  
Wenn ihr extra wünsche habt schreibt sie einfach in den Blog.  Morgen oder übermorgen kommt wieder ein Update.
Schade das es keinen Danke Button für Threada wie diesen hier gibt. Re4dt hast echt klasse Areibt geleistet! Ich kann einfach nicht mehr ohne Rainmeter und Rocketdock.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. August 2011)

man kann ja auch explorer.exe ersetzen usw. um die taskleiste und die obere leisten an fenstern anders ist...

Re4dt ich hab dir an die pinnwand geschrieben...

MfH


----------



## ChaoZ (18. August 2011)

Ich habe heute 'ne Stunde am Desktop gesessen, hab nur Wallpaper und Wetteranzeige hinbekommen.  Ich werde versuchen es morgen fertig zu bekommen.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. August 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute 'ne Stunde am Desktop gesessen, hab nur Wallpaper und Wetteranzeige hinbekommen.  Ich werde versuchen es morgen fertig zu bekommen.



 das wallpaper habe ich auch heute gemacht (sr-2 Wallpaper auf 5760x1080 )


----------



## scipioandrej (18. August 2011)

Hallo Leute!Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mein Original Papierkorb vom Desktop verschwinden lasse?!


----------



## Re4dt (18. August 2011)

Steht doch im Tutorial etwas unten. 
Lolm@m sry ich schau gleich nach am iPhone sieht man doofer Weise seine Pinnwand mit der App. Nicht


----------



## ad_ (18. August 2011)

@scipioandrej: Rechtsklick auf Desktop ---> Anpassen ---> Desktopsymbole ändern ---> Haken beim Papierkorb entfernen


----------



## ChaoZ (18. August 2011)

Hmm die ersten Schritte sind gemacht. Noch bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden. Viel mehr will ich aber nicht verändern, die Ordner und Programme rechts unten müssen bleiben. Links an die Seite soll noch irgendwas, aber was nur :/ 
Taskleiste unten lasse ich auch so.


----------



## EnergyCross (18. August 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Hmm die ersten Schritte sind gemacht. Noch bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden. Viel mehr will ich aber nicht verändern, die Ordner und Programme rechts unten müssen bleiben. Links an die Seite soll noch irgendwas, aber was nur :/
> Taskleiste unten lasse ich auch so.


 

ich würde deine sachen unten rechts in einen RocketDock reinhauen, sieht viel cooler aus  und kannst du verschwinden lassen


----------



## ChaoZ (18. August 2011)

Das ist tatsächlich eine gute Idee, danke. 
Nur frag ich mich grad wie ich noch einen RocketDock erstelle xD


----------



## EnergyCross (18. August 2011)

noch einen? 

die games oben sind auch mit RocketDock? ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, dachte das wären normale verknüpfungen 

naja 2 mal rocket doch geht leider nicht. habs auch schon probiert. alternativ gibts noch ObjectDock, find ich aber sch**** im vergleich zu RocketDock

edit: 
achja, willst du mir verraten wie deine cpu und ram auslastung heißt?


----------



## ChaoZ (18. August 2011)

Ja die Games oben sind im RocketDock. ^^

Das mit der RAM und CPU Auslastung findest du hier.


----------



## EnergyCross (18. August 2011)

huhu 

kurze frage, wie bekomm ich die RocketDock zeile hin wie in dem bild? 
hab mir das kurz von Re4dt geschnappt, weil mir das sehr gut gefällt und ich das gerne übernehmen würde. nur weiß ich nicht wirklich was ich downloaden muss :/


Re4dt schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PS: danke ChaoZ, hab die cpu und ram auslastung bei mir übernommen und sieht eigendlich ganz gut aus find ich 

guckst du anhang


----------



## ghostadmin (18. August 2011)

Ich erkenns jetzt nicht genau, aber der Hintergrund müsste simple dark - RocketDock.com sein - kannst dir ja die Hintergrundgrafik und den Trenner selbst erstellen, die Icons sind die hier:*** Icons by ~leechiahan on deviantART[/url]


----------



## EnergyCross (18. August 2011)

der hintergrund ist mir relativ egal 

kommt nur hin wenns passt, sonst mach ich blank rein.
ich werd mal die icons testen, danke!

edit:

gibts da einen trick wie ich alle .png dateien auf einmal in den icons ordner packe? hab keine lust alle icons mühselig aus den ordnern zu picken


----------



## Lan_Party (18. August 2011)

@ Enegrycross Das war mein ehemaliger Hintergrund.  Sieht echt Klasse aus.


----------



## EnergyCross (18. August 2011)

jaa mir gefällt der auch super 

bin sowieso ein fan von allem katzenartigen (hab selber 2 kleine monster) und damit hast du voll ins schwarze getroffen 

edit:

für die pokemon freaks... http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins/73003


----------



## ad_ (18. August 2011)

> für die pokemon freaks... Rainmeter Skins - Lanettes PC by Serrio - Customize.org


----------



## ad_ (19. August 2011)

Kleines Update mit neuem Wallpaper:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (19. August 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> kurze frage, wie bekomm ich die RocketDock zeile hin wie in dem bild?
> hab mir das kurz von Re4dt geschnappt, weil mir das sehr gut gefällt und ich das gerne übernehmen würde. nur weiß ich nicht wirklich was ich downloaden muss :/
> ...


 

Der sieht ja mal richtig geil aus, bin auch ein Katzen Fan (hab ein Monster). Kannst du vl. mal nen Link zu deinen Wallpaper posten, den würd Ich dann in meine Sammlung aufnehmen .


----------



## 555-nase@web.de (19. August 2011)

Hi zusammen,

kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen woher ich das Hintergrundbild und die Icons hierzu kriege ? Und vielleicht wie das Stardocks Skin heisst ? Ich nehme an hier wird auch Rainmeter genutzt oder ? Und die Sachen am rechten Rand mit Object Dock? 
Ich suche mich schon ne weile nach dem Kram durch hab aber bisher nichts gefunden, was dem auf dem Bild entspricht 

Danke schonmal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (19. August 2011)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:
			
		

> Der sieht ja mal richtig geil aus, bin auch ein Katzen Fan (hab ein Monster). Kannst du vl. mal nen Link zu deinen Wallpaper posten, den würd Ich dann in meine Sammlung aufnehmen .



Guckst duhier im thread erster post. Ganz unten hat Re4dt LAN_PARTY's blog mit wallpaper verlinkt


----------



## ad_ (19. August 2011)

@555-nase@web.de: am besten schreibst Du direkt denjenigen an der das Bild hochgeladen hat und fragst was er für Skins benutzt.

willy_m hat das Bild gepostet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...r-aktuelle-spiele-als-special-edition-45.html


----------



## Lan_Party (19. August 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Guckst duhier im thread erster post. Ganz unten hat Re4dt LAN_PARTY's blog mit wallpaper verlinkt


 Ich weis.  Deshalb habe ich mich auch bedankt. Ich habe Ihn ja gefragt ob er es machen würde.  
BTW: Neue Bilder sind gleich oben. 
PS: 555-nase@web.de  Der sieht ja mal geil aus!


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (20. August 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Guckst duhier im thread erster post. Ganz unten hat Re4dt LAN_PARTY's blog mit wallpaper verlinkt



Thx, hab Ich gar nicht gesehen . Gleich mal schauen.


----------



## n0ne (21. August 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ja die Games oben sind im RocketDock. ^^
> 
> Das mit der RAM und CPU Auslastung findest du hier.



Ist es eigentlich irgendwie möglich, sich eine 2. Festplatte anzeigen zu lassen. Ich bekomm da irgendwie immer nur einen Graphen hin 

Grüße,

n0ne


----------



## lunar19 (22. August 2011)

Super TUT!


----------



## EnergyCross (22. August 2011)

lass mal sehen was du so gezaubert hast, lunar


----------



## lunar19 (23. August 2011)

Ich muss moch ein bisschen üben...
Aber bald 

EDIT: So jetzt fertig...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. August 2011)

sieht doch schon ganz gut aus 

deine To-Do-list ist auch geil... 



> Hausaufgaben...
> Spielen...



ich würde noch das datum auf deutsch schreiben im editor und dein RocketDock aufhübschen


----------



## Lan_Party (23. August 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Ich muss moch ein bisschen üben...
> Aber bald
> 
> EDIT: So jetzt fertig...
> ...


 Der Hintergrund könnte schöner aussehen.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund könnte schöner aussehen.


 

hmm joa, ich find die mesh optik mit dem ATI und dem drachen passt irgendwie nicht so 
du willst doch nur dass er bilder aus deinem blog nimmt, oder?


----------



## lunar19 (23. August 2011)

Ist doch aus deinem Blog! 



> Der Hintergrund könnte schöner aussehen.



Jo, mal gucken ob ich was schwarz rotes in dem Still finde...


----------



## Lan_Party (23. August 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> hmm joa, ich find die mesh optik mit dem ATI und dem drachen passt irgendwie nicht so
> du willst doch nur dass er bilder aus deinem blog nimmt, oder?


 Das habe ich nie gesagt!  Er passt einfach nicht. 

@ lunar19 aber ich habe auch bessere die schon eher dazu passen.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das habe ich nie gesagt!  Er passt einfach nicht.
> 
> @ lunar19 aber ich habe auch bessere die schon eher dazu passen.


 

gesagt nicht, aber laut gedacht?


----------



## lunar19 (23. August 2011)

> @ lunar19 aber ich habe auch bessere die schon eher dazu passen.


Was den zum Beispiel? Kannst du was empfehlen? 

Sind ja alles schicke Bilder


----------



## Lan_Party (23. August 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:
			
		

> Was den zum Beispiel? Kannst du was empfehlen?
> 
> Sind ja alles schicke Bilder



Hmm ich finde das Bild mit der battlefield granate geil. Klarer Hintergrund aber trotzdem schön.


----------



## DerBlauePavian (25. August 2011)

Schöner Thread. Hat mir zu ein schöneren Desktop verholfen.


----------



## EnergyCross (25. August 2011)

DerBlauePavian schrieb:


> Schöner Thread. Hat mir zu ein schöneren Desktop verholfen.


 

dann zeig uns was du gezaubert hast


----------



## KommandeurMumm (25. August 2011)

Ich hab mich auch mal mit Rainmeter gespielt und das ist mein (bisheriges) Ergebnis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scipioandrej (26. August 2011)

Und das ist mein neues Ergebnis!


----------



## ad_ (26. August 2011)

scipioandrej schrieb:


> Und das ist mein neues Ergebnis!



Schick 

Ohne den "hässlichen" Startbutton wärs noch besser


----------



## EnergyCross (26. August 2011)

sehen beide sehr gut aus, wobei ich kein fan von catwoman bin 



ad_ schrieb:


> Schick
> 
> Ohne den "hässlichen" Startbutton wärs noch besser


 

wie macht man den weg?


----------



## ad_ (26. August 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> wie macht man den weg?



Hiermit:
*** 7 Start Orb Changer v4 by =Kishan-Bagaria on deviantART[/URL]
*** Start Orbs on deviantART[/URL]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lan_Party (27. August 2011)

ad_ schrieb:


> Hiermit:
> *** 7 Start Orb Changer v4 by =Kishan-Bagaria on deviantART[/URL]
> *** Start Orbs on deviantART[/URL]
> 
> ...


 o.O Viel zu heller Hintergrund. Finde ich. Etwas dunkler und man kann mehr erkennen. 
Btw: Heute gibt es ein EXTREME großes Update! Ganze 95 Bilder werden heute hochgeladen!!! Gegen 5 Uhr fange ich an. Vllt. kommen sogar mehr dazu.


----------



## EnergyCross (27. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Btw: Heute gibt es ein EXTREME großes Update! Ganze 95 Bilder werden heute hochgeladen!!! Gegen 5 Uhr fange ich an. Vllt. kommen sogar mehr dazu.



bilder in deinem blog? 
werd ich gleich mal reinschauen wenns soweit ist


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (27. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Heute gibt es ein EXTREME großes Update! Ganze 95 Bilder werden heute hochgeladen!!! Gegen 5 Uhr fange ich an. Vllt. kommen sogar mehr dazu.



Juhu, Ich freu mich drauf .


----------



## Lan_Party (27. August 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> bilder in deinem blog?
> werd ich gleich mal reinschauen wenns soweit ist



Ja Bilder in meinem Blog. 80 davon auf Wunsch eines User's.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> 80 davon auf Wunsch eines User's.


 
Wer hat sich denn was gewünscht?


----------



## Lan_Party (27. August 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat sich denn was gewünscht?



Wirst du schon sehen wenn ich alles hochgeladen habe.  Es war teilweise extrem schwer gute Sachen zu finden.  Aber ich lasse meine "Kunden" nicht im Stich.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. August 2011)

Sind auch schöne 16:10 Sachen dabei?


----------



## Lan_Party (27. August 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Sind auch schöne 16:10 Sachen dabei?


 Ja, teilweise.  Öhmm 16:10 ist doch 1920x1200 oder? 
BTW: Das erste Update ist da. Das 2. ist in 1. min fertig.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ja, teilweise.  Öhmm 16:10 ist doch 1920x1200 oder?


Jepp, die lass ich dann immer auf 1680x1050 runterrechnen!
Downsampling beim Desktop!


> BTW: Das erste Update ist da. Das 2. ist in 1. min fertig.


 
Sehr schön!


----------



## Lan_Party (27. August 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Jepp, die lass ich dann immer auf 1680x1050 runterrechnen!
> Downsampling beim Desktop!
> 
> 
> Sehr schön!


 Also ja dann gibt es welche.  

BTW: Bin schon beim 4. 

EDIT: 110! 110 Bilder habe ich heute geschafft!


----------



## lunar19 (27. August 2011)

Morgen gleich mal gucken...


----------



## KommandeurMumm (28. August 2011)

ad_ schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Von welchem Skin hast du das Wetter genommen wenn ich fragen darf? 
Gefällt mir nämlich sehr gut.


----------



## ad_ (28. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> o.O Viel zu heller Hintergrund. Finde ich. Etwas dunkler und man kann mehr erkennen.


 
Hab das Wallpaper jetzt etwas dunkler gemacht, die Skins kommen besser zur Geltung . Danke für den Tip 
@KommandeurMumm: http://justrain.org/index.php/skins/weather/165-just-weather-v-11




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lan_Party (28. August 2011)

ad_ schrieb:


> Hab das Wallpaper jetzt etwas dunkler gemacht, die Skins kommen besser zur Geltung . Danke für den Tip
> @KommandeurMumm: Just Weather V 1.1
> 
> 
> ...


 Genau!  Sieht gleich viel besser aus.


----------



## tobsel88 (28. August 2011)

Wow sehen alle Sehr gut aus muss mich auch mal daran versuchen


----------



## bratak1991 (31. August 2011)

hey, hab jetzt mal wieder was komplett neues gebastelt 
wie gefällt's?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lan_Party (31. August 2011)

Naja...mein Fall ist es nicht.  Meiner ist immernoch der selbe.


----------



## bratak1991 (31. August 2011)

so find ichs noch besser: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lan_Party (31. August 2011)

An sich sehr gut aber oben die Leiste ist überhaupt nicht mein Fall...


----------



## Banane5 (2. September 2011)

Hier mal mein erster Versuch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (2. September 2011)

Kleines Update die Installation von Docklet's wurde Editiert. 
Siehe Startpost.


----------



## EnergyCross (2. September 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## Blutengel (5. September 2011)

Nachdem ich am Samstag einen Desk in blau gemacht hat war ich etwas unzufrieden, die Farben waren irgendwie agressiv in den Augen, so hab ich heute mal was augenfreundliches gebastelt.

Rocketdock, CursorFX, Rainmeter und der TuneUp Styler kamen zum Einsatz. Ich glaub den Desktop werd ich etwas länger so haben


----------



## EnergyCross (5. September 2011)

schöne arbeit, blutengel  

das einzige was mich stört sind die vielen icons in der statuszeile unten... ich tick schon fast aus wenn ich rainmeter und meine inet-verbindung da sehen muss


----------



## Lan_Party (5. September 2011)

@ Blutengel Dreh das rechte Bild doch so das es aussieht also ob es aus der mitte springen würde.


----------



## inzpekta (5. September 2011)

Da muss ich auch mal loben...
Genau meine Farben!


----------



## Blutengel (5. September 2011)

Etwa so?  Danke für den Tip Lan_Party! @ EnergyCross, hab die Taskleiste nun auf "automatisch ausblenden" gestellt, so ist auch Dir Augenmedizin gegeben 

Jetzt bräucht ich nur noch 2 gleiche TFT`s

edit:
Ich hab nu auch noch die schmale weiße Schrift in der Mitte unten entfernt,... so langsam wirds perfekt!


----------



## EnergyCross (5. September 2011)

ist dir sehr gut gelungen, respekt


----------



## Blutengel (5. September 2011)

Danke schön!

Was ich nun noch gerne hätte wäre ein Iconpacket für TuneUp Styler mit in grün gehaltenen Icons für den Windowsexplorer. Da such ich schon den ganzen Tag danach. Die Blauen passen net so wirklich.


----------



## EnergyCross (5. September 2011)

zur not kannst du versuchen die blauen icons im editor auf grün umzuschreiben 
geht das überhaupt? 

und unbedingt 2 gleiche monitore! 

was mich noch irritiert, wieso hast du so ziemlich alles doppelt und dreifach drinne?


----------



## Blutengel (5. September 2011)

Ich habe Festplatten und Datum etc doppelt, damit ich kein Fenster schließen muss wenn ich da was schauen möchte. Ich kann die Feplas auch so anklicken, egal wie ein Screen gerade belegt ist. Iss also pure Faulheit 


Uund das mit den Farben im Editor, darüber hab ich mir letzte Nacht schon Gedanken gemacht bevor ich einschlief  Nuja, grüne Icons gibt es wohl, nur hätte es mir gerade gepasst wenn ich n Set für den TU Styler gefunden hätte, aber wenn es nicht anders geht muss ich die halt einzeln zuordnen. Aber erst mal n Set finden das mir überhaupt gefällt.


----------



## EnergyCross (5. September 2011)

achja, die faulheit...  

hast du auch immer ein Motivationsproblem bis du ein Zeitproblem hast?  

genug OT 
vielleicht sollten wir unser gespräch im Desktop Bilder tread fortführen, dort gibts auch ein kleines update meiner seits


----------



## Blutengel (5. September 2011)

Weiß jemand wie man die Iconpacks von Iconpackager umbaut damit der TuneUp Styler sie nutzen kann?


----------



## EnergyCross (5. September 2011)

ich würd sagen im editor einen neuen pfad angeben damit der die richtigen dateien/verzeichnisse (wie auch immer) öffnet.

ist eigendlich nicht allzu schwer. auf deine datei rechtsklick -> eigenschaften und dort steht der dateipfad, copy/paste und feddisch


----------



## Blutengel (5. September 2011)

Muss ich morgen mal experimentieren, heute machen die Äuglein nimmer mit


----------



## EnergyCross (5. September 2011)

ich bastel auch nur noch an kleinigkeiten rum, die mein hirn nichtmehr so sehr anstrengen 

kleine frage noch: 

weiß jemand wie ich meinen fertigen desktop "abspeichern" kann?
ich will den gerne auf 'nen stick sichern, falls ich mal windoof neu draufklatschen muss damit ich nicht alles neu machen muss


----------



## Chaoswave (6. September 2011)

danke für das TUT.

Das hier hab ich draus gemacht


----------



## EnergyCross (6. September 2011)

schön dezent und ordendlich, Chaoswave


----------



## inzpekta (6. September 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie ich meinen fertigen desktop "abspeichern" kann?
> ich will den gerne auf 'nen stick sichern, falls ich mal windoof neu draufklatschen muss damit ich nicht alles neu machen muss



Ich glaub ich hab mal irgendwo nen Haken gesehen der mit "Auch Desktophintergrund abspeichern" beschriftet war.
Wenn ich zuhause bin schau ich mal nach...


----------



## Soulu (6. September 2011)

Super Tutorial, werde mich auch mal an einem Wallpaper versuchen ^^ . Nehmen die Programme denn keine Leistung weg ? oder ist diese so gering das es egal ist ?


----------



## EnergyCross (6. September 2011)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab mal irgendwo nen Haken gesehen  der mit "Auch Desktophintergrund abspeichern" beschriftet war.
> Wenn ich zuhause bin schau ich mal nach...


 
das mit dem haken kenn ich, aber das ist falsch. meinst du hier? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soulu schrieb:


> Super Tutorial, werde mich auch mal an einem Wallpaper versuchen ^^ . Nehmen die Programme denn keine Leistung weg ? oder ist diese so gering das es egal ist ?



also ich merke übehaupt nichts dass Rainmeter und RocketDock leistung frisst.

PS: willkommen


----------



## inzpekta (6. September 2011)

Nein, nicht den vom Windows.
Im Rainmeter


----------



## Re4dt (6. September 2011)

Soulu schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmen die Programme denn keine Leistung weg ? oder ist diese so gering das es egal ist ?



Bei spielen Merkst du garnichts. Sie nehmen eine sehr geringe Leistung. Also keine bange  

Heute Abend kommt noch ein kleines Tool Update seit gespannt.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. September 2011)

@ Blutengel Genau! Sieht gleich viel besser aus! 

@ Soulu Kannst ja mal meinen Bog besuchen.


----------



## Chaoswave (6. September 2011)

weiter entwickelte Version aufm Netbook:


MfG Chaoswave


----------



## carp41 (6. September 2011)

@Re4dt

ich kann kein skin finden, dass mir ähnlich gut gefällt wie deins! Hat dein skin nen namen oder hast es komplett zusammengestellt?


----------



## Re4dt (6. September 2011)

carp41 schrieb:


> @Re4dt
> 
> ich kann kein skin finden, dass mir ähnlich gut gefällt wie deins! Hat dein skin nen namen oder hast es komplett zusammengestellt?


 Also einmal die obere Bar->*** Rainmeter on deviantART[/URL]
Der Rest*** Rainmeter on deviantART[/URL]
Soooo


----------



## Chaoswave (6. September 2011)

musst ihm dann nur noch sagen wo du den Hintergrund her hast


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (6. September 2011)

Chaoswave schrieb:


> danke für das TUT.
> 
> Das hier hab ich draus gemacht


 
Hey Sach mal wo hast du die linken Icons her ?

Danke

Mfg


----------



## inzpekta (6. September 2011)

@EnergyCross:
Ich bin folgendermaßen vorgegangen:
Ich hab mir im Rainmeter-Ordner einen eigenen Ordner (inzpekta) angelegt und alles Skins die ich verwende da rein kopiert und auch von da gestartet.

Dann gibt es beim Rechtsklick auf den Droppen unter Themes den Punkt "Manage Themes"
Dort kann man wohl sein komplettes Theme inkl. Hintergrundbild abspeichern.
Findest du dann unter "c:\Users\_Username_\AppData\Roaming\Rainmeter\Themes\"

Ich hab aber noch nicht probiert ob das woanders wiederherzustellen ist.
Einlesen sollte ja auf die gleiche Weise funktionieren.
Wenn du das testen willst, gib mal ne Info ob's klappt...


----------



## Lan_Party (6. September 2011)

UPDATE -> Link
Ich habe mir mal die freiheit genommen hier zu posten wenn es ein Update gibt.  Ich hoffe das geht i.o. Re4dt. 
BTW: Habe dein How to in meinem Blog verlinkt.


----------



## EnergyCross (6. September 2011)

inzpekta schrieb:


> @EnergyCross:
> Ich bin folgendermaßen vorgegangen:
> Ich hab mir im Rainmeter-Ordner einen eigenen Ordner (inzpekta) angelegt und alles Skins die ich verwende da rein kopiert und auch von da gestartet.
> 
> ...



wunderbar, ich danke dir 

hat perfekt geklappt, auch schon aufm stick gesichert und getestet


----------



## Blutengel (6. September 2011)

Goooott,......... das macht süchtig 

So gefällts mir noch besser.


----------



## EnergyCross (6. September 2011)

deine "runde uhr" hast du sehr schön in den bogen integriert  

ich würd noch die rechte uhrzeit, besser gesagt das datum und das wetter auf deutsch ändern


----------



## Blutengel (6. September 2011)

Eigendlich sind ja alle Begriffe in englisch, bis auf die Namen meiner HDD`s 

Für heute hab ich auch genug in den Settings gebastelt,... mooaah, bis ich allein die Wettergeschichte richtig hatte  Das Coole war das der Programmierer des Moduls die schriftliche Anleitung zum Umstellen des Ortes in der Ini integriert hatte. Trotzdem war es n Akt.


----------



## inzpekta (6. September 2011)

@EnergyCross:
Immer gerne, jetzt weiß ich auch das es klappt.

@Blutengel:
Da gibt es noch ganz andere inis... 
Das Wetter Teil ist da noch harmlos.

@Topic:
Ich glaub ich muss auch mal etwas anderes probieren.
Aber für heute siegt die Faulheit.


----------



## Blutengel (6. September 2011)

Ich suche gerade n Teil das mir alle Cores von meinem CPU anzeigt, muss halt zum Stil passen


----------



## inzpekta (6. September 2011)

Den hab ich von den Windows Gadgets gelassen.
Ich glaub da gibt es nicht wirklich etwas...


----------



## Re4dt (6. September 2011)

Little Screensaver Uppppppppdaaatte 

Hier eine Empfehlung für jeden Bad Apple/Anime Fan. Bad Apple Screensaver. Ich find ihn einfach nur AWESOME! 
Hier ein einblick 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrqYp44x57Q&feature=related

Findet ihr es gut wenn ich in Zukunft immer wieder so Empfehlungen mache oder eher Quatsch?


----------



## watercooled (6. September 2011)

Tayfun, wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Inhaltsverzeichnis? Ist dann etwas übersichtlicher


----------



## inzpekta (6. September 2011)

Richtig gut...
Hat was von nem James Bond Intro...


----------



## Blutengel (6. September 2011)

Muahahahaha, Hab ne 4 Core Anzeige gefunden  Aus dem "HUD.Vision v2.2" Packet  Hab auch gleich noch n paar andere Dinge davon auf den Desk gebastelt, da alle sehr fein/ dünn ausgeführt sind.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. September 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> Little Screensaver Uppppppppdaaatte
> 
> Hier eine Empfehlung für jeden Bad Apple/Anime Fan. Bad Apple Screensaver. Ich find ihn einfach nur AWESOME!
> Hier ein einblick
> ...



O.o Das ja geil.  Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen! Nice!


----------



## Chaoswave (7. September 2011)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Hey Sach mal wo hast du die linken Icons her ?
> 
> Danke
> 
> Mfg


 *** Rainmeter on deviantART[/url]
sind da mit dabei. Sind nicht viele aber mir reichen sie
MfG


----------



## kyyo (7. September 2011)

Moin ich hab mal ne Frage, wie bekomm ich das hin das ich mit der music.ini von der Enigma SideBar auch was abspielen kann?  Weil das design von dem Enigma MusicPlayer gefällt mir echt gut, wenn ich das Teil jedoch fertig ausgerichtet habe kann ich damit nichts weiter anstellen. Über google keine vernünftige Antwort gefunden. Zumindest für mich keine verständliche.


----------



## EnergyCross (7. September 2011)

kyyo schrieb:


> Moin ich hab mal ne Frage, wie bekomm ich das hin das ich mit der music.ini von der Enigma SideBar auch was abspielen kann?  Weil das design von dem Enigma MusicPlayer gefällt mir echt gut, wenn ich das Teil jedoch fertig ausgerichtet habe kann ich damit nichts weiter anstellen. Über google keine vernünftige Antwort gefunden. Zumindest für mich keine verständliche.


 

ist ganz einfach. in dem "optionsmenü" (keine ahnung, wie nennen ) klickst du einfach auf die musik einstellung und wählst deinen player. fertig 
habe ein bild hochgeladen damit du es siehst


----------



## Soulu (7. September 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Hmm die ersten Schritte sind gemacht. Noch bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden. Viel mehr will ich aber nicht verändern, die Ordner und Programme rechts unten müssen bleiben. Links an die Seite soll noch irgendwas, aber was nur :/
> Taskleiste unten lasse ich auch so.


   Hey ChaoZ , darf ich fragen woher du die Skins mit den Spielen her hast ? suche seit gestern danach aber finde die nicht. Sieht schon toll aus die Spieleverpackungen als Skin zu haben.


----------



## Blutengel (7. September 2011)

Ich tippe mal auf selbst gemacht. Verpackungen im Netz gesucht, die Bilder dann verkleinert, als PNG umgewandelt und in vermutlich Rocketdock dann die Bilder eingefügt.


----------



## ChaoZ (7. September 2011)

Ne, das habe ich irgendwo gefunden. Ich glaube das war deviantArt, bin mir nicht sicher. Das waren glaube ich 6 Pakete bei denen alle möglichen Bilder dabei waren. Kann dir leider nicht sagen wie du sie finden kannst, sorry.


----------



## Blutengel (7. September 2011)

Hier sind welche zum Download. Und hier.


----------



## EnergyCross (7. September 2011)

kleine frage, was meint ihr welchen player soll ich verwenden? 
ich find beide toll, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden 

der obere ist aus dem Gnometer Skin (Suites_Gnometer | Rainmeter.net)

der untere aus dem Enigma (Suites_Enigma | Rainmeter.net)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (7. September 2011)

Den Enigma Player Skin 

Morgen kommt wieder kleines Update


----------



## EnergyCross (7. September 2011)

morgen ist in 26 minuten  

oder erst wenns wieder hell ist?


----------



## Re4dt (7. September 2011)

Ich Schau noch ob ich Zeit finde an den pc zu gehen. Bin momentan noch @Smartphone.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (7. September 2011)

Hi!

Wie bekomme ich diese krasse Anzeige optik hin wie auf der ersten seite...2 te bild...
Also wegen HDD und co...

Habe zwar Rainmeter und co aber irgendwie wills nix werden wies sein soll..


----------



## Lan_Party (10. September 2011)

UPDATE! Link


----------



## realgoldie (10. September 2011)

Wie macht man das eigentlich das die Taskleiste komplett weg ist und nicht nur ausgeblendet?
Ich hab SUFU genutz aber nichts hilfreiches gefunden.


----------



## Lan_Party (10. September 2011)

realgoldie schrieb:
			
		

> Wie macht man das eigentlich das die Taskleiste komplett weg ist und nicht nur ausgeblendet?
> Ich hab SUFU genutz aber nichts hilfreiches gefunden.



Meinst du das sie gar nicht mehr eingeblendet wird? Also ich habe es so das wenn ich nach unten gehe die Taskleiste aufspringt.


----------



## realgoldie (10. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Meinst du das sie gar nicht mehr eingeblendet wird? Also ich habe es so das wenn ich nach unten gehe die Taskleiste aufspringt.


 
Ja genau. Wenn sie nur ausgeblendet ist ist dieser hässlich Rand da und stört wenn er aufplobbt


----------



## Lan_Party (10. September 2011)

realgoldie schrieb:


> Ja genau. Wenn sie nur ausgeblendet ist ist dieser hässlich Rand da und stört wenn er aufplobbt


 Hmm. Das wüsste ich auch gerne.  Aber bin mir nicht sicher ob das für mich Optimal wäre.

BTW: @ Re4dt Schau mal meine Sigi.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (10. September 2011)

Habt Ihr bzw wisst Ihr wo ich gute Taskleisten bekomme ?


----------



## KommandeurMumm (10. September 2011)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Muahahahaha, Hab ne 4 Core Anzeige gefunden  Aus dem "HUD.Vision v2.2" Packet  Hab auch gleich noch n paar andere Dinge davon auf den Desk gebastelt, da alle sehr fein/ dünn ausgeführt sind.



Wollt ich mir auch grade runterladen weils mir sehr gut gefällt, aber mein Antivir hat sofort Alarm geschlagen wegen Malware in der Datei.


----------



## Blutengel (10. September 2011)

Waa?? Also mein Kaspersky hat nüscht bemängelt! Soll ichs Dir mal hoch laden?

edit: Hast ne PN


----------



## Lan_Party (10. September 2011)

Hier mal mein Desktop.  Schlicht aber Funktionstüchtig.


----------



## scipioandrej (10. September 2011)

Ich habe meins auch neu barbeitet!


----------



## EnergyCross (10. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Desktop.  Schlicht aber Funktionstüchtig.



dein papierkorb ist voll 

und du hast 2 mal teamspeak in deiner RocketDock leiste - wieso?


----------



## Lan_Party (11. September 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> dein papierkorb ist voll
> 
> und du hast 2 mal teamspeak in deiner RocketDock leiste - wieso?



Joa. Der Papierkorb wird immer als voll bezeichnet. 

Ohhh. Das habe ich gar nicht gemerkt.


----------



## Fenoglio (11. September 2011)

Hallo,

danke für das tolle TUT ! 
Hab gestern und heute ein wenig rumgebastelt und es kam ein echt tolles Ergeniss raus!
Selbst Internet Links kann man im App-Laucher vom ABP Skin starten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Fenoglio


----------



## EnergyCross (11. September 2011)

schön geworden, Fenoglio 



Fenoglio schrieb:


> Selbst Internet Links kann man im App-Laucher vom ABP Skin starten.


 

ist ja wohl standart wenn man sich einen Extreme desktop macht


----------



## KommandeurMumm (11. September 2011)

Ich hab meinen Desktop jetzt mal komplett überarbeitet, gefällt mir jetzt deutlich besser als vorher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inzpekta (11. September 2011)

Na der sieht ja mal richtig gut aus.
Da weiß man fast gar nicht was Skin und was Wallpaper ist!

Gut hingekriegt!


----------



## Blutengel (11. September 2011)

Kommandeur, macht echt n schlanken Fuß


----------



## Lan_Party (11. September 2011)

KommandeurMumm schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Desktop jetzt mal komplett überarbeitet, gefällt mir jetzt deutlich besser als vorher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW! Sieht Richtig geil aus!


----------



## EnergyCross (11. September 2011)

KommandeurMumm schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Desktop jetzt mal komplett überarbeitet, gefällt mir jetzt deutlich besser als vorher


 

geile uhrzeit  gibtst du link?


----------



## KommandeurMumm (11. September 2011)

Vielen Dank 
Hat mich ein wenig Einarbeitungszeit gekostet um ihn so hinzubekommen (vor allem die weissen Systemanzeigen )

@EnergyCross:

Bitteschön:*** Rainmeter on deviantART[/URL]


----------



## inzpekta (11. September 2011)

Ich hab ne Gruppe aufgemacht!
Wer Bock hat kann beitreten!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/532-rainmeter-und-rocketdock-user.html

Nächste Woche hab ich ein paar Tage frei. Da versuch ich auch mal wieder was neues.
Der Kommandeur könnte mal ein paar Infos geben...

Edit: Ich sehe, er hat schon! 
THX


----------



## EnergyCross (11. September 2011)

KommandeurMumm schrieb:


> @EnergyCross:
> 
> Bitteschön:*** Rainmeter on deviantART[/URL]


 

merci 

weiß auch schon wie ich diese uhr in meinen zweit desktop einbringe


----------



## KommandeurMumm (11. September 2011)

Bitte gerne 

Dafür möcht ich dann aber ein Bild von deinem zweit-Desktop sehen


----------



## PC GAMER (11. September 2011)

DANKE HAT ALLES FUNKTIONIERT.


----------



## Blutengel (11. September 2011)

Ich will auch gucken, ich will auch gucken 

Inzpekta, ich hab mir erlaubt Deiner Gruppe beizutreten


----------



## EnergyCross (11. September 2011)

KommandeurMumm schrieb:


> Bitte gerne
> 
> Dafür möcht ich dann aber ein Bild von deinem zweit-Desktop sehen


 

wirst du  musst dich nur gedulden, hab gerade überhaupt kein bock was zu machen,setze mich erst morgen ran 




Blutengel schrieb:


> Ich will auch gucken, ich will auch gucken
> 
> Inzpekta, ich hab mir erlaubt Deiner Gruppe beizutreten


 

me2


----------



## KommandeurMumm (12. September 2011)

Weiß eigentlich zufällig jemand ob/wie man seinen Desktop mit den ganzen Rainmetermodifizierungen speichern kann?
Also praktisch ein eigenes Theme erstellen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. September 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, wird mit Rainmeter ein Addon namens Rainthemes installiert!
Da kann man das sichern!


----------



## Re4dt (12. September 2011)

Kleine ankündigung am Freitag kommt ein neues update  aber Achtung das Tool ist Speicherlastig


----------



## KommandeurMumm (12. September 2011)

@HansvonWurst:

Super, genial einfach, einfach genial.

Danke für die Info


----------



## inzpekta (12. September 2011)

KommandeurMumm schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich zufällig jemand ob/wie man seinen Desktop mit den ganzen Rainmetermodifizierungen speichern kann?
> Also praktisch ein eigenes Theme erstellen.



Guckst du Post 330:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/index.php?posts/3405250/


----------



## Lan_Party (12. September 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Kleine ankündigung am Freitag kommt ein neues update  aber Achtung das Tool ist Speicherlastig


 Egal!  Bei 8GB Ram sollte das kein Prob sein.


----------



## KommandeurMumm (12. September 2011)

Hab ein paar Kleinigkeiten auf meinem Desktop modifiziert und hinzugefügt, es fällt nicht sofort auf, aber das Ganze wirkt jetzt noch eine Spur stimmiger find ich 

Rainmeterbastelei macht echt süchtig...


----------



## Eifelaner (13. September 2011)

Danke für das Tutorial, macht Spaß damit rumzubasteln und es sieht einfach schick aus


----------



## Re4dt (13. September 2011)

Desto mehr Leute sagen, dass es ihnen gefällt usw desto mehr freu ich mich aufs neue Dank euch


----------



## r|sen_ (13. September 2011)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Etwa so?  Danke für den Tip Lan_Party! @ EnergyCross, hab die Taskleiste nun auf "automatisch ausblenden" gestellt, so ist auch Dir Augenmedizin gegeben
> 
> Jetzt bräucht ich nur noch 2 gleiche TFT`s
> 
> ...


 

Endgeil! Sehr geile Arbeit! Sowas hätte ich auch gern!!


----------



## Blutengel (13. September 2011)

r|sen_ schrieb:


> Endgeil! Sehr geile Arbeit! Sowas hätte ich auch gern!!


 

Dann nimm Dir n bisserl Zeit und fang an zu basteln 

Und hier mal noch n Update über den letzten Stand.


----------



## r|sen_ (13. September 2011)

Ja ich glaub ich versuch das heute abend mal...


----------



## debalz (13. September 2011)

cool wär sowas wie Rainmeter für das Handy!!



> Kleine ankündigung am Freitag kommt ein neues update  aber Achtung das Tool ist Speicherlastig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da bin ich mal gespannt!!


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Wow, man sieht echt super Sets hier. Wenn mein neuer PC betriebsbereit ist werde ich es sicher ausprobieren. Wer will schon einen gewöhnlichen Desktop? Gutes tut!


----------



## EnergyCross (13. September 2011)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Dann nimm Dir n bisserl Zeit und fang an zu basteln
> 
> Und hier mal noch n Update über den letzten Stand.


 

holst du dir irgendwann mal 2 gleiche monitore?

dann wärs perfekt


----------



## Blutengel (13. September 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> holst du dir irgendwann mal 2 gleiche monitore?
> 
> dann wärs perfekt


 
Gibste mir die Kohle dafür?


----------



## r|sen_ (13. September 2011)

Bastelst Du mir son Desktop..? ^^


----------



## inzpekta (13. September 2011)

r|sen_ schrieb:


> Bastelst Du mir son Desktop..? ^^



Im Prinzip kein Problem. Aber die Proggis musst du schon selber installieren, und auch die Skins selbst einlesen.
da kannste auch gleich alles selber machen.


----------



## doceddy (13. September 2011)

Vorhin ein wenig rumgespielt


----------



## Re4dt (13. September 2011)

Das ist mal genial  Hat was


----------



## inzpekta (13. September 2011)

Wenn jetzt noch die Leiste unten verschwindet ist's perfekt!


----------



## doceddy (13. September 2011)

Nene, irgendwie mag ich die Leiste 
Bei diesem Design störts mich nicht. Arbeite gerade an einem mit Japan-Fler, da wird die Leiste wahrscheinlich verschwinden 

@Re4dt: Danke für deine Mühe mit dem Tut!


----------



## r|sen_ (13. September 2011)

Hmm ich bekomms iwie nicht hin, sieht bei mir iwie nicht besonders geil aus... die dinger beim rainmeter sind zu durchsichtig, ich hab lt. dem ding nur 2 cores geschweige denn 8 threats, nur 2 platten usw. aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das einstelle.. grml..


----------



## inzpekta (13. September 2011)

Ich hab mal mein Netbook verschönert.
Noch nicht ganz perfekt, aber ausbaufähig. Die Farbe vom Player passt nicht ganz.


----------



## EnergyCross (14. September 2011)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Die Farbe vom Player passt nicht ganz.


 
im editor lässt sich nix machen, oder? 

gibst du mir mal den link?


aber ansonsten sieht das gut aus, die uhr gefällt mir


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. September 2011)

Hey Leute 

Ich habe mal eine Frage! Ich habe jetzt auch Rocket dock und bin eigentlich auch zufreiden damit, nur habe ich 1 Problem! 

Wie kann ich das machen das meine Ordner auch in das Dock minimiert werden  ? Das klappt nur bei Internetseiten aber nicht bei Ordnern!


Edit: Okay ich habe jetzt einfach ObjectDock genommen!

Edit 2: Hier mal mein Desktop den ich über die Nacht gemacht habe 

Edit 3: Ach ja! Ich sehe ihr habt noch immer die Taskleiste! Ich sehe das immer am untersten Rand da kann man das erkennen 
Ich hab ein schönes kleines Programm mit dem ihr die Taskleiste verschwinden lassen könnt und mit der WinLogo + Leer Taste könnt ihr sie wieder holen und weg machen 
So habe auch ich meine Leiste weg gemacht, und sie kommt auch nicht mehr wieder 

@ inzpekta

Kannst du mir vielleicht den Link für den Player geben den du da hast  ? Würde gut zu meinem Farbenverhältniss passen


----------



## inzpekta (14. September 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> im editor lässt sich nix machen, oder?
> 
> gibst du mir mal den link?
> 
> ...



Der Player ist kein Rainmeter Skin:
CD Art Display    Skin Alexis
Ob ich  mit dem so zufrieden bin, muß ich auch erst noch rausfinden.
Unterstützt aber den Media Player, Win Amp unt iTunes, und noch ein paar andere.

@streetjumoer: Der wird hervorragend da rein passen...


Und der Korb muß auch noch weg. Auf dem Netbook hab ich die Win7 Starter. Da ist nicht so viel mit anpassen...
Muß ich mich noch mal schlau lesen. Wenn ich heute Zeit hab, nehm ich mir den großen nochmal vor.


----------



## r|sen_ (14. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage! Ich habe jetzt auch Rocket dock und bin eigentlich auch zufreiden damit, nur habe ich 1 Problem!
> 
> ...


 
Das sieht auch sehr geil aus! Ich frage mich immer wo ihr die geilen Bilder herhabt...


----------



## inzpekta (14. September 2011)

r|sen_ schrieb:


> Das sieht auch sehr geil aus! Ich frage mich immer wo ihr die geilen Bilder herhabt...



Schau mal in Lan_Party's Blog, Link findest du in unserer Gruppe, oder hier auf der ersten Seite ganz unten.
Da ist bestimmt was dabei für dich.

Und um CPU und GPU Werte anzeigen zu lassen, gibt es nicht wirklich was zufriedenstellendes.
Wurde hier auch schon mehrfach angesprochen. Ich such das gleich mal raus und verlinke in unserer Gruppe. 
Da sind alle wichtigen Links auf einen Schlag.


----------



## r|sen_ (14. September 2011)

Ja cool...  Ich hab da wie gesagt auch n bissel rumprobiert, aber mit mäßigem Erfolg... Es werden nur 2 Cores angezeigt, der RAM auch nicht so "wirklich" schön, dann halt nur die C: Platte, nicht die anderen (und wenn doch, dann D: nur mit 0GB) hmpf.. 

Ich muss dazu sagen, ich kenne mich nicht wirklich mit Programmcode und den ganzen Editoren aus...  Von daher stelle ich mich bestimmt auch n bissel "dümmer" an..


----------



## inzpekta (14. September 2011)

Poste doch mal, dann schauen wir uns das an...
Links zu den verwendeten Skins nicht vergessen.

Um CPU und GPU Daten auszulesen braucht es meist noch Zusatzprogramme...


----------



## r|sen_ (14. September 2011)

Versuche ich heute abend mal, ob ich das so hinbekomme, zumindest die aktuelle ansich zu posten.. ^^


----------



## KommandeurMumm (14. September 2011)

Nicht jedes Skin von Rainmeter kann mehr als 2 Cores darstellen/auslesen.
Da müsstest du schon gezielt nach einem suchen das mehr unterstützt.
Ein paar Seiten vorher hat jemand eines gepostet


----------



## EnergyCross (14. September 2011)

KommandeurMumm schrieb:


> Nicht jedes Skin von Rainmeter kann mehr als 2 Cores darstellen/auslesen.
> Da müsstest du schon gezielt nach einem suchen das mehr unterstützt.
> Ein paar Seiten vorher hat jemand eines gepostet


 

habe ein skin, das automatisch bis zu 12 kerne unterstützt 

Suites_Gnometer | Rainmeter.net


----------



## r|sen_ (14. September 2011)

Das sieht sehr cool aus, das werd ich mir nachher mal angucken. Vorallem das Video erklärt n bissel was, ich sitz da oftmals wie der Ochs vorm Berg.. ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. September 2011)

So Leute hier habt ihr das kleine nette Programm 

Taskbar Hider.exe

Einfach starten, und gleichzeitig WinLogo Taste + Leer Taste drücken und so mit könnt ihr die Taskleiste ab bzw. an schalten 
Steht aber dann auch in dem Fenster was ihr machen müsst 

LG streetjumper16

Edit: @ inzpekta

Danke für den Player  Passt in mein Desktop wunderbar rein 
Und was sucht der Ordner da unten -.- Der verunschönert das Bild nur


----------



## Lan_Party (16. September 2011)

Montag werde ich mal "meinen" Pc in der Schule aufmotzen. Freu mich schön richtig drauf.  Wird bestimmt mega geil aussehen.


----------



## EnergyCross (16. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Montag werde ich mal "meinen" Pc in der Schule aufmotzen. Freu mich schön richtig drauf.  Wird bestimmt mega geil aussehen.


 

du sollst lernen!!! 


sorry 4 offtopic


----------



## Lan_Party (16. September 2011)

Tue ich schon. xD Heute mit C# gearbeitet.  Mega geil! 
EDIT: Siehe unten 
BTW: Update! Neue Bilder im Blog!


----------



## NuTSkuL (18. September 2011)

moin,
ich hatte ja bereits n extra topic aufgeacht, bis mir gesagt wurde, dass es für sowas des ST gibt.
also nochmal hier:

bin grad n bisschen beim rumschrauben an meinem rainmeter skin.
mein spezielles proble liegt moentan dabei, dass der side show skin die  bilder nicht "normal" lässt und zentriert, sondern die bilder gestreckt  werden.

den inhalt der ini stell ich mal it rein, damit vlt jemand sagen kann,  welcher wert verändert werden uss. rumprobieren hat bisher noch nicht  den gewünschten erfolgt gebracht.
vlt sollte ich noch sagen, dass der skin nicht von mir ist und der name Redux ist


Spoiler



[Rainmeter]
Author=Varelse
Update=1000
DynamicWindowSize=1
;Metadata added by RainBrowser
;Rainmeter.net

[Metadata]
Name=Slideshow
Config=Redux | Slideshow
Description=Shows a different picture every 10 seconds
Instructions=Edit the image path in DefaultVariables.txt
Version=1.0
Tags= Redux | Slide Show
License=Creative Commons Attribution-Non-Commercial-Share Alike 3.0
Preview=#SKINSPATH#Redux\Resources\Previews\SlideShow-Preview.jpg

;End of added Metadata

[Variables]
@include=#SKINSPATH#Redux\DefaultVariables.txt

Delay=10
Height=150
Aspect=1.6
;==============================
;          Measures
;==============================

[MeasurePics]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\QuotePlugin.dll
PathName=#ImagePath#
FileFilter=*.jpg;*.gif;*.png
Subfolders=1
UpdateDivider=#Delay#
;==============================
;           Meters
;==============================

[Pics]
MeasureName=MeasurePics
Meter=IMAGE
X=0
Y=0
W=(#Height#*#Aspect#)
H=#Height#
Hidden=0
DynamicVariables=1

[Frame]
Meter=Image
ImageName=#IMAGE#frame.png
X=0
Y=0
W=(#Height#*#Aspect#)
H=#Height#
DynamicVariables=1


[Toggle]
Meter=Image
SolidColor=0,0,0,1
X=0
Y=(#Height#-#Height#/15)
H=(#Height#/15)
W=(#Height#*#Aspect#)
LeftMouseDownAction=!Execute [!RainmeterSetVariable Height 250][!RainmeterRedraw]
RightMouseDownAction=!Execute [!RainmeterSetVariable Height 150][!RainmeterRedraw]
DynamicVariables=1
[New]
Meter=IMAGE
X=15
Y=5
ImageName=#IMAGE#new.png
Hidden=1
DynamicVariables=1
[NewActive]
Meter=IMAGE
X=r
Y=r
ImageName=#IMAGE#new.png
Hidden=1
DynamicVariables=1

[NewShow]
Meter=IMAGE
X=5
Y=5
W=40
H=19
SolidColor=0, 0, 0, 0
MouseOverAction=!Execute [!RainmeterShowMeter New][!RainmeterRedraw]
LeftMouseDownAction=!Execute [!RainmeterShowMeter NewActive][!RainmeterRedraw]
LeftMouseupAction=!Execute [!RainmeterHideMeter NewActive][!RainmeterRedraw][!RainmeterRefresh]
MouseLeaveAction=!execute [!RainmeterHideMeter New][!RainmeterHideMeter NewActive][!RainmeterRedraw]
DynamicVariables=1
[PausePlay]
Meter=IMAGE
X=(#Height#*#Aspect#-50)
Y=5
W=40
H=19
SolidColor=0, 0, 0, 1
MouseOverAction=!Execute [!RainmeterShowMeter Play][!RainmeterRedraw]
LeftMouseDownAction=!RainmeterToggleMeasure MeasurePics
MouseLeaveAction=!Execute [!RainmeterHideMeter Play][!RainmeterRedraw]
DynamicVariables=1
[Play]
Meter=STRING
X=r
Y=r
FontColor=255,255,255,255
StringEffect=Shadow
FontEffectColor=0,0,0,255
StringStyle=BOLD
FontSize=12
StringAlign=LEFT
FontFace=Webdings
AntiAlias=1
Text=";4"
Hidden=1
DynamicVariables=1


----------



## Fenoglio (18. September 2011)

Hallo,

haben meinen alten Desktop überarbeitet. Das ist nun eine Mischung aus ABP und Enigma mit dem Corne Kalender.
Über eure Meinung bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge würde ich mich freuen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Fenoglio


----------



## Lan_Party (18. September 2011)

Fenoglio schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> haben meinen alten Desktop überarbeitet. Das ist nun eine Mischung aus ABP und Enigma mit dem Corne Kalender.
> Über eure Meinung bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge würde ich mich freuen.
> ...


WOW!  Sieht echt Klasse aus! Ich wüsste nicht was man da noch verbessern kann!


----------



## Re4dt (18. September 2011)

/-sign der ist einfach nur EPIC!!!!


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (18. September 2011)

Stimme da meinen beiden Vorrednern zu, einfach nur klasse gemacht.


----------



## EnergyCross (18. September 2011)

dein RocketDock ist der wahnsinn *.* 

ich würde aber links andere status skins nehmen, ich persönlich mag die rechteckigen dinger nicht so


----------



## Fenoglio (18. September 2011)

Hi,

danke  für die Komplimente  
Die Links und Status anzeigen gefallen mit auch noch nicht so wirklich. Mal schauen ob ich da was finde.

Weiss einer wie ich ganz die Taskleiste in Vista verschwinden lasse? Im Moment ist sie auf automatisch ausblenden.

Gruß
Fenoglio


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. September 2011)

nabend,
ich bräuchte mal eure meinung/hilfe.
bin nämlich grad auf der suche nach nem kalender rainmeter skin. dieser sollte möglichst groß sein, aero nach möglichkeit sein und die möglichekit haben möglichst einfach n note für einzelne tage hinzuzufügen.
hab grad schonmal n bisschen devart durchsucht, aber hab nicht das richtige gefunden
um das ganze genauer zu machen...er sollte zu dem desktop passen:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChaoZ (19. September 2011)

Sieht fantastisch aus, Fenoglio.


----------



## EnergyCross (19. September 2011)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> nabend,
> ich bräuchte mal eure meinung/hilfe.
> bin nämlich grad auf der suche nach nem kalender rainmeter skin. dieser sollte möglichst groß sein, aero nach möglichkeit sein und die möglichekit haben möglichst einfach n note für einzelne tage hinzuzufügen.
> hab grad schonmal n bisschen devart durchsucht, aber hab nicht das richtige gefunden
> ...


 

ich würde den so lassen, das sieht gut aus


----------



## Intelfan (19. September 2011)

Hi,

bin heute auch durch das TuT ans Modden gekommen  Kann echt süchtig machen das ganze  Hab heute was in nem anderen Forum gefunden und wollte gerne wissen,
ob jemand weiß wie man das mit den Leuchtkugeln als Symbol hinbekommt.. Wäre schnön wenn mir jmd helfen könnte 

http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/7108/wowyz.jpg


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. September 2011)

werd ich warscheinlich auch machen.
der große kalender sollte sone art organizer werden. aber das werd ich anders lösen.
bin jetzt nurnoch auf der suche nach nem anderen notes und rss skin. die find ich zu eintönig



Intelfan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin heute auch durch das TuT ans  Modden gekommen  Kann echt süchtig machen das ganze  Hab heute was  in nem anderen Forum gefunden und wollte gerne wissen,
> ob jemand weiß wie man das mit den Leuchtkugeln als Symbol hinbekommt.. Wäre schnön wenn mir jmd helfen könnte


das is n rainmeter skin, welchen ich erst neulich bei devart entdeckt hatte. hatte aber leider nicht weiter danach geschaut. aber geben tuts das schon


----------



## EnergyCross (19. September 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Kleine ankündigung am Freitag kommt ein neues update  aber Achtung das Tool ist Speicherlastig


 

hab ich das update verpasst oder hast du es verpennt?


----------



## Lan_Party (19. September 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> hab ich das update verpasst oder hast du es verpennt?


 Dachte ich mir auch iwi. Habe nichts neues gefunden. 

BTW: Painkiller futsch? Habe seine Bilder oben aber er hat keine Komments gegegben.


----------



## Blutengel (19. September 2011)

Moooaaah,...... wenn ich die Desks der letzten Tage sehe, dann bekomme ich schon wieder Hunger meinen zu überarbeiten  Jessas Leutz, ihr könnt mir doch net ständig solche Desks unter die Nase reiben, ich komm ja zu nix mehr


----------



## Re4dt (19. September 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich das update verpasst oder hast du es verpennt?



Nein du hast nichts verpasst. Nur bin ich momentan immer total ausgebucht. 10Klasse+ Weiber + Prüfungen lernen da bleibt einem nicht viel Zeit  
Aber ich werde versuchen das Update diese Woche noch zu schreiben.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. September 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Nein du hast nichts verpasst. Nur bin ich momentan immer total ausgebucht. 10Klasse+ Weiber + Prüfungen lernen da bleibt einem nicht viel Zeit
> Aber ich werde versuchen das Update diese Woche noch zu schreiben.


 Das kann ja ewig dauern.  Ich hoffe ich habe erstmal Ruhe von den Weibern. xD Schlimm die Weibliche Lebensform was.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich habe erstmal Ruhe von den Weibern. xD


 
Du bist vom anderen Ufer?


----------



## Lan_Party (20. September 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist vom anderen Ufer?



Nein.  Aber ich glaube du hast auch keine Lust gestalkt zu werden.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (21. September 2011)

Intelfan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin heute auch durch das TuT ans Modden gekommen  Kann echt süchtig machen das ganze  Hab heute was in nem anderen Forum gefunden und wollte gerne wissen,
> ob jemand weiß wie man das mit den Leuchtkugeln als Symbol hinbekommt.. Wäre schnön wenn mir jmd helfen könnte
> ...



Hey Intelfan, kannst du mir vl. verraten wie deine Icons oben heisen und deine Uhr. Die find ich echt mal hammer.


----------



## Intelfan (21. September 2011)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Hey Intelfan, kannst du mir vl. verraten wie deine Icons oben heisen und deine Uhr. Die find ich echt mal hammer.



Sry.. ist net mein Desktop  Habe es gepostet weil ich genau das auch wissen will.. Aber scheint hier leider keiner zu kennen


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. September 2011)

Fenoglio schrieb:


> Weiss einer wie ich ganz die Taskleiste in Vista verschwinden lasse? Im Moment ist sie auf automatisch ausblenden.
> 
> Gruß
> Fenoglio




Schau mal ein par Posts vorher 


LG streetjumper16


----------



## TheBeRecords (23. September 2011)

so das is meiner nach ein bischen cinema 4d gimp rainmeter und rocketdock zeit (c.a 2 stunden)


----------



## King_Sony (24. September 2011)

Hey,
wie heißt denn das Skin, das du beim Contest verwendet hast? Also das mit der Atomexplosion?

Sony


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (24. September 2011)

TheBeRecords schrieb:


> so das is meiner nach ein bischen cinema 4d gimp rainmeter und rocketdock zeit (c.a 2 stunden)



Ich find der ist gelungen, vor allem der Tiefeneffekt von den Kugeln kommt sau geil rüber . 

Was mich vl. doch noch ein klein wenig stört ist die Windows Leiste unten, muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## EnergyCross (25. September 2011)

sooo, mir ist übertrieben langweilig, der alkohol ist auch leer... also dacht ich mir ich mach mal einen neuen desktop 

weiß einer ein paar gute RocketDock Icons in einem kräftigen grün? so in etwa wie der smiley 
was mir natürlich lieber wäre, die aktuellen icons ändern. Lucid Icons V2 White Set 300+ Icons - RocketDock.com 
aber ich glaube nicht dass das ordendlich geht? naja für einen designer wohl schon, aber ich mache gaaaanz selten mal was mit photoscape 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS: großes dankeschön an Lan_Party  für seinen Hammer Blog. Dort habe ich diesen Genialen Smiley gefunden


----------



## Lan_Party (25. September 2011)

Sieht gut aus aber dieses Mousometer sollte doch etwas heller werden. 

BTW: Man tut was man kann.  Danke für dein Lob.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (25. September 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> sooo, mir ist übertrieben langweilig, der alkohol ist auch leer... also dacht ich mir ich mach mal einen neuen desktop
> 
> weiß einer ein paar gute RocketDock Icons in einem kräftigen grün? so in etwa wie der smiley
> was mir natürlich lieber wäre, die aktuellen icons ändern. Lucid Icons V2 White Set 300+ Icons - RocketDock.com
> ...



Wie hast du es so hin bekommen das die Symbole Links und Rechts sind und dann noch so groß, mit Rocketdock geht das ja nicht.


----------



## Re4dt (25. September 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> wie heißt denn das Skin, das du beim Contest verwendet hast? Also das mit der Atomexplosion?
> 
> Sony



Skin? Puh gute Frage werd es mal zusammen suchen


----------



## EnergyCross (25. September 2011)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Wie hast du es so hin bekommen das die Symbole Links und Rechts sind und dann noch so groß, mit Rocketdock geht das ja nicht.


 

einfach mein rocketdock in die mitte gesetzt, haufen Trennsymbole in die mitte gehaun und am ende ausgerichtet 
die größe kann man einstellen in den Dock-Einstellungen -> Symbole -> Ausgangsgröße (nicht gezoomt) der Schiebregler. Habs auf 100px gestellt bei mir


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (25. September 2011)

Danke dir für die Info


----------



## King_Sony (25. September 2011)

Eigentlich würde das Hintergrundbild auch schon reichen


----------



## EnergyCross (25. September 2011)

das grinsen ist geil, 'ne?  

mir fehlt noch ein passender player (WMP) und CPU, RAM anzeige...


momentan hab ich das noch (vorrübergehend) so gelöst, gefällt mir aber noch gar nicht. ich find einfach nix gutes


----------



## Re4dt (25. September 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich würde das Hintergrundbild auch schon reichen



Das wollen mit dir nun rund 16 Leute haben  ich finds einfach nicht. Ich such heute nochmal


----------



## King_Sony (25. September 2011)

Du hast es doch am Pc gespeichert,oder?


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. September 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Du hast es doch am Pc gespeichert,oder?




Das kann dann aber schnell mal zur Suche im Heuhaufen werden


----------



## King_Sony (25. September 2011)

Ist das nicht mehr dein aktueller Desktop?

Und wenn du nach Atompilz suchst?


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. September 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Ist das nicht mehr dein aktueller Desktop?
> 
> Und wenn du nach Atompilz suchst?




Wenn meinst du jetzt ?


----------



## Re4dt (25. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann dann aber schnell mal zur Suche im Heuhaufen werden


/sign 


			
				King_Sony schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nicht mehr dein aktueller Desktop


Leider, hab momentan einen anderen


----------



## King_Sony (25. September 2011)

Ups, hab euch tatsächlich verwechselt^^.

Also es wäre nett, wenn du bei Gelegenheit Mal schaust


----------



## KommandeurMumm (25. September 2011)

Ich hab mal ne Frage an Lan_Party:

Du bist doch derjenige der ganz gut Wallpapers organisieren kann hab ich gelesen.
Ich such für meinen Lap-Top etwas ganz spezielles und kanns irgendwie nicht finden im Netz.
Und zwar hätte ich gerne ein Wallpaper (1366x768) im Steampunk Look mit einem netten (Steampunk)Mädel drauf. 
Freund Google hilft mir nicht weiter und die Wallpaperseiten die ich bisher durchforstet hab hatten sowas auch nicht, gleubst du du könntest sowas beschaffen?
Ich würd nämlich gerne mit Rainmeter einen schönen Steampunk Desktop machen, die passenden Skins dafür sind nicht so schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Lan_Party (25. September 2011)

KommandeurMumm schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage an Lan_Party:
> 
> Du bist doch derjenige der ganz gut Wallpapers organisieren kann hab ich gelesen.
> Ich such für meinen Lap-Top etwas ganz spezielles und kanns irgendwie nicht finden im Netz.
> ...


Ich konnte mir darunter jetzt nicht unbedingt viel Vorstellen deshalb zeige ich dir mal 4 Bsp.. Vllt. könntest du mir mal Bsp. zeigen wie du es haben möchtest dann kann ich schauen was sich machen lässt. Hier mal meine Bsp. ich denke das diese dir schon gefallen würden.


----------



## KommandeurMumm (25. September 2011)

Wow du bist schnell oO'

Stimmt natürlich, Beispiele helfen immer weiter *gg*, hätt ich eigentlich auch selbst dran denken können...
Also hier mal was ich mir in etwa vorstellen würde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (25. September 2011)

KommandeurMumm schrieb:


> Wow du bist schnell oO'
> 
> Stimmt natürlich, Beispiele helfen immer weiter *gg*, hätt ich eigentlich auch selbst dran denken können...
> Also hier mal was ich mir in etwa vorstellen würde:
> ...


 

die katze in bild 3 ist geil 

damit mein post nicht zum OT wird gibts im anhang meinen aktuellen desktop. fehlt nur noch ein schicker media player und die RocketDock Icons muss ich entweder neue suchen oder die aktuellen farblich anpassen.

jemand ideen? gerne mit link


----------



## Lan_Party (25. September 2011)

KommandeurMumm schrieb:
			
		

> Wow du bist schnell oO'
> 
> Stimmt natürlich, Beispiele helfen immer weiter *gg*, hätt ich eigentlich auch selbst dran denken können...
> Also hier mal was ich mir in etwa vorstellen würde:
> ...


Schnell? Ich nenne das Standart.  Ich meine für mich ist das wie ein Job. 
Die Bilder sind ja schon in der gewünschten Größe.  Also wäre z.B. Bild 3 von mir schon eher was. Hmm wird richtig schwer werden aber mal schauen was ich so schaffe. 

@ EnergY Ich hätte noch welche die wie ich finde gut aussehen. Sind zwar weiß aber Farblich angepasst sollten die schon ordentlich aussehen.  Suche die morgen ml raus. Bin gerade mit dem Handy On.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich konnte mir darunter jetzt nicht unbedingt viel Vorstellen deshalb zeige ich dir mal 4 Bsp.. Vllt. könntest du mir mal Bsp. zeigen wie du es haben möchtest dann kann ich schauen was sich machen lässt. Hier mal meine Bsp. ich denke das diese dir schon gefallen würden.




Könntest du das rechte Bild in FullHD hoch laden ?


----------



## Lan_Party (25. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest du das rechte Bild in FullHD hoch laden ?



Das ganz rechts? Hmm gucken.  Da muss ich suchen wenn ich es finde kann ich es machen.


----------



## EnergyCross (25. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ EnergY Ich hätte noch welche die wie ich finde gut aussehen. Sind zwar weiß aber Farblich angepasst sollten die schon ordentlich aussehen.  Suche die morgen ml raus. Bin gerade mit dem Handy On.


 

wär cool


----------



## KommandeurMumm (25. September 2011)

@Lan_Party:
Du hast meinen Dank 

@EnergyCross:
Die Katze ist super 
Aber hast du auch den Butler bemerkt?


----------



## Lan_Party (25. September 2011)

KommandeurMumm schrieb:
			
		

> @Lan_Party:
> Du hast meinen Dank



Und du meinen Segen. XD 
Kann ein bisschen dauern bis ich etwas gutes finde dazu muss ich aber sagen das ich dir nicht 100% versprechen kann das ich solche Sachen "genau" finde. Ich werde dir erstmal per PN o.ä. die Bilder zeigen und dann in meinem Bog hochladen.


----------



## EnergyCross (25. September 2011)

KommandeurMumm schrieb:


> @EnergyCross:
> Die Katze ist super
> Aber hast du auch den Butler bemerkt?


 

bei dem anblick würd ich mich auch erstmal hinten verstecken und genießen 
*hust* man sollte Roboter sein *hust*


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das ganz rechts? Hmm gucken.  Da muss ich suchen wenn ich es finde kann ich es machen.



Währe sehr nice


----------



## Lan_Party (25. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Währe sehr nice



Ja dann werde ich morgen mal sehen was sich machen lässt. 

@ EnergY Wie recht du doch hast.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ja dann werde ich morgen mal sehen was sich machen lässt.
> 
> @ EnergY Wie recht du doch hast.



I-welche Gedanken ?


----------



## Lan_Party (26. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> I-welche Gedanken ?


 Die Vorstellungkraft eines Menschen ist groß.


----------



## KommandeurMumm (26. September 2011)

Die Bilder müssen nicht zwangsläufig 1366x768 groß sein, wenn sie zB 1920x1080 sind ist das kein Problem, dann skalier ichs halt.
Hauptsache das Seitenverhältnis stimmt


----------



## Lan_Party (26. September 2011)

Ach wenn das soo ist dann haue ich dir mal ein paar richtig geile teile rein.  In Full HD bekomme ich eig. alles.


----------



## KommandeurMumm (26. September 2011)

Ich will dir die Arbeit ja nicht zu schwer machen


----------



## Re4dt (26. September 2011)

Hey Leute kleine Frage an euch,
Was meint ihr? Ich plane momentan einen screencast  tutorial zu machen, wie man mit Photoshop seinem eigenen Individuellen Wallpaper erstellt. Hättet ihr Interesse daran ?


----------



## Cleriker (26. September 2011)

Jau, ich schon. Sogar sehr! Sowas gibts hier auch noch nicht, soweit ich weiss...


----------



## KommandeurMumm (26. September 2011)

Ja das wär schon recht interessant


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Die Vorstellungkraft eines Menschen ist groß.




Ja das ist sie


----------



## EnergyCross (26. September 2011)

wär cool 


B2W: ich warte immernoch auf dein letzes update


----------



## Re4dt (26. September 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> wär cool
> 
> B2W: ich warte immernoch auf dein letzes update



Das kommt bald  
Maximal noch 3-4 Tage  

Danke für euer Interesse


----------



## EnergyCross (26. September 2011)

gibst du einen tipp um was es geht? 

ich weiß nur dass es speicherlastig wird 

hoffe meine 8 gb reichen


----------



## Re4dt (26. September 2011)

Das Tool 'Belebt' euren Desktop.  im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## Lan_Party (26. September 2011)

Lade gerade Bilder für Hoch.  Ich habe nicht ganz das gefunden was du dir vorgestellt hast aber ich denke Du kannst schon was damit "anstellen". 

BTW: Bei meinem nächsten Update ist vllt. wieder was für EnergY dabei.  Als ich das Bild gesehen habe musste ich an deinen Desktop denken und ich glaube ich habe echt was feines für dich gefunden. *

EDIT: Bilder sind oben!
*


----------



## EnergyCross (26. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> BTW: Bei meinem nächsten Update ist vllt. wieder was für EnergY dabei.  Als ich das Bild gesehen habe musste ich an deinen Desktop denken und ich glaube ich habe echt was feines für dich gefunden. *
> *


*


an meinen alten weißen Tiger oder die Grüne Grinsebacke? *


----------



## Re4dt (26. September 2011)

Lan_Party kannst mir nen gefallen machen ?  ich bin auf der Suche nach Wallpaper die grundsätzlich etwas mit dem Thema Atom zu tun haben  hättest du Lust auch für "mich" ein update im Blog zu machen ?


----------



## Lan_Party (26. September 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Lan_Party kannst mir nen gefallen machen ?  ich bin auf der Suche nach Wallpaper die grundsätzlich etwas mit dem Thema Atom zu tun haben  hättest du Lust auch für "mich" ein update im Blog zu machen ?


 Kein Ding.  Nur wie meinst du das Atom? Z.B. gegen Atomkraft oder einfach nur Atome im Allgemeinen? Genauer bitte. 

@ EnergY an die Grinsebacke.


----------



## Re4dt (26. September 2011)

Atompilze, Zeichen für Atomare Stoffe usw  Atom Wallpaper mit bisschen militärischen Akzenten


----------



## Lan_Party (26. September 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Atompilze, Zeichen für Atomare Stoffe usw  Atom Wallpaper mit bisschen militärischen Akzenten


 KK. Dann weis ich bescheid.  Mal sehen was ich so finde.


----------



## Re4dt (26. September 2011)

Dank dir Schonmal im Vorrauss


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. September 2011)

Danke für die Bilder 

So ein AMD-Animegirl währe doch mal was  


Lässt sich da was machen ?


----------



## Lan_Party (26. September 2011)

Ohh man. xD Morgen schreibe ich eine Arbeit (vllt.) und jetzt suche jetzt nach Atombildern.  Schwieriger als ich dachte...

@ Street mal schauen. xD Wenn ich was finde wirds hochgeladen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ohh man. xD Morgen schreibe ich eine Arbeit (vllt.) und jetzt suche jetzt nach Atombildern.  Schwieriger als ich dachte...
> 
> @ Street mal schauen. xD Wenn ich was finde wirds hochgeladen.




 Dann würde ich aber mal lernen 

Okay währe nett von dir


----------



## Lan_Party (26. September 2011)

Egal.  Wir haben alle die Lösungen für die Arbeit. 

Finde gerade keins aber ich kann dir sagen das ich andere sehr (!!) gut aussehende AMD Bilder gefunden habe.  Boar. 15 Bilder zum Atom zu finden ist sau schwer!


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Egal.  Wir haben alle die Lösungen für die Arbeit.
> 
> Finde gerade keins aber ich kann dir sagen das ich andere sehr (!!) gut aussehende AMD Bilder gefunden habe.  Boar. 15 Bilder zum Atom zu finden ist sau schwer!




Hört sich ja sehr gut an


----------



## Lan_Party (26. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hört sich ja sehr gut an


 Dazu kommt das die sehr gut aussehen!  Ich werde deine und Re4dt´s Bilder mal in einen eintrag packen sonst schaffe ich das mit den Atombildern nicht.  Ich hoffe das macht euch beiden nichts aus. Ich denke morgen oder übermorgen ist dann alles fertig. 2 Updates eure Wünsche + verschiedene Sachen.


----------



## Re4dt (26. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Egal.  Wir haben alle die Lösungen für die Arbeit.
> 
> Boar. 15 Bilder zum Atom zu finden ist sau schwer!


Ihr habt die Lösungen schon ? WTH  ??

Genau aus dem Grunde hab ich dich gefragt ob du suchst. Hab selber aufgegeben  
Ich will die Wallpaper nur weil es zu meinem späteren Wunschberuf passt. Ja ich will Kernphysiker werden  kein joke


----------



## EnergyCross (26. September 2011)

Lan_Party?

ich will dich jetzt nicht noch zusätzlich stressen, aber hast du schon nach den drünen RocketDock Icons geschaut?


----------



## Lan_Party (26. September 2011)

Ach. Die Icons die habe ich völlig vergessen. >.< Sry. Erinnere nochmal morgen Mittag dann sage ich dir bescheid. 

@Re4dt Kennst du das Buch "Die Physiker"? 
BTW: Habe schon welche gefunden zwar keine 10 st. aber sie sind zu gebrauchen eines davon gefällt mir sogar.


----------



## Cleriker (26. September 2011)

Hallo Lan_Party,
hab diesen Thread und grade eben auch deinen (fast)kompletten Blog gelesen. Klasse
Jetzt also von mir die Frage, die du warscheinlich schon erraten kannst:
Kannst du mir auch ein paar coole Wallpaper machen?
Als Thema hätte ich gern Gothic 3 und/oder Pin-ups.


----------



## EnergyCross (26. September 2011)

morgen mittag geht bei mir nicht, es sei denn du kannst meinen chef davon überzeugen dass er mir einen laptop mit auf die baustelle gibt  
ich meld mich gegen abend.

und in diesem sinne:  gute nacht


----------



## Cleriker (27. September 2011)

Kein Ding, ich bin ja schon froh wenn du dich überhaupt damit beschäftigst...


----------



## Lan_Party (27. September 2011)

Ohhh man. Noch mehr Arbeit.  Heute mittag mache ich mir Notizen von den Sachen die ich suchen soll.  Dann sollte das schneller und übersichtlicher gehen.  Pin-Ups und Gothic 3 wird ein Kinderspiel werden.


----------



## KommandeurMumm (27. September 2011)

Danke Lan_Party 

Ich werd mal sehen was ich damit tun kann 
Kann aber ein wenig dauern bis ich ein Ergebnis hab...


----------



## EnergyCross (27. September 2011)

Lan_Party


----------



## Lan_Party (27. September 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Lan_Party


 Jaaa...also ich weis nicht wie die heißen die Docklets aber wenn du möchtest kann ich dir die Sachen in einen .rar päckchen schicken. 
Soo ich suche erstmal weitere Bilder.


----------



## EnergyCross (27. September 2011)

könntest mir auch nur einfach kurz ein bild per PN schicken, dann seh ichs ja und wenns mir gefällt entweder link oder .rar - wie du willst


----------



## Re4dt (27. September 2011)

Ich warte ja immernoch voll gespannt auf die Atombilder


----------



## EnergyCross (27. September 2011)

der arme... voll unter stress bei uns 3 gläubigern 

gönnt ihm doch mal eine pause! oder...?? nee!


----------



## Lan_Party (27. September 2011)

xD Pause!? Was ist das den?  
Also ich habe die Steampunk und Atombilder in einem Ordner so das ich sie in einem Beitrag einfüge.
Pinup & Gothic 3 Bilder auch in einem Ordner.
AMD Bilder selbes Spiel. 
Habe ich iwas vergessen? Wenn nicht lade ich die entweder heute noch hoch oder morgen mittag. 
BTW: Ich mache mal ein Screenshot von den Docklets.
BTW2: Wäre nett wenn ihr meinen Blog mal bewerten würdet.  Also oben rechts kann man den Blog ja mit Sternen bewerten. Wäre echt nett und Kritik hätte ich auch gerne z.B. Verbesserungsvorschläge.


----------



## Invidia (28. September 2011)

Hey Lan_Party, hast du auch Wallpapers in peto welche Rot und Schwarz sind? Kann alles mögliche sein, egal ob Autos, Science Fiction...nur kein AMD


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Invidia schrieb:


> Hey Lan_Party, hast du auch Wallpapers in peto welche Rot und Schwarz sind? Kann alles mögliche sein, egal ob Autos, Science Fiction...nur kein AMD




Wiso den kein AMD ?  ISt doch sehr schön

@ Lan_Party

Freu mich schon auf deine AMD Bilder


----------



## Invidia (28. September 2011)

Weil ich kein AMD im PC habe


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Invidia schrieb:


> Weil ich kein AMD im PC habe




Muss man ja nicht gleich nen AMD drinne haben oder  Habe ja auch keinen drinne


----------



## Lan_Party (28. September 2011)

Klar. Kann paar schöne raussuchen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Klar. Kann paar schöne raussuchen.




Aber auch meine AMD Bildchen


----------



## Lan_Party (28. September 2011)

Klar doch.  Muss nurnoch die Rot-schwarzen raussuchen dann gibt es ein Riesen (!) Update!


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Klar doch.  Muss nurnoch die Rot-schwarzen raussuchen dann gibt es ein Riesen (!) Update!




Cool freu mich schon 
Währe eine Herausforderung auch was für dich wenn du mal nach Bildern suchen sollst mit einer Auflösung von 5760x1080 ? 

Nee musst du natürlich nicht^^


----------



## Lan_Party (28. September 2011)

Soo. Bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen. Also da ich noch mehr Bilder raussuchen muss verschiebt sich das Update auf morgen. Hoffe das geht in Ordnung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Soo. Bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen. Also da ich noch mehr Bilder raussuchen muss verschiebt sich das Update auf morgen. Hoffe das geht in Ordnung.




Natürlich nicht! Ich will meine Bilder jetzt haben nicht erst morgen 

Edit: Nee Scherz Natürlich geht das klar


----------



## Lan_Party (28. September 2011)

Fein.  Ich denke schon das jeder mit seinen Bildern zufrieden sein kann.


----------



## Re4dt (28. September 2011)

Ich denke du wirst unsere Wünsche nicht entäuschen. Meins muss ja wohl am schwierigsten gewesen sein oder?


----------



## Lan_Party (28. September 2011)

Ohh ja.  Habe zwar eher schnell was gefunden aber davon eher wenig deshalb lade ich deins mit dem von öhmm...mit den Steampunk bildernhoch. 

BTW: Wegen den Lösungen die ich habe...also unser Lehrer benutz seit 3 Jahren die gleiche Arbeit also haben und die vorherigen einfach mal die Lösungen gegeben.  Und kennst du das Buch "Die Physiker"?


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Fein.  Ich denke schon das jeder mit seinen Bildern zufrieden sein kann.




Ich denke ich kann mich auf unseren Bilder-King verlassen 
Ist da den was geileres als mein Avatar Bild dabei )


----------



## Lan_Party (28. September 2011)

Hmm habe dir Bilder gerade nicht im Kopf aber ich denke schon.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Hmm habe dir Bilder gerade nicht im Kopf aber ich denke schon.




Da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Invidia (29. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Und kennst du das Buch "Die Physiker"?


 

Lass mich raten...du musst ne Charakterisierung in Deutsch schreiben?


----------



## Lan_Party (29. September 2011)

Invidia schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mich raten...du musst ne Charakterisierung in Deutsch schreiben?



Nein. XD 
Wir lesen das Buch und reden biss drüber.  An sich ist das Buch interessant aber nicht jedermann seiner Sache.


----------



## Regza (1. Oktober 2011)

auf deviantart gibt es nur 3 , und ich finde keines von denen gut


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Oktober 2011)

gibt es nur 3 was?


----------



## Regza (1. Oktober 2011)

Rainmeter Skins .....


----------



## Re4dt (1. Oktober 2011)

Nur 3 Skins das kann nicht sein. Klick Au den Link im startpost. 
Oberhalb sind Reiter wähle dort all Time statt  today/this Week.


----------



## King_Sony (1. Oktober 2011)

Bild Bild Bild


----------



## Re4dt (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab's gesucht aber leider nicht gefunden  Lan_Party hat in seinem Blog ein ähnliches


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Oktober 2011)

update update update


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab's gesucht aber leider nicht gefunden  Lan_Party hat in seinem Blog ein ähnliches



Öhmmm. Über was redet Ihr wenn ich fragen darf.


----------



## Re4dt (1. Oktober 2011)

Mein altes Desktopbild mit dem atompilz. Nur leider find ich's nicht. 
Energy update kommt dieses Wochende noch diesmal verspreche ich es


----------



## Mr. Q (1. Oktober 2011)

du meinst das hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...q6600-beim-ubertakten-atomicplume-370901.jpeg oder ?

In welcher variante willst du es denn?


----------



## King_Sony (1. Oktober 2011)

Ok,
danke dir für nachschauen 

@Lan_Party: Könntest du dich vll. Mal ein bisschen "Recherche" betreiben ob du das Bild findest


----------



## King_Sony (1. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
ne das mit dem Wassertropfen auf der Rechten Seite, der aussieht wie eine Atomexplosion. Das Bild mit dem er am contest Teilgenommen hat


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Oktober 2011)

Achso.  Öhm welches Bild ist das genau? Dann könnte ich mal schauen was sich machen lässt.


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Energy update kommt dieses Wochende noch diesmal verspreche ich es



wenn nicht kommst du mit 'nem kasten zu mir


----------



## King_Sony (1. Oktober 2011)

Die 30 krassesten PC-Desktops der Community: Understatement, Totalchaos und kleine Kunstwerke - Bildergalerie - 2011/07/Rakyr.jpg

Ich bräuchte nur das Bild(also ohne die Gadets )


----------



## Mr. Q (1. Oktober 2011)

Find ihn nur in dieser Variante :
http://img12.nnm.ru/imagez/gallery/3/b/9/d/c/3b9dc30bc44a706a10f3328d94a75a6a_full.jpg

1280x 1024


----------



## King_Sony (1. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das hab ich auch immer gefunden .


----------



## Mr. Q (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich würd schätzen das das ne eigenkreation ist ?
Ansonsten würde es ja iwo im inet vergammeln xD


----------



## Re4dt (1. Oktober 2011)

Hab's zum Teil mit photoshop bearbeitet. 
Vergessen zum sagen


----------



## turbosnake (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe das Problem das einige Sachen  zu klein sind
Hat einer ein Vorschlag?
Wollt das hier benutzen:*** V0.2 Alpha by ~g3xter on deviantART[/url]


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Oktober 2011)

ich zitier mich mal selber 



EnergyCross schrieb:


> [...] und die RocketDock Icons muss ich entweder neue suchen oder die aktuellen farblich anpassen [...]


 

ein kumpel von mir macht mir die  dinger grün *.* 

das hat er gestern schnell gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




rest macht er heute *freu*


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Oktober 2011)

Hey euer Bilderkonig hat die 3k gebrochen! Was meint Ihr ist das nicht ein Grund für ein Bilderupdate!?


----------



## King_Sony (2. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hab's zum Teil mit photoshop bearbeitet.
> Vergessen zum sagen


 
Kein Wunder, dass ich es nicht finde


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (2. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Hey euer Bilderkonig hat die 3k gebrochen! Was meint Ihr ist das nicht ein Grund für ein Bilderupdate!?



Also Ich finde schon!


@Energycross

Nimmt er da einfach GIMP und malt drüber oder wie stellt er das an?


----------



## turbosnake (2. Oktober 2011)

Welches Icon Pack wurde im Beispiel bei Rocket Dock benutzt?


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Hey euer Bilderkonig hat die 3k gebrochen! Was  meint Ihr ist das nicht ein Grund für ein Bilderupdate!?


 

Auf jedenfall! Du weißt ja auch womit du anfängst 




turbo94740 schrieb:


> Welches Icon Pack wurde im  Beispiel  bei Rocket Dock benutzt?


 
http://rocketdock.com/addon/icons/33286
http://rocketdock.com/addon/icons/35944

es würde auch schon reichen wenn du hier: http://rocketdock.com/addons/icons/popular bei der Su-Fu einfach "lucid" eingibst




Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Nimmt er da einfach GIMP und malt drüber oder wie stellt er das an?




Photoshp CS 4 und 5, dazu sowas in der art: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p499856_Wacom-Intuos4-L-A4-wide.html
er will eine ausbildung zum Grafikdesigner machen 

im Anhang ein Wallpaper dass er "kurz mal gemacht hat"


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Oktober 2011)

@ Energy Ich habe schon welche parat.


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Oktober 2011)

so is brav 


kriegst auch ein küsschen


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Oktober 2011)

N 100er wäre mir lieber.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (2. Oktober 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall! Du weißt ja auch womit du anfängst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah so ist das, mhm Ich hab gedacht das hat es alles gleich mal mit Freeware, aber wenn man so etwas drauf hat ist das schon . 

Thx


----------



## BernhardH (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mal ne Frage. Gibt es so nen Skin für Rainmeter wo ich die Lautstärke von jedem Einzelnem Programm, wie beim Lautstärke Mixer von W7 ändern kann?
Danke


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Oktober 2011)

Sooooo! Euer Bilderkönig hat seine Bilder hochgeladen! Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch!  Das 2. Update kommt gleich hinterher.


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Oktober 2011)

BernhardH schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe mal ne Frage. Gibt es so nen Skin für Rainmeter wo ich die Lautstärke von jedem Einzelnem Programm, wie beim Lautstärke Mixer von W7 ändern kann?
> Danke


 

denke eher nicht...


----------



## Re4dt (2. Oktober 2011)

BernhardH schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe mal ne Frage. Gibt es so nen Skin für Rainmeter wo ich die Lautstärke von jedem Einzelnem Programm, wie beim Lautstärke Mixer von W7 ändern kann?
> Danke



Naja die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr gering da ich so ein Skin noch nie gesehen habe. 
Aber ich schau mal. 
@Energy also mit dem Icon Farben ändern das hätt ich dir auch machen können  bin auch "Grafiker". Zudem geht das sehr einfach. Du musst nur beim RGB den grün wert einstellen


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> @Energy also mit dem Icon Farben ändern das hätt ich dir auch machen können  bin auch "Grafiker". Zudem geht das sehr einfach. Du musst nur beim RGB den grün wert einstellen



naja ich kann sowas nicht  habs eigendlich auch nicht vor. ich lasse arbeiten 

Elektriker, kein Designer


----------



## turbosnake (2. Oktober 2011)

Kann man sich in der i2bar mehr als 2 HDDs anzeigen lassen?


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Oktober 2011)

was genau meinst du mit i2bar?

link bitte


----------



## turbosnake (2. Oktober 2011)

Das Ding hier:*** bar by ~ld-jing on deviantART[/url]


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Oktober 2011)

das ist ja schon ein fertiger skin, den du nur noch installieren musst. ich denk nicht dass sich da was ändern lässt


----------



## turbosnake (2. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es ähnliche Alternativen?


----------



## Re4dt (2. Oktober 2011)

Nope bei Ibar geht nur eine hdd. Hatte es früher selber.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Oktober 2011)

Warum habe ich dann zwei Partition von einer HDD da oben stehen C und D?
Man kann ja mit Windowstaste+T+Tabulator durch die Prog blättern. Geht das auch einfacher?


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Gibt es ähnliche Alternativen?


 

nicht ähnlich, aber eine alternative: 
*** deviantART[/url]

siehe bild im anhang, bis zu 8 HDD's lassen sich anzeigen


----------



## turbosnake (2. Oktober 2011)

So bin jetzt erstmal fertig.
Bild im Anhang.


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Oktober 2011)

mein alter hintergrund *.*

ich find das alles noch etwas durcheinander und der corner calendar passt da nicht wirklich rein wegen den "pfeilen" 
ich würde ihn weiter höher setzen, dass das untere ende auf den "pfeilen" aufsteht. ähnlich wie bei mir, siehe einen post weiter oben


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (2. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Naja die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr gering da ich so ein Skin noch nie gesehen habe.
> Aber ich schau mal.
> @Energy also mit dem Icon Farben ändern das hätt ich dir auch machen können  bin auch "Grafiker". Zudem geht das sehr einfach. Du musst nur beim RGB den grün wert einstellen



Wie war das?, was muss Ich ändern oder Einstellen? Ich hab Gimp und wo stelle Ich da was wie ein? Bitte sags mir doch .


----------



## Re4dt (2. Oktober 2011)

Also ich nutze CS5 (MasterCollection) 
Hab keine Ahnung mit GIMP  
Aber ich denke bei farbwerte sollte es unter dem Reiter Bild -> farbwerte ändern.


----------



## BernhardH (3. Oktober 2011)

So mal mein Desktop.
Auf dem Bild ist bei den Skins ein Fehler den es in Echt nicht gibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azimuth (3. Oktober 2011)

Habe mir jetzt auch mal meinen Desktop verschönert, bin soweit auch zufrieden, hätte gern bloß noch was für unten rechts in der Ecke... jemand nen Vorschlag?


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Oktober 2011)

Uhh. Die Uhr hast du Klasse hinbekommen.


----------



## Azimuth (3. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Uhh. Die Uhr hast du Klasse hinbekommen.


 
Dank deinem Bilderblog


----------



## Der Stuhl (3. Oktober 2011)

So hier ist mal mein Desktop 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Oktober 2011)

hehe skyrim uhr


----------



## Der Stuhl (3. Oktober 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> hehe skyrim uhr


 
Sicher  Freu mich schon drauf  Noch 38 Tage


----------



## turbosnake (3. Oktober 2011)

Sieht gut aus!

PS:Welcher Skin habt ihr fürs Wetter benutzt?


----------



## Azimuth (3. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> 
> PS:Welcher Skin habt ihr fürs Wetter benutzt?


 *** Weather[/URL]


----------



## Re4dt (3. Oktober 2011)

*Update:*

Sooo das Tool das ich euch hier vorstelle ist in der Windows 7 Ultimate Version erhalten allerdings kennt kaum jemand diese Funktion. Es nennt sich um Dreamscene.
Nun gibt es ein Tool dieses ermöglicht auch bei anderen Versionen diese Funktion hinzuzufügen kann.
Ihr findet euren Desktop einfach Leblos? Verwandeln Sie Ihren Desktop in eine neue bewegte Welt. 
Alle dreamscenes sind voll HD kompatibel (720p/1080p).
Hier ein Beispiel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_qiHQFm1sY

Zu der Installation wird der Text heute noch folgen! Hoff ich doch 

LINK:http://de.dreamscene.org/index.php


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Oktober 2011)

nette spielerei, aber nicht mein ding...


----------



## Der Stuhl (3. Oktober 2011)

Sind ein paar schöne dabei, aber mir reicht auch einfach ein Bild 
Frisst das viel Leistung von der CPU oder hält es sich noch in Grenzen?


----------



## Re4dt (3. Oktober 2011)

Schade dabei dachte ich das es dir gefallen wird


----------



## hazmat (3. Oktober 2011)

Hab ich nie zum Laufen gekriegt.
Welches Win7 braucht man mind. dafür?

BTW: Geiles Tut!


----------



## Re4dt (3. Oktober 2011)

Die Installation ist wenig kompliziert da die funktion regelrecht versteckt ist und nur bei Ultimate vorhanden. Für andere Versionen sorgt das Tool.


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Oktober 2011)

wenn du es schaffst dass mein smiley wallpaper mit dem auge zwinkert oder sein grinsen verändert bist du mein held


----------



## Re4dt (3. Oktober 2011)

Woah O_O Wäre eigentlich machbar mit Cinema4D aber sehr Zeitaufwendig.


----------



## Der Stuhl (3. Oktober 2011)

Man hat ja sonst nichts zutun


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Oktober 2011)

das war ein scherz 

bin mit meinem desktop so zufrieden wie der ist 
naja mein kumpel sollte noch die rechtlichen RocketDock Icons grün färben, aber er hat wenig zeit


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Oktober 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, war Dreamscene ein Ultimate-Zusatz von Vista. Wird von Win 7 zwar nicht offiziell unterstütz, läuft aber. GraKa und RAM werden hauptsächlich belastet, was im Zusammenhang mit anderen Hintergrundaktivitäten schnell zu Hakeleien führt. Hat sich bei mir gern aufgehängt beim Starten eines Spiels, und das selbst pausiert. 
Ansonsten nette Spielerei, wird nur schnell hektisch auf dem Desktop. Gibt es aus als Deskscapes von Stardock.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Oktober 2011)

Das was mir gefällt, den Snow Tiger gibt es nur in 1280 x 720!


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Oktober 2011)

Sagt mal was ist das für eine Ihr doe man im 90° Winkel setzen muss? Habe mal danach gesucht aber nicht gefunden.


----------



## Re4dt (3. Oktober 2011)

Was für ne Uhr?  um was gehts?


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (3. Oktober 2011)

Meinst du den corner calender oder meinst du was anderes?
*** Calender by ~Fire-Time on deviantART[/URL]
*** Calendar by ~FreakQuency85 on deviantART[/URL]


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Oktober 2011)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Meinst du den corner calender oder meinst du was anderes?
> *** Calender by ~Fire-Time on deviantART[/URL]
> *** Calendar by ~FreakQuency85 on deviantART[/URL]



GENAU!  Danke!


----------



## Major Blackbird (3. Oktober 2011)

Ist es möglich, die einzelnen Elemente über die .ini auch zu vergrößern oder zu drehen (dürfte v.a. bei dem corner-calender nützlich sein!)? Irgendwo müssen da ja die Größenangaben festgelegt sein. 

Danke für das Tutorial,

MFG Major_Blackbird


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Oktober 2011)

im editor sollest du eventuell irgendwo

H=
B=
W=

finden.. damit sollte es vielleicht gehen die größe zu ändern. bin grad nur zu faul selber zu gucken 

denke aber nicht dass man die form ändern kann, damit man den kalender in einer anderen ecke plazieren kann. musst einfach nach anderen skins schauen.
wenn ich mich nicht irre gibts es auch einen skin der 4 verschiedene für alle ecken beinhaltet


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Oktober 2011)

Das wäre ganz cool.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (4. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir vll. mal jemand sagen, was für Skins und Packs im Ersten Post - Spoiler - Drittes Bild benutzt wurden?
Finde den echt geil 
Besonders die Uhr und den Kalender


----------



## Der Stuhl (4. Oktober 2011)

Der Kalender wurde auf dieser Seite oben gepostet

und die Uhr heißt Arcs 

Zu den anderen kann ich leider nichts fragen, aber am besten PSP-Hacker fragen. Ist ja sein Desktop 

MfG Der Stuhk


----------



## Intelfan (4. Oktober 2011)

BernhardH schrieb:


> So mal mein Desktop.
> Auf dem Bild ist bei den Skins ein Fehler den es in Echt nicht gibt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sieht gut aus 
Hmm was hastn du da für nen Mediaplayer? So etwas suche ich noch


----------



## Major Blackbird (4. Oktober 2011)

> im editor sollest du eventuell irgendwo
> 
> H=
> B=
> ...



Ich habs leider nicht gefunden... immer nur X+Y Werte, welche aber beim Ändern nichts bewirken...
Es geht um das tech_CPU Skin...

Trotzdem, Danke für deine Hilfe!

MFG der schwarze Vogel


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Oktober 2011)

mit X und Y sollte man eigendlich die ausrichtung ändern

X= oben/unten
Y= links/rechts

wobei das sowieso für die katz ist, wenn mans mit dem mauszeiger verschiebt


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (5. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> GENAU!  Danke!


 

Kein Thema, Ich hab ewig gebraucht bis Ich ihn gefunden hatte.


----------



## ad_ (5. Oktober 2011)

Kleines Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## denyio (6. Oktober 2011)

hi;

mir hat der artikel in der aktuellen pcgh sehr gut gefallen..daraufhin direkt im i-net gesucht und zum glück einige interessante sachen gefunden.
desktop sieht immoment so aus : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weis jmd wie der skin mit den usb anschlüssen heißt? zusehen im früheren desktop bild von re4dt das in der aktuellen pcgh abgedruckt ist
und weis jmd vllt ob es möglich ist eine cfg zuerstellen die zb in allen skins die farben regelet?
und miene letzte frage ist...was macht ihr mit eurer taskleite? weil das tabben zwischen den fenster per tastatur recht nervig ist...gibts es dafür vllt eine gesten steuerung oder ein skin?

mfg


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

denyio schrieb:


> hi;
> mir hat der artikel in der aktuellen pcgh sehr gut gefallen..daraufhin direkt im i-net gesucht und zum glück einige interessante sachen gefunden.


 Hi,
welcher Artikel? Ist da ein Artikel über Extreme Desktops?


----------



## Cleriker (6. Oktober 2011)

Nun tu doch nicht so...


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Nun tu doch nicht so...


 Habe gerade gelesen das da etwas drüber steht aber was genau nicht. 
Steht da auch was über mich bzw. Re4dt?


----------



## Re4dt (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab den Artikel auf PDF schon seit 2 Wochen ^^ 
Es steht drin das ich für den Artikel hauptsächlich verantwortlich bin und du die Benchmarks zuur verfügung gestellt hast. 
Ohne euch hätt ich nie einen "Artikel" Ich dank euch!!!!  
Das dieser Thread soviel Klicks mal haben wird hätt ich mir nie gefacht.


----------



## BernhardH (6. Oktober 2011)

Ja über euch beiden steht was drin und über Aufpassen, LordMeuchelmord und Cränk.


----------



## Re4dt (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab den Artikel doch als PDF vor auf dem Bildschirm? 
Im Artikel steht drin:


> Hilfe aus dem Forum
> Einige der Tipps stammen aus unserem
> Forum und dort vor allem
> von User „*Re4dt*“. Er hat zu der
> ...


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

Geile Sache!  
Boar das wird mir ein Klassenkamerad nie glauben.  Er kauft sich jedes Heft ich Frage in morgen mal nach ob der die neue PCGH schon hat.


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Oktober 2011)

ihr 2 seit berühmt!


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> ihr 2 seit berühmt!


 Sau geil!  Die PCGH Ausgabe werde ich mir einrahmen.


----------



## Re4dt (6. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Geile Sache!
> Boar das wird mir ein Klassenkamerad nie glauben.  Er kauft sich jedes Heft ich Frage in morgen mal nach ob der die neue PCGH schon hat.


 Nur dank mir ! Eigentlich wäre ja Aufpassen drin aber deine Benchmarks waren besser.

Werd mir morgen das Heft auch kaufen.  
Mein Freund glaubt mirs immernoch nicht das ich Re4dt bin -.-


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Nur dank mir ! Eigentlich wäre ja Aufpassen drin aber deine Benchmarks waren besser.
> 
> Werd mir morgen das Heft auch kaufen.
> Mein Freund glaubt mirs immernoch nicht das ich Re4dt bin -.-


 xD Danke!  
Beweis es im indem er einfach mal zu dir kommt und du dich einloggst.  Mein Kumpel weis das ich Lan_Party bin. Man der wird staunen.


----------



## Re4dt (6. Oktober 2011)

Hab ich der meint das sei doch nur dein Fake ACC usw xD

Scheiß Neider hald. Kanns nicht verkraften xD


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

xD  Hauptsache du weist das du gemeint bist. 
BTW: Bald gibt es ein Update.  Dann sind es schon 49 Einträge! Was meint ihr...zum 50 sollte es doch etwas besonderes sein oder? Wie wäre es mit EUREN (!) Desktops! Die ersten 15 Desktops werde ich in meinen Blog hauen.  Dazu muss ich aber sagen das der erste Platz schon für Re4dt´s Desktop reserviert ist.  Also ab morgen um 17:00 Uhr werde ich die ersten 14 Desktops in meinen Blog hauen.  Wieso 17:00 Uhr? Somit hat noch jeder eine Chance seinen Desktop zu verschönern und somit wissen dann auch die meisten bescheid.


----------



## Re4dt (6. Oktober 2011)

BTW Screencast Video zur erstellung euren Extreme Desktops kommt nächste woche mit Kommentaren.


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> xD  Hauptsache du weist das du gemeint bist.
> BTW: Bald gibt es ein Update.  Dann sind es schon 49 Einträge! Was meint ihr...zum 50 sollte es doch etwas besonderes sein oder? Wie wäre es mit EUREN (!) Desktops! Die ersten 15 Desktops werde ich in meinen Blog hauen.  Dazu muss ich aber sagen das der erste Platz schon für Re4dt´s Desktop reserviert ist.  Also ab morgen um 17:00 Uhr werde ich die ersten 14 Desktops in meinen Blog hauen.  Wieso 17:00 Uhr? Somit hat noch jeder eine Chance seinen Desktop zu verschönern und somit wissen dann auch die meisten bescheid.


 

wo muss ich mich melden?


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> wo muss ich mich melden?


 Ab morgen 17:00 einfach mal per PN zuschicken soll ja nicht sofort jeder sehen wer was hat.  Alles vor 17:00 wird nicht akzeptiert. 
BTW: Es müssen keine FullHD Bilder sein! Kleinere Bilder sind auch okay oder größere. Je nachdem was man für einen Bildschirm hat nech.


----------



## denyio (6. Oktober 2011)

denyio schrieb:


> hi;
> 
> mir hat der artikel in der aktuellen pcgh sehr gut gefallen..daraufhin direkt im i-net gesucht und zum glück einige interessante sachen gefunden.
> desktop sieht immoment so aus :
> ...



wäre cool wennjmd rat wüsste 


erster für Lan_Paty's Blog


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

denyio schrieb:


> erster für Lan_Paty's Blog


 Das werden wir ja sehen wenn du einer der ersten bist.  Die ersten 14 werden aufgenommen der 15 bzw. 1 gehört Re4dt wenn er den möchte das sein Desktop in meinen Blog kommt. 
BTW: Was für USB-Anschlüsse?


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ab morgen 17:00 einfach mal per PN zuschicken soll ja nicht sofort jeder sehen wer was hat.  Alles vor 17:00 wird nicht akzeptiert.


 

 schaff ich nicht. komme um 4 von der schule und um 5 bin ich schon wieder weg -.- also könnte ich dir jetzt mein desktop oder morgen zwischen 4 und 5 was schicken.

machste eine kleine ausnahme? *liebguck*


----------



## Re4dt (6. Oktober 2011)

denyio schrieb:
			
		

> wäre cool wennjmd rat wüsste
> 
> erster für Lan_Paty's Blog



Wie in der PN ich gesagt hab  
Ich schau mal nachdem Skin. Zur not Lade ich den auf megaupload oder so und stells zur verfügung.

Lan_Party ich darf ja mein Beitrag abgeben wann ich will oder


----------



## denyio (6. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das werden wir ja sehen wenn du einer der ersten bist.  Die ersten 14 werden aufgenommen der 15 bzw. 1 gehört Re4dt wenn er den möchte das sein Desktop in meinen Blog kommt.
> BTW: Was für USB-Anschlüsse?



mom mache kurz ein bild davon


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Lan_Party ich darf ja mein Beitrag abgeben wann ich will oder


 Aber ich habe auch keine Lust 5 Wochen darauf zu warten.  Du darfst dir etwas länger Zeit lassen sagen wir mal bis Samstag 17:00 Uhr. 
BTW: Wie kann ich die Farbe der Skins ändern? Also z.B. beim Corner Calender.


----------



## Re4dt (6. Oktober 2011)

hab was spezielles nämlich vor


----------



## denyio (6. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry für die pic quali...

zum einen gehts um das usb app und zum anderen die uhr..entweder ich bin blind oder sie ist selten xD


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> BTW: Wie kann ich die Farbe der Skins ändern? Also z.B. beim Corner Calender.


 

welcher kalender? im FireTime Corner Calender kannst du das im editor. ist alles schön beschrieben mit der Farbtabelle kannst du dir jede farbe raussuchen die du willst  bei anderen kalendern geht glaube ich nix, habs selber schon versucht


was ist nun wegen meinem desktop? machste eine ausnahme?


----------



## denyio (6. Oktober 2011)

mit:

TextColor=255, 255, 255, 220
LabelColor=255, 255, 255,200

sprich : rot blau grün kontrast/helligkeit

einfach bei paint oder sonst wo die werte raus suchen für die farbe die du willst und ersetzen..


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Oktober 2011)

denyio schrieb:


> einfach bei paint oder sonst wo die werte raus suchen für die farbe die du willst und ersetzen..


 

oder er nimmt die von mir verlinkte farbtabelle


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

Dankö!  Dafür mach ich auch mal bei dir eine Ausnahme. Hast auch bis Samstag Zeit.  Nach wollen alle eine Ausnahme. 
Hmm obwohl ich will es allen mal recht machen und morgen um 17:00 Uhr ist sicherlich auch nicht jeder fertig. Also! Jeder (!) hat bis Samstag Zeit! Ab 17:00 Uhr werde ich dann die ersten 14 Bilder hochladen!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Oktober 2011)

So mittlerweile hab ich Rainmeter und Rocketdock wieder abgeschworen und nutze als Desktop nur noch mein Wallpaper und die automatisch aus- und eingeblendete Windows-Taskleiste!
Das wäre das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achso: Samstag werde ich garantiert nichts hochladen, sondern Roma aeterna geniessen!


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

Wieso das den?
BTW: Diese USB-Skins habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Dankö!  Dafür mach ich auch mal bei dir eine Ausnahme. Hast auch bis Samstag Zeit.  Nach wollen alle eine Ausnahme.
> Hmm obwohl ich will es allen mal recht machen und morgen um 17:00 Uhr ist sicherlich auch nicht jeder fertig. Also! Jeder (!) hat bis Samstag Zeit! Ab 17:00 Uhr werde ich dann die ersten 14 Bilder hochladen!


 
merci 

ich verschwind mal, morgen schlaf......schule


----------



## denyio (6. Oktober 2011)

ich bis jetzt auch nur bei re4dt...dann hoffe ich mal auf ienen upload von seiner seite^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wieso das den?


 
Och diese Spielereien hab ich eh nie richtig benutzt und alles nur über diese berühmte Leiste, bzw. den Windows-Explorer geregelt!


----------



## Re4dt (6. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso das den?
> BTW: Diese USB-Skins habe ich noch nie gesehen.





			
				denyio schrieb:
			
		

> ich bis jetzt auch nur bei re4dt...dann hoffe ich mal auf ienen upload von seiner seite^^



Das kann auch daran liegen das ich die zum Teil selber gemacht hab. Grundgerüst aus einem anderen Skin genommen und editiert


----------



## denyio (6. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Das kann auch daran liegen das ich die zum Teil selber gemacht hab. Grundgerüst aus einem anderen Skin genommen und editiert



hmm dann wäre es echt nice von dir wenn du das hochlädst^^

was vllt für leute mit wenig know how nützlich wäre wäre zb das TuT soweit zu erweitern das man ein fertiges skin packet anbietet an hand dessen man fuktionenn wie farbe und postion von elementen verändern erklärt


----------



## Re4dt (6. Oktober 2011)

denyio schrieb:
			
		

> was vllt für leute mit wenig know how nützlich wäre wäre zb das TuT soweit zu erweitern das man ein fertiges skin packet anbietet an hand dessen man fuktionenn wie farbe und postion von elementen verändern erklärt


Klasse Idee danke 
Werd ich mir im Hinterkopf merken.
Den Skin werd ich morgen hochladen.
Momentan bin ich @Smartphone


----------



## denyio (6. Oktober 2011)

kennt jmd vllt jmd der sich gut mit ps auskennt?^^

möchte ein und das selbe wallpaper in mehrer farben haben..sprich nen farben wechsel zb von rot nach blau in mehrer stufen..gibt da einige wallpapaer wosowas ziemlich geil aussehen würde..nur mein know how bezüglich ps hält sich ingrzenzen^^


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

Ganz erhrlich ich check nicht wie ich die Farbe ändern soll. -.-" Im Editor steht nichts von R/G/B o.ä.


----------



## Re4dt (6. Oktober 2011)

denyio schrieb:
			
		

> kennt jmd vllt jmd der sich gut mit ps auskennt?^^
> 
> möchte ein und das selbe wallpaper in mehrer farben haben..sprich nen farben wechsel zb von rot nach blau in mehrer stufen..gibt da einige wallpapaer wosowas ziemlich geil aussehen würde..nur mein know how bezüglich ps hält sich ingrzenzen^^



Also ich kenn mich recht gut mit PS aus ^^
Wie gesagt das screencast Tutorial kommt nächste Woche.


----------



## denyio (6. Oktober 2011)

@Lan_Party
TextColor=255, 255, 255, 220
LabelColor=255, 255, 255,200

so sehen die sachenim notepad aus.... 

falls es nicht klappt schick mir den quelltext plus den farbcode aus der farb tabelle und ich mach es dir 

und das mitm farben wechseln miene ich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so cih sag schonmal gute nacht


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

Spoiler



;[BEGIN CONFIG FILE]==============================

[Rainmeter]
Author=Freakquency, fresenius85@gmail.com


[Metadata]
Name= corner calender
Config=
Description=
Instructions=
Version=
Tags=
License=
Variant=
Preview=


======================================================================================================================================================


;Set the divider to a larger value for scaling the calender
;best value is between 1 and 2


[Variables]

divider=1.2


xmonth=40
ymonth=40
hmonth=260
wmonth=260
xday=0
yday=0
hday=300
wday=300
xyear=100
yyear=100
hyear=200
wyear=200
xweekday=72
yweekday=72
hweekday=228
wweekday=228


[Weekdaymeasure]
Measure=Time
Format=%A

[monthmeasure]
Measure=Time
Format=%B

[daymeasure]
Measure=Time
Format=%d

[yearmeasure]
Measure=Time
Format=%Y

=======================================================================================================================================================



[weekdaymeter]
Meter=IMAGE
Measurename=Weekdaymeasure
ImageName=%1.png
X=(#xweekday# / #divider#)
Y=(#yweekday# / #divider#)
H=(#hweekday# / #divider#)
W=(#wweekday# / #divider#)
AntiAlias=1


[monthmeter]
Meter=IMAGE
Measurename=monthmeasure
ImageName=%1.png
X=(#xmonth# / #divider#)
Y=(#ymonth# / #divider#)
H=(#hmonth# / #divider#)
W=(#wmonth# / #divider#)
AntiAlias=1


[daymeter]
Meter=IMAGE
Measurename=daymeasure
ImageName=%1.png
X=(#xday# / #divider#)
Y=(#yday# / #divider#)
H=(#hday# / #divider#)
W=(#wday# / #divider#)
AntiAlias=1



[yearmeter]
Meter=IMAGE
Measurename=yearmeasure
ImageName=%1.png
X=(#xyear# / #divider#)
Y=(#yyear# / #divider#)
H=(#hyear# / #divider#)
W=(#wyear# / #divider#)
AntiAlias=1



Das steht beim Editor. Am liebsten würde ich es selber machen weil bei meinem jetzigen Hintergrund vieles passt. Die richtigen Farben muss ich noch finden.
BTW: Der Corner Calender ist auf der rechten Seite kann ich diesen auch nach links ausrichten oder rechts oben etc.?
Wurde gespoilert


----------



## Re4dt (6. Oktober 2011)

Codes bitte Spoilern


----------



## Excavated (7. Oktober 2011)

Durch den Artikel in der Print (Glückwunsch Re4dt un Lan_Party) hab ich jetzt auch mal angefangen mit Rainmeter rum zu spielen. Das Problem, welches ich habe, ist jedoch, dass ich meine Wetteranzeige nicht vollständig auf Deutsch umgestellt bekomme, z.B. bleibt "Light" bei mir "Light" egal wie ich hartnäckig ich in der ini auf "Leichter" dränge. 
Hat jemand von euch eine vollständig übersetzte ini von "Large Clean Weather" für mich?

Danke im Vorraus.

*Edit*
Hat sich erledigt, einfach weiter vorn bei Substitute eingetragen.


----------



## EnergyCross (7. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welchen skin hast du denn??


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (7. Oktober 2011)

Also bei meinem muss ich mit der Maus über den Kalender streichen. 
Dann erscheint so ein kleines Feld mit nem Zahnrad.
Da drauf klicken und schon kann man die einzelnen Farben der Schrift ändern.
Außerdem lässt sich ein bestimmter Winkel für den Kalender einstellen, sodass man ihn in anderen Ecken positionieren kann.
Das ist übrigens dieser Fire Corner Kalender,der auch im ersten Post zu sehen ist.


----------



## denyio (7. Oktober 2011)

@Lan_Party

kann es sein das im übergeordnetem ordner noch ne ini / cfg datei ist?
das hatte ich auch bei einem skin..bis ich die datei gefunden hab war das teil komplett schwarz bei einem schwarzen background..xD..sah ziemlich geil aus

btw: wäre das vllt eine***


----------



## denyio (7. Oktober 2011)

ich glaub das ich das*** app[/URL] gefunden hab...sieht deinem sehr ähnlich

wie viele rainmeter skins es auf deviantart gibt...unglaublich..


----------



## Re4dt (7. Oktober 2011)

denyio schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub das ich das*** app[/URL] gefunden hab...sieht deinem sehr ähnlich
> 
> wie viele rainmeter skins es auf deviantart gibt...unglaublich..



Da war einer scheller 
Genau das ist es


----------



## denyio (7. Oktober 2011)

ich versuche mir gerade nen tuneup icon im lucid style zubasteln...

was eine katastrophe..xD


----------



## MrReal1ty (7. Oktober 2011)

So ich hab mal nen bisschen gebastelt und jetzt hab ich 2 Probleme  
1. Bei Rainmeter... (nutze Taranbeer_Rainmeter_by_mani0008 als skin) verschwindet die erste HDD Anzeige nicht, wenn ich Firefox öffne, das heißt sie ist immernoch sichtbar. Was mache ich falsch?

Mein zweites und größeres Problem(-kind) bei RocketDock. Dort habe ich den battery meter v1.5 als dock.. oder halt auch nicht. 
Ich habe leider vergessen, die Prozedur wie in der ReadMe beschrieben zu machen, sondern habe es direkt als Element bei RocketDock eingefügt (wie in dieser Anleitung^^) Nun habe ich halt dieses Batterie Symbol in der Leiste da unten (gleich zweimal, weil ich's dann nochmal wie in der ReadMe probiert hab  ) und ich kann das Element nicht löschen. Bei Rechtsklick auf das Symbol erscheint nur "Update Battery Status" und keine andere Option. Habe schon de- und reinstalliert.
So und jetzt... helft dem Noob!  



Btw. das mit dem Wetter haut bei mir auch nicht hin xD


----------



## denyio (7. Oktober 2011)

MrReal1ty schrieb:


> So ich hab mal nen bisschen gebastelt und jetzt hab ich 2 Probleme
> 1. Bei Rainmeter... (nutze Taranbeer_Rainmeter_by_mani0008 als skin) verschwindet die erste HDD Anzeige nicht, wenn ich Firefox öffne, das heißt sie ist immernoch sichtbar. Was mache ich falsch?
> 
> Mein zweites und größeres Problem(-kind) bei RocketDock. Dort habe ich den battery meter v1.5 als dock.. oder halt auch nicht.
> ...



zu problem 1 : du kannst die position der apps auf " auf dem desktop" setzten wenn du per rechtsklick->settings gehts

zu problem 2 : häckchen bei symbole fixieren weg machen und das element weg ziehen vom ropcketdock danach häckchen neu setzten


----------



## Regza (8. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Taskleiste auszuschalten ? Und wie kann man es einstellen , dass beim klick bei rocket dock auf ein symbol nicht ein 2. Mal dieses Programm geöffnet wird wenn es schon läuft , sonder wie in der taskleiste das offene Programm in den Vordergrund gestellt wird? Denn bei manchen Pics sieht man ja keine Taskleiste ...


----------



## MrReal1ty (8. Oktober 2011)

Danke


----------



## denyio (8. Oktober 2011)

Regza schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Taskleiste auszuschalten ? Und wie kann man es einstellen , dass beim klick bei rocket dock auf ein symbol nicht ein 2. Mal dieses Programm geöffnet wird wenn es schon läuft , sonder wie in der taskleiste das offene Programm in den Vordergrund gestellt wird? Denn bei manchen Pics sieht man ja keine Taskleiste ...



gibt zwei möglichkeiten um die taskleiste zu verstecken..zb. mit einem programm das du zb bei den rocketdock dockletsfindest..oder du gehst mit rechts klick auf die taskleiste und lässt sie automatisch ausblenden...dadurch hast dufalls nötig noch direkten zugriff.....

zu der anderesache habe ich selbst auch noch keine lösung...wenn jmd eine hatte wäre es nett wenn er diese präsentiert


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (8. Oktober 2011)

Hi!

Habe mir Rainmeter Runtergeladen...

Hatte das vor monaten mal aufm anderen PC am laufen.
Wollte es nun auf meinen neu Installieren, was auch ohne Probleme ging...

Starte ich das Prog...bekomm ich ne meldung... There are no available skins at... 
Unter C: Documents is auch nix von Rainmeter zu finden...

Hat wer ne idee?
Deinstalliert habe ich es auch schon viele male und install... aber nix is...


----------



## denyio (8. Oktober 2011)

hast du neue apps afm desktop nach der installation?

zur not erstell die ordner von hand...klappt bei den meisten programmen problemlos


----------



## Lan_Party (8. Oktober 2011)

Hmm wie es aussieht gibbet keinen der seinen Desktop in meinem Blog haben möchte...auser Blutengel hat sich bis jetzt niemand gemeldet...
Wenn ihr es vergessen habt nachschicken könnt ihr die Bilder immernoch.


----------



## Blutengel (8. Oktober 2011)

Woooot?

Und ich dachte es würden da sofort mehrere eingehen 

Nu aber hinne an die anderen.


----------



## hazmat (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich jemals einen zeitlich hinkriege, kannst du meinen haben...
Ich versuch's die Woche mal!


----------



## Re4dt (8. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm wie es aussieht gibbet keinen der seinen Desktop in meinem Blog haben möchte...auser Blutengel hat sich bis jetzt niemand gemeldet...
> Wenn ihr es vergessen habt nachschicken könnt ihr die Bilder immernoch.



Soferns geht nimm meinen vom Contest  
BTW 
Hab mir heute die neue pcgh gekauft und eingerahmt


----------



## MrReal1ty (8. Oktober 2011)

lol! 

Was für ein Wetter "Plug-in" funktioniert nun eigtl.? Ich hatte schon 2 probiert und beide gingen nicht :/


----------



## Re4dt (8. Oktober 2011)

Ganz ehrlich mit dem Wetter bei Rainmeter hab ich es aufgegeben. 
Von 30 Skins funktionieren vll 1-5 richtig.


----------



## Blutengel (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab das hier und es funzt! Hat allerdings n bisserl gedauert bis ich den Code für den Ort richtig reineditiert hatte.
*** Clean Weather by ~Shivaism on deviantART[/url]


----------



## MrReal1ty (9. Oktober 2011)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Ich hab das hier und es funzt! Hat allerdings n bisserl gedauert bis ich den Code für den Ort richtig reineditiert hatte.
> *** Clean Weather by ~Shivaism on deviantART[/url]


 
Hmm funzt bei mir gerade nicht. Schick mir mal bitte was du wo reineditiert hast oder kopier mir den Text^^ Per PM oder hier rein.. mir egal


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Oktober 2011)

UPDATE!
Tja da ich bis jetzt nur 2 Desktops werde ich zum 50. wohl was anderes Updaten müssen. So leid es mir auch tut anders geht es leider nicht. 
Schlagt Ihr doch etwas vor.  Ich wäre für "selbst gemachte Bilder". Z.B. CAD Bilder. Aber schlagt ihr mal was vor.


----------



## denyio (9. Oktober 2011)

@ lan party

wenn ich fertig wäre würde ich ihn posten...xD

nur leider hab ich vor gestern in einem unzurechnungsfähigen zustand etwas geändert und ich verusche es nun wieder gerade zu biegen^^


----------



## EnergyCross (9. Oktober 2011)

mein bils haste, oder? war mir gestern im suff nichtmehr ganz sicher ob ich es abgeschickt hab


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Oktober 2011)

Jop habe ich.  Insgesamt hätte ich dan 5 Bilder. Naja ist auch nicht das wahre. ;P
Schlagt doch mal was vor.


----------



## denyio (9. Oktober 2011)

wie wäre es wenn man das tut + bilder nutzt um vllt noch mehr beispiele + tips nützliche infos zu geben?^^


----------



## Re4dt (9. Oktober 2011)

Ist schon in Planung ^^


----------



## Excavated (9. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir einer schreiben, wie ich es hin bekomme das der Enigma Sidebar-Player mir die CD-Logos anzeigt? Nutze MediaMonkey.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Oktober 2011)

@ Lan_Party

Ich hätte mal nen Auftrag für dich wenn du willst und Zeit hast 
Könntest du vielleicht mal nach Anime Wallpaper suchen mit AMD oder ROG zusammen  ?

Bin großer Fan von beiden und zusammen währe echt nice


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Oktober 2011)

Hmm. Wird schwer aber ich versuche mein bestes.  Zsm werde ich wahrscheinlich gar nichts bis kaum was finden.  Wenn es so sein sollte werde ich deine Bilder mit Nefle´s Auftrag hochladen. 
Habe schonmal stundenlang nach AMD + Anime gesucht. Zsm gibbet nichts nur einzeln und das Nvidia + Anime Bild war auch das einzige was es gibt soweit ich weis.


----------



## EnergyCross (9. Oktober 2011)

dass du meine smileys nicht vergisst...!!


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Oktober 2011)

Solche wie die Grinsebacke habe ich auch nicht gefunden. Sowas ist einzigartig.  Naja dafür habe ich aber andere Smileys hochgeladen aber die hast du auch nicht Kommentiert. 

Also Jungs oder Mädels.  AMD+Anime gibbet nicht und "andere" Grinsebacken gibbet auch nicht. Habe Stundenlang gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Solche wie die Grinsebacke habe ich auch nicht gefunden. Sowas ist einzigartig.  Naja dafür habe ich aber andere Smileys hochgeladen aber die hast du auch nicht Kommentiert.
> 
> Also Jungs oder Mädels.  AMD+Anime gibbet nicht und "andere" Grinsebacken gibbet auch nicht. Habe Stundenlang gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden.




Hmm schade  
Dann such mir was anderes  Denke du wirst was finden mit dem ich zufrieden sein werde Weißt ja was ich so an Wallpaper mag


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm schade
> Dann such mir was anderes  Denke du wirst was finden mit dem ich zufrieden sein werde Weißt ja was ich so an Wallpaper mag



Wie wäre es mit ein paar Sexy Anime Girls.  Da hätte ich schon ein paar "Schmuckstücke".


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit ein paar Sexy Anime Girls.  Da hätte ich schon ein paar "Schmuckstücke".




Ach da hast du auch was
Nur her damit!


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach da hast du auch was
> Nur her damit!



Da kannst aber lange warten. 
Der 50. Eintrag sollte etwas besonderes werden. Naja entweder ich versuche mir etwas einzufallen oder ihr müsst mir auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Da kannst aber lange warten.
> Der 50. Eintrag sollte etwas besonderes werden. Naja entweder ich versuche mir etwas einzufallen oder ihr müsst mir auf die Sprünge helfen.




Das ist doch was besonderes 
Mach doch mal was PCGH mässiges


----------



## ChaoZ (10. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit ein paar Sexy Anime Girls.  Da hätte ich schon ein paar "Schmuckstücke".



Gerne  Macht sich als Wallpaper immer gut.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Gerne  Macht sich als Wallpaper immer gut.




Ja da hast du Recht


----------



## DysonX (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

kann mir wer helfen und sagen, aus welchem Skin diese beiden sind?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (11. Oktober 2011)

Hier ->*** Rainmeter on deviantART[/url]


----------



## DysonX (11. Oktober 2011)

Super, 
vielen Dank! 

Und das GPU-Meter?
http://h5.abload.de/img/gpu2k9s.jpg

Kann auch ein anderes in ähnlichem Stil sein


----------



## malibu (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wo finde ich den Desktop von dir (Re4dt) zum download? Oder zumindist dein Hintergrundbild, ich finde das einfach genial. 

gruß
malibu


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Oktober 2011)

danach haben schon einige gefragt. das ist zum teil von ihm selber erstellt, wenns er dir nicht schicken kann wirst du schwarz sehen


----------



## Re4dt (13. Oktober 2011)

Leute, mich haben schon gefühlte 50 Leute gefragt  Die Datei ist nicht aufindbar wenn ich wieder Zeit habe werd ich dieses Wallpaper euch zu verfügung stellen! 
Ich glaubs ich schreibs in meine Sig, jeden Tag immer eine PN wegen Desktop XD


----------



## Re4dt (13. Oktober 2011)

SOOO xD 
Nach gefühlten 2 Stunden suchen hab ich etwas ähnliches gefunden. Hoffe das tuts auch xD

EDIT: Mist Doppelpost


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (13. Oktober 2011)

Sagmal? Kannst du mir mal deinen Desktop Hintergrund schicken? 

Nein - Scherz 

Rechtsklick mal auf deinen Desktop.
Dann klick auf Anpassen, unten auf Desktophintergrund.
Dort siehst du dann deinen jetztigen Hintergrund hervorgehoben.
Rechtsklick --> Eigenschaften und schon siehst du den Dateipfad


----------



## Re4dt (13. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem ist ja das ich momentan einen anderen habe


----------



## hazmat (13. Oktober 2011)

Was haltet ihr hiervon?
Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie man das Wetter auf Celsius umstrickt?


----------



## ChaoZ (13. Oktober 2011)

Mass Effect 2, oder?
Sieht gut aus, deine Frage kann ich dir nicht beantworten.


----------



## hazmat (14. Oktober 2011)

Danke!

Das Wallpaper ist von Sunshine. Mass Effect 2 sieht aber ähnlich aus.
Das Wetter ist hiervon:

Rainmeter Skins - LEXIS by Kenz0 - Customize.org


----------



## denyio (14. Oktober 2011)

er wollte nicht wissen woher das wetter ist sondern wie er es von °F auf °C umstellt....ich glaube das 4es auf der ersten seite steht..falls nicht musst du theoretisch nur wissen wie °C und °F skalieren..sprich zb den °F wert durch x nehmen dann haste den entsprechenden °C wert und dann das °F in °C ändern..sollte funzen

Formel : *°C = (°F - 32) * 5/9* (von Fahrenheit nach Celsius )


----------



## hazmat (14. Oktober 2011)

denyio schrieb:


> er wollte nicht wissen woher das wetter ist sondern wie er es von °F auf °C umstellt...


Ja, das fragte ich! Ist aber bestimmt hilfreich wenn man den Code hat. 

An eine Umrechung oder Skalierung des Wertes hatte ich auch schon gedacht.
Aber wo eintragen? Ich spiele schon länger mit Rainmeter rum, hab auch schon einiges in anderen Skins geschafft.
Aber das erschließt sich mir nicht...


----------



## malibu (14. Oktober 2011)

hi
noch eine letzte frage an dich Re4dt (oder wer auch immer die antwort kennt), mit welchen rocket-docklet (-icons, -skins) oder rainmeter-feature hast du deine taskbar so hinbekommen? 

danke schon im vorraus
malibu

edit: habs gefunden, sorry für die störung^^


----------



## Re4dt (14. Oktober 2011)

Sobald ich am pc bin schau ich nach dem skinamen


----------



## denyio (15. Oktober 2011)

einfach deim °F wert die berechnung eingeben..denn rest macht er selber..bzw poste mal als spoiler den code und ich änder es dir


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Oktober 2011)

50. Blogeintrag!!! Er ist da! Der 50ste!!!


----------



## Re4dt (16. Oktober 2011)

So ich möchte hier nocheinmal sagen aufgrund der gefühlten Tausend PNs 
Das Atompilz Wallpaper war für den Contest eine Art *eigenkreation*. Es wurde wahrscheinlich *gelöscht* und ich finde es  *nichtmehr*! 
Sry Leute. Für die, die auf eine Antwort noch warten werde euch zu diesem Postlink schicken Sry nochmals.


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> So ich möchte hier nocheinmal sagen aufgrund der gefühlten Tausend PNs
> Das Atompilz Wallpaper war für den Contest eine Art eigenkreation. Es wurde wahrscheinlich gelöscht und ich finde es  nichtmehr!
> Sry Leute. Für die, die auf eine Antwort noch warten werde euch zu diesem Postlink schicken Sry nochmals.



Ich würde einfach das bild aus dem ersten post entfernen oder dazu schreiben, dass du das bild nichtmehr hast


----------



## Re4dt (16. Oktober 2011)

Der ist aber garnichtmal im ersten Post  
Da ist ja das Problem. Das Bild ist in der Print zudem auch zu sehen.


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Oktober 2011)

Öhmm. UPDATE!  Bilder sind wieder oben.


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Oktober 2011)

Asooo.... Nadann: pech


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (16. Oktober 2011)

Na dann..
Hopp Hopp!! Neu basteln!


----------



## Re4dt (16. Oktober 2011)

Mach ich bald ^^ Sobald ich mehr Zeit hab diese Woche schreib ich zwei Arbeiten und hab Englisch Prüfung bzw Eurokom


----------



## Doesel (17. Oktober 2011)

so, entschuldigt falls die Frage schonmal gefallen ist, bis Seite 4x oder so hab ichs geschafft, aber weiter gings nicht 

Beschäftige mich auch schon seit einigen Tagen mit dem Thema und hab mir die für mich interessanten Sachen rausgezogen, und bau mir daraus was eigenes. Eine Frage, die zwischendurch immer mal wieder gestellt, aber scheinbar nicht beantwortet worden ist, ist: kann man die Taskleiste komplett entfernen? Also nicht nur minimieren, sodass sie beim ranfahren wieder ausklappt, sondern so richtig? Alternativ, in einem von mir verwendeten Skin ist von "losi" oder so die Rede, damit kann man scheinbar das Startmenü im Aussehen anpassen. Auf der Seite gabs aber seit 2006 oder so keine Updates mehr, weiss da jemand was oder setzt das jemand ein? Auch wurde hier von dem Tool mit dem grünen Frosch Icon gesprochen, wie war nochmal der Name?
Ich hab vor einigen Monaten mal Stardock ausprobiert, aber in der 64bit Version ging der SystemTray damit nicht, ist das mittlerweile gefixt?

Wie ihr seht gehts mir hauptsächlich noch um die Taskleiste, die muss entweder weg oder so angepasst werden, dass sie nicht mehr "stört"  Bin für Tips/Hinweise sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Doesel

Achja: ich bin dabei mir eine Leiste mit Links/Quickstart Icons selber zu bauen. Wenn man diesem Icon den Pfad zur .exe mitgibt, wird jedes mal eine neue Instanz des Programms (z.B. Firefox) geöffnet. Ich bräuchte a) die Möglichkeit, die schon geöffnete Instanz des Programms anzusprechen und b) das Icon müsste auch anders aussehen, wenn schon eine Instanz läuft (wie in der Taskleiste..). Weiss da jemand weiter?


----------



## LiquidCenTi (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo
Wie heißt das Icon PAck für Rocketdock in Re4dt Tutorial beim ersten Desktop (mit dem Auto)


----------



## denyio (17. Oktober 2011)

Lucid icon pack..gibts in weiß und schwarz..einfach im netz bzw bei devianart suchen


----------



## hazmat (17. Oktober 2011)

@denyio:
Danke für's Angebot. Aber ich glaub ich habs gefunden...


Von welchem Wallpaper redet ihr eigentlich die ganze Zeit... wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## denyio (17. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von diesem


----------



## Re4dt (17. Oktober 2011)

hazmat schrieb:
			
		

> @denyio:
> Danke für's Angebot. Aber ich glaub ich habs gefunden...
> 
> Von welchem Wallpaper redet ihr eigentlich die ganze Zeit... wenn ich fragen darf?



Das über mir. Mann ich glaub ich füge die nächsten Tage ein FAQ in den startpost.


----------



## hazmat (18. Oktober 2011)

denyio schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice!
Verständlich das sich geärgert wird!

@red4t:
Mein Lob sei dir an dieser Stelle gewiss...


----------



## Keleg (20. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bekomme das mit diesem Rainmeter nicht hin, raff das nicht... ich wollte mir ein kleines Gaming Design erstellen... das ergebniss war, dass ich mein windows neu installieren durfte weil nix mehr ging... xD


----------



## hazmat (20. Oktober 2011)

Warum?  Das lag dann aber nicht an Rainmeter? 
Kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Keleg (20. Oktober 2011)

NAchdem ich VERSUCHT habe eine rainmeter designs runter zu laden und diese zu benutzen kam ständig "explorer.exe funktioniert nicht mehr"... nach am reboot musste er dann das Windows reparieren, was auch nichts brachte... -.-


----------



## Re4dt (20. Oktober 2011)

Von wo sind die Skins? Gib mir mal den Link und ich check die Daten. Eigentlich dürfte sowas nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Keleg (20. Oktober 2011)

Weiß ich nichtmehr, schon 3 Wochen her... die hab ich bei Googel gefunden.


----------



## denyio (20. Oktober 2011)

also ich weis nich wie viel du fasch gemacht hast damit du kein windows geschrotette hast..aber das passiert nicht durch rainmeter/die skins..selbst wenn diese viren verseucht waren..chuck norris hätte diese doch stoppen müssen xD


----------



## hazmat (20. Oktober 2011)

Ja, der gute Chuck...
Ich denke auch nicht das die Skins dran schuld sind.

Halt dich an die Links von hier, die sind sicher.


----------



## Re4dt (20. Oktober 2011)

hazmat schrieb:
			
		

> Halt dich an die Links von hier, die sind sicher.



 
So ist es. Alle Dateien auf deviantart sind clean


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Oktober 2011)

Update! Neue Bilder sind oben.


----------



## deedee (21. Oktober 2011)

Thx für das Tut... so hab ich mir endlich auch mal meinen Wunsch-Desktop zusammengebastelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChaoZ (22. Oktober 2011)

deedee schrieb:


> Thx für das Tut... so hab ich mir endlich auch mal meinen Wunsch-Desktop zusammengebastelt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Respekt  Sieht richtig gut aus!


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Oktober 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Respekt  Sieht richtig gut aus!


 Finde ich auch. 
Aber du weist schon das deine Bilder oden sind nech...xD


----------



## cYnd (22. Oktober 2011)

So, erstma dickes dankeschön fürs Tut, bin wohl noch nicht ganz fertig, muss noch ein bisschen aufärumen und paar Sachen ändern, aber hier maln Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benutze den Enigma Skin für Rainmeter und das Dark Soft Theme für Windows.
Und ja, die Uhr muss ich noch irgendwo, wos passt plazieren 

So, hätte aber noch 2 Fragen:

Weiss jemand zufällig, wie ich die obere Taskleiste vom Enigma Skin fixieren kann, also dass die Dateien nicht da hintendran rutschen können, wies jetzt bei mir oben link der Fall ist?

Und, kann ich meine Taskleiste ganz durch z.B. RocketDock ersetzten (hab RocketDock installiert, sieht man dort nur gerade nicht, das am unteren Bildschirmrand ist und ausgeblendet ist  )


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst die Taskleiste mit dem Taskbarhider ausblenden.
Dann kannst du allerdings nicht mehr auf die geöffneten Programme zugreifen und musst mit der Tab und Alt wechseln.


----------



## cYnd (22. Oktober 2011)

Ist das ein addon für RocketDock oder ein extra Programm?


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

Ein extra Programm eine andere Möglichkeit ist mit nicht bekannt.


----------



## cYnd (22. Oktober 2011)

Achso, ok, ich werds mal versuchen, vielen dank


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Oktober 2011)

zu deiner ersten frage:



cYnd schrieb:


> Weiss jemand zufällig, wie ich die obere Taskleiste vom Enigma Skin fixieren kann, also dass die Dateien nicht da hintendran rutschen können, wies jetzt bei mir oben link der Fall ist?


 
wenn du fertig mit bearbeiten bist klickst du: rainmeter (tropfen halt ) -> Configs -> disable dragging.


----------



## cYnd (23. Oktober 2011)

Habs gefunden, funktionier aber nicht 

Noch ne Frage: Wie bekomme ich die schicke Uhr von PSP-Hacker (siehe erster Post/Beispielbilder) hin?  Ist das eine von Rainmeter oder nem zusätzlichen Skin?

Hab außerdem das ne Lösung Problem mit der Taskleiste: Rainmeter bietet das Menu an, was ich jetzt benutze


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

Das müsste der***  [/URL]sein.


----------



## cYnd (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich meinte eigtl die Uhr oben Rechts mit den Balken, oder sind die vom Wallpaper?


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich verwechsele dauert Uhr und Calendar.
Schreib ihm desegen am besten eine PM und hoffe das er sich erinnert.


----------



## cYnd (23. Oktober 2011)

Macht ja nichts, trotzdem danke


----------



## cYnd (23. Oktober 2011)

So, jetzt mit der neuen Uhr, neues Hintergundbild sieht das ganze schon besser aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Taskleiste ist am unteren rand, nur ausgebelndet  )

Einzigste wa sjetzt noch zu machen is, ist oben rehct bei meinen Netzwereinstellungen die Schrift so zu ändern, oder Sachen auszublenden, dass sie nichtmehr übereinanderlappen


----------



## Re4dt (23. Oktober 2011)

WoW 
Sieht klasse aus.


----------



## LeEatingTacos (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Re4dt,
bei deinem Tutorial, könntest du mir das Hintergrundbild mit dem Auto und der Erde schicken? (nico.weller97@googlemail.com)
Und bei dem Bild mit der Erde, welche Skins benutzt du dort? 
Und vielleicht kannst du mir auch da weiterhelfen:
Ich benutze Win7 64 Bit, und wenn ich okozo installieren will, kommt der Fehler, das Microsoft Visual C Redistrutable 2010 anscheinend zu neu dafür ist. Kann man das iwie lösen?

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Re4dt (23. Oktober 2011)

Hier das Bild. 
Doppelt draufklicken dann ist es in voller Größe.
Beim zweiten Bild musst du User "Robin123" fragen.


----------



## cYnd (23. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wieder update, jetzt wirds so wohl gelassen und die Problemen konnte ich auch beheben


----------



## Re4dt (23. Oktober 2011)

*Wallpaper gefunden!*

*!!!!ENDLICH!!!!
*
Nach rund 3 Stündigem suchen habe ich das Bild gefunden! 

HIER in voller PRACHT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## LiquidCenTi (23. Oktober 2011)

Meinst du das ernst mit den 3 Stunden?


----------



## Lan_Party (23. Oktober 2011)

Paul-Leonard schrieb:


> Meinst du das ernst mit den 3 Stunden?


 Ich hätte ihn bestimmt schneller gefunden. xD


----------



## Re4dt (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja. Hab gefühlte Tausend Ordner durchsucht rund 1 1/2 Stunden und 1 1/2 im Internet.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (23. Oktober 2011)

Wow was für eine Mühe


----------



## Lan_Party (23. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ja. Hab gefühlte Tausend Ordner durchsucht rund 1 1/2 Stunden und 1 1/2 im Internet.


 Öhm. Ich habe das "klare" Bild davon in ca. 10 min gefunden.


----------



## Re4dt (23. Oktober 2011)

Das klare hab ich auch innerhalb 2 Minuten gefunden aber die Leute wollen "meine" Version haben.


----------



## LeEatingTacos (23. Oktober 2011)

Danke Re4dt 

Habe mir jetzt auch mal einen gebastelt  Kleines Feedback wäre nett. Und n paar Verbesserungsvorschlge auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lan_Party (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja die zu finden würde wohl etwas länger dauern. :ugyl: Und wo hast du die dann gefunden? Internet oder Ordner?


----------



## Re4dt (23. Oktober 2011)

Ordner auf meiner externen Festplatte diese 800GB an Daten hat.


----------



## Lan_Party (23. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ordner auf meiner externen Festplatte diese 800GB an Daten hat.


 Bilder raussuchen geht doch einfach.  Einfach nur Bilder suchen und fertig.  Wobei...es kommt auch auf die Menge der Bilder an. 

BTW: Neue Bilder sind im Blog.


----------



## Re4dt (23. Oktober 2011)

Das Bild war am Ende in einem WintRAR Ordner  
Da bringt mir nur Bilder suchen auch nichts.


----------



## Lan_Party (23. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Das Bild war am Ende in einem WintRAR Ordner
> Da bringt mir nur Bilder suchen auch nichts.


 Ordnung ist Langweilig...nur das wahre Genie beherrscht das Chaos!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ordnung ist Langweilig...nur das wahre Genie beherrscht das Chaos!


 
Falsch, das wahre Genie findet in jedem "Chaos" eine Ordnung!


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

Man(n) muss nur wissen wo man es gespeichert hat, dann findet man es auch noch Ordnung wieder.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Oktober 2011)

LeEatingTacos schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Re4dt
> 
> Habe mir jetzt auch mal einen gebastelt  Kleines Feedback wäre nett. Und n paar Verbesserungsvorschlge auch



Cooles bild von GlaDdos 
Ich versteh nur nicht so ganz warum du 3 uhren hast


----------



## denyio (24. Oktober 2011)

da re4dt lange genug mit seiner wallpaper suche beschäftigt war hab ich mir mal was feiner gebastelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum bild nr3 nur ca halb so groß ist weis ich noch nicht xD.....mein problem ist..das ich dadurch das ich in allen rainmeter skins weiß als grund farbe habe nix mehr erkenne xD..

edit: nun alles hellblau gemacht..und nur noch die lucid icons sind im weg...

ergebnis bis jetzt  : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibts es ein simples + cleanes rainmeter addon das mit wmp funzt?


----------



## cYnd (24. Oktober 2011)

1) Kann ich deine zwei anhänge irgendwie nicht sehn und 2) unterstützt der Enigma skin viele Player, darunter auch WMP (VLC,foobar2000, iTunes, Winamp und noch einige mehr)


----------



## LeEatingTacos (24. Oktober 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Cooles bild von GlaDdos
> Ich versteh nur nicht so ganz warum du 3 uhren hast



Hmm, ich muss ehrlich Sagen, das ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen  Naja, mir gefällt das "Design" halt


----------



## cYnd (25. Oktober 2011)

LeEatingTacos schrieb:


> Danke Re4dt
> 
> Habe mir jetzt auch mal einen gebastelt  Kleines Feedback wäre nett. Und n paar Verbesserungsvorschlge auch
> 
> ...


 

Was sollen wir da an feedback schreiben, DIR muss ja DEIN desktop gefallen 
(davon ab, find ichs ned schlecht )


----------



## denyio (25. Oktober 2011)

cYnd schrieb:


> 1) Kann ich deine zwei anhänge irgendwie nicht sehn und 2) unterstützt der Enigma skin viele Player, darunter auch WMP (VLC,foobar2000, iTunes, Winamp und noch einige mehr)



das problem an enigma ist..es sieht nur gut aus wenn man alles von enigma nimmt...deswegen...ich bräuchte eine lösung die unabhängig zum style meiner sachen passt^^


----------



## cYnd (26. Oktober 2011)

hm ok, ansonsten kenn ich leider kein anderes Addon/Plugins, was dir weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## denyio (26. Oktober 2011)

so bin endlich fertig...hab mir einen eignene cd art display skin gebastelt 

@Lan_Party willst du noch die bilder in deinem blog ausstellen?

falls ja mein desktop : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cYnd (26. Oktober 2011)

Ok, das gefällt mir wirklich 
Haste noch ne Taskleiste?

Und welches OS hast? Win7?
Haste dafür auchnochn Theme?


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Oktober 2011)

@denyio eig. nicht da sich einfach zu wenig gemeldet haben.  Naja iwann mal vllt.


----------



## denyio (26. Oktober 2011)

@ cynd

taskleiste ja..aber hidden oder halt falls icharbeite oben offen...
win764bit
theme hab ich..kann ich gerne auch rausgeben falls bedarf besteht 

vieles davon ist halt selbst gemoddet..iconzb oder die shutdown leiste und der implosion skin...


@lan_party

kannst ja sammeln^^ irgendwann haste genug^^..vllt dann sogar meld al 10 so dass eine top3 abstimmung sinn macht ;-D


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Oktober 2011)

Dann sind die Desktops der User bestimmt wieder neu. Ich kann doch keine alten reinstellen.


----------



## denyio (27. Oktober 2011)

@ Lan_Party : da haste wohl recht...
@ Re4dt: wolltest du nicht auch ein püaar aktuelle bilder im startpost verlinken?


----------



## cYnd (27. Oktober 2011)

denyio schrieb:


> @ cynd
> 
> taskleiste ja..aber hidden oder halt falls icharbeite oben offen...
> win764bit
> ...


 
Jo, wäre nett, wenn de mir mal den Skin(Link dazu) schicken könntest


----------



## denyio (27. Oktober 2011)

@ cynd

brauchst du nur die skin ordner? oder auch die theme datei?
willst du die icons und das cd art display(skin) zeug auch?


----------



## Re4dt (27. Oktober 2011)

denyio schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lan_Party : da haste wohl recht...
> @ Re4dt: wolltest du nicht auch ein püaar aktuelle bilder im startpost verlinken?



Wollte ich  
Grad wieder kaum zeit mach ich morgen wahrscheinlich. 
Postet doch bitte falls ihr welche kennt Bzw euren eigenen unter diesen Post.


----------



## cYnd (27. Oktober 2011)

denyio schrieb:


> @ cynd
> 
> brauchst du nur die skin ordner? oder auch die theme datei?
> willst du die icons und das cd art display(skin) zeug auch?


 
am liebsten wäre mir natürlich wenn du mir einfach den link zu dem theme schicken könntest, weil auf deinen screenshots sieht man jetzt nicht so viel(oder mein ich das nur? )

Aber wenn de so frägst: ich brauch auch das theme


----------



## denyio (27. Oktober 2011)

@ cynd:
bei mir ist wie gesagt vieles nich wie im orginal skin...hab vieles geändert..ich werde mich morgen mal ran setzten und nen archiv auf machen..und den schick ich dir bzw ich poste das hier


----------



## Xaing (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Hat jemand etwas womit man über Rainmeter CPU und GPU Temperaturen anzeigen kann oder noch besser all die Temperaturen die man so auslesen kann *g*


Viele dank schonmal


Auf bald


          Xaing


----------



## oldschooler (28. Oktober 2011)

Supper erklärt!
Danke für deine hilfreichen Info´s


----------



## Xaing (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo
Kann mir jemand sagen wie man es hin bekommt das der Corner Calendar v2.2 nicht mehr diese fehler Prodziert?
Ach ja noch ne kleine Frage hätte ich nach dem Hochfahren des Rechners kommt immer ein Fenster von Rainmeter wo er anzeigt was er grade gemacht hat kann man das Abschalten?

ERROR: (00:06:01.860) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:02.842) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:03.888) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:04.902) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:05.916) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:06.930) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:07.944) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:08.942) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:09.987) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:11.001) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:12.000) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:13.029) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:14.043) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:15.057) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:16.071) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:17.085) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:18.068) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:19.098) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:20.112) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:21.141) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:22.140) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:23.138) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:25.182) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:26.227) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].
ERROR: (00:06:27.225) Calc: #Internal error! in measure [MHProgress].

Auf bald

           Xaing


----------



## denyio (28. Oktober 2011)

Xaing schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie man es hin bekommt das der Corner Calendar v2.2 nicht mehr diese fehler Prodziert?
> Ach ja noch ne kleine Frage hätte ich nach dem Hochfahren des Rechners kommt immer ein Fenster von Rainmeter wo er anzeigt was er grade gemacht hat kann man das Abschalten?
> 
> ...


 

kannst du als spoiler den quelltext des corner clanders posten?

und das fenster nachdem boot verschwindet sobald keine fehler von skins produziert werden


----------



## hazmat (28. Oktober 2011)

denyio schrieb:


> kannst du als spoiler den quelltext des corner clanders posten?



Wäre hilfreich. 
Aber das sieht mir aus wie Link nicht gefunden.
Vielleicht existiert eine Site nicht mehr auf die der Code verweist.
Hatte ich auchschon öfter. Gerade bei etwas älteren Skins.


----------



## ZeroToxin (28. Oktober 2011)

Gibts eigentlich ne möglichkeit das RocketDock so am Desktop zu verankern, dass wenn ich auf "Desktop anzeigen" klicke der Dock, geöffnet bleibt und nich verschwindet?

ich weiß, is kompliziert ausgedrückt, aber bei RainMeter konnte ich die Einstellungen so verändern, dass die Sachen immer am Desktop bleiben.
Beim Dock vermisse ich diese Einstellung

ansonsten siehts bis dato so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (28. Oktober 2011)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich ne möglichkeit das RocketDock so am Desktop zu verankern, dass wenn ich auf "Desktop anzeigen" klicke der Dock, geöffnet bleibt und nich verschwindet?
> 
> ich weiß, is kompliziert ausgedrückt, aber bei RainMeter konnte ich die Einstellungen so verändern, dass die Sachen immer am Desktop bleiben.
> Beim Dock vermisse ich diese Einstellung
> ...



sieht richtig gut aus 

ich glaube ich weiß was du meinst. geh in die Dock Einstellungen -> Position -> Bildschirmebene


----------



## ZeroToxin (28. Oktober 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> sieht richtig gut aus
> 
> ich glaube ich weiß was du meinst. geh in die Dock Einstellungen -> Position -> Bildschirmebene


 
ne leider nich. wenn ich es so regel das es "immer im vordergrund ist" würds funzen, aber dann isses auch immer über explorer und anderen dingen. eben im vordergrund.
als programm: verschwindet sobald ich auf "Desktop" klicke
im hintergrund (so wie derzeit eingestellt): selbes problem

edit: mir wäre ein komplett freistehendes dock sogar lieber, das könnt ich dann entsprechend anpassen und einpassen 
leider siehts so aus als wäre das bei rocketdock auch nicht möglich, bzw ist kei 2. dock möglich wie ich mitbekommen hab


----------



## EnergyCross (28. Oktober 2011)

wenn du es auf Normal (Wie Fenster) einstellst? 

ansonsten wüsste ich keine andere möglichkeit


----------



## ZeroToxin (28. Oktober 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> wenn du es auf Normal (Wie Fenster) einstellst?
> 
> ansonsten wüsste ich keine andere möglichkeit



nope, wie oben schon gesagt, verschwindet genauso 

hat rainmeter vl n eigenes dock in dem ich apps und icons unterbringen kann?


----------



## EnergyCross (28. Oktober 2011)

nicht dass ich wüsste  
vielleicht mit einem skin, einfach mal devianart durchstöbern 


PS: 800 Posts - meiner 
(genau wie in den steam usernews, habe die 7000)


----------



## cYnd (28. Oktober 2011)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich ne möglichkeit das RocketDock so am Desktop zu verankern, dass wenn ich auf "Desktop anzeigen" klicke der Dock, geöffnet bleibt und nich verschwindet?
> 
> ich weiß, is kompliziert ausgedrückt, aber bei RainMeter konnte ich die Einstellungen so verändern, dass die Sachen immer am Desktop bleiben.
> Beim Dock vermisse ich diese Einstellung
> ...


 

Würd mich auch interessieren, aber wie haste das mit Rainmeter gemacht, ohne, dass die die ganze Zeit im Vordergrund sind?


----------



## ZeroToxin (28. Oktober 2011)

brav ^^

hab ich doch glatt n paar docks gefunden. ich test das zeug mal aus und dann post ich nochma n screen 
aber danke für die hilfe ^^

edit: Rainmeter bietet zwar docks die man sehr schön nutzen kann, allerdings ist die bearbeitung dementsprechend mies.
zu jeder einzelnen file den genauen path, sowie img link usw raussuchen ist mehr als aufwendig -.-


----------



## Xaing (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Schon mal danke für die Antworten sobald ich zu Hause bin hau ich den Quelltext mal hier rein.


Auf bald

          Xaing


----------



## Xaing (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Hier mal mein Quelltext.



Spoiler



[Rainmeter]
SkinPath=C:\Users\Cube\Documents\Rainmeter\Skins\
DisableVersionCheck=1
Logging=0
DisableDragging=0

[Statistics]
Since=Mon Oct 11 01:01:01 2010
NetStatsCount=18
NetStatsInHigh1=0
NetStatsInLow1=0
NetStatsOutHigh1=0
NetStatsOutLow1=0
NetStatsInHigh2=0
NetStatsInLow2=0
NetStatsOutHigh2=0
NetStatsOutLow2=0
NetStatsInHigh3=0
NetStatsInLow3=2508466746
NetStatsOutHigh3=0
NetStatsOutLow3=83276721
NetStatsInHigh4=0
NetStatsInLow4=2508466746
NetStatsOutHigh4=0
NetStatsOutLow4=83276721
NetStatsInHigh5=0
NetStatsInLow5=0
NetStatsOutHigh5=0
NetStatsOutLow5=0
NetStatsInHigh6=0
NetStatsInLow6=0
NetStatsOutHigh6=0
NetStatsOutLow6=0
NetStatsInHigh7=0
NetStatsInLow7=2508466746
NetStatsOutHigh7=0
NetStatsOutLow7=83276721
NetStatsInHigh8=0
NetStatsInLow8=0
NetStatsOutHigh8=0
NetStatsOutLow8=0
NetStatsInHigh9=0
NetStatsInLow9=0
NetStatsOutHigh9=0
NetStatsOutLow9=0
NetStatsInHigh10=0
NetStatsInLow10=0
NetStatsOutHigh10=0
NetStatsOutLow10=0
NetStatsInHigh11=0
NetStatsInLow11=0
NetStatsOutHigh11=0
NetStatsOutLow11=0
NetStatsInHigh12=0
NetStatsInLow12=0
NetStatsOutHigh12=0
NetStatsOutLow12=0
NetStatsInHigh13=0
NetStatsInLow13=0
NetStatsOutHigh13=0
NetStatsOutLow13=0
NetStatsInHigh14=0
NetStatsInLow14=0
NetStatsOutHigh14=0
NetStatsOutLow14=0
NetStatsInHigh15=0
NetStatsInLow15=0
NetStatsOutHigh15=0
NetStatsOutLow15=0
NetStatsInHigh16=0
NetStatsInLow16=0
NetStatsOutHigh16=0
NetStatsOutLow16=0
NetStatsInHigh17=0
NetStatsInLow17=0
NetStatsOutHigh17=0
NetStatsOutLow17=0
NetStatsInHigh18=0
NetStatsInLow18=456
NetStatsOutHigh18=0
NetStatsOutLow18=479

[SimpleMeter_v2.0\Players]
Active=3
WindowX=0
WindowY=43
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=-2

[SimpleMeter_v2.0\System]
Active=1
WindowX=0
WindowY=454
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=-2

[SimpleMeter_v2.0\Clock]
Active=1
WindowX=0
WindowY=0
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=-2

[SimpleMeter_v2.0\Drives]
Active=0
WindowX=0
WindowY=357
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=-2

[SimpleMeter_v2.0\Notes]
Active=0
WindowX=536
WindowY=927
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=-2

[SimpleMeter_v2.0\RSS\1]
Active=0
WindowX=974
WindowY=46
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=-2

[SimpleMeter_v2.0\RSS\2]
Active=0
WindowX=578
WindowY=119
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=-2

[SimpleMeter_v2.0\RSS\3]
Active=0
WindowX=271
WindowY=115
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=-2

[SimpleMeter_v2.0\Launcher]
Active=0
WindowX=551
WindowY=419
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=-2

[SimpleMeter_v2.0\Weather\Weather.com]
Active=0
WindowX=0
WindowY=757
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=-2

[SimpleMeter_v2.0\Calendar]
Active=0
WindowX=0
WindowY=456
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=-2
LoadOrder=0

[SimpleMeter_v2.0\BGBar\1]
Active=0
WindowX=1359
WindowY=0
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=-1

[SimpleMeter_v2.0\BGBar\2]
Active=0
WindowX=300
WindowY=41
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=-1

[SimpleMeter_v2.0\BGBar\3]
Active=0
WindowX=661
WindowY=426
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=-1

[SimpleMeter_v2.0\StartUp]
Active=0
WindowX=518
WindowY=391
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=-2

[Soita]
Active=0
WindowX=0
WindowY=0
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[Weather]
Active=0
WindowX=204
WindowY=148
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[VCloudsWeather2]
Active=13
WindowX=1690
WindowY=0
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[test]
Active=0
WindowX=0
WindowY=0
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0
LoadOrder=0

[SimpleMeter_v2.0\Wifi]
Active=0
WindowX=343
WindowY=831
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[test\Implosion\CPU and RAM]
Active=1
WindowX=0
WindowY=79
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[test\Implosion\Removable drive 1]
Active=0
WindowX=0
WindowY=253
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[test\Implosion\Removable drive 2]
Active=1
WindowX=0
WindowY=253
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[test\Clock.Vision]
Active=2
WindowX=1789
WindowY=946
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[test\Clock & Date]
Active=0
WindowX=0
WindowY=0
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[test\network]
Active=1
WindowX=0
WindowY=340
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[test\Speedfan]
Active=0
WindowX=0
WindowY=514
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[test\System-CPU]
Active=0
WindowX=0
WindowY=0
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[test\Implosion\Drive C]
Active=1
WindowX=0
WindowY=166
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[test\Picture.Browser+Wallpapers]
Active=0
WindowX=117
WindowY=803
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[test\Implosion\Network]
Active=0
WindowX=0
WindowY=340
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[test\System-RAM]
Active=0
WindowX=224
WindowY=0
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[Corner_Calendar_v2.2]
Active=2
WindowX=1690
WindowY=850
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0
LoadOrder=0

[Black Elegant system info]
Active=0
WindowX=454
WindowY=102
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[CPUMeter]
Active=0
WindowX=521
WindowY=211
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[iTunes Monitor 03 by urielHDS]
Active=0
WindowX=0
WindowY=383
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[win start]
Active=1
WindowX=0
WindowY=900

[Google]
Active=1
WindowX=0
WindowY=692

[Power Toy]
Active=1
WindowX=182
WindowY=1045

[Sistem Info]
Active=0
WindowX=307
WindowY=141
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[XPert 2.0\CPU]
Active=0
WindowX=307
WindowY=153
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[XPert 2.0\Power Control]
Active=0
WindowX=329
WindowY=274
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[Implosion_2\CPU and Ram]
Active=0
WindowX=412
WindowY=194
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[Implosion_2\Player]
Active=0
WindowX=414
WindowY=217
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[System_Information_Update_1.02]
Active=0
WindowX=432
WindowY=0
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[PICtab]
Active=0
WindowX=0
WindowY=0
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[magicTab\Magictab\magictab black\winamp]
Active=0
WindowX=311
WindowY=0
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0

[magicTab\Magictab\magictab black\game and program]
Active=0
WindowX=346
WindowY=18
AlphaValue=255
FadeDuration=250
ClickThrough=0
Draggable=1
HideOnMouseOver=0
SavePosition=1
SnapEdges=1
KeepOnScreen=1
AutoSelectScreen=0
AlwaysOnTop=0





Hoffe mal da findet jemand den fehler weil ich kann damit überhaupt nichts anfangen *g*

Hat jemand für Rainmeter ein guten Tip zum Anzeigen von Temperaturen und Fandrehzahlen?


Auf bald


        Xaing


----------



## hazmat (29. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habs mal test.ini genannt und in den Skin Ordner ### geschoben.
Was dabei raus kam ist folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicher das du den ganzen Text kopiert hast?
Sonst poste mal den Link wo der Skin her ist.


----------



## ZeroToxin (29. Oktober 2011)

so der vorerst "fertige" desktop

wenn jemand noch n paar nützliche apps hat die da rein passen würden, immer her damit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1rd (29. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir sieht das Ganze so aus:

Gruß b1rd


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (29. Oktober 2011)

@ZeroToxin, dein Desktop sieht ja mal hammer geil aus .

Wie heisen denn die verwendeten Icons oben?


----------



## Xaing (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Danke an alle die geholfen haben oder wollten 
Ich hab noch was an der Oberfläche rum geschraubt und auf einmal ist der Fehler weg 

Auf bald

    Xaing


----------



## ZeroToxin (29. Oktober 2011)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> @ZeroToxin, dein Desktop sieht ja mal hammer geil aus .
> 
> Wie heisen denn die verwendeten Icons oben?



das is RocketDock mit nem Icon Pack direkt über die RocketDock site. habs aber nichmehr im Kopf welche das waren ^^
hab mir die rausgesucht die mir am besten gefallen hatten


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ok thx, sieht aber toll aus. (Haste gut rausgesucht)


----------



## denyio (31. Oktober 2011)

ehm kennt jmd be seite wo man sachen ohne registrieren und 5 stunden rumklicken sachen bis zu 100mb hochladen kann?


----------



## Re4dt (31. Oktober 2011)

Verstehe nicht ganz was du hochladen willst.
Aber ansonsten Rapidshare? Megaupload?


----------



## denyio (1. November 2011)

so hab nun alles zusammen gesucht und eingepackt..falls jmd die hintergrund bilder haben will kann er sich ja bei mir melden

der link:MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

@ re4dt: falls du möchtest verlink mein desktop + link im start post...falls du noch ein beispiel hinzufügen möchtest​


----------



## Gamefruit93 (4. November 2011)

Danke für das Tutorial. 
Mein ganz Simpel eingerichteter Desktop:
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/8949/desktopeav.jpg


----------



## Re4dt (4. November 2011)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für das Tutorial.
> Mein ganz Simpel eingerichteter Desktop:
> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/8949/desktopeav.jpg



Freut mich das es dir weiter geholfen hat. 
Lade doch das Bild im Forum direkt hoch. Bild-Links sind nicht so gerngesehen.
Was auch noch schön wäre, wenn du die Rocketdock leiste an die Ränder anpasst.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (4. November 2011)

Auch wenn ich auf Bild einfügen gehe kommt so ein Link.
Ich bin an MyBB gewöhnt. 
Kann man die Taskleiste irgendwie entfernen oder so?
Wie meinst du das mit dem "an die Ränder anpassen"?


----------



## Re4dt (4. November 2011)

Die Rocketdock Leiste einfach Vergrößern damit es an die Ränder kommt.  Wie beim ersten Spoiler Bild


----------



## Gamefruit93 (4. November 2011)

Irgendwie finde ich die Option nicht. 
Kann nur einstellen wie es zentriert sein soll und den Abstand zum Bildschirmrand.


----------



## EnergyCross (4. November 2011)

Symbole -> Ausgangsgröße (nicht gezoomt)


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (5. November 2011)

Hey Leute, 

Ich hab da mal ne Frage :

Weis einer von euch wieso ObjektDock sich immer wieder beim Systemstart aufhängt? Wenn Ich mich anmelde lädt mein Screen und dann wenn Ich ein Prog. öffnen will das in ObjektDock drin liegt starten will hängt es und nichts mehr geht. Dann muss Ich mich abmelden und wens gut geht dann geht es dann wieder. (wenn nicht dann noch 2-3 mal abmelden) Das passiert aber nur wenn es beim Systemstart mitlädt. Wenn Ich es selbst starte gibt es keine Probleme. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.(Ich verzweifle langsam )


----------



## denyio (5. November 2011)

ich vermute das prob kommt noch damit klar das du während es startet ein programm das es starten kann/soll starten willst und bugged deswegen rum


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (5. November 2011)

Nein nein, du hast mich falsch verstanden/Ich habs vl. etwas komisch ausgedrückt. 

Ich geh in meinen Account rein, jetzt kann Ich dort gleich auf Firefox klicken und zack weg isser oder Ich geh rein und mach den Task Manager auf und warte einfach sagen wir mal 1-2 Minuten und  klick dann darauf und er ist auch weg. 

Für alle: Ich hab ne SSD drinnen das heist laden geht sau schnell, deswegen verwirrt mich das ganze auch weil Ich auch zuerst so gedacht habe wie denyio. 


Trotzdem danke denyio für die Hilfe.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

Habt ihr zB VClouds und werden euch eure Daten angezeigt?


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (6. November 2011)

Ja, wieso? Bei dir etwa nicht?


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

Ich habe dort nichts stehen und wollte wissen ob auch andere das Problem haben.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (6. November 2011)

Du hast aber schon deinen Ortscode richtig eingetragen?


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

Der hat die ganze Zeit davor auch funktioniert, deswegen kann er nicht falsch sein.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (6. November 2011)

Tu mal das Wetter beenden und neu starten, oder mal einen anderen Ort ausprobieren.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

Nachcdem ich den PC neugestartet habe, war alles wieder da.


----------



## Equilibrium (10. November 2011)

So ich habe auch mal ein wenig gebastelt ist etwas puristisch, aber mir gefällts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroToxin (10. November 2011)

gefällt


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (10. November 2011)

@Equilibrium

sehr geil


----------



## Re4dt (10. November 2011)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> @Equilibrium
> 
> sehr geil


 Kann dem nur zustimmen. 1A Arbeit 
BTW
Der Thread hat schon 
Hits: 43.364  Mann hätte nie gedacht dass dieser Thread so oft angeklickt wird. 43K ist doch viel oder?


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Spoiler



Damit hat er die 3 meisten Hits in diesem Unterforum nach:
1)http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...tools-fuer-windows-xp-vista.html?daysprune=-1
2)http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ht-antivir-windows-7-64-bit.html?daysprune=-1

Sofern der Button sortiert nach "Seitennaufrufen"korrekt funktioniert.



Schön das hier zu viele reinschauen, die Standart Win sachen sind da schon schlechter.


----------



## EnergyCross (10. November 2011)

@Equilibrium:

ich finds cool, aber für meinen geschmack ein wenig zu viel


----------



## Re4dt (10. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> @Equilibrium:
> 
> ich finds cool, aber für meinen geschmack ein wenig zu viel


 Dafür aber hat er im gegensatz zu manch anderen Usern keine 3-5 Uhren


----------



## EnergyCross (10. November 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Dafür aber hat er im gegensatz zu manch anderen Usern keine 3-5 Uhren


 

hast du allerdings recht  

naja ich find die HDD's zu viel und das wetter ist zu groß für meinen geschmack.


----------



## Equilibrium (10. November 2011)

Erstmal Danke an alle. Ihr müsst wissen, das ich auf zwei Bildschirmen arbeite. Dieser jener den ich gezeigt habe, ist für mich eher der Infobildschirm, wenn der andere voll in Benutzung ist. 
Normalerweise habe ich das Rocketdock dann auch auf dem Main Desktop und Festplatten respektive Partitionen habe ich noch mehr. Wollte aber wirklich nicht alle auflisten. 
Ich finde das Wettergadget gar nicht so groß, da sie auf zwei Bildschirmen kaum auffällt.


Edit:

So habs noch was abgeändert und das bescheidene Wetter-gadget endlich auf Deutsch umgestellt. Ist ja echt schlimm der Mist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inzpekta (11. November 2011)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Ist ja echt schlimm der Mist.



Wem sagst du das... 

Moin Desktop-Modders...
Ich hab gerade 3 h Extreme Rainmeterprogramming hinter mir... 
und bin immer noch nicht fertig geworden... 

Sagt mal... Rainmeter nimmt die fonts doch von Windows?
Hab hier ein kleines Problemchen damit...


----------



## EnergyCross (11. November 2011)

was genau für ein problem mit den fonts?


----------



## inzpekta (12. November 2011)

Sie wollten nicht richtig...
Hab ich aber jetzt im Griff! 
Reboot...tut gut... Sag ich nur... 

Hier soweit mein Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die untere Leiste hab ich auf 6 Kerne umgebaut, dazu musste ich alles was rechts von Kern 1+2 steht noch weiter nach
rechts schieben. Das Wetter und das Datum auf Deutsch umgebaut.

Die Shortcutleiste oben links kann man verstecken.
Den Feeds hab ich ein blaues Icon verpasst, und der Mediaplayer will die Titel nicht anzeigen 
Gibt es eigentlich ein vernünftigen Player Skin der mit dem WMP absolut kompatibel ist?

Bei dem Radio-Skin bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der reinpasst... eigentlich ist der mir zu  klobig, aber ich höre halt gerne Radio 
Empfiel mir mal einer so eine Abschaltleiste zum Rechner runterfahren und so... Sollte hier rein passen


----------



## EnergyCross (12. November 2011)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Den Feeds hab ich ein blaues Icon verpasst, und der Mediaplayer will die Titel nicht anzeigen
> *Gibt es eigentlich ein vernünftigen Player Skin der mit dem WMP absolut kompatibel ist?*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben:*** 1.3.0.3 by ~poiru on deviantART[/url]
Unten:***

beide voll mit WMP kompatibel und sehen eigendlich ganz gut aus


----------



## inzpekta (12. November 2011)

Den Gnometer hab ich ja drauf...
Spielen tut er auch, aber die Titel werden nicht angezeigt.

Und den Enigma find ich iwie langweilig...


----------



## EnergyCross (12. November 2011)

bei mir werden titel, interpret und album angezeigt.. 

schau mal in den Gnometer Settings


----------



## inzpekta (12. November 2011)

Hab ein Plugin vergessen zu installieren...
Nu geht's... Danke an EnergyCross! In das Manual.ini hätt ich im Leben nicht geschaut.

Muss einem aber auch gesagt werden...
Jetzt reicht's für heute... Ich genehmige mir erst mal ein Bierchen... 

Morgen mach ich mich auf die Suche nach ner Abschaltleiste...

BTW: Hat hier eigentlich schon mal jemand von 0 an einen Skin programmiert?


----------



## b1rd (13. November 2011)

Ich glaube mein Desktop ist 3 Seiten weiter hinten etwas untergegangen.

Kann mir wer einen Skin für Itunes empfehlen, der funktioniert? Alle, die ich bisher ausprobiert habe, zeigten keine Infos an. Oder wie muss ich die .ini bearbeiten?

Gruß b1rd


----------



## AbsolutStorm (20. November 2011)

wie habt ihr eine neue Windows Taskleiste hinbekommen?


----------



## Re4dt (20. November 2011)

Welche meinst du ?  
Oder meinst du die Rocketdock Leiste?


----------



## AbsolutStorm (20. November 2011)

ich meine die Windows Leiste ganz unten xD wo die Urzeit rechts unten in der ecke ist und ganz links unten das Start-Symbol

kann man da nicht noch ein anderes Design wählen?
Bei mir kann man nicht Config anklicken nachdem man rechtsgeklickt hat auf das Rainmeter Symbol


----------



## Stevii (23. November 2011)

Ich suche was für Rainmeter um die Auslastung der Grafikkarte anzeigen zu lassen (Auslastung und Speicherverbrauch)

Gibts das und wenn ja, hat jemand nen Link für mich?


----------



## Blutengel (23. November 2011)

Also für AMD Karten hab ich*** mal gefunden.

 Ist für Temperatur, Fan und Auslastung. Basiert auf OrbMu2k`s Windows Sidebar Gadget.


----------



## Stevii (23. November 2011)

Danke, aber jetzt geht mein Rainmeter nichtmehr, appcrash.


----------



## KommandeurMumm (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab auch mal wieder an einem Desktop rumgebastelt, an meinem Notebook Desktop um genau zu sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutengel (11. Dezember 2011)

Ooooh wie süüüß! Der würd meiner Tochter bestens gefallen


----------



## Re4dt (11. Dezember 2011)

KommandeurMumm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch mal wieder an einem Desktop rumgebastelt, an meinem Notebook Desktop um genau zu sein
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=497561"/>



Also auch wenn es eher für ein Mädchen ist find ich den Desktop extrem Nice


----------



## Lan_Party (11. Dezember 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> Also auch wenn es eher für ein Mädchen ist find ich den Desktop extrem Nice



Dafür passt die Uhr aber nicht zum Rest.


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Dezember 2011)

KommandeurMumm schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal wieder an einem Desktop rumgebastelt, an meinem Notebook Desktop um genau zu sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ziemlich... bunt 

aber sieht gut aus - bis auf die uhr, die passt nicht  und das wetter


----------



## KommandeurMumm (11. Dezember 2011)

Das Wetter kann ich nicht wirklich ändern weil ich den Laptop meistens offline betreibe und das Windows eigene Wetterprogramm das einzige is das offline zumindest noch eine Vorschau anzeigt.
Die Wetterprogramme von Rainmeter die ich bisher gesehen hab zeigen alle gar nix an wenn man nicht online is.

Uhr muss ich mir noch eine passende suchen, is gar nicht so leicht eine zu finden bei der man die Farben frei wählen kann und die zum Rest passt.


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Dezember 2011)

hab hier eine ganz einfache und schlichte uhr. ich find die psst überall rein  an ihr kannste auch alles verändern wie du willst.
war selber lange zeit bei mir in gebrauch

den link find ich zwar nichtmehr, aber hier hast du die datei 

DateAndTime.ini (1,12 KB) - uploaded.to


----------



## KommandeurMumm (13. Dezember 2011)

Danke, werd mal sehen was ich draus machen kann.


----------



## moshuk (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an dich Re4dT: Kannst du mir sagen welchen Skin du benutzt um diese Leiste oben am Bildschirmrand zu bekommen?


----------



## Equilibrium (21. Dezember 2011)

Für mich sieht das nach Rocketdock mit nem Apple Skin.


----------



## Re4dt (21. Dezember 2011)

Das oben am bildschirmrand ist Rainmeter heißt glaub i2 bar? Weiß leider den Namen nichtmehr.


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Dezember 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Das oben am bildschirmrand ist Rainmeter heißt glaub i2 bar? Weiß leider den Namen nichtmehr.


 
right! 
***


----------



## moshuk (22. Dezember 2011)

Ah cool danke


----------



## JensderRoggi (22. Dezember 2011)

deleted


----------



## Wired (24. Dezember 2011)

Gibts für Rainmeter auch en Theme was die Temps von Hardware anzeigt?



*Edit:**Hat sich erledigt!*


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Dezember 2011)

Nur zur Info habe neue Bilder im Blog. 
Achja Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. Januar 2012)

nabend,
da ich aufgrund meiner neuen ssd jetzt win neuinstalliert habe bin ich jetzt wieder am punkt des designs.
soweit auch kein problem, allerdings suche ich noch nach einem programm, womit man die ganzen windows symbole ändern kann (Arbeitsplatz, Systemsteuerung,...). bisher hatte ich dies mit tuneup gemacht, allerdings wollte ich mir den müll diesmal nicht auf die platte packen.
tips?

und dann hab ich noch ne frage zu object dock. läuft ans ich echt wunderbar (find ich besser als rocket dock), nur geht die ganze leiste auf, sobald ich mit der maus an den unteren bildshcirmrand komme. direkt aufn desktop fixiert hab ich sie schon.

und dann such ich noch nach nem rainmeter skin für RSS bzw internet-links, welche in richtung black-glas gehen. hab schon n bisschen gesucht, allerdings halt noch nix brauchbares gefunden


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Januar 2012)

hei leute,

hab da ein klitzekleines problem 

und zwar bastel ich mir gerade einen neuen desktop. Bild im anhang, ist aber noch WIP.

wie ihr seht hab ich meine RocketDock Leiste links am Bildschirmrand und drunter eine Sidebar. 
wenn ich jetzt z.B. ein Bild downloader oder sonst was wird die datei ja standartmäßig oben links auf dem desktop plaziert (ich downloade kleine sachen immer direkt aufn desktop, da find ichs sofort )
jedoch wird dann die datei von Rainmeter und RocketDock verdeckt und ich kann damit nix anfangen  hab ein bild als beispiel

gibts da eine andere möglichkeit, außer einen anderen downloadort?


----------



## NuTSkuL (6. Januar 2012)

genau das problem hatte ich auch. du meinst also, die dateien nicht von links oben nach unten plazieren, sondern bsp. von rechts anfangen. meine lösung war n anderen skin zu verwenden  ich weiß, hilft nicht wirklich weiter.

hab mir auch jetzt selber geholfen. vorläufig schaut es schonmal ganz gut aus. das hintergrundbild is noch vom theme. da es jedoch gut zu dem rest passt, hab ichs estmal da gelassen.


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Januar 2012)

sieht auch gut aus  naja ich find das jetzige bei mir ziemlich gut und werd das lassen. den kompromiss kann ich eingehen >

btw: wir haben den gleichen start orb


----------



## NuTSkuL (6. Januar 2012)

hab auch grad nochmal google befragt, aber finde nichtmal n beitrag, edr sich mit eben dieser frage ebschäftigt. wird aber sicherlich in der registry iwo gespeichert sein...nur wo fängt man da zus uchen an 
mit dem start orb is mir auch schon aufgefallen  hatte iegentlich nen anderen, den ich auch richtig geil finde, allerdings hat der jetzt nichtmehr zu dem rest gepasst

edit: man beachte mein selbst gebautes soka icon  ->objectdock 2. symbol


----------



## Re4dt (7. Januar 2012)

Soo wie versprochen das Screencast Tutorial. Hoffe es gefällt euch. Es ist mein erstes Tutorial Verbesserungsvorschläge? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0iWmW5o_0w


----------



## inzpekta (7. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich's nicht schon längst verstanden hätte, dann jetzt!

Bild und Ton sagen doch immer noch am meisten...


----------



## EnergyCross (7. Januar 2012)

ich finds klasse


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (8. Januar 2012)

Ich finde es ist super gelungen . 


@Re4dt

Kannst du mir vl. sagen wie dein Firefox skin heist?


----------



## Re4dt (8. Januar 2012)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist super gelungen .
> 
> 
> @Re4dt
> ...


 Aber sicher doch  
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/aurora-australis/


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (8. Januar 2012)

Sieht super aus, thx.


----------



## ad_ (10. Januar 2012)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Wenn ich's nicht schon längst verstanden hätte, dann jetzt!
> 
> Bild und Ton sagen doch immer noch am meisten...



Dito, wirklich n richtig tolles Tutorial 

An meinem Desktop hat sich seit ca. nem halben Jahr nichts mehr getan, vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch n paar Verbesserungsvorschläge 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (10. Januar 2012)

deinen spiegel online rss feed hab ich mir mal geklaut. hatte bisher n24, aber iwi war da immer nie allzuviel los.

leg dich doch erstmal auf n design fest...also farbe/thema/icondesign...
besonders bei letzterem kann man noch viel verbessern

es gibt auch richtig schöne wetter skins (wenn deiner mal zu steril wirken sollte). ich nehme zB VClouds Weather2
für prgramme gibts auch viele shcöner launcher bars. allerdings muss mand ann halt wissen, was am besten zum design passt

hab mal n screen von mir mit dran, woa uch n schöner foobar skin zu sehen ist.
ist zwar noch lange nicht perfekt bei mir, allerdings find ichs auch nicht shclecht

edit: n neuer mauszeiger macht auch viel spass


----------



## Equilibrium (10. Januar 2012)

@NuTSkuL könntest du mir bitte mal deine    kompletten Skins und Gadgets per PM geben, oder wo ich sie finden kann? Wäre dir sehr verbunden, da ich einige Dinge sehr schick finde.

Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## ChaoZ (10. Januar 2012)

... Und das ganze gleich an mich weiterleiten? Ich baue mir gerade einen neuen Desktop auf. Aufräumen ist erledigt, Wallpaper ausgesucht. Jetzt fehlen noch RocketDock, Rainmeter, Icons, Anordnung und Optimierung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (10. Januar 2012)

ich habs mal anders gemacht, weil es so warscheinlich übersichtlicher ist

den skin für CD Art Display findet man auf deviantart in der beschreibung vom ABP Rainmeter skin

edit: rechts das "GeIL" ist nicht etwa n schortcut zum porn-ordner, sondern zu meiner ram disk xD
edit2: ich benutze aber nicht rocketdock, sonern objectdock. find ich einfach besser und v.a. schneller (bezürlich der reaktionszeit)


----------



## Equilibrium (12. Januar 2012)

Wie installiere ich eigentlich das VClouds Weather2 ? Irgendwie mag er bei mir nicht






EDIT:

So habs hinbekommen. Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Januar 2012)

ja, die meisten laufen über rainmeter, außer halt cd art display und foobar...und object dock

wenn du fragen bezüglich der config hast, immer ehr damit


----------



## Equilibrium (12. Januar 2012)

im moment macht weather 2 Probleme. Der nimmt den Postalcode nicht an


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Januar 2012)

merke grad, was du meinst.
wenn ich andere städte eingeben klappt es auch nicht. 
schau mal auf weather.com, ob du dort unter nem anderen code irgendwie deine stadt findest
versuche ich grad auch


----------



## Equilibrium (12. Januar 2012)

Bis vor kurzem ging es ja noch. Hast Du auch die German Version von Weather2 ? Mir fehlen auch ein paar Angaben, die er gar nicht aktualisiert.


EDIT: 

Auch andere Postcodes werden nicht genommen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Januar 2012)

ich hab die 2Dasy.ini genommen und unter einstellungend ann die plz und german eingestellt

mehr muss man eigentlich nicht machen
hab grad mal versucht das xml in der url mit xoap zu ersetzen, alelrdings funzt das nicht ganz so wies soll

edit:
To find the code for your location Go to http://www.weather.com  search for your city.
when in your city page, copy the 8 digit code (for example - USNY0996) from the URL in the address bar.

probier das mal

edit2: bei timezone muss noch +1 rein


----------



## Equilibrium (12. Januar 2012)

Hab ich alles schon gemacht. Wo kann man den bite schön unter Einstellungen die Plz. und das Land einstellen?


Wo hast du denn timezone?


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Januar 2012)

oben rechts im skin auf das weiße dreick klicken und dann auf das zahnrad. dann öffnet sich n config fenster..alles einstellen und dann auf set klicken.


----------



## Equilibrium (12. Januar 2012)

Da war ich auch schon drin, aber da ist nichts mit timezone.
Welche Version hast du denn genommen?


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Januar 2012)

2.0
was genau funzt den bei dir jetzt nicht? welche plz hasten probiert?

edit: timezone ist ja auch nebensächlich, da die nur für die mondphase gebraucht wird


----------



## Equilibrium (12. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich nur die Umstellung auf eine Stadt sowie die Mondphasenanzeige. Ich hba die GMXX0154, GMXX0616 probiert. Aber egal welche ich nehme, es lässt sich nicht Umstellen.


Diese Optionen sind bei mir gar nicht gegeben.


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Januar 2012)

also bei mir laufen die problemlos
bei euch ist bewölkt 

wenn nicht mach nochmal alles von vorne.
unload den skin, lösch den vclouds ordner aus dem rainmeter skins ordner und machs nochmal neu*** Weather 2 by ~VClouds on deviantART[/URL]

edizt: heute läuft bei mir auch nur die 5tage verson problemlos. bei dena nderen fehlt immer der letzte tag


----------



## Equilibrium (12. Januar 2012)

ich machs nochmal und schau dann weiter.


EDIT:

Siehe da man glaubt es kaum...... jetzt gehts.  Hat sich evtl. beim installieren verschluckt.


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Januar 2012)

wunder geschehen


----------



## Equilibrium (12. Januar 2012)

In der Tat!...Danke für die Hilfestellung


----------



## ChaoZ (17. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

So, der aktuelle Stand.  Viel ist noch nicht gemacht. Rainmeter fehlt noch komplett, RocketDock wird ausgebaut und die Taskleiste muss ich noch ändern. Hat jemand Vorschläge? Wallpaper ist fix.


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. Januar 2012)

erstmal unten rechts in der taskleiste das DE weg machen 
evtl neues theme und neue start orb. die restlichen icons direkt aufn desktop würd ich in n anderes prog einbinden.
rainmeter ist ja soweit klar. nur icons könntest du noch ändern...dateitypen, arbeitsplatz, verknüpfungen,...
und den cursor wechseln


----------



## GermanOtaku (20. Januar 2012)

So nachdem ich auf pcgh schon seit ewigkeiten unterwegs bin, hab ich mich auch mal registriert und zeige euch mal meinen desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe er gefällt euch (hab ihn erst neu arrangiert)


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Januar 2012)

sehr viel zeug drauf... für mich zu viel! 

PS: willkommen im forum


----------



## inzpekta (20. Januar 2012)

Die Leiste oben und der Player gefallen mir!
Darf man fragen woher?

BTW: Von mir auch ein Welcome...
Schau auch mal in die Gruppe rein, Link in meiner Sig...


----------



## GermanOtaku (20. Januar 2012)

Die Leiste oben ist Rainmeter, gepaart mit dem Programm Fences. Der Mediaplayer der da läuft ist Itunes


----------



## Gast12307 (20. Januar 2012)

Hey Tay  hab dein Tutorial jetzt mal angeguckt und wollte vll. auch meinen Desktop verhübschen  ich hab halt nur "Angst" dass der Start dadurch fühlbar länger dauert und es irgendwo/irgendwie bei irgendwas zu Problemen (Blackscreen/Bluescreen/Inkompatibilitäten/usw.) kommt... kannst du mir da vll. mal was zu sagen ? Alle anderen hier die auch nen Extreme Desktop habensind natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen mir Infos zu "liefern" 

greetz der belgen


----------



## Equilibrium (20. Januar 2012)

Nun bei einer SSD wirst du die Verzögerung kaum bemerken. Aber das ist wie alles andere nur ein subjektives Empfinden.


----------



## Re4dt (21. Januar 2012)

bel_gen_14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Tay  hab dein Tutorial jetzt mal angeguckt und wollte vll. auch meinen Desktop verhübschen  ich hab halt nur "Angst" dass der Start dadurch fühlbar länger dauert und es irgendwo/irgendwie bei irgendwas zu Problemen (Blackscreen/Bluescreen/Inkompatibilitäten/usw.) kommt... kannst du mir da vll. mal was zu sagen ? Alle anderen hier die auch nen Extreme Desktop habensind natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen mir Infos zu "liefern"
> 
> greetz der belgen



Kein Problem. Ich selber habe eine HDD und es braucht minimal 1-2 Sekunden mehr die aber weiter nicht nerven. 
Das es zu einem blackscreen, bluescreen kommen kann halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.  
Keine Sorge Rainmeter ist kein Resourcenfresser.


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Januar 2012)

Ich kann auch von nix klagen. Hab bereits meinen dritten Desktop aufgefrischt und es werden noch viele folgen


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (22. Januar 2012)

Mein Desktop


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. Januar 2012)

@kryptonite
an sich ganz hübsch, aber meines erachtens ein wenig zu simpel.

mal was anderes. 
ich hab die letzten 4 tage mal den iMac testen dürfen und ich muss sagen...in sachen design macht dies shcon einiges her. simpel, funktionell und trotzdem anschaulich.
dazu jetzt mal n par fragen:
-kennt jemand ne möglichkeit diese ganzen "blob" effekte in windows zugänglich zu machen? (speziell bei objectdoch, wenn dieser aus der taskleiste "auftaucht")
-gibt es ne möglichkeit die obere leiste in windows zu nutzen, so dass diese sich auch an das jeweilige programm anpasst
-gibt es evtl n theme, welches -OS X als vorbild- die ganzen aktiven HDDs/SSDs aufn desktop anzeigt? diese halt auch dementsprechend aufpoppen lässt
-kann man den explorer evtl ein wenig anpassen, dass dieser dem OS X ähnelt?

hab zwar schon n windows theme gefunden, welches ne menge in windows rumgespielt hat, allerdings konnte ich es nicht testen, da mein rechner mit diesem zusatz nicht hochgefahren fahr.
zum glück hatte ich davor n wiederherstellungspunkt erstellt...


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (22. Januar 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> an sich ganz hübsch, aber meines erachtens ein wenig zu simpel.



Für mich reicht es


----------



## GioInter (23. Januar 2012)

Nicht jedermanns Sache aber mir Geffälts. 

Und danke an den TE tolle arbeit


----------



## _PeG_ (23. Januar 2012)

wo habe ihr den bf3 hintergrund her?? kann mir bitte jemand eine pn mit dem link schicken..


----------



## rayon (3. Februar 2012)

Hi Re4dt,

erstmal vielen Dank für das HowTo! Es hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen und ich habe jetzt (finde ich) einen klasse Desktop!

*Ich habe aber nochmal eine Frage zu Rainmeter:*

Und zwar habe ich unteranderem ein Skin (FlyAway / cpu und ram) installiert, welches die CPU- und RAM-Auslastung anzeigt. Leider zeigt es oder sollte es gleichzeitig auch noch die CPU-Temperatur anzeigen. Nur kann Rainmeter aus irgendeinem Grund nicht meine CPU-Temperatur auslesen. (Es kann sein, dass das nicht an Rainmeter liegt, sondern allgemein nicht funktioniert. Bei Speedfan hat es, meine ich, auch nicht geklappt die CPU-Temperatur auszulesen.)
Das eigentliche Problem daran ist, dass sich bei jedem Start (Bei mir öffnet sich Rainmeter automatisch bei Systemstart) das Rainmeter-Protokoll öffnet und mir einen Fehlerbericht anzeigt, indem es mir sagt, dass die CPU-Temperatur nicht ausgelesen werden konnte.

Also nun zu meiner Frage:

*Kann ich irgendwie verhindern, dass sich das Protokoll zum Start öffnet, bzw. gar keins mehr geschrieben wird?*

Besser wär es natürlich, wenn meine CPU-Temperatur ausgelesen werden kann, aber da sie nicht unbedingt auf dem Desktop angezeigt werden muss, kann ich auf sie verzichten.

PS: Ich möchte nicht unbedingt mein Skin ändern.


----------



## NuTSkuL (3. Februar 2012)

bei deviantart ist der neueste post genau diesbezüglich:
"to fix the errors on startup with the cpu temperature u need to edit 2 things in the skin

Pluginlugins\CoreTempPlugin.dll


should be

Code: Select all
Pluginlugins\CoreTemp.dll


and there is no font so all u have to do is where fontface is add a font name
"


----------



## rayon (3. Februar 2012)

Dankeschön.
Jetzt bleibt das Protokoll beim Systemstart weg. Was hat die Umbennenung der .dll -Datei denn eigtl. für eine Wirkung? Die Fehlermeldungen bleiben kommen jetzt nicht mehr im Protokoll vor. Also kann man einfach einzelne (fehlerhafte) Funktion aus dem Programm "rausnehemen"!? Ist aber praktisch!


----------



## inzpekta (3. Februar 2012)

Braucht man dazu nicht sowieso CoreTemp?


----------



## NuTSkuL (3. Februar 2012)

@rayon
ich denke, dass durch die umbenennung lediglich die Komponente für einen anderen Programmteil wie verfügbar bzw. nicht verfügbar gemacht wurde. so nach dem Motto: xy.dll erwartet, aber nur xx.dll gefunden.

es ist natürlich gut möglich, dass die Methode, mit der die temp ausgelesen wird bei dir nicht funktioniert...sozusagen die selbe wie bei speedfan.
leider sitz ich derzeit nicht an meinem Rechner und hab somit auch nicht die Möglichkeit, nach ner Lösung zu suchen. notfalls schreibste einfach mal n comment mit bei deviantart rein.hab ich auch schon gemacht und meist wird einem da auch geholfen.

spontan fällt mir nurnoch ein, die CPU temp Komponente aus dem code komplett zu entfernen. wenn dies jedoch nicht offensichtlich dort geschrieben steht, kann es ne lange suche werden.

edit: aber die Schriftart hast du umbenannt?

edit 2: wer suchet, der findet
"If anyones having issues with the CoreTempPlugin.dll being missing is because this was designed for 32bit versions and there isnt a 64bit version of CoreTempPlugin.dll. To fix this issue, download Core Temp from here: [link] . If you have the beta of Rainmeter, the CoreTemp.dll should be in your plugins folder. Now to get this working, you need to edit the "cpu and ram" skin. Once opened in a program like Notepad, search for "CoreTempPlugin.dll" and replace it with "CoreTemp.dll".

Now all you have to do is refresh the skin. Im glad I could help "

letzteres kannst du natürlich weg lassen, da du die .dll bereits umbenannt hattest


----------



## Re4dt (5. Februar 2012)

rayon schrieb:


> Hi Re4dt,
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank für das HowTo! Es hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen und ich habe jetzt (finde ich) einen klasse Desktop!


 Freut mich das es dir geholfen hat. 


inzpekta schrieb:


> Braucht man dazu nicht sowieso CoreTemp?


 Ist Unterschiedlich. In meinen Augen funzt es in Verbindung mit dem MSI Afterburner am besten. 

In den nächsten Tagen bzw. in der Nächsten Woche werde ich im Tutorial hinzufügen wie man die Orbs verändern kann. 
Siehe Screenshot


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Februar 2012)

Kann mir mal einer sagen warum ich nur 5 Skins finde wenn ich auf deinen Link gehe ? Ich meine 4 hässliche Hentai Figuren sind nicht schön.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2012)

Wegen der Einstellungen, das sind die belibtesten der letzten 8 Std.


----------



## Re4dt (5. Februar 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer sagen warum ich nur 5 Skins finde wenn ich auf deinen Link gehe ? Ich meine 4 hässliche Hentai Figuren sind nicht schön.


 Klick oben auf 8 Hours und wähl dann All Time.


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Februar 2012)

Merci , ist auch ein bisschen komisch die Seite


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Februar 2012)

Hey Re4dt 
Sehr gutes Tutorial!
Ich hab jetzt einen viel schöneren Desktop 
Ich hab mal ne Frage: Im Startpost im Bild von Robin123 wie heisst dieser Datumskreis um die Uhr rum (unten rechts)?
Danke schonmal im Vorraus 

EDIT: Ich hab ihn gefunden : http://browse.deviantart.com/custom...eter/?qh=&section=&q=Corner+Calendar#/d2ql2vz

EDIT 2: Hier ist mein Desktop:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab's aber etwas dezenter gehalten


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Februar 2012)

ich benötige mal wieder rat.
derzeit schraube ich noch ein wenig an dem win theme rum, da ich es am besten komplett glass haben möchte.
das einzige design, was dies bietet und auch dezent ist, ist für mich SmoothSe7en.
an sihc funktioniert dies auch wunderbar, allerding hab ich das problem, dass zB auf meiner C: SSD der inhalt der programm ordner eine schwarze schrift hat...zusammen mit blackglassenhanced sieht man diese dann natürlich nicht.

wie kann es sein, dass bestimmte ordner, wozu auch meine komplette eine HDD zählt eine andere schrift-farbe haben?

bin ünrigens auch offen für andere themes, allerdings hab ich bisher keines gefunden, was fehlerfrei ist und das bietet, was ich möchte


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Februar 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> ich benötige mal wieder rat.



ich auch! 
(sorry, kann dir bei deinem nicht helfen...)


also:

mein aktueller ist im anhang. so sollte er eigendlich auch bleiben.
die sidebar ist von*** und darauf RocketDock.
soweit so gut.

mein problem:
wenn ich jetzt aus einem spiel komme (egal welches) dann ist die Sidebar immer über RocketDock, also kann ich die Icons gar nicht anklicken 
habe bereits die Sidebar auf "Bottom" gestellt, doch trotzdem wandert sie nach einem Spiel wieder nach vorne. 

gibts noch andere möglichkeiten, dass RocketDock nach einem Spiel anklickbar bleibt? ist ziemlich nervend jedes mal die ganzen reiter zu öffnen -.-


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Februar 2012)

genau ds hab ich bei meinem objectdock auch. zwar stört dies meist nix, weil sich bei mir nix überlappt, aber es passiert auch mal zwischendurch, wenn ich zwischen fenster wechsle.
alles hat bisher nix gebracht.

zu meinem problem: hab jetzt rausgefunden, dass sich die schriftfarbe ändert, wenn ich n anderes ordnersymbol verwende. ohne blackglassenhanced ist sie aber überall weiß...hab jetzt übrigens das jade v2 theme. ein sehr schönes, wie ich finde


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Februar 2012)

ich hab mir schon überlegt die sidebar in den wallpaper einzufügen, dass es quasi keine sidebar mehr ist. also nur rocketdock an der seite. 

aber ich schaff das nicht sauber


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Februar 2012)

hey, gute idee.
habs jetzt mal so gemacht.
kann ich dir gerne auch zaubern. musst nurmal dein pic reinstellen


----------



## Placebo (12. Februar 2012)

Danke für das Tutorial!
Hier ist meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Etwas leerer als andere hier, dafür sind die Symbole beim RocketDock selbst gemacht. Wenn jemand will, kann ich sie gerne hochladen (und noch ein paar zusätzlich machen).


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Februar 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> hey, gute idee.
> habs jetzt mal so gemacht.
> kann ich dir gerne auch zaubern. musst nurmal dein pic reinstellen


 

würdest du das versuchen? wär echt nett 

im anhang das bild. 
problem wird wohl sein die sidebar auf 1080 pixel zu bekommen. standartmäßig ist  1024 drin. über die .ini lässt sich das leicht ändern aufm desktop, aber das wird bei der png datei selber nicht übernommen.




Placebo schrieb:


> Danke für das Tutorial!
> Hier ist meiner:
> Etwas  leerer als andere hier, dafür sind die Symbole beim RocketDock selbst  gemacht. Wenn jemand will, kann ich sie gerne hochladen (und noch ein  paar zusätzlich machen).


 
dein Datum wird abgeschnitten. musst du kleiner machen. deine Icons sehen gut aus, nur finde ich sie passen nicht zum bild.


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Februar 2012)

ich hab die bar jetzt mal bis runter gezogen. wenn du ne glass taskleiste hast, könntes aber n bissle sch*** aussehen.
bei mir haut es mit den seitenverhältniss auch nicht hin, weshalb bei mir an der seite die halbe bar fehlt. vlt siehts ja ganz gut aus. 

ansonsten musste n pic von deinem desktop reinstellen, damit ich sehe, wieweit ich da was verschieben kann


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Februar 2012)

sieht gut aus! ich werds mal als hintergrund machen. danke dir schonmal 

edit:

Bild 1 ist das Original mit Sidebar

Bild 2 ist deine bearbeitung

Bild 3 sind beide, der innere bogen ist die sidebar. 

bin super zufrieden  hast was gut bei mir


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Februar 2012)

das freut mich, wenns dir gefällt. immerwieder schön, wenn man jemanden glücklich machen kann 

edit: wolltest dus auf beiden seiten haben?


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Februar 2012)

nene, so passt das  hab die rechte seite nur damit es gleich ist  da kommt eh nix rein.

eben nach einer runde battlefield wollt ich automatisch schon rechtsklicken um die sidebar wieder in den hintergrund zu stellen.


----------



## Placebo (13. Februar 2012)

> dein Datum wird abgeschnitten. musst du kleiner machen. deine Icons sehen gut aus, nur finde ich sie passen nicht zum bild.


Danke. Wird geändert. Wobei ich es eigentlich recht schön finde, dass sich die Icons stark vom Hintergrund abheben. Bin da aber eh noch etwas am Suchen


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Februar 2012)

ich kann immer wieder die Lucid Icons empfehlen. Sehr schön, rießige Auswahl. Auch in Schwarz erhältlich. Ich finde die kann man überall verwenden 

was mir eben noch aufgefallen ist: 
über deiner uhr hast du die wochentage. für was steht das R? sollte das nicht D (Donnerstag), bzw. T (Thursday) sein?


----------



## raptor-dj-cb (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo (Extreme-)Desktop Modder.
Ich bin auf dieses Tutorial gestoßen und habe mich nun durch die Forenseiten gekämpft und schon viel gelernt bzgl Rainmeter.
Hab allerdings eine Frage (an *inzpekta* ?). Und zwar suche die Spiele-Icons welche auf dem unten angehängten Bild in der obigen Leiste sind.
Ich habe schon hier im Forum, bei deviantart und natürlich google gesucht. Jedoch bin ich  leider nicht fündig geworden.
Würd mich freuen wenn mir jmd weiterhelfen kann.

gruß raptor


----------



## Sebastian1980 (13. Februar 2012)

also davon ausgehend, das die grauen scheiben unter den icons zu einem skin der verwendeten dockbar gehören, gibt es bei deviant art genügend passende oder zumindest strak ähnliche icons.
***


----------



## raptor-dj-cb (13. Februar 2012)

@Sebastian1980: Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Das die "Scheiben" zum Skin gehören hatte ich fälschlicherweise nicht angenommen.
Da muss ich mich wohl noch nen bisl schlau machen.Vielen Dank; Habe entsprechend ähnlich gute Icons unter deiner angegebenen Link gefunden.


----------



## Placebo (13. Februar 2012)

> über deiner uhr hast du die wochentage. für was steht das R? sollte das nicht D (Donnerstag), bzw. T (Thursday) sein?




 Stimmt... kann es aber auch nicht so schnell ändern, weil keine Ahnung hab, wo sich der Kalender die Wochentage herholt. Ist jedenfalls nicht normal in der Datei drinnen. 
Das PM passt jetzt, danke


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. Februar 2012)

raptor-dj-cb schrieb:


> @Sebastian1980: Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Das die "Scheiben" zum Skin gehören hatte ich fälschlicherweise nicht angenommen.
> Da muss ich mich wohl noch nen bisl schlau machen.Vielen Dank; Habe entsprechend ähnlich gute Icons unter deiner angegebenen Link gefunden.



icons findet man ganz einfach indem man bei google "(Spielname) icon deviantart" eingibt. ich verwende immer (meist) die von kingacid

die dock bar findest du unter*** Application Launchers on deviantART[/url] und dort jeweils unter dem unterpunkt objectdock bzw rocketdock. weiß den anmen von dieser leider nicht, aber findest sicherlich eine, die dir gefällt. und nicht vergessen bei deviantart oben links von popular auf newest zu stellen


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Februar 2012)

Placebo schrieb:


> Stimmt... kann es aber auch nicht so schnell ändern, weil keine Ahnung hab, wo sich der Kalender die Wochentage herholt. Ist jedenfalls nicht normal in der Datei drinnen.
> Das PM passt jetzt, danke


 

klick mit rechts auf die wochentage. dort öffnest du die .ini mit "Edit Skin"

nun öffnet sich der editor und dort suchst du nach dem entsprechenden Wert. sollte etwa so aussehen:



> [MeasureWeek]
> Measure=Time
> Format="%A"
> Substitute="Monday":"Montag","Tuesday":"Dienstag","Wednesday":"Mittwoch","Thursday":"Donnerstag","Friday":"Freitag","Saturday":"Samstag","Sunday":"Sonntag"



einfach entsprechend ändern. falls du nicht weiter weißt kannst du mir die .ini auch zuschicken und ich änder sie dir


----------



## Placebo (13. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja das Problem, normalerweise mach ich das auch so. Nur steht da nix 

Is der Standard Enigma Skin, also Enigma/Sidebar/Calendar.


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Februar 2012)

hmm.. hab den eben geladen und bei mir ist auch ein R drin 

hab weder in der .ini noch in den options.ini was gefunden..


----------



## inzpekta (14. Februar 2012)

Ich aber... 
Folgender Pfad:



> ...\Rainmeter\Skins\Enigma\Resources\Measures



Die Datei Calendar.lua editieren und in folgenden Zeilen das "R" ändern:



> tLabelsStartingSunday = {'S'; 'M'; 'T'; 'W'; 'R'; 'F'; 'S';}
> tLabelsStartingMonday = {'M'; 'T'; 'W'; 'R'; 'F'; 'S'; 'S';}



Kann man dann auch gleich auf Deutsch stricken...


----------



## Placebo (15. Februar 2012)

Danke


----------



## Sebastian1980 (15. Februar 2012)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen. bei allem elan kommt immer nur sowas ungemoddetes komplett schlichtes bei raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dabei hab ich den pc gerade neu aufgesetzt und dachte ich probiere mal ein wenig mit den vorschlägen aus dem thread hier.
ich glaub ich lass es so, schau ja doch kaum auf den desktop.

aber danke an Lan_Party für das wallpaper aus seinem blog.


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Februar 2012)

ich find dein rocketdock zu bunt  da fehlen mir die einheitlichen icons


----------



## Sebastian1980 (15. Februar 2012)

das gehts schon los. am ende benötige ich die gar nicht, was ich nell brauche bekomme ich angeheftet im startmenü und alles andere etwas weiter drunter. wozu ich jedesmal wieder anfange das ding zu installieren weiß ich auch nicht so wirklich.


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. Februar 2012)

wenn du das selber nichtmal weißt isses wirklich doof 
ich designe mein desktop beispielsweise, da ich oft einfach nur über den rechner meine anlage ansteuere. da macht es sich nunmal besser, wenn da was gut aussieht, als wenn da ne graue taskleiste mit irgendeinem sinnfreien hintergrundbild is.
da hab ich dann auch was von meinem dock, da ich da immer alles im blick habe. den startbutton von windows brauch ich prinzipiell garnicht mehr


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Februar 2012)

Hmm. Wird mal wieder Zeit für ein paar Updates oder Jungs?


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Februar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm. Wird mal wieder Zeit für ein paar Updates oder Jungs?



Genau! Hey Re4dt?


----------



## Re4dt (17. Februar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm. Wird mal wieder Zeit für ein paar Updates oder Jungs?





			
				EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! Hey Re4dt?



Jungs bin dabei!  hab gerade Prüfungen AB Klasse da hab ich kaum Zeit. Heute endlich Physik Prüfung hinter mir. Nächste Woche kommt nächstes Tool update!


----------



## Ephix (17. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte gern genau den Desktop von Robin der ist total geil 

Kennt jemand den Skin und könnte DL Link posten ?


----------



## Re4dt (17. Februar 2012)

Ich denke da fragst du ihn am besten Persöhnlich.  Über PN oder sowas. Ansonsten bin ich zu faul um die Skins zu suchen.


----------



## inzpekta (17. Februar 2012)

Sodale´
Ich bin für Vorschläge offen... 

Das Wetter spackt ab und zu rum. Wenn ich es 3-15x aktualisiere hab ich es so wie es sein soll,
ansonsten fehlen mal zwischendrin ein oder zwei Tage. Da zeigt er dann nix an.
Dann poppt auch das Rainmeter Fehlerfenster auf.

BTW: Wie bring ich ihm bei das er neue Plugins laden soll. Er meckert an einer FileListPlugin.dll obwohl die da ist.


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. Februar 2012)

dein styl gefällt mir ganz gut. macht echt was her...auch die icon mischung
nur ich bin kein fan von auto-hintergründen. aber das ist ja geschmackssache.
bei dem passt es ganz gut, aber wenn du n anderes pic mal nehmen willst, würd ich sone art seperator einbauen -sowas in der art von dark glass.


----------



## inzpekta (17. Februar 2012)

Hey... Danke!
Du meinst mit dem Separator sowas wie hier links: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ow-create-extreme-desktop-15.html#post3273547

Ist zwar schon wieder ein Auto drauf, aber besser als nackte Mädels, die hat ja jeder 
Ich schau mich mal bei Lan_Party im Blog um, da gibt's bestimmt was.


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. Februar 2012)

ja, so in etwa hab ich das gemeint.
es gibt natürlich auch die möglichkeit dies nicht über skins zu machen, sondern dies einfach direkt auf das hintergrundbild drauf zu legen. ersparrt dann probleme mit überlappenden skins und ist zudem ressourcensparender...auch wenn man den unterschied kaum merken wird 
um dich inspirieren zu lassen kannste ja einfach deviantart durchschauen. dort gibt es viele schöne ideen


----------



## inzpekta (19. Februar 2012)

So... ich hab noch ein anderes Wetter gefunden, allerdings sträubt sich das gegen die
Umstellung auf deutsch...
Die analogen Instrumente passen auch ganz gut ins Konzept.

Kann mir jemand mal erklären wir ich diesen häßlichen weißen Rand vom Commander-Icon
wegkriege? Wie kann ich den transparent machen?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (19. Februar 2012)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal erklären wir ich diesen häßlichen weißen Rand vom Commander-Icon
> wegkriege?


vielleicht hilft dir alternativ auch sowas:*** Dock Icons on deviantART[/url]


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. Februar 2012)

sieht echt gut aus. könntest du mir veraten, was das fürn wetter-skin ist?

alles bezüglich icons mache ich per icofx. das ist kostenlos und bietet alles zum bearbeiten/transparent machen.


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Februar 2012)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal erklären wir ich diesen häßlichen weißen Rand vom Commander-Icon
> wegkriege? Wie kann ich den transparent machen?


 

10 sekunden gimp  schick mir die datei, ich machs dir


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. Februar 2012)

echt? einfach weiß mit transparent ersetzen wird aber nix. wird ne schöne pixel-für-pixel arbeit.

du hast übrigens das selbe noch bei deinem player-nur mit schwarz


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Februar 2012)

Unglaublich aber war es gibt wieder ein Bilderupdate!


----------



## inzpekta (20. Februar 2012)

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Wenn ich zuhause bin setz ich mich nochmal dran.

Den Wetterskin gibt's dann auch...


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

ich brauchte mal n tapetenwechsel.
ist zwar noch lange nicht fertig (in configs rumschrauben ist mühseelig), aber find ich schonmal nicht schlecht


----------



## Norman (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo, hat jemand ne Ahnung wie der Skin vom TE heisst (erstes Bild im Spoiler, erste Seite)? Wrde gerne CPU, Ram, Uhrzeit und Datum verwenden...


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

hatte ich mal selber, deshalb:***

edit: hab grad nochmal geschaut. bin mir nichtmehr sicher, obs das wirklich is xD


----------



## Norman (20. Februar 2012)

danke aber ich denke dass ist er nicht xD


----------



## Re4dt (20. Februar 2012)

Norman schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand ne Ahnung wie der Skin vom TE heisst (erstes Bild im Spoiler, erste Seite)? Wrde gerne CPU, Ram, Uhrzeit und Datum verwenden...


*** Rainmeter by ~mani0008 on deviantART[/url]
Hier bitteschön.


----------



## Norman (20. Februar 2012)

danke dir... und danke für das Tut, bin leider jetzt erst drauf gestoßen^^


----------



## inzpekta (20. Februar 2012)

@NuTSkuL: Link zum Wetter 
Rainmeter Skins - Batman Skins - Rainmeter by silentwhite - Customize.org

Das mit den Icon verschiebe ich mal, weil mein Rainmeter gerade rumspackt...
Ich starte gleich mal neu...

Reboot tut guud...


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

merci


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

inzpekta schrieb:


> @NuTSkuL: Link zum Wetter
> Rainmeter Skins - Batman Skins - Rainmeter by silentwhite - Customize.org


 

wo find ich in der .ini den code zum ändern des ortes?


----------



## Re4dt (20. Februar 2012)

Leute was für ein Update wünscht ihr euch eigentlich als nächstes?  
Habt ihr Vorschläge?
BTW: Bald hat der Thread endlich 1000Postings


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Leute was für ein Update wünscht ihr euch eigentlich als nächstes?
> Habt ihr Vorschläge?
> BTW: Bald hat der Thread endlich 1000Postings


 

"wie füge ich ein hintergrundbild ein" 

nee spaß.. wär nice wenn du etwas näher auf die .ini's eingehen könntest. also wie man die farben ändert (FontColor=255, 255, 255, 200), größe und so zeugs 

edit: wolltest du nicht ein update machen zu den start orbs?


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> wo find ich in der .ini den code zum ändern des ortes?


uno momento, ich schau auch mal nach

edit: steht gleich am anfnag
[Variables]
;Please replace your location code of Weather.com below, e.g: Taipei is TWXX0021.
;You can check it on Weather.com or Google.
;And you may also delete "&unit=m" if you prefer the Fahrenheit Scale.

URL=http://xoap.weather.com/weather/local/SWXX0099?cc=*&unit=m&dayf=6

Font=Copperplate Gothic bold


----------



## Re4dt (20. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> edit: wolltest du nicht ein update machen zu den start orbs?


 Das steht natürlich fest.  Wollt ihr es lieber als Screencast oder Text form?  
Zu den .ini's ja dazu könnt ich auch was machen


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

prinzipiell bedarf es ja nicht großartigen tuts. ist natürlich schön, wenn du das machst, aber geht sowas nicht mit 2 sätzen 
bei den inis wär vlt im startpost n guter platz um ne erklärung für grundlegende begriffe/schemen zu machen.
also beispielsweise, dass es die möglichkeit gibt die ganzen config sachen über ne extra rsources.inc zu machen und die dann über bestimmte befehle in die einzelnen inis einzubetten


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> uno momento, ich schau auch mal nach
> 
> edit: steht gleich am anfnag
> [Variables]
> ...


 

ja, soweit bin ich auch. muss ich meinen code jetzt in das dick gedruckte oder in das unterstrichene einfügen? beides hat bei mir keine (nicht die gewünschte) wirkung gebracht. hab kuschlige 31°C laut dem wetter skin 
habe auch schon eine zusätzliche zeile namens "WeatherCodeLocation=(hier mein code)" gemacht, auch keine wirkung


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

das unterstrichene bringt ja nix, dass wird ja durch das ";" am anfang der zeile ignoriert
unter deinem code findest du unter weather.com aber die richtigen angaben?


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

hmmm. ich bin ein idiot 

Fahrenheit


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

orginal steht doch aber schon °C da...???
kommt leute, 14 posts schaffen wir noch


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

am skin selber steht nur °

ich find in der ini aber auch nix zum umstellen auf °C


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

lau der beschreibung sollte es ja durch das "unit=m" im link ja so ausgelesen werden. wenn nicht müssen wir mal probieren, nen code aus nem anderen skin zu nehmen


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> wenn nicht müssen wir mal probieren, nen code aus nem anderen skin zu nehmen


 

hab in jeder wetter ini einen anderen code  "weathercode" "locationcode" usw..


----------



## Norman (20. Februar 2012)

Gibs auch Skins mit Verknüpfungen zu Ordnern und Programmen, der die Bilder von der exe nimmt oder schon welche "vorinstalliert" sind? Mir gefällt Rocketdock irgendwie nicht...


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

ich meine auch den teil code der kompletten ini. nicht nur den zip code


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

Norman schrieb:


> Gibs auch Skins mit Verknüpfungen zu Ordnern und Programmen, der die Bilder von der exe nimmt oder schon welche "vorinstalliert" sind? Mir gefällt Rocketdock irgendwie nicht...


 nimm objectdock 
indem du in der ini rumschreibst kannst du dir ja ein anderes ico/png aussuchen. ist halt nur nicht so leicht wie in den seperaten dock programmen. ich hatte mal zu testzwecken vor ner weile eins probiert und das war zudem (zumindest wenns animiert bzw bewegt sein soll) vergleichsweise langsam
edit: sry für doppelpost


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

achso meinst du. verdammt  kannst du mir mal den part *[MeasureWeatherRSS]* kopieren? hab fäkalien gebaut 

edit: am besten einmal komplett die .ini im spoiler


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

ich hoffe das reicht:

```
[MeasureWeatherRSS]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
UpdateRate=3600
Url=#URL#
RegExp="(?siU)<weather ver="(.*)">(.*)<tmp>(.*)</tmp>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<day d="1" t="(.*)" dt="(.*)">(.*)<hi>(.*)</hi>(.*)<low>(.*)</low>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)<day d="2" t="(.*)" dt="(.*)">(.*)<hi>(.*)</hi>(.*)<low>(.*)</low>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)<day d="3" t="(.*)" dt="(.*)">(.*)<hi>(.*)</hi>(.*)<low>(.*)</low>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)"
StringIndex=1
IfAboveValue=1
IfAboveAction=!execute [!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIconNA][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon]
;Debug=1
;--------------------------------

[MeasureWeatherTemp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=3

[MeasureWeatherDesc]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=5

[MeasureWeatherIcon]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=7
;-------------------------

;tomorrow's weather description, id=18
;tomorrow's day, id=9
;tomorrow's date, id=10, you can redefine the StringIndex value below with the id#
[MeasureWeatherDate1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=10

;tomorrow's Hi-temp, id=12
;tomorrow's Lo-temp, id=14, you can redefine the StringIndex value below with the id#
[MeasureWeatherTemp1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=12

;tomorrow's weather icon, id=16
[MeasureWeatherIcon1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=16
;-------------------------

;D+2, weather description, id=29
;D+2, day of week, id=20
;D+2, date, id=21
[MeasureWeatherDate2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=21

;D+2, Hi-temp, id=23
;D+2, Lo-temp, id=25
[MeasureWeatherTemp2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=23

;D+2, weather icon, id=27
[MeasureWeatherIcon2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=27

;-------------------------

;D+3, weather description, id=40
;D+3, day of week, id=31
;D+3, date, id=32
[MeasureWeatherDate3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=32

;D+3, Hi-temp, id=34
;D+3, Lo-temp, id=36
[MeasureWeatherTemp3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=34

;D+3, weather icon, id=38
[MeasureWeatherIcon3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=38
```
wär es nicht einfacher das ding nochmal runterzuladen


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

uuh fail jetz isses weg  

dann halt nochma saugen..


also jetz isses wieder back to the roots. hab nur meinen code an die richtige stelle im link eingefügt


----------



## Norman (20. Februar 2012)

Hoffe das war nicht ernst gemeint mit Objektdock 

Was für ne .ini meinst du?


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

ne, war natürlich n witz.
und in der ini (meistens zumindest) is gespeichert, welches icon an welcher stelle des skins angezeigt werden soll. entweder suchst du das icon aus dem ordner raus und ersetzt es durch das neue (was du einfach entsprechend dem orginal umbenannt hast), oder du gibst in der ini nen anderen dateinamen an. wobei das mit dem icon ersetzen natürlich einfacher ist


----------



## inzpekta (20. Februar 2012)

Habt ihr das jetzt mit den Celsius hingekriegt?
NuTSkuL hat's schon richtig erfasst. Das unit=m im Link stellt um.

Und wieso steht bei euch xoap.weather.com
Ich hab xml.weather.com

BTW: Next= 1000


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

nutskul, hast du es auf °C? 

dann kannst du mir ja deinen link schicken  



inzpekta schrieb:


> Habt ihr das jetzt mit den Celsius hingekriegt?
> NuTSkuL hat's schon richtig erfasst. Das unit=m im Link stellt um.



wo soll das im link sein? 
da ist eben keins da, also sollte es ja schon auf °C sein




inzpekta schrieb:


> Und wieso steht bei euch xoap.weather.com
> Ich hab xml.weather.com



hab auch xml.weather




inzpekta schrieb:


> BTW: Next= 1000


 
1000!!!


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

um ehrlich zu sein hab ich garnicht weiter rumprobiert, weil der skin bei mir nix anzeigen wollte.
mach ich jetzt evtl mal.

OT: eben in der southpark folge "und wenn ein reicher prominenter wiedereinmal unzählige frauen flachl***, dann wissen wir, es ist nicht so weil männer so sind, sondern weil ein außerirdischer zauberer einen mächtigen fluch ausgesprochen hat." made my day


----------



## inzpekta (20. Februar 2012)

Yeah... 1000 

Hier rein:

URL=http://xml.weather.com/weather/local/USCA0509?cc=**&unit=m*&dayf=6


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

er sagt es


----------



## Norman (20. Februar 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> ne, war natürlich n witz.
> und in der ini (meistens zumindest) is gespeichert, welches icon an welcher stelle des skins angezeigt werden soll. entweder suchst du das icon aus dem ordner raus und ersetzt es durch das neue (was du einfach entsprechend dem orginal umbenannt hast), oder du gibst in der ini nen anderen dateinamen an. wobei das mit dem icon ersetzen natürlich einfacher ist



ja aber dazu brauch ich ja erstmal sowas, habe jetzt auf der Seite mal nach Apps gesucht und das gefunden:*** App Launcher - Pack by ~kovadam89 on deviantART[/url]


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

also muss das rein? 

ahhh! es hat klick gemacht  mein englisch ist schon eingerostet. ist doch logisch was der satz 



> And you may also delete "&unit=m" if you prefer the Fahrenheit Scale.


 heißt  

wenn du fahrenheit *willst* musst du das löschen  sinngemäß übersetzt


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

prinzipiell bieten die meisten skins/themes auch nen apllication launcher mit an. ich hatte zB schon den vom*** theme genommen, aber jetzt auch den vom*** wobei letzerer prinzipiell nur 5 bzw 10 bietet (app+folder launcher). jedoch könnte man theoretisch über die ini weiter hinzufügen

@energy: man, haste die brain.exe noch gefunden xD is natürlich n joke


----------



## inzpekta (20. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> also muss das rein?
> 
> ahhh! es hat klick gemacht  mein englisch ist schon eingerostet. ist doch logisch was der satz
> 
> ...



Ganz genau...
Und... klappts?


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

verdammt...wir habens chon 1.006 post....NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!

its party time


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

es läuft  noch ein paar feinheiten und dann gibts ein update im bilder thread 




NuTSkuL schrieb:


> @energy: man, haste die brain.exe noch gefunden xD is natürlich n joke


 
sollte ich mal zum autostart hinzufügen


----------



## inzpekta (20. Februar 2012)

1010 ...

@Re4dt: Meinen Glückwunsch zu über 1000 Posts!


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> es läuft  noch ein paar feinheiten und dann gibts ein update im bilder thread


na da bin ich aber mal gespannt. 
und von mir auhch glückwünsche für über 1000 posts...die nächsten 9k warten auf uns.

PS: ich gönn mir zur feier des tages erstmal nen schönen wein...oder doch lieber n whiskey??? ne, dann lauf ich morgen früh noch gegen die tür


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

update ist draußen 

wer zu faul ist drüben zu schauen, bild im anhang


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

sieht ja ganz schick aus. nur mich stört n bisschen der große schriftgrößen unterschied. 
und sry - aber bitte mach mal bei der taskleiste was. das custom design mag ich überhaupt nicht und das normale firefox icon genauso wenug. wenns dich nicht stört is aber natürlich alles top


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

schriftgröße angepasst 
mir gefällt die standart taskleiste mit dem start orb  hast du alternativen zu firefox? sollte möglichst von lucid sein


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

also von lucid hab ich eins, aber mir persönlich gefällt dies nicht. hab ich mal im anhang mit drin

edit: hab mal noch ein anderes mit dran gehängt. gefällt mir ganz gut, aber wirklich zu deinem passen wirds bestimmt nicht


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

naja wirklich großer unterschied ist ja nicht da. lediglich der grauton in der mitte fehlt bei deinem. das zweite sieht auch gut aus, aber wie schon gesagt passt es nicht.


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

naja, ich geh jetzt mal ins bett *gähn*  in 6h muss ich schon wieder raus. 
ich lass mich mal überraschen, ws du noch zu stande bringst. kann dir nur die Buuf icons empfehlen. hab ich auch meinen kompletten explorer mit vollgekleistert...genauso wie auch mein firefox icon (siehe desktop screenshot objectdock ganz links.)
also dann, schönen abend noch

edit: eins noch. bei firefox hab ich bisher keine andere möglichkeit gefunden, als mittels rosourcehacker die exe zu bearbeiten


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Februar 2012)

dann mal gute nacht  

hab urlaub  

ich schau mir noch die Buuf icons an

edit: nee die gehen gar nicht


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. Februar 2012)

ich brauch mal eure meinung.
hab mir nen app launcher gezogen,allerdings ist der n bisschen wiederspenstig. an sich vom coden her hab ich alles hinbekommen, allerdings ist die leftMousDownAction sehr wählerisch...genauso wie die MouseOverAction. da muss ich immer wirklich auf die schrift drauf klicken, damit was passiert. hab mal den code mit angehängt. vlt kennt ja jemand n trick

```
[Meter21]
Meter=STRING
x=300
Y=370
FontColor=#FontColor#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#FontSize#
StringAlign=Right
FontFace=#FontFace#
AntiAlias=1
Hidden=0
Text="Paint"
MouseOverAction=!Execute [!SetOption Meter21 FontColor #MyColor#]
MouseLeaveAction=!Execute [!SetOption Meter21 FontColor #FontColor#][!SetOption Meter21 StringStyle #StringStyle#]
LeftMouseDownAction= !execute ["%windir%\system32\mspaint.exe"]
```


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Februar 2012)

was genau willst du machen?

wenn du mit der maus über den text fährst dass er farbig hinterlegt wird, oder? so hab ich das jetzt verstanden


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. Februar 2012)

gemacht wird das alles schon.
es geht wirklich bloß darum, dass das ganze nicht als feld funktioniert, sondern lediglich die schriftart als action feld. deshalb muss ich nicht nur in den bereich kommen, sondern direkt mit der maus auf die schrift. das ist manchmal n richtiges gedultsspiel
sry für die bescheidene ausdrucksweise


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Februar 2012)

ahh ich verstehe 

also musst du die schrift an sich anklicken, damit sich etwas tut und nicht nur das feld.

vielleicht hilft es dir weiter, so ist es in dem wetter skin, den wir gestern nacht gebastelt haben 



```
[Minimize]
Meter=STRING
X=110
Y=80
FontColor=255, 255, 255, 200
FontSize=7
FontFace=#Font#
StringAlign=CENTER
Prefix="Minimize"
AntiAlias=1
Hidden=0
MouseOverAction=!Execute [!RainmeterShowMeter MouseOverMinimize][!RainmeterRedraw]
MouseLeaveAction=!Execute [!RainmeterHideMeter MouseOverMinimize][!RainmeterRedraw]
LeftMouseDownAction=!Execute [!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon3][!RainmeterHideMeter Line2][!RainmeterHideMeter Refresh][!RainmeterMoveMeter 120 22 MeterIcon][!RainmeterMoveMeter 175 32 MeterTemp][!RainmeterShowMeter Maximize][!RainmeterHideMeter MouseOverMinimize][!RainmeterHideMeter Minimize][!RainmeterRedraw]
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute [!RainmeterRedraw]
```

BTW: wie machst du den code? also das fenster 

- habs


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. Februar 2012)

erstmal danke, aber weiter hilft mir dies auch noch nicht.
hab jetzt die idee, sozusagen um jedes feld n kästchen zu ziehen, dieses invisible zu machen und über dies sowohl die over als auhc down action zu machen. bloß mal schauen wie man das relisieren kann

prinzipiell hab jetzt jetzt bloß n par texfelder über die ich di actions laufen lassen. man sieht aber was dabei raus kommt

edit: in nem anderen skin hab ich das gefunden

```
[App1-3]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=Style
Group=1
X=r
Y=19r
W=150
H=12
ClipString=1
Hidden=#Hidden1#
Text=#App1-3#
MouseOverAction=!Execute [!RainmeterMoveMeter 18 73 Hover][!RainmeterShowMeter Hover][!RainmeterRedraw]
MouseLeaveAction=!Execute [!RainmeterHideMeter Hover][!RainmeterRedraw]
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute ["#Link1-3#"]
```
allerdings kann ich mit dem x=r nicht viel anfangen...von dem rest mal abgesehen


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (21. Februar 2012)

Was haltet Ihr davon... -




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab schon ein bisschen Zeit in die Config investieren müssen...


----------



## Blutengel (21. Februar 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon... -


 

Find ich schon ganz cool! 

Was ich noch ändern würde....

Auf der rechten Seite sind 3 o. 4 Elemente die viel weißer/ heller sind als die ganzen anderen. Spiel da vielleicht mal an der Transparenz und gleich die n bisserl an. Außerdem finde ich das die Uhr nicht dazu passt.

edit:
Update meines Deks`s
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/291-der-extreme-desktop-thread-511.html#post3978238


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Februar 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon... -


 


sieht gut aus ist das deine süße oben rechts? 

dein wetter finde ich oben viel zu viel. da hätte die hälfte auch gereicht. und wie schon erwähnt die uhr


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. Februar 2012)

Danke für das Feedback !

Werd mal die Farbtöne anpassen und mich nach anderen Uhren umschauen


----------



## Blutengel (22. Februar 2012)

Jessas, was kann man sich einen abklicken wenn man n Hintergrundbild auf enormer Vergrößerung an bestimmten Punkten farblich umgestaltet  

Unendliche Klicks zum Farbe aufnehmen, einzelne Pixxel umfärben, die Ränder mit bestimmten Farbverläufen Pixxel für Pixxel umarbeiten,.....

Alle Achtung vor Leuten die sowas "professionel" machen 

Ich hab nu 1 Stunde mit Farbumgestaltung gekämpft! Hab auf dem  Hintergrundbild den Schriftzug "Crynet Systems" in ne andere Farbe  gebracht.  Der war hell weiß und hat in den Augen gestochen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. Februar 2012)

wow blutangel, haste dir ja wirklich richtigf arbeit gemacht.

hab jetzt zumindest teilweise ne lösung für mein problem. die schrift bleibt alles so, aber ich lege an der jeweiligen stelle noch n png drüber, über welches ich die maus actions laufen lasse. funktioniert in der theorie und der praxis zumindest teilweise. denn sobald ich das transparente feld über die schrift lege (selbe koordinaten) erkennt er kein MausOver mehr. nur wenn ich ein teil des transparenten felden einfärbe erkennt er an genau der stelle die action.
hat jemand noch ne idee? will nicht mitten auf meinem bildschirm irgendwelchen eingefärbten felder haben

edit: fals jemand ne lösung haben will. auf der transparenten ebene ne weiße plazieren und die deckkraft auf 1% setzen. dann sieht man nix, aber es reicht damit rainmeter es erkennt

edit2: der vollständigkeit halber hier mal mein code...vorher stehen natürlich noch die variables

```
[Meter02]
Meter=STRING
x=300
Y=80
FontColor=#FontColor#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#FontSize#
StringAlign=Right
FontFace=#FontFace#
AntiAlias=1
Hidden=0
Text="Powerpoint"
;-----------------------------------------------------------
[Meter021]
Meter=IMAGE
ImageName=trans.png
x=165
Y=80
AntiAlias=1
MouseOverAction=!Execute [!SetOption Meter02 FontColor #MyColor#]
MouseLeaveAction=!Execute [!SetOption Meter02 FontColor #FontColor#][!SetOption Meter02 StringStyle #StringStyle#]
LeftMouseDownAction= !execute ["C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\POWERPNT.EXE"]
```


----------



## Mazzel-92 (22. Februar 2012)

Hey Re4dt, erstmal danke, Respekt und was nicht noch alles für dieses Tut - echt hammer!!! 
Ich hab mir nun auch einen Extreme Desktop gemacht, ist aber noch in der Beta. Im Spoiler findest du Vorher-Nachher-Bilder. Ich würde dich aber mal bitten, folgendes Docklet in den Startpost zu editieren: Taskbar Hider Wie der Name schon sagt, versteckt er die Taskbar und das viel besser als es Windows mit dem "Automatisch ausblenden" könnte - kann ich jedem nur empfehlen!
So, hier nun die Bilder. Wie gesagt, ist Beta - werden wohl noch ein paar Rainmeter-Skins hinzukommen, außerdem werden die normalen Ornder-Icons noch durch andere ersetzt (im Win-Explorer)....



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Und dann hätte ich da noch eine Frage:*
Gibt es ein Docklet oder so was ähnliches, mit dem man Explorer-Fenster in das RocketDock minimieren kann? Ich weiß, man kann im RocketDock "ins RocketDock minimieren" einstellen! Irgendwie sind die Win7-Fenster aber anders, sodass die immer wieder in die normale Taskleiste minimiert werden, selbst wenn die mit oben genanntem Tool komplett ausgeblendet wurde.... :-O
Und eine andere Frage hätte ich auch noch: Gibt es ein anderes Stack Docklet, dass die Grid-Anordnung nutzt und dabei Thumbnails anzeigen kann? Ich habe meine Filme im Stack Docklet (siehe Screen unten) und man sieht halt nur das Standard-Symbol plus Namen. Wenn man wie im Explorer die normalen Thumbs sehen könnte, das wäre enorm krass!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schon/noch Mal!!!

Gruß
Mazzel

Edit:
Ist übrigens beides jeweils mit Diashow von verschiedenen Backgrounds. Außerdem habe ich die Sekunden-Funktion von der "Corner Clock" selbst geschrieben.


----------



## F@br!x (23. Februar 2012)

Hey Hey,

ich such die Uhr aus dem 3ten Bild im Startpost.. hab auch ne Corner Clock gefunden aber da fehlt nen bissl was 
könnte ihr mir evtl. helfen ?

mfg


----------



## Mazzel-92 (23. Februar 2012)

Sieht für koch aus, als hättest du die »*** Clock [/URL]« gefunden, hättest jedoch gerne den »Corner Calendar«... Den findest du in der alten Version*** und in der neuen Version***
Hoffe, die Links gehen - Booom vom Handy da... Mobile Links sind ja manchmal ein wenig anders....
Hoffe trotzdem, ich konnte dir helfen!

Gruß
Mazzel


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (23. Februar 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr davon... -
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=521945"/>
> 
> Hab schon ein bisschen Zeit in die Config investieren müssen...



Ich find ihn eigentlich ganz cool? Kannst du mir sagen wie deine Wetteranzeige heist?


----------



## F@br!x (23. Februar 2012)

danke Mazzel

link gingen und der rest hat auch geklappt

scheen Tag noch


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (23. Februar 2012)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Ich find ihn eigentlich ganz cool? Kannst du mir sagen wie deine Wetteranzeige heist?


 
Danke 

Wetteranzeige heißt TWC 9 Day und gehört zu Visions+ 

Aso:

Hat einer von Euch auch seit der neuen Rainmeter Version diese blöde Statusmeldung nach der Windowsanmeldung ???

Die nervt und ich will sie weghaben, hat da einer ne Idee ??


----------



## NuTSkuL (23. Februar 2012)

nachdem ich vor ner weile probleme mit nem theme hatte, hab ich einfach die alte version wieder drauf gemacht.
ne neue brauch doch auch niemand, solange alles funktioniert


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Februar 2012)

ich hab die version 2.1.0 von rainmeter. ist schon etwas älter

danke für den tipp mit dem fehler, werde wohl nicht updaten solange alles läuft 

Never change a running System.


----------



## F@br!x (23. Februar 2012)

Hey,

ich nochma.. so nach geschätzten stunden bei devian, hab ich die Statusanzeige für Hdd, Ram & Cpu wie im 3ten Bild im Startpost nich gefunden
könnt mir wer da evtl. nochma helfen

mfg

"edit" dann doch noch gefunden


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (23. Februar 2012)

Hey ho Leute, 

kann mir jemand sagen ob es möglich ist diese Bar nicht waagrecht anzuordnen sondern senkrecht? 
*** Weather Beta 3 by =sgtevmckay on deviantART[/URL]

Ist die von Snak3_Plissk3n eine Seite zuvor.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (23. Februar 2012)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Hey ho Leute,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen ob es möglich ist diese Bar nicht waagrecht anzuordnen sondern senkrecht?
> *** Weather Beta 3 by =sgtevmckay on deviantART[/URL]
> ...



Bei mir sehe ich keine Möglichkeit die Senkrecht zu stellen...
ist glaub ich nicht so gedacht.

Die neue Rainmeter Version hat alles eingedeutscht, 
das ist nicht schlecht und man überall jetzt auf Skin verwalten klicken und kann easy alles konfigurieren,
aber das Logfenster beim Windowsstart nervt !


----------



## Mazzel-92 (23. Februar 2012)

sagt mal wisst ihr, wie es möglich ist, Win7-Explorer-Fenster ins RocketDock zu minimieren?


----------



## NuTSkuL (23. Februar 2012)

ich weiß nicht, ob ich dich richtig verstehe, aber wenn müsstest du das über die explorer.exe machen. allerdings kannste die ja nicht zu machen, weil sonst auch taskleiste und anderes verschwinden würde.
@stormtrooper
die option hab icha uch nciht gefunden. hab mir jetzt den code auch noch nicht genau angeschut, aber evtl könntest du es über die x-y-werte einfach deinen vorstellungen anpassen.

@snak3
was steht denn in dem log fenster? hatte das bei enr vorherigen version halt shconmal, wo es probleme mit dem einen aktiven skin gab. hatte iwas nicht gefunden oder so


----------



## inzpekta (23. Februar 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> ...evtl könntest du es über die x-y-werte einfach deinen vorstellungen anpassen.



Wäre auch mein Vorschlag gewesen... Einfach mal ausprobieren...



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> @snak3
> was steht denn in dem log fenster? hatte das bei enr vorherigen version halt shconmal, wo es probleme mit dem einen aktiven skin gab. hatte iwas nicht gefunden oder so



Das Fenster nervt gewaltig. Da stehen Fehlermeldungen drin und Hinweise.
Bei mir meckert er andauern eine Filelist.dll an, obwohl die da ist.

Aber es ist schon bequemer geworden Skins reinzuladen und auszuprobieren.
Und natürlich die deutsche Übersetzung...


----------



## NuTSkuL (23. Februar 2012)

die dll kann auch sozusagen die verkehrte version sein. schau mal, ob du im i-net bzw auf der rainmeter seite vom dem skin ne neue version von der dll findest.
ansonsten lösch den skin 

edit: ist das logfenster das selbe wies protokoll? weil ich kann bei mir unten n häkchen setzen, welceh meldungen ich angezeigt bekommen will


----------



## inzpekta (23. Februar 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> ...ansonsten lösch den skin



Ja, genau ... 

Das ist dasselbe, aber die Häkchen werden nicht angenommen, kann ich klicken was ich will...
Und nochmal


----------



## NuTSkuL (23. Februar 2012)

schau mal hier


----------



## inzpekta (23. Februar 2012)

Danke, werd ich ausprobieren sobald meine Kiste wieder rennt...


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (24. Februar 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> @stormtrooper
> die option hab icha uch nciht gefunden. hab mir jetzt den code auch noch nicht genau angeschut, aber evtl könntest du es über die x-y-werte einfach deinen vorstellungen anpassen.



Thx für die Antwort, aber das Problem ist das ich nix finde was wie x-y Koordinaten aussieht .

Aber vl. kannst du mal kucken .


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (24. Februar 2012)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Das Fenster nervt gewaltig. Da stehen Fehlermeldungen drin und Hinweise.
> Bei mir meckert er andauern eine Filelist.dll an, obwohl die da ist.
> 
> Aber es ist schon bequemer geworden Skins reinzuladen und auszuprobieren.
> Und natürlich die deutsche Übersetzung...


 
So ist es !!!

Ich denke aber außerdem, dass dieses Fenster auch bliebe, wenn keine Fehler oder kritische Ereignisse mehr auftreten, da auch jede Menge Infos drinstehen...

Es ist leider auch kein eigener Prozess, sondern ein Rainmeter Ausgabefenster


----------



## Stizza (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde habe nun auch Rainmeter für mich entdeckt hatte vorher mit Samurize zu tuen und unter Linux Cronky.
Würde gerne ein eigenes Script schreiben was auf meine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt ist allerdings finde ich keine Anleitung oder Hilfe wie man so etwas angeht und wenn ich mir Fertige Conifigs anschaue Steige ich da noch nicht durch.
Hätte da jemand einen Tip für mich?

und zweite frage Wäre kann Rainmeter auch so etwas wie Farben nach Status ändern? zb. eine Festplatten Überwachung bzw. eine Bar egal ob % oder GB, normal soll sie weiß sein wenn ich nur noch 10GB oder 90% frei habe soll es Rot werden ist das Möglich?

Grüße an euch alle


----------



## NuTSkuL (26. Februar 2012)

ein neues mitglied der gemeinde, wie schön 
die wichtigsten parameter und hinweise zu allen findet man direkt bei rainmeter: hier
ich bin was configs angeht zwar kein profi, aber n kleinen überblick hab ich schon über die ganze sache.

die meisten skins basieren darauf, dass man meist ein ordner mit den resources -also bild (-elementen), pre-configs (schriftart,-farbe,...) und was es sonst noch so gibt.
die einzelnen configs beginnt man dann mit den üblichen metadaten und fängt danach an die variables zu definieren, wo man sich dann beispielsweise auf den resources ordner beziehen kann.
gefolgt von evtl measure elemnten (CPU-takt, auslastung, zeit,...) die man dann auf spezielle werte bezieht (also x bekommt beispielsweise nen variablen wert zugewiesen). im folgenden kommt dann der eigentliche anzeige-teil, wo mann dann schrift, bilder und der rest einbinden und den einzelnen elementen dann die measure-werte zuweist.

wenn du fragen zu den mouse actions hast oder wie du was einbinden sollst...immer her damit

ich hoffe, dass das alles so stimmt und dass man es auch verstehen kann


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (26. Februar 2012)

@NuTSkuL

Kannst du mir vl. sagen wie und wo Ich umstelle das die Anzeige nicht horizontal ist sondern vertikal? 
*** deviantART[/url]


----------



## NuTSkuL (27. Februar 2012)

tut mir leit, hatte das wochenende nur wenig zeit und auch kein rainmeter auf dem rechner hier.
werde morgen nachmittag mich aber mal dran versuchen, wenn es nicht jemand bis dahin gemacht hat  ich hoffe, solange hälltst du es noch aus


----------



## Toastbre4d (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich würde gern mal wissen, wie sich das mit der Speicher- und CPU-Nutzung von Rainmeter und Rocketdock verhält. Meine Windows Sidebar verbraucht etwa 200 MB (nach 4 Tagen Dauerbetrieb). Außerdem hätte ich gern gewusst, ob es Grafikbugs beim Zocken gibt, da hatte ich auch schon so meine Erfahrungen mit diversen Sidebar-Addons. Ich überlege nämlich gerade, darauf umzusteigen, da es ja doch sehr genial aussieht^^

Toastbre4d


----------



## Stizza (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Toastbread Das kommt wohl auch auf die Größer der Configs an im moment habe ich eine Arbeitsspeicher ausslastung von 5.308k und eine Durschnittliche CPU ausslastung von 0.01.
Grafik Bugs weder bei den Spielen noch bei Rainmeter konnte ich nicht veststellen, im moment sind es COD MW3, CS1.6 CSS und SC2.


----------



## Toastbre4d (27. Februar 2012)

Hui, na dann aber mal ran ans Werk! 195 MB weniger Auslastung, heieiei. Ergebnisse später.

Jetzt ist später, und jetzt gibts Ergebnisse! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (27. Februar 2012)

zu hilfe, mag mir jemand hier helfen? ich bin nun mittlerweile doch am rumprobieren aber ich komm auf den code fürs wetter nicht klar. ist hier jemand in der lage den wettercode für 23879 mölln ausfindig zu machen? ich verzweifle, per default hab ich immer berlin, das ist zu weit und hamburg ist auch nicht eben in sichtweite.


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Februar 2012)

Toastbre4d schrieb:


> Hui, na dann aber mal ran ans Werk! 195 MB weniger Auslastung, heieiei. Ergebnisse später.
> 
> Jetzt ist später, und jetzt gibts Ergebnisse!


 
sieht sehr gut aus! 




Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> zu hilfe, mag mir jemand hier helfen? ich  bin nun mittlerweile doch am rumprobieren aber ich komm auf den code  fürs wetter nicht klar. ist hier jemand in der lage den wettercode für  23879 mölln ausfindig zu machen? ich verzweifle, per default hab ich  immer berlin, das ist zu weit und hamburg ist auch nicht eben in  sichtweite.


 
das müsste er sein: 

*GMXX2215* hab ihn unter Molln gefunden 

rest weißt du wie es geht?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (27. Februar 2012)

vielen dank, der code könnte passen, zumindest von den angezeigten werten her. nun muss ich mich nur noch durch die ganzen skins und designs wühlen um etwas passendes zu finden. und das wallpaper will vielleicht auch noch getauscht werden. hach herrje, so viel zu tun.

aber wird schon^^


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Februar 2012)

falls es dich interessiert wo ich den code her hab: 

de.weather.com - Home dort deine Postleitzahl, und bin auf Molln gekommen. Molln dann in Determine location ID for the weather server control eingegeben


----------



## Sebastian1980 (27. Februar 2012)

danke, auf der seite war unter anderem auch schon, aber wie das eben so ist. ich hatte da auch teilweise unterschiedliche formate die nicht wirklich funktioniert haben.

noch ne frage.

ich suche einen skin für winamp indem cover aus dem tag angezeigt werden und ich die lautstärke per mausrad steuern kann und ich benötige den button vom last.fm player um einzelne titel zu den lieblingsliedern zuordnen zu können. kennst du da etwas brauchbares?


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Februar 2012)

ouh das wird schwer.

Mausrad? denke nicht, dass das geht.
möchtest du den button von last.fm mit in dem winamp player haben? 

ich denk mal ohne selber eine menge aufwand zu betreiben wird das nix. da ist einiges an scripten gefragt


----------



## Sebastian1980 (27. Februar 2012)

das mit dem button wär schon nicht schlecht, einzeln ginge aber auch. aber wenn mausrad nicht (ohne weiteres) machbar ist würde stufenlos auch gehen, ich hatte vorhin einen da gabs zwar nen regler, allerdings liessen sich dort nur 25% 50% 57% 100% "regeln". das war eher nicht optimal.


----------



## inzpekta (28. Februar 2012)

Es gibt separate Lautstärkeregler, vielleicht ist da einer bei für's Mausrad. Schau mal in unsere Gruppe, da gibt's noch ein paar Links...


----------



## NuTSkuL (28. Februar 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> ich suche einen skin für winamp indem cover aus dem tag angezeigt werden und ich die lautstärke per mausrad steuern kann und ich benötige den button vom last.fm player um einzelne titel zu den lieblingsliedern zuordnen zu können. kennst du da etwas brauchbares?


moin,
ich nutze dafür n extra prog: CDA
es bietet die möglichkeit mit allen playern zu laufen und kann auch so eingestellt werden, dass es nur sichtbar ist, wenn der player läuft. auf deviantart gibt es auch skins zu diesen prog.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (28. Februar 2012)

danke danke, cda funktioniert bestens und will später nur noch angepasst werden. latstärke per mausrad funktioniert da auch.

ich muss noch bischen haushalt machen und bastel da nebenher dran rum, heut abend mach mal nen screen von meinem rumgepfusche.


----------



## NuTSkuL (28. Februar 2012)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> @NuTSkuL
> 
> Kannst du mir vl. sagen wie und wo Ich umstelle das die Anzeige nicht horizontal ist sondern vertikal?
> *** deviantART[/url]


 
so, hab jetzt mal nach deinem geschaut.
in den par minuten rumgefusche hab ich es ziemlich problemlos geschafft die anzeigen zu versetzen. die dafür notwendigen variablen findet man ab etwa der hälfte des codes unter ";------------------------Weather Meters--------------------------". jetzt mahct es leider zeimlich wenig sinn, wenn ich da für dich n bisschen dran rumspiele, da ich weder weiß welche ini (also variante des skins) du verwendet, noch ich weiß wie du es gerne haben möchtest. zudem muss ich genauso mit den zahlen rumspielen, wie jeder andere auch 
am leichtesten ist es, wenn man dann einen x- oder y-wert verändert, den skin neu lädt und dann beobachtet, wie die jeweilige anzeige gewandert ist.

dafür hab ich leider auch kein funktionierendes rezept  muss man wirklich leider ausprobieren


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Februar 2012)

*hust* Update! *hust*


----------



## Sebastian1980 (28. Februar 2012)

so sieht das zur zeit bei mir aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit rocket dock muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, die taskbar möchte ich behalten und einiges, insbesondere das wetter muss noch eingedeutscht werden und ich habe keine möglichkeit für den last.fm like button gefunden..

ein problem hab ich dennoch, ich musste beim wetter auf den nachbarort zurückgreifen, weil der skin scheinbar keine umlaute darstellen will, dann steht da irgendein kauderwelsch.

für vorschläge bin ich offen.

edit//

kennt jemand eine vernünftige alternative für foxy tunes? da hab ich langsam keine lust mehr zu, wenn da mal ne kompatible neue version rauskommt, dauerts maximal 2 tage bis ne neue browserversion kommt und ft nicht mehr funktioniert. alternativ wäre auch eine vernünftige winampsteuerung für die taskbar möglich.

edit2//
nochmal in anderer farbe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (28. Februar 2012)

*hust* oma-tapete 




Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> ein problem hab ich dennoch, ich musste beim wetter auf den nachbarort zurückgreifen, weil der skin scheinbar keine umlaute darstellen will, dann steht da irgendein kauderwelsch.


 
wie wärs mit oe?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (28. Februar 2012)

wenn du mir sagst wie ich das ändern kann. imho bezieht der skin den ortsnamen zusammen mit den wetterdaten von den msn servern. bei msn wird aber korrekt angezeigt.

von wegen omatapete, so sah mein alter billiardtisch aus.


----------



## EnergyCross (28. Februar 2012)

welchen wetter skin hast du denn?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (28. Februar 2012)

achso, sry.*** rainify[/URL].


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (28. Februar 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:
			
		

> so, hab jetzt mal nach deinem geschaut.
> in den par minuten rumgefusche hab ich es ziemlich problemlos geschafft die anzeigen zu versetzen. die dafür notwendigen variablen findet man ab etwa der hälfte des codes unter ";------------------------Weather Meters--------------------------". jetzt mahct es leider zeimlich wenig sinn, wenn ich da für dich n bisschen dran rumspiele, da ich weder weiß welche ini (also variante des skins) du verwendet, noch ich weiß wie du es gerne haben möchtest. zudem muss ich genauso mit den zahlen rumspielen, wie jeder andere auch
> am leichtesten ist es, wenn man dann einen x- oder y-wert verändert, den skin neu lädt und dann beobachtet, wie die jeweilige anzeige gewandert ist.
> 
> dafür hab ich leider auch kein funktionierendes rezept  muss man wirklich leider ausprobieren



Super danke werd ich gleich mal probieren wenn ich am Wochenende wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. März 2012)

da es anscheinend bei niemanden mehr probleme gibt gehe ich jetzt mal ansatzweise OT.
hab mir eben mal n icon gebastelt zu futurama. wie findet ihr es denn?
anregungen? kritik?


----------



## MClolwut (3. März 2012)

Hallöchen,

habe gestern auch angefangen mit Rainmeter, nachdem ich mit Stardocks einige schwierigkeiten hatte. 
Einige sachen wurden schon modifiziert von mir, aber bei ein paar sachen komme ich nicht weiter. Und zwar sieht man ja auf der rechten Seite den Dock mit 6 Icons, einige funktionierten nicht oder haben falsche Anwendungen geöffnet. Nun wollte ich dass der Icon mit der Kamera auf "Bilder" verlinkt und der letzte Icon (die Chipkarte) auf die Systemsteuerung. 
An der Kamera habe ich mich versucht und es sieht so aus: LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["C:\Users\Admin\Pictures\"] Es funktioniert, aber gibt es eine möglichkeit es irgendwie "Custom" zu machen, so dass andere die einen anderen Benutzernamen haben diesen Skin auch ohne Probleme nutzen könnten?
An dem anderen Icon habe ich mich nicht versucht weil ich da garkeine Idee habe, der sieht derzeit so aus: LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["www.google.com"]
Jemand eine Idee für mich? 
Ausserdem habe ich derzeit meine Taskleiste oben versteckt weil ich sie ja brauche wegen minimierten Fenstern und den Tasks. Kann man irgendwie dafür sorgen, dass man die auch sieht ohne nun immer die Taskleiste irgendwo versteckt zu haben?


http://s1.directupload.net/images/120303/rpabp4by.png
*Entschuldigt meinen Hintergrund, es ist das Intro von CoD MW3 als Video*
*Entschuldigt, dass ich das Bild woanders geuploadet habe, irgendwie wollte er mich heute das Bild hier nicht hochladen lassen. *


----------



## Sebastian1980 (3. März 2012)

MClolwut schrieb:


> Es funktioniert, aber gibt es eine möglichkeit es irgendwie "Custom" zu machen, so dass andere die einen anderen Benutzernamen haben diesen Skin auch ohne Probleme nutzen könnten?


versuchs mal mit:

```
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["%userprofile%\pictures\"]
```


----------



## MClolwut (3. März 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> versuchs mal mit:
> 
> ```
> LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["%userprofile%\pictures\"]
> ```


 
Danke, es funktioniert! 

Jemand noch Ideen für die anderen Sachen?


----------



## NuTSkuL (3. März 2012)

für die internet-sache:
schonmal "http://www.google.com" probiert?
wenn du dir selber was basteln willst, kannste auch n richtiges feld machen, wo man den suchbegriff schon in rainmeter reinschreiben kannst

den part mit der taskleiste versteh ich iwi nicht? die versteckt sich, obwohl du es nicht möchtest?
aber wenn du dir bloß aktive programme anzeigen lassen willst, kannste auch object-/rocketdock nehmen


----------



## MClolwut (3. März 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> für die internet-sache:
> schonmal "http://www.google.com" probiert?
> wenn  du dir selber was basteln willst, kannste auch n richtiges feld machen,  wo man den suchbegriff schon in rainmeter reinschreiben kannst
> 
> ...


 


MClolwut schrieb:


> ... Nun wollte ich dass der Icon mit der Kamera auf "Bilder"  verlinkt *und der letzte Icon (die Chipkarte) auf die Systemsteuerung. *
> ...
> An dem anderen Icon habe ich mich  nicht versucht weil ich da garkeine Idee habe, der sieht derzeit so  aus: LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["www.google.com"]
> Jemand eine Idee für mich?
> ...



Sry aber du hast etwas überlesen, habe es dir nochmal markiert. 

Das mit der Taskleiste meinte ich so, ich will sie komplett weg haben  was aber derzeit nicht geht, weil ich immer wieder Zugriff auf  minimierte Fenster und Tasks haben muss. Deswegen habe ich sie derzeit  nur versteckt wie halt den Dock den man nur zum Teil sieht. 
Und da wollte ich halt wissen ob man sowas irgendwie in Rainmeter  intigrieren kann oder ob ich das am besten mit ObjectDock machen sollte.  Das ObjectDock Design muss eh noch geändert werden, und dann auch noch  der Kalender unten rechts. 
Auch eine möglichkeit wäre das ganze Windows Theme zu ändern, dann kann ich die Taskleiste auch dauerhaft anzeigen lassen. Aber @ Standard wird der Desktop böse auf mich, wenn ich dem so einen optischen Müll vorsetze.


----------



## NuTSkuL (3. März 2012)

ah, ok. sry, hab ich wirklich überlesen
die systemsteuerung müsstest du einfach über "LeftMouseDownAction= !execute ["C:\Windows\System32\control.exe"]" einbinden können.

zur leiste:
also ich bin ja sowieso kein fan von diesem "die taskleiste ich häasslich" gerede. mit nem schönen theme und nem passenden hintergrundbild sieht das mehr aus wien bilderrahmen, als was störenden.  zumal man sie ja wunderbar glassy bekommt.

die laufenden programme hab ich aber noch nie in rainmeter eingebunden gesehen. müsste man mal schauen, ob rainmeter überhaupt ne messmethode anbietet.

nur mal ganz ehrlich: wenn du immerwieder minimierte programme hoch holst, dann macht es doch herzlich wenig sinn, die in rainmeter einzubinden, wo man immerwieder aufn desktop switchen muss, um sie zu bekommen. selbst mit den docks find ich es sinnlos (genauso wie mit der minimierten taskleiste). muss man immer erstmal iwo rumfuchtel, um das zu bekommen, was normalerweise eh immer zu sehen ist.
über geschmack lässt sich ja aber bekanntlich streitemn


----------



## MClolwut (4. März 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> ah, ok. sry, hab ich wirklich überlesen
> die systemsteuerung müsstest du einfach über "LeftMouseDownAction= !execute ["C:\Windows\System32\control.exe"]" einbinden können.
> 
> zur leiste:
> ...


 
Also erstmal danke, die Verlinkung funzt. 
Zum anderen dachte ich auch, dass es das einfachste wäre Windows einen Skin zu geben. Um sowas schön zu machen fällt mir auch nur Stardocks ein, aber die immer mit ihrer Testlaufzeit gehen mir auf den Nerv. Auch schade wäre es um die Power und Startmenü Icons die derzeit unten link zu finden sind... naja. Was nutzt du/ihr denn um Windows ein wenig zu "verschönern"?


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. März 2012)

MClolwut schrieb:


> Also erstmal danke, die Verlinkung funzt.
> Zum anderen dachte ich auch, dass es das einfachste wäre Windows einen Skin zu geben. Um sowas schön zu machen fällt mir auch nur Stardocks ein, aber die immer mit ihrer Testlaufzeit gehen mir auf den Nerv. Auch schade wäre es um die Power und Startmenü Icons die derzeit unten link zu finden sind... naja. Was nutzt du/ihr denn um Windows ein wenig zu "verschönern"?


 Ich nutze den _*Universal Theme Patcher*_, um Third-Party-Themes nutzen zu können, und nicht nur die von MS. Sieht gerade so aus bei mir:


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. März 2012)

na den patcher brauchste ja eh, sonst wird ja nur müll angezigt
viele schöne...wenn auch teilweise leider etwas bunten...themes findest du hier. besonders die von TheBull gefallen mir.

ansonsten kann ich dir noch n par von*** empfehlen:
-elegant glass
-elune
-leaf
-spot
-wp7 (passend zu dem gleichnamigen rainmeter skin)

für schwarze themes gibt es ein wunderbares prog, welches sich black glass enhanced nennt. dies macht nach wunsch von jedem prog die schwarze hintergrundfläche transparent (glassy). hab allerdings noch kein pasendes theme gefunden, wo ich mit jedem deteil glücklich war

ansonsten kann man extrem viel customizieren (schreibt man das so? ). ich selber hab alleine n par GB großen ordner, wo ich nur son zeug drin archiviere.
Bsp.:
-*** benutze graphite
-*** orbs[/URL]...machst du zB mit diesem*** aber vorher die zugriffsrechte von der explorer.exe verändern 
-winrar themes
-sämtliche icons von programmen, explorer, systemsteuerung,...ne schöne collection ist die von buuf. dies ist allerdings sehr geschmackssache
-navigation buttons vom explorer verändern (hab ich allerdings nicht)

weclhe stardocks meinst du eig mit testlaufzeit? gibts nicht von allen auch ne free version, die halt bloß weniger möglichkeiten bietet?

wenn wir einmal bei den explorer sreens sind...hier meins


----------



## MClolwut (4. März 2012)

Najut... ich werde mich da mal einlesen. 
Mit Stardocks ging das alles sehr einfach... aber die wollen ja immer nur Kohle sehen. 
Ich denke ich werde meine zusammengewürfelten Rainmeter Skins und das dazu passende ObjectDock-Theme (sobald gefunden) hier auch nochmal hochladen, mit Screens vom fertigen Ergebnis. Weiß ja nicht ob hier jemand Interesse daran hat. Auf dem Screen oben zu sehen sind insgesamt 4 verschiedene Skins, aber ich finde die passen alle zusammen, oder?


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. März 2012)

wenn du fragen hast, immer her damit.
mit dem custom zeugs isses nicht immer einfach, weil manchmal explorer etc streiken können.
wenn du an den systemdateien was veränderst, würd ich dir empfehlen vorher n wiederherstellungspunkt zu erstellen

übrigens oben gabs n update


----------



## MClolwut (4. März 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> wenn du fragen hast, immer her damit.
> mit dem custom zeugs isses nicht immer einfach, weil manchmal explorer etc streiken können.
> wenn du an den systemdateien was veränderst, würd ich dir empfehlen vorher n wiederherstellungspunkt zu erstellen
> 
> übrigens oben gabs n update


 
Okeli, ich schau mal durch. Weiß nicht ob ich heute dazu komme, bin ziemlich angepisst weil meine Externe Festplatte wohl am Arsch ist. :/


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. März 2012)

scheint momentan n allgemeines prog zu sein. mir ist meine vorm halben jahr durchgekanllt, n kollegen vor ner woche und meinem dad auch neulich


----------



## Blutengel (4. März 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> wenn wir einmal bei den explorer sreens sind...hier meins


 
Dann setz ich meinen auch grad mal noch hier ein 

Ich setze die Win- Themes aber mit TU Styler ein, ist bequemer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. März 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Dann setz ich meinen auch grad mal noch hier ein
> 
> Ich setze die Win- Themes aber mit TU Styler ein, ist bequemer
> 
> ...


hast du bei deinem theme auch in office etc. schwarze blätter? weil ich die ganze zeit halt schon auf der suche nach nem schwarzen theme für black glass enhanced bin


----------



## Blutengel (4. März 2012)

Jaa, die Blätter sind bei Word auch schwarz, das nervt allerdings! Da ich das über TuneUp-Styler mache ist das aber vorher recht schnell gewechselt. 

Hier mal noch n Update mit Black Glass.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. März 2012)

echt, mit dem tuneup styler kann man die blattfarbe wechseln? wie denn?
um welches theme handelt es sich überhaupt? find ich zwar leider wieder n bisschen überladen, aber naja. noch besser wär, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie ich von meinem jetzigen theme den hintergrund schwarz bekomme


----------



## Blutengel (4. März 2012)

Nee, nicht die Blattfarbe, ich ändere dann nur schnell zum Standarttheme  Hab mich da vielleicht n bisserl falsch ausgedrückt!

Der Style heißt "Dark Silver Glass"

edit:
Ich hab grad mal n bisserl gegoogelt zu dem Thema Word! Ich werde ab jetzt den Windows Style nicht mehr zu wechseln brauchen Es gibt eine Funktion die heißt "Seitenfarbe", dort hab ich nun weiß gewählt und dann ist das schwarze Blatt weder weiß


----------



## MClolwut (4. März 2012)

Soooo...

ich bin zwar mit Windows nicht weit gekommen, ausser dass ich alle nötigen Programme installiert habe, aber die benötigen einen Neustart und den kann ich derzeit nicht durchführen, da ich versuche meine Festplatte zu fixxen.
Also erstmal den Rest in Rainmeter fixen. Erstmal habe ich alles Neu angeordnet, so dass es ordentlich aussieht und die Taskleiste mit einbezogen ist. Da ich ein "oben User" bin, musste halt der Doch nach unten ziehen. Dann habe ich nach Themes für den ObjectDock gesucht, doch das stellte sich garnicht malö so einfach da. o.O Ich bin ja ObjectDock Tabbed Doch User, aus der Plus Version. Muss ich nochmal suchen! 
Aber das war ja nicht alles, als nächstes musste der Kalender unten rechts verunstaltet werden, hier ist "Version 1" mit einer Farbe von den Icons aus dem Dock rechts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich Persönlich fand die Farbe etwas.. naja, fehl am Platze! Somit habe ich eine Version 2 erstellt mit der Farbe von der CPU Info links:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und naja hier nochmal Standard:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bewerft mich ruhig mit euren Meinungen.  *Theme ist auch noch nicht fertig*


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. März 2012)

sieht doch schon schön stimmig aus...ja richtig...jetzt kommt das ABER 
die ganzen meters links find ich etwas zu "pompös", zu aufdringlich halt. dieses große bläuliche feld rechts neben jeden von dem würd ich noch n bisschen transparenter machen.
bezüglich der anordnung bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. wirkt ein wenig unausgeglichen, aber so wirklich auf anhieb wüsste ich auch nicht, wie mans verbessern könnte.

dass die startorb, icons und vorallem das "DE" in der taskleiste verschiwnden solltem, erwähne ich jetzt nicht noch extra 

edit: ist das unten objectdock mit docklets?

@ blutangel. danke, werd ioch demnächst evtl mal probieren


----------



## MClolwut (4. März 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> sieht doch schon schön stimmig aus...ja richtig...jetzt kommt das ABER
> die ganzen meters links find ich etwas zu "pompös", zu aufdringlich halt. dieses große bläuliche feld rechts neben jeden von dem würd ich noch n bisschen transparenter machen.
> bezüglich der anordnung bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. wirkt ein wenig unausgeglichen, aber so wirklich auf anhieb wüsste ich auch nicht, wie mans verbessern könnte.
> 
> ...



Das mit der Taskleiste weiß ich ja, aber für alle Windows sachen muss ich erstmal Neustarten, deswegen mache ich derzeit erstmal Rainmeter. Aber danke für die Vorschläge. 
Das mit der CPU Auslastung links finde ich auch etwas Aufrdinglich, aber wie von dir bereits erwähnt, weiß ich selbst nicht wie man das Anschaulicher gestalten soll - besonders in diesem Farbmanagement!
Was ich aber machen kann, ist das rechte Feld ganz weg machen, hier ein Screen wo CPU 8 "allein steht":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Findest das so besser?

Der Dock unten ist der sogenannte "Tabbed Dock" von Stardock - ObjectDock Plus V2. Screens:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzgl. der Farbe vom Kalender, welche passt eher ins Schema? Version 1 oder 2? Ich Persönlich meine ja 2, aber naja.  
Und das DE habe ich auch weggemacht in dem ich einfach die Englische Keyboard Configuration entfernt habe, so dass es nur noch Deutsch zur Auswahl gibt.


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. März 2012)

mach dir doch eine jeweils ne 2. version von dem jeweiligen meter. eine mit dem feld und eine ohne. wenn dir danach ist, kannste aj einfach unter varianten die andere wählen.

die blaue version von dem calaender finde icha uch besser. allerdings finde ich meine "unrunde" version besser. aber dir musses ja gefallen 

das DE hättest du auch anderes wegbekommen...einfach das häkchen von anzeigen rausnehmen. is ja aber egal, soviel wirste ja nicht mit dem englsichen layout zu tun haben


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. März 2012)

Ich hab hier mal Ne frage da hier vor kurzem mal die Explorer besprochen wurden.
Wenn ich mir jetzt ein eigenes Symbol für maximieren, minimieren und schließen, (also das was immer oben links bei Fenstern ist)
erstellen will, wo finde ich die entsprechenden Dateien?
Ich würde diese dann mit Paint.NET editieren.
Oder gibt es da solche vorgefertigten Sachen im Internet?
Danke schonmal


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. März 2012)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich hab hier mal Ne frage da hier vor kurzem mal die Explorer besprochen wurden.
> Wenn ich mir jetzt ein eigenes Symbol für maximieren, minimieren und schließen, (also das was immer oben links bei Fenstern ist)
> erstellen will, wo finde ich die entsprechenden Dateien?
> Ich würde diese dann mit Paint.NET editieren.
> ...


zumindest sind diese buttons in den themes enthalten. nur davon hab ich auch keine ahnung (also wie man die editiert). würde dir empfehlen da auf die themes von anderen zurück zu greifen. gibt wirklich schöne sachen.
 in dem post, wo ich n pic von meinem explorer angehängt hatte waren ja auch andere zu sehen und da hatte ich auch noch n par beispielthemes genannt. aber schau am besten einfach mal bei deviant vorbei. findest sicherlich was passendes

übrigens meinst du "oben rechts"  jaja, die beiden seiten sidn schon schwer auseinander zu halten xD


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. März 2012)

Okay, danke werde mich morgen dann mal schlau machen.
Meinst du diese Designs von Win7 die auch den Hintergrund verändern?
Oder ist da anderes gemeint?
Bin da eigentlich ein noob


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. März 2012)

ja, genau die meine ich. die normalen visual styles. wenn du soweit bist kannste ja dann fragen
hab grad mal n bisschen die explorer.exe durchstöbert aber auf die shcnelle hab ich diese buttons nicht gefunden. wird dann warscheinlich in der mystyles-datei oder so enthalten sein

edit: nochmal n selbstzitat:
ansonsten kann ich dir noch n par von*** empfehlen:
-elegant glass
-elune
-leaf
-spot
-wp7 (passend zu dem gleichnamigen rainmeter skin)


alleine auf der ersten seite vom link sind sehr viele schöne sachen zu finden


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. März 2012)

Kannst du mir bitte sagen, wo man diese Themes bei DeviantART findet?
Also All Categories -> Customization usw.
Wäre nett 

EDIT: nicht mehr nötig 
Ich finde Tundra auch schön.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (4. März 2012)

*customization/skins & themes /windows 7 utilities*

alternativ:***


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. März 2012)

ich hatte es doch schon extra verlinkt 
darfst aber nicht vergessen den patcher vorher drüber zu hauen


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. März 2012)

Jo, hab mir gerade mal ein Tutorial auf YT angesehen.
Werde mir morgen dann mal eins installieren und das Ergebniss hier Posten


----------



## MClolwut (5. März 2012)

Moinsen ihrs. 

Ich bin soweit fertig... habe endlich nach langen Suchen (jo es ist garnicht so einfach für die Tabbed Docks Themes zu finden) ein passendes Theme gefunden. 


Tabbed Dock Theme geändert
Windows Theme hinzugefügt
Neue Fonts
Neue Anordnung der Rainmeter Skins
Start Orb hinzugefügt
Somit bin ich fertig. Ich weiß aber nicht ob ich das WIndows Theme behalte, der hat alle "Notification Area Icons" so geändert, dass die nie angezeigt werden. Bin derzeit dabei das wieder zu ändern aber es sieht recht unvollständig aus. -.-


Jedenfalls hier mal Explorer und Desktop. Ich meine dafür, dass dort 4 verschiedene Rainmeter Skins, Windows Theme und Start Orb zusammengewürfelt wurden, passt das doch einigermaßen. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trickstar (5. März 2012)

Servus,

wie ändert man die Icons beim Rainmeter? 
Kann zwar den Pfad fürs Program ändern aber kein Icon. Hab irgend einen Code genommen (Firefox) und  den kopiert. 
Den Pfad hab ich für Steam gemacht, was auch funktioniert. Icon wär 0_star.png, wenn ichs auswähl wird garnicht angezeigt.

Wär net, wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte.
Gehts überhaupt so einfach und was müsste ich ändern?


----------



## MClolwut (5. März 2012)

trickstar schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wie ändert man die Icons beim Rainmeter?
> Kann zwar den Pfad fürs Program ändern aber kein Icon. Hab irgend einen Code genommen (Firefox) und  den kopiert.
> ...


 
Normalerweise befinden sich die Icons im gleichen Ordner wie die Config  für den jeweiligen Skin. Versuch mal das Icon in den selben Ordner wie  die COnfig zu packen und dann nur ImageName=xxx.png or w/e. Sollte funzen.


----------



## trickstar (5. März 2012)

Die Icons sind im richtigen Ordner drin. Die Standard Icon gehen, nur wenn ich meine eigenen verwenden will wird nichts angezeigt.
Kann man seine eigenen überhaupr verwenden? Sollte doch möglich sein.


```
[button]
Meter=Image
SolidColor=0,0,0,1
h=45
w=45
x=7
y=7
[radical]
Meter=Image
ImageName=#SKINSPATH#\organiC\resources\icons\#theme#0_star.png
x=0r
y=0r
LeftMouseUpAction=!execute ["C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe"]
[background]
Meter=Image
SolidColor=255,255,255,1
h=60
w=60
```
 
So hab ich momentan eingestellt. Wie gesagt es gehen nur die, die schon im Ordner drin sind.

Edit:
Jetzt geht. Musste  #theme#  entfernen. 
Oh man, bis ich mal kapiert hab. 

Danke dir trotzed für die Hilfe.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. März 2012)

So, hab jetzt ein Design:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## MClolwut (5. März 2012)

trickstar schrieb:


> Die Icons sind im richtigen Ordner drin. Die Standard Icon gehen, nur wenn ich meine eigenen verwenden will wird nichts angezeigt.
> Kann man seine eigenen überhaupr verwenden? Sollte doch möglich sein.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also mit diesen Sachen kenne ich mich garnicht aus. Würde rein vom Verstand aus sagen, dass es vermutlich an der vorgegeben größe liegen könnte 
	
	



```
h=60
w=60
h=45
w=45
```
 aber kann sowas natürlich nicht sicher sagen.


----------



## trickstar (5. März 2012)

Kenn mich auch nicht. Konnte im Netzt auch nichts finden.
Dachte anfangs auch, dass es an der Größe liegt.



trickstar schrieb:


> Jetzt geht. Musste #theme# entfernen.
> Oh man, bis ich mal kapiert hab.
> 
> Danke dir trotzed für die Hilfe.


----------



## EnergyCross (5. März 2012)

kann mir jemand einen guten theme empfehlen? 

möglichst schwarz mit grünen akzenten. 
*** der gefällt mir sehr gut, nur leider ist er in rot.. lässt sich das in der config ändern?


----------



## Blutengel (5. März 2012)

Wie wärs denne mit dem hier?
*** - visual style by ~DjabyTown on deviantART[/url]


----------



## EnergyCross (5. März 2012)

das geht mir zu sehr ins blaue rein 

aber danke für deine mühe. werde wohl noch weiter suchen müssen beim großen devian


----------



## Blutengel (5. März 2012)

Hmm,...... ich seh da ja nix "ins blaue" hinein, aber Farben sind ja auch sehr subjektiv in der Wahrnehmung 

Hier mal was in blau, vielleicht fällt Dir da der Unterscheid etwas mehr auf! Achte mal bei dem Grünen nicht so sehr auf das Wallpaper, sondern konzentrier Deine Blicke mal nur auf das Eigentliche.
*** Agility -BLUE- VS by ~DjabyTown on deviantART[/URL]


----------



## EnergyCross (5. März 2012)

damit meinte ich eher dass es ein dunkles türkis ist 
keine ahnung wie am besten beschreiben 

ist schon spät...


----------



## NuTSkuL (5. März 2012)

schönen guten abend die damen.
bin jetzt auch wieder da. werd gleich mal die neuen fragen durchschauen  kommt dann als edit rein

@1000Foxi
schlicht, aber wenns dir gefällt isses ja IO

@trickstar
war das #theme# noch von den icons davor? weil das hab ich nie zuvor gesehen?
aber an sich muss man wirklich immer nur den direkten pfad angeben 

@energy
meinst du sowas...siehe pic
aber n kleinens chimmer kann man doch glaub ich auch in der themes verwaltung von windoofs einstellen?!?!

edit:
für die leute, dies interessiert. hab grad n bisschen an meinem rss skin rumgespielt und es geschafft die mousover action von der schrift auf n transparentes panel zu übertragen
fals interesse besteht der code

```
[Item2]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=StyleItem
MeasureName=MeasureItem2
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute [!RainmeterShowMeter Link2][!RainmeterHideMeter Item2][!RainmeterRedraw]

[Panel2]
Meter=IMAGE
ImageName=trans180.png                                                                          ;;;transparentes panel
AntiAlias=1                                                                                              ;;;eigentlich unnütz ;)
x=50                                                                                                      ;;;x-koordinate im bezug zu oben links
Y=49                                                                                                      ;;;y-koordinate im bezug zu oben links 
MouseOverAction=!execute [!RainmeterRedraw][!RainmeterShowMeter Link2]       ;;;erster teil unnütz, zweiter teil aktiviert aussehen von link2
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute [[MeasureLink2]]                                           ;;;öffnet den link
MouseLeaveAction=!Execute [!RainmeterShowMeter Item2][!RainmeterHideMeter Link2][!RainmeterRedraw]   ;;;öffnet wieder aussehen des eigentlichen links; blenden aussehen von link2 aus

[Link2]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=StyleLink
MeasureName=MeasureItem2
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute [[MeasureLink2]][!RainmeterShowMeter Item2][!RainmeterHideMeter Link2][!RainmeterRedraw]   ;;;muss ich noch ausprobieren, kann aber sicherlich entfernt werden
```


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. März 2012)

Ich werde mir aber ein anderes Theme holen, denn der minimieren und der Maximieren Button ist verbuggt.
Das Design heißt Nordstrom


----------



## NuTSkuL (6. März 2012)

und in der topliste bei deviant findeste nix schönes?


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. März 2012)

*push*
man leute, wasn los? alle n schönen desktop? 

bräuchte mal eure hilfe.
hat evtl jmd ne idee, wie man sone art downloadfesnter in rainmeter bastelt? mir würde es eigentlich reichen den firefoxeigenen manager aufn desktop zu plazieren, allerdings geht dies ja schlecht.


----------



## inzpekta (9. März 2012)

Ich hab einen für den jDownloader
Rainmeter Skins - jdownloader rainmeter by mije - Customize.org

Da meine Kiste wieder rennt, mach ich mich nä. Woche wieder ans basteln...
Mal schauen ob's diesmal wieder ein Auto wird...


----------



## Lan_Party (15. März 2012)

UPDATE!  Weils sooo ein schöner Tag ist.


----------



## ad_ (18. März 2012)

Nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder n kleines Update von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kritik erwünscht 

Das einzige was mich noch nervt, ist das die laufenden Programme in der Taskleiste angezeigt werden. Weiß einer von Euch wie man das auschalten kann?


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. März 2012)

hat man nicht gerade dafür ne taskleiste? 
wenn nicht, schmeiß die doch weg und bau dir eine als rainmeter skin. genug vorlagen gibts ja schon bei deviantart...auch wenn mir keine davon wirklich gefällt.
aber als beispiel fürn code kann man die ja wunderbar nehmen. noch n par eigene png gebaut und n par start orbs reingeladen, dann haste deine persönliche taskleiste, die keine tasks anzeigt 

aber ansonsten gefällt mir dein skin. mir persönlich zwar n bisschen zu einfach, aber passt ganz gut zusammen. maximal an den farben der schrift (bzw schriftart) könnte man noch ein bisschen rumspielen


----------



## Lan_Party (19. März 2012)

Mal wieder viele neue Bilder in meinem Blog!


----------



## ad_ (19. März 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> hat man nicht gerade dafür ne taskleiste?
> wenn nicht, schmeiß die doch weg und bau dir eine als rainmeter skin. genug vorlagen gibts ja schon bei deviantart...auch wenn mir keine davon wirklich gefällt.
> aber als beispiel fürn code kann man die ja wunderbar nehmen. noch n par eigene png gebaut und n par start orbs reingeladen, dann haste deine persönliche taskleiste, die keine tasks anzeigt
> 
> aber ansonsten gefällt mir dein skin. mir persönlich zwar n bisschen zu einfach, aber passt ganz gut zusammen. maximal an den farben der schrift (bzw schriftart) könnte man noch ein bisschen rumspielen



Die Idee mit der Taskleiste hab ich jetzt mal verworfen 
Ja ich mag es minimalistisch, und nachdem ich es nicht lassen kann, bzw. der Desktop von gestern mir nicht wirklich gefallen hat, hier der nächste:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Minimalistisch zum Quadrat


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. März 2012)

schick, aber meine aussage steht noch 
die farben/schriftform wirkt für mich dann doch ein bisschen extrem minimalistisch


----------



## ad_ (19. März 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> schick, aber meine aussage steht noch
> die farben/schriftform wirkt für mich dann doch ein bisschen extrem minimalistisch



eben so wie ich es mag


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. März 2012)

ich merk schon, dich kann man nicht weiter bekehren 
nicht vlt noch n rss feed in die ecke legen?


----------



## ad_ (19. März 2012)

Nur für Dich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke das ich die Schriftart der Uhr noch ändern werde, mal schauen


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. März 2012)

ui, das ist aber lieb von dir.
sieht doch gleich lebendiger aus. nur so wirklich zusammenpassen tuts nich, oder?


----------



## ad_ (20. März 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> ui, das ist aber lieb von dir.
> sieht doch gleich lebendiger aus. nur so wirklich zusammenpassen tuts nich, oder?



Immer wieder gerne . So wirklich zusammenpassen tuts nicht. Hab jetzt mal die Schrift der Datum/Uhr Kombination verändert und noch n kleinen Skin eingefügt, der die Prozessor - Frequenz (4 Kerne) anzeigt. Feeds werden (wenn ich Lust hab ) auch noch kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. März 2012)

schick, aber nervt das nicht, wenn die ddie ganze zeit am rummachen sind? also die balken... 
baust du dir die skins eig selber zusammen, oder gibts die vorgefertigt? hab ich noch nie gesehen sowas "einfaches"


----------



## ad_ (20. März 2012)

Hab die nervigen "Balken" grad wieder entfernt. Zu den Skins, selber hab ich noch keinen erstellt, baue sie nur um 
Magst mir mal deinen Desktop zeigen?


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. März 2012)

na sicher doch. da kann man doch nicht nein sagen 
aber er wird dir sicherlich nicht gefallen. wollte auch eiug noch mehr verändern, ahtte aber in letzter zeit kein bock zB den wetter skin weiter zu bearbeiten (zu pompös)

allerdings sieht mein desktop selten so leer aus. meistens geistert noch mindestens foobar mit da rum...und cd art display
selbstverständlich alles mit nem custom skin.
genauso wie der explorer. eigenes theme und wirklich alles hat n eigenes icon. da sieht nix mehr aus wie vorher...achso und jedes prog hat extra für die taksleiste n spezielles symbol 
ja ich bin n freak


----------



## ad_ (20. März 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> ja ich bin n freak



Sind wir das nicht alle, auf ne gewisse Art 

Sieht doch ganz schick aus, wäre mir persönlich allerdings zu überladen . Jeder hat eben nen anderen Geschmack, und das ist auch gut so. Allerdings würde ich die Schrift der Feeds etwas größer machen, kann Man(n) bzw. Frau ja kaum lesen .


----------



## chaosking96 (20. März 2012)

Kann man die beiden Programme auch auf andere partitionen legen oder müssen die auf die systempartition??
Wenn man den Desktop nicht mehr mag kann man die einfach löschen und der alte Windows Desktop ist wieder da oder wie??
Und zu guter letzt beeinträchtigt so ein Desktop die Leistung des pc's ???


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. März 2012)

ja, wie gesagt. mir selber gefällt er momentan auch nicht so richtig.
und mit dem feeds das ist leider mit viel rumprobieren verbunden.
hab da schon den code teilweise verändert, damit die actions nicht nur auf die schrift, sondern auf n transparentes feld wirken.
wenn ich da die schriftgröße ändere, muss ich neue panel bauen und den abstand von schrift-schrift bzw panel-panel einstellen. und da hab ich halt momentan kein bock drauf.  ebenso die farbe. dann müsste ich die anderen auch ändern, aber diese lust...einfach schrecklich.



chaosking96 schrieb:


> Kann man die beiden Programme auch auf andere  partitionen legen oder müssen die auf die systempartition??
> Wenn man den Desktop nicht mehr mag kann man die einfach löschen und der alte Windows Desktop ist wieder da oder wie??
> Und zu guter letzt beeinträchtigt so ein Desktop die Leistung des pc's ???


welche programme? rainmeter und objectdock?
und mit dem desktop, das stellst du dir glaub ich ein bisschen verkehrt vor.
es ist letzlich aber kein problem die rainmeter skins und zusatzprogramme zu deaktivieren und evtl das normale windows theme zu laden, aber nach dem motto "desktop speichern/laden" funktioniert es nicht.
edit: also bei mir hab ich keinen merkbaren leistungsunterschied des systems. mit foobar/firefox und noch nem spiel im hintergrund hab ich ne cpu auslastung von 0-1%. aber ram schonend ist es auch noch. momentan nimmt rainmeter lediglich 36mb in anspruch


----------



## ad_ (20. März 2012)

> aber diese lust...einfach schrecklich.


Kommt mir bekannt vor 

@Chaosking96:

Am besten Du schaust dir dieses Tutorial mal genauer an. Re4dt hat auf der ersten Seite einiges erklärt und auch n gutes Grundlagen Video zu Rainmeter gepostet. Ist gar nicht so schwer sich n tollen Desktop zu erstellen .


----------



## chaosking96 (21. März 2012)

Hi bin gerade dabei mir auch so einen desktop zu erstellen aber ich finde keinen geeigneten Hintergung (oder bin zu doof) wo hat denn Robin seinen her??

Edit: Wie kann ich ein zweites Dock einfügen oder muss ich da dann rainmeter nehmen??


----------



## Re4dt (21. März 2012)

Schau in Lan_Party's Blog da findest du ein Hintergrund bestimmt.


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. März 2012)

ich hab ne ganze reihe auf der platte.
suchst du nach was bestimmten?


----------



## chaosking96 (21. März 2012)

So was in der art von Robin im Spoiler im eingangspost... 
und da ich ja ein blutiger anfänger bin: Wie kann ich ein zweites Dock einfügen oder muss ich da dann rainmeter nehmen??
danke


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. März 2012)

höhö,
heißt das jetzt n bundes auto mit n bisschen schnick-schnack drumherum? 
oder einfach was abstarktes?
wenn du die frage auf objectdock beziehst, kann ich dir sagen, dass es mit der kostenlosen version nicht geht....meines wissens...legal

edit: sry verwechselt. du willst also was dezentes?


----------



## chaosking96 (21. März 2012)

ich meinte oben und unten eine leiste mit symbolen einfügen...
Und bei Robin nur der Desktophintergrund also die weltkugel

Edit: Ja was dunkles dezentes


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. März 2012)

ich hoffe ich verstehe dich jetzt richtig.
dann machst du das einfach über die rainmeter skins. wenn du eins doppelt brauchst, nimmst du einfach den skin ordner, kopierst ihn  und benennst ihn um...je nachdem wie du es willst

wallpaper ist nicht ganz leicht, da es ja nun keine konkreten merkmale gibt. wenn du es dunkel willst hab ich was spaciges gefunden


----------



## chaosking96 (21. März 2012)

Ja danke das ist Super....
Ich hatte mit Rocketdock ne Leist gemacht...war das jetzt falsch??


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. März 2012)

nene, falsch ist da garnix dran.
ich persönliche ziehe bei sowas rocket-/objectdock den skins von rainmeter vor, da diese einfach schneller reagieren und animation bieten.
wenn du aber einfach nur (hab ich ja für die weniger genutzen progs) den namen oder n icon aufn desktop willst, was sich verändert, wenn du mit der maus drüber gehst, dann geht dies auch mit skins


----------



## chaosking96 (21. März 2012)

Ja das habe ich ja gemacht... ich will die gleiche leiste nochmal haben... aber man kann ja nur ein design unter erscheinuingsbild audwählen


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. März 2012)

ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei.
bei den kostenlosen versionen von den docks (object- oder rocket-) kann man nur eins verwendet. erst bei den kostenpflichtiges versionen hast du die möglichkeit mehrere zu benutzen.
fals zu rainmeter meinst, das hab ich ja bereits geschrieben, wie man das machen kann


----------



## chaosking96 (21. März 2012)

achso..:facepalm: mein fehler dann lasse ich das so... ist ja die freeware...
mal sehen vielleicht kaufe ich es mir mal...
Und wieder einem Noob geholfen 

Noch eine letzte frage wie kann ich die systemsteuerung bei einem symbol hinterlegen bei rocketdock??


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. März 2012)

müsste ganz einfach funzen, indem du C:\Windows\System32\control.exe verlinks.
und ist ja kein problem, wenn du fragen hast. dazu gibt es uns ja


----------



## chaosking96 (21. März 2012)

danke und wie den taskmanager? das habe ich noch nicht gefunden
das mit dem wetter habe ich auch noch nicht verstanden ist das das standart skin von rainmeter oder wie ?

Wetter habe ich

Wie bekomme ich die Uhr von robin im startpost unten rechts in der ecke??? oder ist das auch nur bei der Proversion?


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. März 2012)

der taskmanager läuft über die C:\Windows\System32\taskmgr.exe
kompliziert wird es erst, wenn du zB das Netzwerkcenter verlinken willst.

mit dem wetter das ist ganz simpel. an sich bietet deviantart ja unzählige verschiedene möglichkeiten. einen kleinen überlick bekommst du schonmal***
viele wetterskins sind jedoch in den themes (also eine sammlung von skins) enthalten. in den "best-of" sind diese auch oft integriert. diese findest du zB unter*** link[/URL]

diese lädst du dann nur noch in rainmeter rain, aktivierst sie und gibst deinen jeweiligen städte-code an (wird meist in der zugehörigen config erklärt.)


----------



## chaosking96 (21. März 2012)

Danke ich habe meinen ersten Extremedesktop "Fertig" 
Dürfte einigen hier zwar zu einfach sein aber ich mag ihn


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. März 2012)

na bitte, sieht doch für deinen ersten versuch echt gut aus
mit der zeit wirste aber merken, dass man sein gewolltes design noch konsequenter umsetzen will....und dann gehts erst richtig los
was bei dir natürlich sofort isn auge springt ist das custom windows theme und die standart icons. allerdings ist dies auch mit einem doch vergleichsweise hohen zeitaufwand verbunden, bis man da sein "ding" gefunden hat


----------



## EnergyCross (21. März 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> was bei dir natürlich sofort isn auge springt ist das custom windows theme und die standart icons.


 

UND das Wetter  man könnte meinen du planst für nächsten monat


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. März 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> UND das Wetter  man könnte meinen du planst für nächsten monat


 ja, ist nicht ganz gelogen
aber so schlimm finde ich das nicht. wirkt zwar n bisschen pompös, aber nungut.


----------



## chaosking96 (21. März 2012)

ja das passt da so gut hin sonst sieht es so leer aus 
und ich bin gerne über alles informiert um planen zu können....
Werde mir das evtl. bald auch auf meinem haupt pc in angriff nehmen... für den ersten versuch wollt ich den laptop ohne wichtige daten nehmenden kann man zur not platt machen

Das schöne bei dem ist man kann einstellen wieviel tahe es anzeigt habe jetzt mal 2 tagen genommen


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. März 2012)

du kannst dir auch einfach n rss feed hinpacken  und dir fehlt noch ne uhr...am besten analgog
kann die von simplesentence empfehlen


----------



## chaosking96 (21. März 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> : und dir fehlt noch ne uhr...am besten analgog
> kann die von simplesentence empfehlen


 
Ich würde ja gerne sowas wie die unten rechts auf dem desktop von robin 123 im startpost...gibts die in der freeware version?

Aber ne uhr habe ich doch naja ist aber nicht die schönste


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. März 2012)

ja, aber nur für dich
 undzwar***


----------



## chaosking96 (21. März 2012)

Ach danke du bist ein schatz man kann da ja die farbe ändern dazu muss ich nur die zahl die in dem feld steht ändern oder?


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. März 2012)

ich hab das ding grad nicht vor mir, aber prinzipiell muss man bloß in dem configer die werte anpassen, ja.
aber da kannste einfach n bisschem rumspielen. wenn es dir nicht gefällt, kanns mans nachträglich noch ändern und wenn er nicht willig ist, wird er halt neu installiert


----------



## chaosking96 (21. März 2012)

ne das problem ist ich habe absolut keine ahnung was welcher wert macht oder in welchem bereich dieser sich befinden muss


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. März 2012)

hab ihn mir grad auch mal gezogen.
also...es handelt sich erstmal um hex werte
1...2...3...*bing*...google sagt....schau mal hier 
die beschreibung zur jeweiligen farbe steht ja diorekt im configer

edit: bitte den code dann ohne das "#" kopieren


----------



## chaosking96 (21. März 2012)

Danke... woher weisst du dass es hex werte sind habe ich noch nie gehört... kann man z.b. eine analoguhr auch kleiner machen?


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. März 2012)

es gibt beim rechner üblicherweise nur hex und dezimal werte für farben.
dezimal sind diese 3 werte, die jeweils von 0-255 gehen können und hex ist halt dieses totale gewirr.

aber ich kann dich trösten. gut auskennen tu ich mich da auch nicht. hab einfach einen der werte bei google eingesetzt und color dahinter geschrieben 

man kann die skins auch größenmäßig bearbeiten. wenn dies in der config aber nicht vorgegeben ist, müsste man dies manuell anpassen...was je nach form des codes zwischen 5min und 100h variieren kann


----------



## chaosking96 (21. März 2012)

ahhh ok dann bleibt es eben so...

Finde ich jetzt ganz gut


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. März 2012)

öhm, ja. das...sticht ins auge aber gut, dich muss es glücklich machen.

PS. verdammt. du bist schuld, dass ich noch keine sachen gepackt habe! muss morgen früh arus...also jetzt ins bett...und morgen auch keine zeit. damn!
also schönen abend noch und viel spaß noch


----------



## chaosking96 (21. März 2012)

Ja dair auh danke nochmal... das mit dem aufstehen tut mir leid..viel spass dir 

ich mag gralles grün


----------



## EnergyCross (21. März 2012)

chaosking96 schrieb:


> ich mag gralles grün


 

dann könnte dir mein alter desktop gefallen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/rainmeter-und-rocketdock-user-picture472684-smile.png


----------



## chaosking96 (22. März 2012)

ja der ist ganz schön...ich werde mich erstmal mit der liteversion austoben und evtl irgendwann mal die pro kaufen... dann hat man ja mehr möglichkeiten


----------



## Kolka (22. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann mir jemand zeigen wie ich des hinkrieg ?  *-*


----------



## Re4dt (22. März 2012)

Mein alter Desktop Ahh herje  
Lies dir das Tutorial durch geht einfacher als du denkst.


----------



## scipioandrej (28. März 2012)

Meine neue


----------



## EnergyCross (29. März 2012)

scipioandrej schrieb:


> Meine neue


 

sieht gut aus  

hast du oben im rocketdock einen Not-Defi eingebaut falls der PC mal stirbt?


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. März 2012)

Hey NuTSkuL!

Darf man fragen wo du folgenden Hintergrund her hast?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (30. März 2012)

sicher darfst du frage.
das hab ich nach 2h suche auf deviant art gefunden 
weißt doch... da gibts alles, man muss nur wissen, wo man*** muss[/URL]

edit:
RAINMETER SKIN GALLERY ONLINE


----------



## Soldyah (31. März 2012)

Moin, hab jetzt gestern meinen neuen PC zusammen gebaut und bin jetzt hier am rumprobieren.
Trotz Suchfunktion quälen und Stunden langem lesen steh ich aufm Schlauch.
Ist es möglich über Rainmeter die Lüftergeschwindigkeiten und CPU Temps usw. dauerhaft aufm Desktop anzuzeigen?
Und vor allem wie binde ich dort meine Gerätschaften ein?? 
Rainmeter und RocketDock hab ich installiert. 

Verbaut ist
ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3
i7 2600K
Macho HR-02
Sapphire HD 7950 OC
in einem NZXT Phantom 410 mit den 3 OEM Lüftern

Mit dem ASRockAXTU bin ich ja schon zufrieden, aber ich hätts gern auf einen Blick aufm Desktop

Jetzt seid Ihr dran


----------



## mae1cum77 (31. März 2012)

Auf der ersten Seite gibt es eine kurze Anleitung und einen Link zu Rainmeter-Skins. Einlesen und lieber konkrete Fragen bei Problemen stellen. Dann muß keiner Romane schreiben. Jetzt bist Du wieder....


----------



## NuTSkuL (31. März 2012)

na dann willkommen im forum 
um ehrlich zu sein hab ich noch nie einen solchen skin gesehen...aber das hat nix zu sagen. laut dieser seite, sollte es in verbidnung mit speedfan (muss dann halt im hintergrund laufen, aber wen störts...) möglich sein, dies anzuzeigen.
bevor ich genaues sage, werfe ich aber lieber nochmal ein genauen blick darauf 
was meinst du mit gerätschaften einbinden? wenn du die lüfter etc. meinst, dann würde dies ja über speedfan laufen.

ich schau mir das mal an und sag dir dann mehr

update:
also du bräuchtest auf jeden fall speedfan...was im hintergrund läuft

vorweg:
ich hab jetzt mal was angehängt, was ich mir mal auf die schnelle zusammengebastelt habe. keine ahnung obs funzt, weil ich speedfan nicht habe.
müsstest du mal bitte probieren und mir sagen, was angezeigt wird...oder überhaupt

also 1. angehängte datei runterladen
2.die .dll in rainmeter/plugins kopieren
3.die ini in den normalen skin ordner plazieren (davor aber nen seperaten ordner anlegen bsp: rainmeter/skins/neuer ordner/nutskul.ini)
4. rainmeter rechts-klick->rainmeter->alles aktualisieren
5.skin "NuTSkuL.ini" aktivieren

noch ein edit:
schau mal***
da wird auch die fan speed mit hilfe von MBM (?noch nie gehört) angezeigt


----------



## Soldyah (31. März 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Auf der ersten Seite gibt es eine kurze Anleitung und einen Link zu Rainmeter-Skins. Einlesen und lieber konkrete Fragen bei Problemen stellen. Dann muß keiner Romane schreiben. Jetzt bist Du wieder....


  Danke hat mir sehr geholfen! 

@NuTSkuL 
Danke dir, hat mir schon mal weiter geholfen.
Zeigt mir schon mal die CPU Temp und Lüfterdrehzahlen an


----------



## mae1cum77 (31. März 2012)

95% davon steht im Startpost....


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. April 2012)

ist ja schonmal schön 
der rest liegt eigentlich bei dir. also design...welche sachen dir angezeigt werden...wie du es machen willst.
tips kann ich dir gerne geben, aber um ehrlich zu sein hab ich grad auch nicht genug lange weile, um so ding zu zaubern 

*push*
jetzt brauch ich auch mal eure hilfe. kennt jemand von euch eine möglichkeit die auf dem pic markierten iconse zu verändern? die navigation buttons sind zwar möglich, allerdings funzt es bei mir nicht...doof


----------



## inzpekta (1. April 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> ...kennt jemand von euch eine möglichkeit die auf dem pic markierten iconse zu verändern?...


 
Wie wär's hiermit:
Yz Toolbar Download - NETZWELT

Skins dazu:
Y'z Toolbar - Customize.org

Ich weiß aber nicht ob das mit Win 7 funktioniert...


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. April 2012)

danke,
aber so wirklich funzen tut das nicht. damit zerschieße ich mir höchstens win...mal wieder


----------



## Re4dt (3. April 2012)

Neuer Tipp. Für Neulinge usw. ladet euch die Rainmeter Skin Gallery herunter. Must Have erweiterung 

Rainmeter Skin Gallery - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## th_fn_styles (6. April 2012)

Ich habe inzwischen auch etwas mit Rainmeter herumgespielt. Gibt es eigentlich eine empfehlenswerte Erweiterung zum Radio hören? Bei rainradio.exe erkennt Norton immer einen Trojaner und das SwissRadio-Gadget fügt sich optisch nicht so gut ein.


----------



## Tassadar (9. April 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich hab da seit gestern ein Problem:

Ich hatte das Windows-Startsymbol in der Taskleiste schon vor längerer Zeit mit dem Programm Start Orb Changer getauscht. Dann hab ich gestern Visual Studio installiert und danach war plötzlich wieder das normale Symbol da. Und seitdem funktioniert dieser "Start Orb Changer" nicht mehr richtig. Er tauscht zwar das Symbol aus, aber sobald man den PC neustartet ist wieder das normale Symbol da.

Man kann ja auch die Bilddatei des Symbols manuell im Windows-Sysemverzeichnis austauschen. Da liegt aber komischerweise schon die richtige Datei drin, angezeigt wird aber das normale Startsymbol . Starte ich jetzt wieder den Changer, ändert sich die Bilddatei automatisch von der gewünschten auf die normale, obwohl ich garnicht den "Restore"-Button gedrückt habe .

Ich bin voll ratlos, könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen? Das normale Symbol sieht total hässlich aus, das macht das ganzes Design kaputt.


----------



## kelevra (9. April 2012)

th_fn_styles schrieb:


> Ich habe inzwischen auch etwas mit Rainmeter herumgespielt. Gibt es eigentlich eine empfehlenswerte Erweiterung zum Radio hören? Bei rainradio.exe erkennt Norton immer einen Trojaner und das SwissRadio-Gadget fügt sich optisch nicht so gut ein.


 
Tu doch die rainradio.exe in Norton zu den Ausnahmen, dann meckert er auch nimmer


----------



## Conqi (12. April 2012)

Hab den Abend mit etwas rumbasteln verbracht. Nur mit der Uhr bin ich noch nicht zufrieden, da muss ich noch suchen.


----------



## AnonymousUser (12. April 2012)

Tassadar schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich hab da seit gestern ein Problem:
> 
> Ich hatte das Windows-Startsymbol in der Taskleiste schon vor längerer Zeit mit dem Programm Start Orb Changer getauscht. Dann hab ich gestern Visual Studio installiert und danach war plötzlich wieder das normale Symbol da. Und seitdem funktioniert dieser "Start Orb Changer" nicht mehr richtig. Er tauscht zwar das Symbol aus, aber sobald man den PC neustartet ist wieder das normale Symbol da.
> 
> ...



Ich muss da mal nachfragen. Wo bekomme ich denn Vorlagen her für einen neuen Startknopf? Welche Größe und Format muss das Bild haben?

Danke!


----------



## Re4dt (12. April 2012)

Bitteschöön. *** Start Orbs on deviantART[/url]


----------



## Tassadar (12. April 2012)

Es funktioniert wieder!
War wohl nur ein "temporärer" Fehler.

Beim Start Orb Changer ist schon ne riesige Sammlung neuer Buttons dabei.


----------



## KommandeurMumm (13. April 2012)

Lars-G90 schrieb:


> Hab den Abend mit etwas rumbasteln verbracht.  Nur mit der Uhr bin ich noch nicht zufrieden, da muss ich noch  suchen.



Du könntest die Uhr so ähnlich einfärbern wie ich *gg* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. April 2012)

Jemand ne idee wie man diese 3 Icons gut wegbekommt ? Also das sie auf dem Desktop bleiben es aber schöner aussieht.


----------



## NuTSkuL (14. April 2012)

rechts klick-> anderes icon?  aber verstehe dich sicherlich falsch.

ansonsten einfach n eigenes rainmeter theme bauen und die ordner/dateien darin verlinken


----------



## Star_KillA (14. April 2012)

Es gibt ja nur hässliche andere Icons  und der Name bleibt dann auch da.


----------



## RainbowCrash (14. April 2012)

Schon mal an nicht-Windows interne Icons gedacht? Ich bin n riesen Fan von den Token


----------



## Mr. Q (14. April 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nur hässliche andere Icons  und der Name bleibt dann auch da.


 
Du kannst nen Unsichtbares Icon nehmen Stück nach rechts da sind 3
und den Namen ändern so das ein nicht sichtbares Zeichnen entsteht

alt + 0160

Klappt aber nicht bei der Playlist


hier mein aktueller Desktop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. April 2012)

Ist ne gute Idee ,danke . Und bei der Playlist , doch das geht auch. 
Mach mal ne Verknüpfung davon


----------



## Mr. Q (14. April 2012)

Stimmt nach dem ich die Verknüpfungspfeile auch auf nen Unsichtbares Symbol geändert habe siehts dann auch wieder gut aus^^


----------



## Broow (16. April 2012)

Hab paar Fragen! 

Ist es möglich selbst die Skins zu "verkleinern"? (ohne benötiges Vorwissen zu programmieren)
Was ist das für ein Uhren Skin beim 2. Bild?( das im dem Datums calender recht unsten)

Ansonsten echt geil gemachtes TuT!


----------



## Re4dt (16. April 2012)

Broow schrieb:


> Hab paar Fragen!
> 
> Ist es möglich selbst die Skins zu "verkleinern"? (ohne benötiges Vorwissen zu programmieren)
> Was ist das für ein Uhren Skin beim 2. Bild?( das im dem Datums calender recht unsten)
> ...


 Danke für den Lob. Ja das sollte möglich sein nur wie ist mir gerade auch ein Rätsel hab seit langem nichts mehr gemeacht mit Rainmeter. 

Die Uhr sollte glaub "Maya Uhr" Sein einfach bei Deviantart suchen ist glaub in den am meisten gesuchten irgendwie so


----------



## NuTSkuL (16. April 2012)

wenn der programmierer es nicht von grundauf vorgesehen hat, dass man über ne diverse einstellung die skin größe ändern kann, kommt man nicht umher, in dem code rumzuspielen.
dies hat mit den festen dimensionen zu tun, die bei der objekt-plazierung im code vergeben werden. mir ist bisher auch noch nix unter die augen gekommen, was alles entsprechende automatisch ändert. 
wenn es einfach nur bilder sind, die kleiner werden sollen, würd ich es über die entsprechende datei regeln, aber die position von objekten lässt sich nur manuell verschieben...was jedoch auch nicht sonderlichs chwer ist und letztlich aufs rumprobieren hinausläuft


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. April 2012)

Ich find leider kein passendes Rainmeter >_<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (16. April 2012)

bei dem hintergrund würd ich auf was einfaches setzen, was nicht extrem verschnürkelt oder überladen ist.

evtl*** oder*** und das als***


----------



## Broow (16. April 2012)

Danke!  Naja ist echt schwer da wirklich das passnede zu finden !  (suche zum beispiel etwas wo mir 3 Partitonen HDD anzeigt, CPU gesamtlast MIT temperatur (könne auch verschiedene kerne sein;mit balken wärs auch geil) ram auslastung udn noch das avon desing her passende wetter


----------



## NuTSkuL (16. April 2012)

zumindestens von den informationen her würde*** ganz gut passen. noch n bisschen an der schrift geschraubt und evtl n par icons gewechselt, dann sieht das ganz schick aus.
verwende die auch zum größten teil. hab mal mein desktop deshalb mit drangehängt


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. April 2012)

nutskul schrieb:


> ...hab mal mein desktop deshalb mit drangehängt



n1 !!!


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (17. April 2012)

@ NuTSkuL : Dein Desktop sieht  hammermäßig aus...! Well done!


----------



## Tassadar (17. April 2012)

Jetzt hab ich schon wieder dieses sch... Problem:

#1191

Weis denn keiner wieso oder warum? Das kann doch nicht sein, dass der immer nach jedem Neustart das Originalsymbol anzeigt. Sogar wenn ich es vorher gelöscht hab, wo kriegt der das eigendlich immerwieder her?


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. April 2012)

wow, danke  auch wenn ich das garnicht damit bezwecken wollte 
ist zwar alles custom und umgeschrieben, aber wirklich fertig isses noch nicht. mir fehlt momentan die lust zum rumprobieren

@tassadar
hmm, evtl mal mit resourcehacker die bitmaps der startorb tauschen (in der explorer.exe)? kann dir nämlich leider auch nicht sagen, nach welchem prinzip der orb changer funktioniert. anscheinend lässt er die explorer.exe an sich in ruhe.
die dll hast du aber alle mit dem ultimate theme pacther gepatcht?


----------



## Tassadar (19. April 2012)

Ja , dlls sind gepatcht.
Wusste garnicht, dass dieses Symbol auch in der explorer.exe drinhängt. Dann werd ich halt mal diesen Ressourcehacker installieren, mal gucken was sich da noch machen lässt.


----------



## inzpekta (21. April 2012)

Moin Leute,

hab grad beim rumspielen nen netten Effekt verursacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (28. April 2012)

Ist das ein Bug?


----------



## inzpekta (29. April 2012)

Nein, eigentlich nicht.
Hab eine Verschachtelung zweier Skins  versucht. Nur das das Bild zu groß dafür war.
Lustig auch das auch die Taskleiste dahinter verschwindet.


----------



## Delusa (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute könnte mir wer helfen ich hab auch Rainmeter und möchte eigentlich nur meine CPU mit allen 4 Kernen anzeigen lasen (Auslastung, Temperatur)
und Gracka (Auslastung, Temperatur) und Ram Auslastung 

MFG Delusa


----------



## inzpekta (2. Mai 2012)

Du bist ja schon in der Gruppe.
Schau dir mal das Bild mit dem Krümelmonster an. 
Die Leiste unten zeigt meinen 6-Kerner und hat sonst auch so alles was man braucht.

Da findest du auch Links zu deviant und Customize... Such dir was aus, wir können dann helfen wenn's hakt.


----------



## Delusa (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo leute ich hate dan ndochmal googel benutz und habe mich dan duch geschlagen hab auch schon fast alles was ich brauch nur ich bekom das mit den mehreren cpu kernen nicht hin cpu ist amd phenom ii x4 945 

#

MFG Delusa


----------



## bardoerper (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde gern das sich das Hintergrundbild öfters (alle Stunde) autom. verändert.
Geht das hiermit noch?
Oder bin ich an einem Hintergrundbild dauerhaft gebunden?


----------



## inzpekta (2. Mai 2012)

Das geht doch mit Win 7 Hausmitteln... 

Rechtsklick auf deinen Desktop, Anpassen, unten auf Desktophintergrund, oben die gewünschten Bilder einstellen, unten das Intervall.

Der Hintergrund hat selten was mit Rainmeter zu tun.


----------



## Delusa (2. Mai 2012)

hweis einer wie man die ini datei schreiben muss das sie alle 4 cpu kerne anzeigt ?


----------



## inzpekta (2. Mai 2012)

Ich schau mir das nachher an, wenn ich zuhause bin. Hilfreich wäre, wenn du den Skin verlinkst.


----------



## Delusa (2. Mai 2012)

Sry für dopel post


----------



## Delusa (2. Mai 2012)

> [Rainmeter]
> Author=MBGD
> AppVersion=14000
> 
> ...



Das hab ich jetzt für die CPU und weiter weis ich nett


----------



## inzpekta (2. Mai 2012)

Harte Nuss...
Ich glaube der ist von Grund auf nur auf Gesamtleistung konzipiert.
Krieg ich nicht hin.

Aber ich hab Alternativen:

*Anordnung der Cores horizontal:*



Spoiler



[Rainmeter]
update=1000

TextFont=
CtrlColor=0,0,0,0

[LabelCPU]
Meter=STRING
X=0
Y=0
FontColor=215, 52, 52, 255
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=10
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
StringEffect=SHADOW
Text="AMD Phenom II X4 945"
AntiAlias=1

;Measure---------------------------------------------------------

[MeasureCPU0]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Perfmon.dll
PerfMonObject="Processor"
PerfMonInstance=0
PerfMonCounter="% Processor Time"
PerfMonDifference=1
InvertMeasure=1

[MeasureCPU1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Perfmon.dll
PerfMonObject="Processor"
PerfMonInstance=1
PerfMonCounter="% Processor Time"
PerfMonDifference=1
InvertMeasure=1

[MeasureCPU2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Perfmon.dll
PerfMonObject="Processor"
PerfMonInstance=2
PerfMonCounter="% Processor Time"
PerfMonDifference=1
InvertMeasure=1

[MeasureCPU3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Perfmon.dll
PerfMonObject="Processor"
PerfMonInstance=3
PerfMonCounter="% Processor Time"
PerfMonDifference=1
InvertMeasure=1

[MeasureMem]
Measure=PhysicalMemory

[MeasureNetIn]
Measure=NetIn

[MeasureNetOut]
Measure=NetOut

;Meter---------------------------------------------------------



[CPU1-line]
Meter=LINE
MeasureName=MeasureCPU0
X=0
Y=20
W=38
H=22
LineColor=d73434
LineWidth=1.5
Antialias=1

[CPU1-text]
Meter=STRING
X=0r
Y=0r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=8
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=CPU1:
AntiAlias=1

[CPU1-meter]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCPU0
Percentual=1
X=30r
Y=11r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontSize=8
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=right
Autoscale=1
AntiAlias=1

[CPU1-text2]
Meter=STRING
X=-3r
Y=2r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=7
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=“
AntiAlias=1

;---------------------

[CPU2-line]
Meter=LINE
MeasureName=MeasureCPU1
X=14r
Y=-13r
W=38
H=22
LineColor=d73434
LineWidth=1.5
Antialias=1

[CPU2-text]
Meter=STRING
X=0r
Y=0r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=8
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=CPU2:
AntiAlias=1

[CPU2-meter]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCPU1
Percentual=1
X=30r
Y=11r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontSize=8
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=right
Autoscale=1
AntiAlias=1

[CPU2-text2]
Meter=STRING
X=-3r
Y=2r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=7
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=“
AntiAlias=1

;---------------------

[CPU3-line]
Meter=LINE
MeasureName=MeasureCPU2
X=14r
Y=-13r
W=38
H=22
LineColor=d73434
LineWidth=1.5
Antialias=1

[CPU3-text]
Meter=STRING
X=0r
Y=0r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=8
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=CPU3:
AntiAlias=1

[CPU3-meter]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCPU2
Percentual=1
X=30r
Y=11r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontSize=8
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=right
Autoscale=1
AntiAlias=1

[CPU3-text2]
Meter=STRING
X=-3r
Y=2r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=7
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=“
AntiAlias=1

;---------------------

[CPU4-line]
Meter=LINE
MeasureName=MeasureCPU2
X=14r
Y=-13r
W=38
H=22
LineColor=d73434
LineWidth=1.5
Antialias=1

[CPU4-text]
Meter=STRING
X=0r
Y=0r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=8
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=CPU4:
AntiAlias=1

[CPU4-meter]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCPU3
Percentual=1
X=30r
Y=11r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontSize=8
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=right
Autoscale=1
AntiAlias=1

[CPU4-text2]
Meter=STRING
X=-3r
Y=2r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=7
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=“
AntiAlias=1



*Anordnung diagonal:*



Spoiler



[Rainmeter]
update=1000

TextFont=
CtrlColor=0,0,0,0

[LabelCPU]
Meter=STRING
X=55
Y=0
FontColor=215, 52, 52, 255
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=10
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
StringEffect=SHADOW
Text="AMD Phenom II X4 945"
AntiAlias=1

;Measure---------------------------------------------------------

[MeasureCPU0]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Perfmon.dll
PerfMonObject="Processor"
PerfMonInstance=0
PerfMonCounter="% Processor Time"
PerfMonDifference=1
InvertMeasure=1

[MeasureCPU1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Perfmon.dll
PerfMonObject="Processor"
PerfMonInstance=1
PerfMonCounter="% Processor Time"
PerfMonDifference=1
InvertMeasure=1

[MeasureCPU2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Perfmon.dll
PerfMonObject="Processor"
PerfMonInstance=2
PerfMonCounter="% Processor Time"
PerfMonDifference=1
InvertMeasure=1

[MeasureCPU3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Perfmon.dll
PerfMonObject="Processor"
PerfMonInstance=3
PerfMonCounter="% Processor Time"
PerfMonDifference=1
InvertMeasure=1

[MeasureMem]
Measure=PhysicalMemory

[MeasureNetIn]
Measure=NetIn

[MeasureNetOut]
Measure=NetOut

;Meter---------------------------------------------------------



[CPU1-line]
Meter=LINE
MeasureName=MeasureCPU0
X=170
Y=30
W=38
H=22
LineColor=d73434
LineWidth=1.5
Antialias=1

[CPU1-text]
Meter=STRING
X=0r
Y=0r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=8
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=CPU1:
AntiAlias=1

[CPU1-meter]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCPU0
Percentual=1
X=30r
Y=11r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontSize=8
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=right
Autoscale=1
AntiAlias=1

[CPU1-text2]
Meter=STRING
X=-3r
Y=2r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=7
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=“
AntiAlias=1

;---------------------

[CPU2-line]
Meter=LINE
MeasureName=MeasureCPU1
X=0r
Y=25r
W=38
H=22
LineColor=d73434
LineWidth=1.5
Antialias=1

[CPU2-text]
Meter=STRING
X=0r
Y=0r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=8
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=CPU2:
AntiAlias=1

[CPU2-meter]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCPU1
Percentual=1
X=30r
Y=11r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontSize=8
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=right
Autoscale=1
AntiAlias=1

[CPU2-text2]
Meter=STRING
X=-3r
Y=2r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=7
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=“
AntiAlias=1

;---------------------

[CPU3-line]
Meter=LINE
MeasureName=MeasureCPU2
X=0r
Y=25r
W=38
H=22
LineColor=d73434
LineWidth=1.5
Antialias=1

[CPU3-text]
Meter=STRING
X=0r
Y=0r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=8
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=CPU3:
AntiAlias=1

[CPU3-meter]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCPU2
Percentual=1
X=30r
Y=11r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontSize=8
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=right
Autoscale=1
AntiAlias=1

[CPU3-text2]
Meter=STRING
X=-3r
Y=2r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=7
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=“
AntiAlias=1

;---------------------

[CPU4-line]
Meter=LINE
MeasureName=MeasureCPU2
X=0r
Y=25r
W=38
H=22
LineColor=d73434
LineWidth=1.5
Antialias=1

[CPU4-text]
Meter=STRING
X=0r
Y=0r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=8
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=CPU4:
AntiAlias=1

[CPU4-meter]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCPU3
Percentual=1
X=30r
Y=11r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontSize=8
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=right
Autoscale=1
AntiAlias=1

[CPU4-text2]
Meter=STRING
X=-3r
Y=2r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=7
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=“
AntiAlias=1



*Anordnung vertikal und längere Graphen...*



Spoiler



[Rainmeter]
update=1000

TextFont=
CtrlColor=0,0,0,0

[LabelCPU]
Meter=STRING
X=0
Y=0
FontColor=215, 52, 52, 255
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=10
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
StringEffect=SHADOW
Text="AMD Phenom II X4 945"
AntiAlias=1

;Measure---------------------------------------------------------

[MeasureCPU0]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Perfmon.dll
PerfMonObject="Processor"
PerfMonInstance=0
PerfMonCounter="% Processor Time"
PerfMonDifference=1
InvertMeasure=1

[MeasureCPU1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Perfmon.dll
PerfMonObject="Processor"
PerfMonInstance=1
PerfMonCounter="% Processor Time"
PerfMonDifference=1
InvertMeasure=1

[MeasureCPU2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Perfmon.dll
PerfMonObject="Processor"
PerfMonInstance=2
PerfMonCounter="% Processor Time"
PerfMonDifference=1
InvertMeasure=1

[MeasureCPU3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Perfmon.dll
PerfMonObject="Processor"
PerfMonInstance=3
PerfMonCounter="% Processor Time"
PerfMonDifference=1
InvertMeasure=1

[MeasureMem]
Measure=PhysicalMemory

[MeasureNetIn]
Measure=NetIn

[MeasureNetOut]
Measure=NetOut

;Meter---------------------------------------------------------



[CPU1-line]
Meter=LINE
MeasureName=MeasureCPU0
X=0
Y=30
W=150
H=22
LineColor=d73434
LineWidth=1.5
Antialias=1

[CPU1-text]
Meter=STRING
X=0r
Y=0r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=8
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=CPU1:
AntiAlias=1

[CPU1-meter]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCPU0
Percentual=1
X=30r
Y=11r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontSize=8
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=right
Autoscale=1
AntiAlias=1

[CPU1-text2]
Meter=STRING
X=-3r
Y=2r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=7
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=“
AntiAlias=1

;---------------------

[CPU2-line]
Meter=LINE
MeasureName=MeasureCPU1
X=0
Y=25r
W=150
H=22
LineColor=d73434
LineWidth=1.5
Antialias=1

[CPU2-text]
Meter=STRING
X=0r
Y=0r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=8
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=CPU2:
AntiAlias=1

[CPU2-meter]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCPU1
Percentual=1
X=30r
Y=11r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontSize=8
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=right
Autoscale=1
AntiAlias=1

[CPU2-text2]
Meter=STRING
X=-3r
Y=2r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=7
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=“
AntiAlias=1

;---------------------

[CPU3-line]
Meter=LINE
MeasureName=MeasureCPU2
X=0
Y=25r
W=150
H=22
LineColor=d73434
LineWidth=1.5
Antialias=1

[CPU3-text]
Meter=STRING
X=0r
Y=0r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=8
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=CPU3:
AntiAlias=1

[CPU3-meter]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCPU2
Percentual=1
X=30r
Y=11r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontSize=8
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=right
Autoscale=1
AntiAlias=1

[CPU3-text2]
Meter=STRING
X=-3r
Y=2r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=7
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=“
AntiAlias=1

;---------------------

[CPU4-line]
Meter=LINE
MeasureName=MeasureCPU2
X=0
Y=25r
W=150
H=22
LineColor=d73434
LineWidth=1.5
Antialias=1

[CPU4-text]
Meter=STRING
X=0r
Y=0r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=8
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=CPU4:
AntiAlias=1

[CPU4-meter]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCPU3
Percentual=1
X=30r
Y=11r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontSize=8
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=right
Autoscale=1
AntiAlias=1

[CPU4-text2]
Meter=STRING
X=-3r
Y=2r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=7
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=“
AntiAlias=1



*Und zu guter Letzt... ein Mix aus deinem und meinem...
Trifft vielleicht eher deinen Geschmack *



Spoiler



[Rainmeter]
update=1000

TextFont=
CtrlColor=0,0,0,0

[LabelCPU]
Meter=STRING
X=0
Y=0
FontColor=215, 52, 52, 255
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=15
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
StringEffect=SHADOW
Text="AMD Phenom II X4 945"
AntiAlias=1

;Measure---------------------------------------------------------

[MeasureCPU0]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Perfmon.dll
PerfMonObject="Processor"
PerfMonInstance=0
PerfMonCounter="% Processor Time"
PerfMonDifference=1
InvertMeasure=1

[MeasureCPU1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Perfmon.dll
PerfMonObject="Processor"
PerfMonInstance=1
PerfMonCounter="% Processor Time"
PerfMonDifference=1
InvertMeasure=1

[MeasureCPU2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Perfmon.dll
PerfMonObject="Processor"
PerfMonInstance=2
PerfMonCounter="% Processor Time"
PerfMonDifference=1
InvertMeasure=1

[MeasureCPU3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Perfmon.dll
PerfMonObject="Processor"
PerfMonInstance=3
PerfMonCounter="% Processor Time"
PerfMonDifference=1
InvertMeasure=1

[MeasureMem]
Measure=PhysicalMemory

[MeasureNetIn]
Measure=NetIn

[MeasureNetOut]
Measure=NetOut

;Meter---------------------------------------------------------

[Label1]
Meter=STRING
X=150
Y=40
FontColor=160, 52, 52, 255
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=6
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
StringEffect=SHADOW
Text="100%"
AntiAlias=1

[MeterCPUTopLine]
Meter=IMAGE
X=0
Y=40
W=150
H=4
SolidColor=215, 52, 52, 255

[CPU1-line]
Meter=LINE
MeasureName=MeasureCPU0
X=0
Y=50
W=150
H=22
LineColor=23a7ae
LineWidth=1.5
Antialias=1

[CPU1-text]
Meter=STRING
X=0r
Y=0r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=8
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=CPU1:
AntiAlias=1

[CPU1-meter]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCPU0
Percentual=1
X=30r
Y=11r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontSize=8
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=right
Autoscale=1
AntiAlias=1

[CPU1-text2]
Meter=STRING
X=-3r
Y=2r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=7
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=“
AntiAlias=1

;---------------------

[Label2]
Meter=STRING
X=150
Y=25r
FontColor=160, 52, 52, 255
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=6
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
StringEffect=SHADOW
Text="100%"
AntiAlias=1

[MeterCPUTopLine2]
Meter=IMAGE
X=0
Y=0r
W=150
H=4
SolidColor=215, 52, 52, 255

[CPU2-line]
Meter=LINE
MeasureName=MeasureCPU1
X=0
Y=10r
W=150
H=22
LineColor=23a7ae
LineWidth=1.5
Antialias=1

[CPU2-text]
Meter=STRING
X=0r
Y=0r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=8
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=CPU2:
AntiAlias=1

[CPU2-meter]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCPU1
Percentual=1
X=30r
Y=11r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontSize=8
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=right
Autoscale=1
AntiAlias=1

[CPU2-text2]
Meter=STRING
X=-3r
Y=2r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=7
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=“
AntiAlias=1

;---------------------

[Label3]
Meter=STRING
X=150
Y=25r
FontColor=160, 52, 52, 255
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=6
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
StringEffect=SHADOW
Text="100%"
AntiAlias=1

[MeterCPUTopLine3]
Meter=IMAGE
X=0
Y=0r
W=150
H=4
SolidColor=215, 52, 52, 255

[CPU3-line]
Meter=LINE
MeasureName=MeasureCPU2
X=0
Y=10r
W=150
H=22
LineColor=23a7ae
LineWidth=1.5
Antialias=1

[CPU3-text]
Meter=STRING
X=0r
Y=0r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=8
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=CPU3:
AntiAlias=1

[CPU3-meter]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCPU2
Percentual=1
X=30r
Y=11r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontSize=8
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=right
Autoscale=1
AntiAlias=1

[CPU3-text2]
Meter=STRING
X=-3r
Y=2r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=7
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=“
AntiAlias=1

;---------------------

[Label4]
Meter=STRING
X=150
Y=25r
FontColor=160, 52, 52, 255
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=6
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
StringEffect=SHADOW
Text="100%"
AntiAlias=1

[MeterCPUTopLine4]
Meter=IMAGE
X=0
Y=0r
W=150
H=4
SolidColor=215, 52, 52, 255

[CPU4-line]
Meter=LINE
MeasureName=MeasureCPU2
X=0
Y=10r
W=150
H=22
LineColor=23a7ae
LineWidth=1.5
Antialias=1

[CPU4-text]
Meter=STRING
X=0r
Y=0r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=8
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=CPU4:
AntiAlias=1

[CPU4-meter]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCPU3
Percentual=1
X=30r
Y=11r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontSize=8
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=right
Autoscale=1
AntiAlias=1

[CPU4-text2]
Meter=STRING
X=-3r
Y=2r
FontColor=FFFFFF
FontFace=N-AQUA-C
FontSize=7
StringStyle=BOLD
Text=“
AntiAlias=1


----------



## Delusa (2. Mai 2012)

ok danke  das letzte ist so was was ich suche, ich werde es noch bearbeiten wenn ich fertig bin zeig ich es dir

MFG Delusa


----------



## Delusa (3. Mai 2012)

So wie ich gesagt hab ich pass es an sehe ihr 
man kann auch Grafig Anzeigern mache dam haste original Größe


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

Wenn Du das Bild als Anhang einbindest (über "Anhänge verwalten"), kann man es besser betrachten. So ist es etwas klein.


----------



## Delusa (3. Mai 2012)

hab noch was GPU Auslastung weis da wer was ?

ok habs was egal Danke leute habt mir sehr geholfen 


Hier noch mal mein jetzt Fertiges Werg

MFG Delusa


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

> man kann auch Grafig Anzeigern mache dam haste original Größe


Ist wie mit dem Pfeil im Knie; nicht besonders komfortabel/userfreundlich. Die Frage ist, will man das bei jedem Bild machen .


----------



## Ice-Head (22. Mai 2012)

Hier mal mein "Extreme Desktop" 

Das Tutorial hat mir echt weiter geholfen.

Danke


----------



## mfg_XX (22. Mai 2012)

Super Tips haben mir sehr geholfen.
Verwende auch deine (Re4dt) Hintergrundbilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X2theZ (22. Mai 2012)

hi leute,

ich hab mir auch mal an einen schönen rainmeter-desktop gemacht. jedoch steh ich bei meinen modifikationen ein bisschen am schlauch.
ich hab mir zusätzlich zum gnometer die coretemp.ini ausm netz geholt um zu sehen, wie das in der ini aussehen soll.
also hab ich den entsprechenden code in die 8 CPU.ini kopiert, weil ich das alles in einem skin wollte und keinen extra skin für temp und cpu-clock.
jetzt is aber was komisches. wenn ich die coretemp.ini extra starte, liest er die richtigen daten aus coretemp aus. 
wenn ich jedoch meine modifizierte 8CPU.ini starte, liest er für beide werte immer 100 Grad bzw. 100 MHz aus.
das is mir definitiv zu hoch  hat da vielleicht jemand eine idee dazu?

hier der code der coretemp.ini wo das auslesen funktioniert:

```
[Rainmeter]
Update=1000
BackgroundMode=2
SolidColor=0,0,0,220

[MeasureMaxTemp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=CoreTemp
CoreTempType=MaxTemperature

[MeasureCpuSpeed]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=CoreTemp
CoreTempType=CpuSpeed

[MeterMaxTemp]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureMaxTemp
X=5
Y=5
W=200
H=20
FontColor=255,255,255,255
Text="Max Temp: %1° C"

[MeterCpuSpeed]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCpuSpeed
X=5
Y=45
W=200
H=20
FontColor=255,255,255,255
Text="Frequency: %1 MHz"
```
und hier der code der 8 CPU.ini wo es nicht mehr funktioniert

```
[Rainmeter]
Author=poiru
AppVersion=1003000
Update=1000
MouseActionCursor=0
MiddleMouseDownAction=!RainmeterDeactivateConfig
BackgroundMode=1
MouseLeaveAction=!Execute [!RainmeterHideMeter Shutdown][!RainmeterHideMeter Restart][!RainmeterHideMeter Hibernate][!RainmeterHideMeter Logout][!RainmeterRedraw]

[Metadata]
Name=System
Description=Shows your CPU, RAM, and SWAP usage.
Instructions=Click on the icon to open Task Manager.
Version=1.3.0
License=Creative Commons BY-NC-SA 3.0

[Variables]
skin.Style=Horizontal
@Include=#ROOTCONFIGPATH#SETTINGS\Variables.inc
skin.Width=#width.System#

; MEASURES ====================================

[mCPU]
Measure=CPU

[mCPU1]
Measure=CPU
Processor=1

[mCPU2]
Measure=CPU
Processor=2

[mCPU3]
Measure=CPU
Processor=3

[mCPU4]
Measure=CPU
Processor=4

[mCPU5]
Measure=CPU
Processor=5

[mCPU6]
Measure=CPU
Processor=6

[mCPU7]
Measure=CPU
Processor=7

[mCPU8]
Measure=CPU
Processor=8

[MeasureMaxTemp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=CoreTemp
CoreTempType=MaxTemperature

[MeasureCpuSpeed]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=CoreTemp
CoreTempType=CpuSpeed

[mRAM]
Measure=PhysicalMemory
UpdateDivider=20

[mSWAP]
Measure=SWAPMemory
UpdateDivider=20

[mRAMTotal]
Measure=PhysicalMemory
UpdateDivider=20
Total=1

[mSWAPTotal]
Measure=SWAPMemory
UpdateDivider=20
Total=1

[mUptime]
Measure=Uptime
Format="%4!02i!:%3!02i!:%2!02i!"
UpdateDivider=60

; STYLES ======================================

@Include2=#ROOTCONFIGPATH#SETTINGS\Style#skin.Style#.inc

[sPopup]
Hidden=0

[sTextL]
Hidden=0

[sTextR]
W=(#skin.Width#-50)
Hidden=0

[sSeperator]
Hidden=0

; METERS ======================================

[Line]
Meter=IMAGE
MeterStyle=sLine
MouseOverAction=!Execute [!RainmeterShowMeter Shutdown][!RainmeterShowMeter Restart][!RainmeterShowMeter Hibernate][!RainmeterShowMeter Logout][!RainmeterRedraw]

[Icon]
Meter=IMAGE
MeterStyle=sIcon
ImageName=..\System.png
ToolTipText="Open Task Manager"
LeftMouseUpAction=!Execute ["taskmgr.exe"]
MouseActionCursor=1

[Title]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTitle
Text=System

[Subtitle]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sSubtitle
MeasureName=mUptime

[Shutdown]
Meter=BUTTON
ButtonImage=..\Shutdown.png
X=(#skin.Width#-85)
Y=2
ToolTipText="Shutdown"
ButtonCommand=!Execute ["#ROOTCONFIGPATH#SETTINGS\ConfigTool.exe" /s]
MouseActionCursor=1
Hidden=0

[Restart]
Meter=BUTTON
ButtonImage=..\Restart.png
X=20r
Y=2
ToolTipText="Restart"
ButtonCommand=!Execute ["#ROOTCONFIGPATH#SETTINGS\ConfigTool.exe" /r]
MouseActionCursor=1
Hidden=0

[Hibernate]
Meter=BUTTON
ButtonImage=..\Hibernate.png
X=20r
Y=2
ToolTipText="Hibernate"
ButtonCommand=!Execute ["#ROOTCONFIGPATH#SETTINGS\ConfigTool.exe" /h]
MouseActionCursor=1
Hidden=0

[Logout]
Meter=BUTTON
ButtonImage=..\Logout.png
X=20r
Y=2
ToolTipText="Logout"
ButtonCommand=!Execute ["#ROOTCONFIGPATH#SETTINGS\ConfigTool.exe" /l]
MouseActionCursor=1
Hidden=0

[Popup]
Meter=IMAGE
MeterStyle=sPopup
H=((#h.Other#*10)+55)

[CPU1Left]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextL
Y=#h.Item#
Text="CPU1"

[CPU1Right]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextR
MeasureName=mCPU1
Text="%1%"
Percentual=1

[CPU1Bar]
Meter=BAR
MeterStyle=sSeperator
MeasureName=mCPU1

[CPU2Left]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextL
Y=5r
Text="CPU2"

[CPU2Right]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextR
MeasureName=mCPU2
Text="%1%"
Percentual=1

[CPU2Bar]
Meter=BAR
MeterStyle=sSeperator
MeasureName=mCPU2

[CPU3Left]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextL
Y=5r
Text="CPU3"

[CPU3Right]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextR
MeasureName=mCPU2
Text="%1%"
Percentual=1

[CPU3Bar]
Meter=BAR
MeterStyle=sSeperator
MeasureName=mCPU3

[CPU4Left]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextL
Y=5r
Text="CPU4"

[CPU4Right]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextR
MeasureName=mCPU4
Text="%1%"
Percentual=1

[CPU4Bar]
Meter=BAR
MeterStyle=sSeperator
MeasureName=mCPU4

[CPU5Left]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextL
Y=5r
Text="CPU5"

[CPU5Right]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextR
MeasureName=mCPU4
Text="%1%"
Percentual=1

[CPU5Bar]
Meter=BAR
MeterStyle=sSeperator
MeasureName=mCPU4

[CPU6Left]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextL
Y=5r
Text="CPU6"

[CPU6Right]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextR
MeasureName=mCPU6
Text="%1%"
Percentual=1

[CPU6Bar]
Meter=BAR
MeterStyle=sSeperator
MeasureName=mCPU6

[CPU7Left]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextL
Y=5r
Text="CPU7"

[CPU7Right]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextR
MeasureName=mCPU7
Text="%1%"
Percentual=1

[CPU7Bar]
Meter=BAR
MeterStyle=sSeperator
MeasureName=mCPU7

[CPU8Left]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextL
Y=5r
Text="CPU8"

[CPU8Right]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextR
MeasureName=mCPU8
Text="%1%"
Percentual=1

[CPU8Bar]
Meter=BAR
MeterStyle=sSeperator
MeasureName=mCPU8

[MeterMaxTempLeft]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextL
Y=5r
Text="Max Temp"

[MeterMaxTempRight]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextR
MeasureName=MeasureMaxTemp
Text="%1 °C"
Percentual=1

[maxtempbar]
Meter=BAR
MeterStyle=sSeperator
MeasureName=MeasureMaxTemp

[MeterCpuSpeedLeft]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextL
Y=5r
Text="Frequency"

[MeterCpuSpeedRight]
MeasureName=MeasureCpuSpeed
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextR
Text="%1 MHz"
Percentual=1

[cpuspeedbar]
Meter=BAR
MeterStyle=sSeperator
MeasureName=MeasureCpuSpeed

[RAMLeft]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextL
Y=5r
Text="RAM"

[RAMRight]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextR
MeasureName=mRAM
MeasureName2=mRAMTotal
Text="%1B/%2B"
Autoscale=1

[RAMBar]
Meter=BAR
MeterStyle=sSeperator
MeasureName=mRAM

[SWAPLeft]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextL
Y=5r
Text="SWAP"

[SWAPRight]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=sTextR
MeasureName=mSWAP
MeasureName2=mSWAPTotal
Text="%1B/%2B"
Autoscale=1

[SWAPBar]
Meter=BAR
MeterStyle=sSeperator
MeasureName=mSWAP

[Gap]
Meter=IMAGE
MeterStyle=sGap
```
edit: achja - die coretemp springt von 100 auf 97 und auf 94 und wieder auf 100 herum. also irgendwie will er irgendwas auslesen.
und hier noch ein bild dazu, wie das ganze aussieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hier noch ein bild, wies mit der coretemp.ini aussieht und man sieht, dass es bei der funktioniert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inzpekta (22. Mai 2012)

Versuch mal die Kerne ab "0" hochzuzählen.

CPU 0
CPU 1
CPU 2
.
.
.
CPU 7


----------



## X2theZ (22. Mai 2012)

ui! danke für die schnelle antwort!
in den measure-deklarationen umzubennen müsste genügen oder? die anderen bezeichnung sind ja variablen soweit ich das verstanden hab.

so hab ichs jetzt versucht:
"
[mCPU1]
Measure=CPU
Processor=0

[mCPU2]
Measure=CPU
Processor=1

[mCPU3]
Measure=CPU
Processor=2

[mCPU4]
Measure=CPU
Processor=3

[mCPU5]
Measure=CPU
Processor=4

[mCPU6]
Measure=CPU
Processor=5

[mCPU7]
Measure=CPU
Processor=6

[mCPU8]
Measure=CPU
Processor=7"

ging leider nicht.

edit: mittlerweile hat sich laut gnometer mein i7 von 100 auf 60 mhz runtergetaktet. dafür hat er jetzt nur mehr 92 °. ich glaub, ich sollt zum solitär spielen aufhören, bevor die kiste abraucht XD
nein, is echt schlimm ^^ komm einfach ned drauf warums in der einen ini geht und in der anderen nicht -,-


----------



## inzpekta (22. Mai 2012)

Hast du bei Measures das erste



> [mCPU]
> Measure=CPU



weggenommen? Mach das mal, und ändere die Nummern in den Eckigen Klammern auch.
Und du musst das durchgängig machen, nicht nur bei der Deklaration (Außer bei den Textzeilen natürlich).

Wenn es dann nicht klappt weiß ich auch nicht...
Aber um die Ausladung anzuzeigen brauchst du CoreTemp nicht.
Such dir einen Skin der schon mehrere Kerne anzeigt, und trage die restlichen in der gleichen Form nach.


----------



## X2theZ (22. Mai 2012)

[mCPU]
Measure=CPU
das zu entfernen sowie die neunummerierung hat beides nichts gebracht.
danke trotzdem für deine bemühungen.

werds mal wie du schon vorgeschlagen hast, mit einem anderen skin versuchen.


----------



## inzpekta (23. Mai 2012)

Hier hab ich schon mal was gebastelt.
Das ganze auf 8 Kerne zu basteln sollte klappen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...w-create-extreme-desktop-123.html#post4179200


----------



## X2theZ (23. Mai 2012)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Aber um die Ausladung anzuzeigen brauchst du CoreTemp nicht.
> Such dir einen Skin der schon mehrere Kerne anzeigt, und trage die restlichen in der gleichen Form nach.


 
ah. das hab ich gestern falsch verstanden.
mir geht es ja nicht um die auslastung der kerne. die wird im original-skin vom gnometer richtig ausgelesen.
ich wollte noch zusätzlich zu diesem skin die coretemp und die cpu-clock ausgeben lassen. und das funktioniert nicht.
wenn ich die coretemp.ini einzeln anzeigen lass, gibt er die werte richtig aus.
kopiere ich den code in die gnometer-ini gibt er sie falsch (also immer 100) aus.

edit: 
loool guten morgen inzpekta  klasse timing XD

edit²:
danke für den link, aber das is ja auch ohne coretemp und cpu-clock


----------



## inzpekta (23. Mai 2012)

X2theZ schrieb:


> ...ich wollte noch zusätzlich zu diesem skin die coretemp und die cpu-clock ausgeben lassen. und das funktioniert nicht...



Guten Morgen!

Also ich mach das immer so:
Ich suche mir einen Skin der das bietet was ich haben möchte, und der funktioniert.
Dann bastle ich mir diese Zeilen in einen anderen rein, oder passe mir den Skin von der Optik an.
Letzteres ist manchmal viel einfacher 

Ich würd ja mitbasteln, aber ich hab atm kein komplettes System am laufen.
Liegt bei mir alles auseinander, Gehäusewechsel und so...


----------



## X2theZ (23. Mai 2012)

ok. dann start ich heute am abend nochmal einen versuch.
hab ja gestern in meiner wut über 4 std. unnötige arbeit alles komplett wieder vom rechner geworfen 
aber vielleicht wirds ja was, wenn ich nochmal von vorn beginne ^^
dann könnt ich versuchen, diese coretemp.ini wie ein gnometer-skin aussehen zu lassen. puh! da wird mir jetzt schon schwindlig, wenn ich ans basteln denk 
versuch macht klucg ^^


----------



## Re4dt (23. Mai 2012)

Ice-Head schrieb:


> Hier mal mein "Extreme Desktop"
> 
> Das Tutorial hat mir echt weiter geholfen.
> 
> Danke


 


mfg_XX schrieb:


> Super Tips haben mir sehr geholfen.
> Verwende auch deine (Re4dt) Hintergrundbilder.
> 
> 
> ...


 Jeder lob erfreut mich.  
Muss euch zudem echt mal FETT Danken, dass euer Interesse an dem thema Rainmeter recht groß ist.  Sonst wäre dieses Tutorial Nie in der PCGH erschienen wahrscheinlich ^^ 
Aber eins versteh ich nicht mit Verwende auch deine Hintergrundbilder wann hab ich welche den Hochgelaedn   ?


----------



## X2theZ (23. Mai 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Aber eins versteh ich nicht mit Verwende auch deine Hintergrundbilder wann hab ich welche den Hochgelaedn  ?



hast origin auf deinem rechner installiert?


----------



## X2theZ (23. Mai 2012)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Ich würd ja mitbasteln, aber ich hab atm kein komplettes System am laufen.
> Liegt bei mir alles auseinander, Gehäusewechsel und so...


 
soooooooooooo. neuer tag - neues glück 
und tatsächlich bin ich heut beim zweiten versuch draufgekommen worans liegt.
der WERTEBEREICH!!!! der measureMaxTemp ist laut protokoll von 0 bis 35
und der wertebereich der measureCpuSpeed ist zw. 0.0 und 1.6 GHz.
die aktuellen werte waren bei mir 34 grad und 1605 MHz.
da unter dem MeterTag der beiden dabeistand "PERCENTUAL=1" wurden die werte entsprechend den wertebereichen in prozent umgerechnet und ergeben dann natürlich 100% 

als ich jetzt die zeile percentual=1 entfernt hab bei temp und speed ging es natürlich sofort.
siehe bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt hab ich aber noch das problem, dass die darunterliegenden balken natürlich falsch ausgegeben werden.
deshalb jetzt die frage, kann man die wertebereiche die die measures auslesen, ändern?
bei der temp müsste ja als wertebereich 0-100° und beim cpuspeed 0.0 - 3.7 stehen.

edit^freu
man, heut bin ich gut unterwegs ^^
die 2 jahre programmieren haben sich doch ausgezahlt und das verständnis is noch da XD
obwohl ich das zeugs noch nie gesehen hab, bin ich draufgekommen.

das geheimnis war: 
[MeasureMaxTemp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=CoreTemp
*MaxValue=100*
CoreTempType=MaxTemperature

[MeasureCpuSpeed]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=CoreTemp
*MaxValue=3700*
CoreTempType=CpuSpeed

jetzt passen die balken auch 
so jetzt war ich nervig genug. wenn der desktop fertig is, kommt natürlich noch ein screenshot.
falls jemand das gnometer-skin nutzt und beim system-skin coretemp und cpuspeed zusätzlich anzeigen lassen will - wie hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -
der kann gerne die ini von mir haben.


----------



## inzpekta (23. Mai 2012)

Gäb's nen Smilie der klatscht, würd ich ihn bringen. 
Kriegste halt den hier:


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (23. Mai 2012)

Kann eigentlich jemand ein gutes Tutorial empfehlen, wie man Rainmeter Skins komplett selber baut oder zumindest stark (auch von der Grafik her) verändert? Ich habe noch nichts gutes ausführliches gefunden. Da scheint ja eine richtige kleine Programmier(oder eher Skript)Sprache dahinter zu stecken.


----------



## X2theZ (23. Mai 2012)

ja, wenn man es mal durchschaut hat, is alles möglich.

so - und wie versprochen jetzt noch ein screenshot vom vorläufig fertigen desktop INKLUSIVE FUNKTIONIERENDER coretemp und cpuclock XD

hoffe ich krieg nicht die böcke, wegen meiner task-leiste


----------



## Re4dt (23. Mai 2012)

Wirklich schön nur die Taskleiste? Wieso Weshalb?  Das zerstört ja die ganze Optik


----------



## X2theZ (23. Mai 2012)

danke! naja, ich muss sagen, dass mich die taskleiste eigentlich nicht stört. habs natürlich mit dem win7-aero-design in schwarz versucht.
da gefällt mir zwar die taskleiste, aber das restliche windows-design find ich zum kotzen. da bin ich ein bisschen eigen XD
schade, dass es die aero-design-taskleiste nicht einzeln zum auswählen gibt. und die fenster sollen im klassischen-design bleiben


----------



## Re4dt (23. Mai 2012)

Das geht  Siehe hier ->*** Windows 7 Utilities on deviantART[/url]
Da findest du bestimmt für dich was passendes.


----------



## X2theZ (23. Mai 2012)

hey, das sieht ja klasse aus. muss ich morgen gleich mal testen. danke für den hinweis!

was es nicht alles schon gibt... ^^


----------



## ad_ (20. Juni 2012)

*Update*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delusa (27. Juni 2012)

ich habe ein proplem wo kann man nachschlagen welche cod man brauch um ein bestimmte Farbe zu bekomm

[Variables]
fontColor.Text=215, 52, 52, 255
graph.line1=35, 167, 174, 255
graph.line2=35, 167, 174, 100
FontName=Prototype
AntiAlias=1

MFG Delusa


----------



## inzpekta (27. Juni 2012)

Probier es mal hier:

RGB nach HEX bzw. HEX nach RGB


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Juni 2012)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Probier es mal hier:
> 
> RGB nach HEX bzw. HEX nach RGB


 

ich glaube er sucht eher so etwas:

Farbtabelle - Farbtafel - Farbcodes


----------



## y0fy0ff (11. Juli 2012)

Wie heißt diese Uhr - Datums Anzeige in den Beispielen unten rechts auf dem Desktop?

Wäre super nett, wenn ich ein Dll Link bekommen würde 

Mfg !


----------



## inzpekta (11. Juli 2012)

Diese hier?
*** Calendar v2.2 by ~FreakQuency85 on deviantART[/url]

Corner Calendar


----------



## y0fy0ff (12. Juli 2012)

ja genau das! danke :o
aber wo steht jetzt der download link ._. ?

ich kanns nämlich nicht downloaden d:

# ich habs! danke nochmal D


----------



## Wired (27. Juli 2012)

Hab mal wieder mein Background Image bei Win7 gewechselt doch jetzt passt die Schriftart nich mehr! Ist es auch möglich in dem Rainmeter Skin/Plugin "mii system skin 2" bei der cpu & gpu tempbar irgendwie die Schriftart zu ändern?


----------



## inzpekta (27. Juli 2012)

Ungefähr sowas in der Art?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich in den obersten Zeilen findest du dieses:



> [Variables]
> FontName=Ubuntu
> FontColor=255,255,255,240
> FontSize=12



Such dir eine Schriftart aus die bei dir installiert ist (Systemsteuerung->Schriftarten), und gib den Namen anstatt "Ubuntu" ein.

Edit:
Hab gerade gesehen das ist gar nicht die Temp-Bar...
Geht aber auch hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> [Variables]
> FontFace=Denmark
> FontColor=255,255,255,240
> FontSize=9



Den Namen der gewünschten Schriftart anstatt "Denmark" setzen.


----------



## Wired (27. Juli 2012)

Werd ich mal versuchen, danke!

Update: Keine ahnung warum aber bei mir funktioniert das nich. Was aber komisch ist, das Font "Alan Den" zb funktioniert aber *"Sci Fied"* nich.


----------



## inzpekta (27. Juli 2012)

Das liegt am Namen...
Schau die Eigenschaften der Datei von der Schriftart an oder versuch ein paar Variationen.
Meist ist der Font nur falsch geschrieben.


----------



## Wired (28. Juli 2012)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Das liegt am Namen...
> Schau die Eigenschaften der Datei von der Schriftart an oder versuch ein paar Variationen.
> Meist ist der Font nur falsch geschrieben.



Delated by Wired


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (8. August 2012)

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich diese Uhr auf 24Std umschreiben kann ? 

Danke


```
Tags=Time | Clock | 3d |
License= Give credit to the author. You are free: to Share — to copy, distribute and transmit the work, to Remix — to adapt the work. The artwork involved is not to be used outside of this rainmeter config environment. Noncommercial — You may not use this work for commercial purposes.
Variant=
Preview=

;End of added Metadata

[Variables]
Colour1=255,255,255
Colour2=255, 255, 255
Colour3=255,255,255

;----------MEASURES----------

[MeasureHour]
Measure=Time
Format=%H
Substitute="00":"h0","01":"h1","02":"h2","03":"h3","04":"h4","05":"h5","06":"h6","07":"h7","08":"h8","09":"h9","10":"h10","11":"h11","12":"h12":"h13"

[MeasureTens]
Measure=Time
Format=%M
Substitute="00":"m0","01":"m0","02":"m0","03":"m0","04":"m0","05":"m0","06":"m0","07":"m0","08":"m0","09":"m0","10":"m1","11":"m1","12":"m1","13":"m1","14":"m1","15":"m1","16":"m1","17":"m1","18":"m1","19":"m1","20":"m2","21":"m2","22":"m2","23":"m2","24":"m2","25":"m2","26":"m2","27":"m2","28":"m2","29":"m2","30":"m3","31":"m3","32":"m3","33":"m3","34":"m3","35":"m3","36":"m3","37":"m3","38":"m3","39":"m3","40":"m4","41":"m4","42":"m4","43":"m4","44":"m4","45":"m4","46":"m4","47":"m4","48":"m4","49":"m4","50":"m5","51":"m5","52":"m5","53":"m5","54":"m5","55":"m5","56":"m5","57":"m5","58":"m5","59":"m5"

[MeasureMinute]
Measure=Time
Format=%M
Substitute="00":"mm0","01":"mm1","02":"mm2","03":"mm3","04":"mm4","05":"mm5","06":"mm6","07":"mm7","08":"mm8","09":"mm9","10":"mm0","11":"mm1","12":"mm2","13":"mm3","14":"mm4","15":"mm5","16":"mm6","17":"mm7","18":"mm8","19":"mm9","20":"mm0","21":"mm1","22":"mm2","23":"mm3","24":"mm4","25":"mm5","26":"mm6","27":"mm7","28":"mm8","29":"mm9","30":"mm0","31":"mm1","32":"mm2","33":"mm3","34":"mm4","35":"mm5","36":"mm6","37":"mm7","38":"mm8","39":"mm9","40":"mm0","41":"mm1","42":"mm2","43":"mm3","44":"mm4","45":"mm5","46":"mm6","47":"mm7","48":"mm8","49":"mm9","50":"mm0","51":"mm1","52":"mm2","53":"mm3","54":"mm4","55":"mm5","56":"mm6","57":"mm7","58":"mm8","59":"mm9"

[MeasureSecs]
Measure=Time
Format=%S
;Substitute="00":"00","01":"01","02":"02","03":"3","04":"4","05":"5","06":"6","07":"7","08":"8","09":"9","10":"0","11":"1","12":"2","13":"3","14":"4","15":"5","16":"6","17":"7","18":"8","19":"9","20":"0","21":"1","22":"2","23":"3","24":"4","25":"5","26":"6","27":"7","28":"8","29":"9","30":"0","31":"1","32":"2","33":"3","34":"4","35":"5","36":"6","37":"7","38":"8","39":"9","40":"0","41":"1","42":"2","43":"3","44":"4","45":"5","46":"6","47":"7","48":"8","49":"9","50":"0","51":"1","52":"2","53":"3","54":"4","55":"5","56":"6","57":"7","58":"8","59":"9"


;----------METERS------------



[MeterShadow]
Meter=Image
ImageName=shadow.png
X=0
Y=590


[MeterHour]
Meter=Image
MeasureName=MeasureHour
ImageName=%1.png
X=20
Y=0


[MeterMinute]
Meter=Image
MeasureName=MeasureMinute
ImageName=%1.png
X=0
Y=365


[MeterSecsShadow]
Meter=Image
ImageName=secsshadow.png
X=235
Y=394


[MeterTens]
Meter=Image
MeasureName=MeasureTens
```


----------



## EnergyCross (8. August 2012)

bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber du musst glaube ich die zeile:


```
Substitute="00":"h0","01":"h1","02":"h2","03":"h3","04":"h4","05":"h5","06":"h6","07":"h7","08":"h8","09":"h9","10":"h10","11":"h11","12":"h12":"h13"
```

weiterführen bis 23 Stunden. So würde ich es auf jedenfall versuchen


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (8. August 2012)

Hat sich erledigt, ich kann es bis 23Std vortführen aber die bilder fehler mir 

Hier die Uhr


----------



## EnergyCross (8. August 2012)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt, ich kann es bis 23Std vortführen aber die bilder fehler mir


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (8. August 2012)

Die Uhr war so schön


----------



## Re4dt (8. August 2012)

Die Uhr kommt mal richtig geil. o.O 
Hast du mit nen link zum Skin ?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (9. August 2012)

*** : Rainmeter Word Clock[/URL]


----------



## BomBÄr (11. August 2012)

Ich hab ein großes Problem mit RAINMETER und dem "The Interface" Theme!

Die "Bookmarks", sowie "Programs" sind ohne Funktion!
Ich hab die x64 .dll im entsprechenden Verzeichnis etc.

Gibt es unter euch jemanden, der sich damit auskennt und mir eventuell mit seiner config.ini (Natürlich eine funktionierende) helfen könnte?
Anhand dieser .ini würde ich dann die Settings abgleichen können.

Winamp und die Uhr laufen perfekt!

Ich hoffe es kann jemand helfen!


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (15. August 2012)

Ich kenne jetzt den Skin nicht, aber wenn Programme aufgerufen werden sollen muss irgendwo in der ini ein Pfad dahin hinterlegt sein. Hast du den auf dein System geändert?

Leute ich hätte auch ein Frage:

Ich bastel gerade ein GPU PlugIn, das seine Temp. anzeige farblich ändern soll. Unter 70° weiß bis 90 Orange, dann Rot. Wie bekomme ich mit Ifs alle 3 Bereiche hin? (Bin mir nicht sicher wie genau mehrere Ifs in Rainmeter arbeiten).
Momentan habe ich folgendes: 

```
; Farben
IfAboveValue=89
IfAboveAction=[!HideMeter MeterTempOrange][!HideMeter MeterTempWhite][!ShowMeter MeterTempRed]
IfAboveValue=69
IfAboveAction=[!HideMeter MeterTempWhite][!HideMeter MeterTempRed][!ShowMeter MeterTempOrange]
IfBelowValue=70
IfBelowAction=[!HideMeter MeterTempRed][!HideMeter MeterTempOrange][!ShowMeter MeterTempWhite]
```

Dabei wird immer nur entweder Rot oder Orange benutzt, je nach dem was oben steht.
Wie bekomme ich alle 3 Farben hin?


----------



## buxtehude (15. August 2012)

hi,

*HIER* findest du eine mögliche lösung für dein farben-temperatur-problem.

sag´ mal bitte, ob es damit geklappt hat


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (15. August 2012)

Ok, das hat in der Theorie schonmal weitergeholfen. Aber ich habe immer noch komische Fehler. Ab ca. 60° wirds sofort rot. Wo ist der Fehler:


```
[Variables]
White=255,255,255,255
Orange=255,165,0,255
Red=255,0,0,255

[MeasureColorGPU]
Measure=Calc
Formula=MeasureUsage <= 80 ? -1 : (MeasureUsage <= 90 ? -2 : -3)
Substitute="-1":"#White#","-2":"#Orange#","-3":"#Red#"

[MeterTempWhite]
Meter=String
MeasureName=MeasureTemperature
DynamicVariables=1
Text="%1°"
X=165
Y=40
MeterStyle=Style
FontColor=[MeasureColorGPU]
```


----------



## buxtehude (15. August 2012)

der unterschied, der mir aufgefallen ist: du hast den messbereich und die dazugehörigen farben anders als in der vorlage (s.u.) bezeichnet. ja, ich weiß, du hast andere farben und temps gewählt, aber diese noch nicht genau im code abgegrenzt. probiere das mal bitte aus:



> [MeasureColorGPU]
> Measure=Calc
> Formula=MeasureGPU <= 70 ? -1 : (MeasureGPU <= 90 ? -2 : -3)
> Substitute="-1":"#Green#","-2":"#Orange#","-3":"#Red#"


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (15. August 2012)

Ja ich hab andere Bereich und Farben. Ich dachte das ((MeasureGPU > 60) oben wäre überflüßig, da : ja ein sonst ist wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Habs jetzt ncoh so verändert:


```
[MeasureColorGPU]
Measure=Calc
Formula=MeasureUsage <= 80 ? -1 : ((MeasureGPU > 80) && MeasureUsage <= 90 ? -2 : ((MeasureGPU >= 91) ? -3)))
Substitute="-1":"#White#","-2":"#Orange#","-3":"#Red#"
```

Jetzt bleibts einfach immer Weiß. Habe ich sonst noch irgendwas vergessen??

Hab ich getestet. Green noch durch White ersetzt. Hilf aber auch nichts. Bleibt einfach weiß.
PS Aber irgendwas stimmt da auch überhaupt nicht. Ich hab mal die Standardfarbe auf Orange gesetzt... bleibt trotzdem weiß.

Ok meine Debug Ergebnisse: der Wert der Formel ist iwie immer 0. Warum?


----------



## buxtehude (15. August 2012)

der "helfer" auf der rainmeter seite war der meinung, bei drei variablen reicht es aus, das else/sonst weg zu lassen. so habe ich ihn verstanden.

was passiert, wenn du den code so wie von ihm/mir gepostet eingesetzt wird?

EDIT:

der frage typ aus dem forum hat seine farben definiert (du ja auch), aber er hat noch eine zeile für die "grundfarbe" (bei ihm weiß) angehängt.

```
White=255,255,255,255
Yellow=255,215,0,255
Green=34,139,34,255
Red=178,34,34,255
[I]MyColor=#White#[/I]
```


----------



## buxtehude (15. August 2012)

moment mal. ändern sich bei dir aktuell tatsächlich die temps? falls nicht, wäre es kein wunder, dass sich die farben nicht ändern.



Spoiler



der frage typ aus dem forum hat seine farben definiert (du ja auch), aber er hat noch eine zeile für die "grundfarbe" (bei ihm weiß) angehängt.

```
White=255,255,255,255
Yellow=255,215,0,255
Green=34,139,34,255
Red=178,34,34,255
[I]MyColor=#White#[/I]
```

außerdem hat er (anders als du in #1276) seine farbzuordnung anders formuliert. vllt. kannst du die an deine farben und werte anpassen:

```
;IfAboveValue=50
;IfAboveAction=!SetOption "GPUsageText" "FontColor" #Red#
;IfAboveAction=!SetOption "GPU" "FontColor" #Red#
```


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (15. August 2012)

Die Zahlen ändern sich. Die hab ich daneben noch als Zahl anzeigen lassen  (Die Zahl, deren Farbe sich ändert).
Auch wenn ich genau deinen Code nehme ändert sich nichts.
Auch das MyColor hab ich hinzugefügt, obwohl ich nicht genau weiß, was das machen soll. Der Typ da hat das ja nie benutzt.

Hier einfach nochmal die Komplette Datei:

```
[Rainmeter]
Author=lysy1993lbn.deviantart.com & ILastSamuraiI
Update=1000
Blur=1
BlurRegion=3,180,5,120,64

[Variables]
White=255,255,255,255
Orange=255,165,0,255
Red=255,0,0,255
MyColor=#White#

[Style]
FontSize=10
StringStyle=Normal
StringAlign=right
FontFace=Segoe UI
FontColor=255,255,255,255
AntiAlias=1

[Style2]
FontSize=14
StringStyle=Normal
StringAlign=right
StringEffect=shadow
FontEffectColor=00,0,0,100
FontFace=Segoe UI
FontColor=255,255,255
AntiAlias=1

;********************************************

[MeasureName]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\GPUInfo.dll
mod=name
update=true
vidindex=0

[MeasureTemperature]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\GPUInfo.dll
mod=coretemperature
update=true
vidindex=0

[MeasureUsage]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\GPUInfo.dll
mod=usage
update=true
vidindex=0
MaxValue=100

[MeasureVendor]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\GPUInfo.dll
mod=vendor
update=true
vidindex=0

[MeasureRing]
Measure=Calc
Formula=360

[MeasureColorGPU]
Measure=Calc
Formula=MeasureGPU <= 70 ? -1 : (MeasureGPU <= 90 ? -2 : -3)
Substitute="-1":"#Green#","-2":"#Orange#","-3":"#Red#"
;*********************************************

[MeterBackGround]
Meter=IMAGE
X=0
Y=0
W=200
H=70
SolidColor=0, 0, 0, 1

[RAM]
Meter=string
MeterStyle=Style2
StringAlign=center
FontSize=17
X=150
Y=17
Text=GPU

[labelLogo]
Meter=IMAGE
MeasureName=MeasureVendor
ImageName=#CURRENTPATH#%1.jpg
W=16
H=16
X=40
Y=40

[UsedModel]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureName
ClipString=1
MeterStyle=Style
X=110
Y=17
H=40
W=100
Text="%1"
AutoScale=1

[MeterRoundline]
Meter=ROUNDLINE
MeasureName=MeasureRing
X=150
Y=33
LineWidth=7.0
LineLength=32
LineStart=28
AntiAlias=1
LineColor=255, 255, 255, 55
Solid=1

[Graph]
Meter=Line
MeasureName=MeasureUsage
X=123
Y=19
H=17
W=55
LineCount=1
LineColor=255, 255, 255, 50
AutoScale=1
AntiAlias=1

[MeterProgress]
Meter=ROUNDLINE
MeasureName=MeasureUsage
X=150
Y=33
LineWidth=7.0
LineLength=32
LineStart=29
StartAngle=6.28
RotationAngle=6.29
AntiAlias=1
LineColor=255, 255, 255, 200
Solid=1

[MeterTempWhite]
Meter=String
MeasureName=MeasureTemperature
DynamicVariables=1
Text="%1°"
X=165
Y=40
MeterStyle=Style
FontColor=[MeasureColorGPU]
```

PS Die Farbzuordnungen sind ja auskommentiert (. Das war wahrscheinlich auch nur sein erster Versuch.

So: in der Formel war der falsche Measure eingetragen. Deshalb passierte gar nichts. Jetzt laufen alle 3 Farben durch, aber noch an den falschen Stellen...


----------



## buxtehude (15. August 2012)

du hast oben im code weiß, orange und rot und weiter unten bei substitute grün, orange und rot angegeben.

sorry, wenn ich dir nicht weiter helfen kann.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (15. August 2012)

Ach ja, das hatte ich noch von dir übernommen.
Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe! Vielleicht liest ja hier noch jemand anders rum, der helfen könnte?!


----------



## buxtehude (15. August 2012)

es hatte noch jemand eine andere idee. nämlich die für farben am anfang des codes eingefügten kombinationen anstatt als wörter einzufügen. z.b. anstatt weiß steht da 255,255,255,255 QUELLE

hier sind andere farben drin! soll nur ein beispiel sein:

```
Substitute="-2":"0,0,255,255","-1":"255,0,0,255","-3":"0,0,0,255"
```

vielleicht hilft es, obwohl bei dir eher ein fehler in der abgrenzung der messbreiche vorliegen könnte.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (15. August 2012)

Danke, ich hab das auch nochmal getestet. Aber irgendwas ist da immer noch komisch. Der Wert der Formel ist einfach immer 0. Das kann doch eigentlich gar nicht sein. Es sind doch alle Werte abgedeckt, die es geben kann. Es müsste immer -1 bis -3 rankommen...


----------



## buxtehude (15. August 2012)

ich sehe in deinem code auch nicht mehr die definition der bereiche. wie hier z.b., es sollte sich die farbe bei temps über 30°c ändern:

```
IfAboveValue=30
IfAboveAction=!SetVariable FontTempColor "255,0,0,255"
IfBelowValue=31
IfBelowAction=!SetVariable FontTempColor "255,255,255,255"
```

zusätzlich soll man laut einem entwickler beachten: QUELLE



> ...use DynamicVariables in both of your meters.
> 
> Like this: DynamicVariables=1


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (16. August 2012)

Die Dynamic Variablen hab ich jetzt noch rein genommen. Vielleicht verstehe ich das ja jetzt falsch, aber sollten diese Bereich nicht durch den Measure mit der Formel überflüssig geworden sein?

Ok, der Fehler war zu einfach. Ich habe die ganze Zeit die Auslastung der GPU in der Formel zu stehen gehabt, nicht die Temp. Wenn ich das ändere gehts. Für alle die das eventuell später lesen und die Lösung brauchen:


```
[Rainmeter]
Author=lysy1993lbn.deviantart.com & ILastSamuraiI
Update=1000
Blur=1
BlurRegion=3,180,5,120,64

[Variables]
White=255,255,255,255
Orange=255,165,0,255
Red=255,0,0,255
MyColor=#White#

[Style]
FontSize=10
StringStyle=Normal
StringAlign=right
FontFace=Segoe UI
FontColor=255,255,255,255
AntiAlias=1

[Style2]
FontSize=14
StringStyle=Normal
StringAlign=right
StringEffect=shadow
FontEffectColor=00,0,0,100
FontFace=Segoe UI
FontColor=255,255,255
AntiAlias=1

;********************************************

[MeasureName]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\GPUInfo.dll
mod=name
update=true
vidindex=0

[MeasureTemperature]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\GPUInfo.dll
mod=coretemperature
update=true
vidindex=0

[MeasureUsage]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\GPUInfo.dll
mod=usage
update=true
vidindex=0
MaxValue=100

[MeasureVendor]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\GPUInfo.dll
mod=vendor
update=true
vidindex=0

[MeasureRing]
Measure=Calc
Formula=360

[MeasureColorGPU]
Measure=Calc
DynamicVariables=1
Formula=[MeasureTemperature]<=70?-1:([MeasureTemperature]<=90?-2:-3)
Substitute="-1":"255,255,255,255","-2":"255,165,0,255","-3":"255,0,0,255"

;*********************************************

[MeterBackGround]
Meter=IMAGE
X=0
Y=0
W=200
H=70
SolidColor=0, 0, 0, 1

[RAM]
Meter=string
MeterStyle=Style2
StringAlign=center
FontSize=17
X=150
Y=17
Text=GPU

[labelLogo]
Meter=IMAGE
MeasureName=MeasureVendor
ImageName=#CURRENTPATH#%1.jpg
W=16
H=16
X=40
Y=40

[UsedModel]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureName
ClipString=1
MeterStyle=Style
X=110
Y=17
H=40
W=100
Text="%1"
AutoScale=1

[MeterRoundline]
Meter=ROUNDLINE
MeasureName=MeasureRing
X=150
Y=33
LineWidth=7.0
LineLength=32
LineStart=28
AntiAlias=1
LineColor=255, 255, 255, 55
Solid=1

[Graph]
Meter=Line
MeasureName=MeasureUsage
X=123
Y=19
H=17
W=55
LineCount=1
LineColor=255, 255, 255, 50
AutoScale=1
AntiAlias=1

[MeterProgress]
Meter=ROUNDLINE
MeasureName=MeasureUsage
X=150
Y=33
LineWidth=7.0
LineLength=32
LineStart=29
StartAngle=6.28
RotationAngle=6.29
AntiAlias=1
LineColor=255, 255, 255, 200
Solid=1

[MeterTempWhite]
Meter=String
MeasureName=MeasureTemperature
DynamicVariables=1
Text="%1°"
X=165
Y=40
MeterStyle=Style
FontColor=[MeasureColorGPU]
```


----------



## illousion (2. September 2012)

hi leute, ich schließ mich hier mal an, hab mir heute früh  morgens noch den desktop ein wenig modifiziert, doch mir stellen sich 2 Probleme:

Hier erstmal mein Desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so nun wollte ich das ViStart icon durch ein weißes ersetzen (siehe bild) jedoch ändert Vistart das icon immerwieder zurück (wieauchimmer) kann mir da jmd sagen was ich tun muss? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein großes problem:
Obwoch ich bei rocketDock die ordner als verzeichnisse einfüge, fragt es mich mit welchem programm ich den ordner öffnen soll (--> Bild), und da unter den angebotenen programmen nicht der windows explorer liegt ist das ganze etwas unpraktisch :S kann mir wer helfen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schonmal Dankefür eure Hilfe


----------



## Re4dt (2. September 2012)

Schon einmal mit dem*** Windows 7 Utilities on deviantART[/url]  probiert? Ist eine Freeware die den Orb ändert in das gewünschte Icon.
Zu deinem zweiten Problem weis ich leider auch keinen Rat


----------



## illousion (2. September 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Schon einmal mit dem*** Windows 7 Utilities on deviantART[/URL]  probiert? Ist eine Freeware die den Orb ändert in das gewünschte Icon.
> Zu deinem zweiten Problem weis ich leider auch keinen Rat


 
soweit ich verstanden habe, ist das programm was du mir vorschlägst für win7, ich habe mir aber nur das win7 startmenü per ViStart gesnackt, sonst würde der taskbarhider das glaub ich auch ausblenden 

also ich hab hier win xp am laufen 

nocmal zum 2.: ich glaube, dass der iwie was falsch installiert und versucht die verzeichnisse auch als dateien zu öffner, ich probiers mal mit reinstallation


----------



## Sebastian1980 (2. September 2012)

illousion schrieb:


> da unter den angebotenen programmen nicht der windows explorer liegt ist das ganze etwas unpraktisch


klick unten links auf "durchsuchen" und suche dir dort den windows explorer (C:\Windows\explorer.exe) raus. das sollte dein problem lösen.


----------



## illousion (2. September 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> klick unten links auf "durchsuchen" und suche dir dort den windows explorer (C:\Windows\explorer.exe) raus. das sollte dein problem lösen.


 
wieso hab ich den durchsuchen button nicht gesehn? -.-'
Idee ist super, aber warum auch immer, ich kann keinen haken bei 'dateityp immer ncht ausgewähltem program öfnen' setzen :S

achja: neuinstallation hat nicht geholfen 

hilft miiiir! 

edit: wenn mir niemand hilft, mach ichs halt selber 
unter systemsteuerung\ordneroptionen\dateitypen zu dateiordner einfach nochmal aktion öffnen erstellt mit explorer exe udn als standart eingestellt uuuuund es geeeht!   

Hier mal die Finale version 
hab noch ein wenig an den farben rumgebastelt, und mir was für die lüfterdrehzahl an meinem mora gebastelt 
nur das mit dem starticon kotz mich an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit #2:
ich hab ziemlich geile idee, wie ich finde 
gibt es programme (evtl dreamscape?) die die farbe des hintergrunde ändern? (also via einfärben)
dann könnte man sich nen mittelwert aus ram cpu und gpu auslastung berechnen lassen, und je nach auslastung die farbe und damit auch die wirkung des desktophintergrundes


----------



## grumpich (29. September 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe mal eine Frage.  Wie kann ich bei Rocketdock Steam Spiele als Shortcuts einfügen bekomme das irgendwie nicht hin...


----------



## Sraw (29. September 2012)

Cooler Desktop


----------



## D00msday (2. Oktober 2012)

Kennt jemand eine gute Alternative zu Rainmeter? Ich hab das Ding zwar lange gehabt, aber es der Rechner braucht damit gefühlte 5 Minuten, um komplett hochzufahren. Nicht einmal mit Prefetch ging da was.


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Oktober 2012)

D00msday schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine gute Alternative zu Rainmeter? Ich hab das Ding zwar lange gehabt, aber es der Rechner braucht damit gefühlte 5 Minuten, um komplett hochzufahren. Nicht einmal mit Prefetch ging da was.


 Ich löse die ganzen Anzeigen über Gadgets, hab dazu vor einer ganzen Weile mal ein einheitliches Set gefunden unter:
*Gadgets for Geeks. Most Wanted and Popular Windows 7, Windows 8 and Windows Vista Gadgets*
Die sind extrem umfangreich anpassbar, so kann fast alles an- und abgestellt werden und alle Farben lassen sich ändern. Sieht bei mir so aus


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG


----------



## trishul (7. Oktober 2012)

Bin gestern auf dieses Topic gestoßen, und mir auch schon den Desktop meiner Träumerausgesucht ^^

Ist eine Mischung aus***
und ***

Nun sitze ich die ganze Zeit daran die hdd icons zu ändern. Habe is in der imageres.dll (in dem System32 und SysWOW64 Ordner - unter 64-Bit System) geändert, aber es hat sich kein sichtbarer Erfolg eingestellt.

Nachdem ich es dann zusätzlich wie hier beschrieben (unter Abschnitt "Laufwerkssymbole ändern")
standard-icons-unter-windows-7-aendern
in der registry geändert habe erscheint das neue Symbol ausschliesslich in dem FileChooser (bei z.B. "speichern unter" dialog), im Explorer wird aber weiterhin das standard Symbol verwendet.
Iconcache habe ich schon geleert und auch Neugestartet.

Hat jemand ne Idee?

trishul


----------



## skyscraper (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Desktop-Modder!

Ich habe mich auch mal dran gemacht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ums-sonstiges-5647-picture593604-desktop.html

Hat jemand eine (kleine!) Uhr für Rainmeter, die immer im Vordergrund bleibt, etwa so wie die Windows-Uhr? Ich habe nämlich die Startleiste komplett ausgeblendet.

Außerdem: Wie mache ich es, dass alle Anwendung bei Minimierung ins Dock gehen und nicht in die (ausgeblendete) Taskleiste? Bis jetzt tuen dies nur manche (Chrome, Rechner...). Das Häckchen ist gesetzt.

EDIT: Es wäre noch idealer, wenn er die Anwendungen nicht ins Dock sondern an eine Andere Stelle minimiert (aus Optik-Gründen)


----------



## inzpekta (16. Oktober 2012)

Du kannst doch die vorhandene verkleinern.
Post mal das Script oder den Link zur Uhr, dann stell ich dir das ein.


----------



## skyscraper (16. Oktober 2012)

Das mit der Uhr hat sich jetzt eigtl geklärt, es geht mir jetzt ums minimieren.

Vllt könntest du mir sagen, wie man die Standard-Uhr etwas verkleinert


----------



## inzpekta (16. Oktober 2012)

Dazu müsste ich wissen welche genau das ist.
Post einfach den Link wo du sie her hast.


----------



## skyscraper (16. Oktober 2012)

Sie war Standartmäßig bei Rainmeter dabei  die kleine unten rechts in der Ecke  (nicht auf meinem Screen)


----------



## inzpekta (16. Oktober 2012)

Die Windows Uhr in der Taskleiste?


----------



## skyscraper (16. Oktober 2012)

Ne.

Die da: http://saved.im/mtg4njaydnrx/unbenannt1.png


----------



## inzpekta (17. Oktober 2012)

Aha...
Also die kriege ich nur kleiner wenn der Rahmen drumherum ausgeschaltet ist.

Der Rahmen an sich ist ein hinterlegtes Bild, und dafür hab ich leider kein Bearbeitungsprogramm, und mit Paint geht die
Transparenz verloren und mit Gimp kenn ich mich so gar nicht aus.

Also wenn's hilft:



Spoiler



; Lines starting ; (semicolons) are commented out.
; That is, they do not affect the code and are here for demonstration purposes only.
; ----------------------------------

[Rainmeter]
; This section contains general settings that can be used to change how Rainmeter behaves.
Author=poiru
AppVersion=2003000
Update=1000
Background=#@#Background.png
; #@# is equal to Rainmeter\Skins\illustro\@Resources
BackgroundMode=1
BackgroundMargins=0,34,0,14

[Metadata]
; Contains basic information of the skin.
Description=Displays the current date and time.
License=Creative Commons BY-NC-SA 3.0
Version=1.0.0

[Variables]
; Variables declared here can be used later on between two # characters (e.g. #MyVariable#).
fontName=Trebuchet MS
textSize=5
colorBar=235,170,0,255
colorText=255,255,255,205

; ----------------------------------
; MEASURES return some kind of value
; ----------------------------------

[measureTime]
; This measure returns the time in a 24-hour format (i.e. HH:MM).
Measure=Time
Format=%H:%M
; For a 12-hour clock, change the Format option above to: %I:%M %p
; Refer to the Rainmeter manual for other format codes.

[measureDate]
; Returns the date as DD.MM.YYYY
Measure=Time
Format=%d.%m.%Y

[measureDay]
; Returns the current day
Measure=Time
Format=%A

; ----------------------------------
; STYLES are used to "centralize" options
; ----------------------------------

[styleTitle]
StringAlign=CENTER
StringCase=UPPER
StringStyle=BOLD
StringEffect=SHADOW
FontEffectColor=0,0,0,50
FontColor=#colorText#
FontFace=#fontName#
FontSize=7
AntiAlias=1
ClipString=1

[styleLeftText]
StringAlign=LEFT
; Meters using styleLeftText will be left-aligned.
StringCase=NONE
StringStyle=BOLD
StringEffect=SHADOW
FontEffectColor=0,0,0,20
FontColor=#colorText#
FontFace=#fontName#
FontSize=#textSize#
AntiAlias=1
ClipString=1

[styleRightText]
StringAlign=RIGHT
StringCase=NONE
StringStyle=BOLD
StringEffect=SHADOW
FontEffectColor=0,0,0,20
FontColor=#colorText#
FontFace=#fontName#
FontSize=#textSize#
AntiAlias=1
ClipString=1

[styleSeperator]
SolidColor=255,255,255,15

; ----------------------------------
; METERS display images, text, bars, etc.
; ----------------------------------

[meterTitle]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=styleTitle
; Using MeterStyle=styleTitle will basically "copy" the
; contents of the [styleTitle] section here during runtime.
MeasureName=measureTime
X=100
Y=12
W=190
H=18
Text="%1"
; %1 stands for the value of MeasureName (measureTime in this case).

[meterDay]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=styleLeftText
MeasureName=measureDay
X=10
Y=40
W=190
H=14
Text="%1"

[meterDate]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=styleRightText
MeasureName=measureDate
X=200
Y=0r
; r stands for relative. In this case, the Y postition of meterValueCPU is 0 pixels
; below the Y value of the previous meter (i.e it's the same as in meterLabelCPU).
W=190
H=14
Text="%1"

[meterSeperator]
Meter=IMAGE
MeterStyle=styleSeperator
X=10
Y=52
W=190
H=1


----------



## xWoofyx (7. November 2012)

Ich hab mich mal dran gesetzt, 123diedateigibtsnichtmehrlangexDD.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen ist das endergebnis, aber ich brauche dringend eine Wetter App, und einen Timer. Wenn mir jemand Hilfe dafür geben kann bitte bitte in den Thread mit Zitat schreiben danke <3 PS: Danke <3 (no homo)

EDIT: Wenn ich Timer + Wetter App habe kannst du das auch als endergebnis mithinzufpügen ;D


----------



## inzpekta (7. November 2012)

Wetterskins gibt's viele. Vielleicht schaust du dich mal in unserer Gruppe um, Link in meiner Signatur.
Da findest du Links zu Rainmeter Skins ohne Ende. Such dir einfach aus was gefällt.
Wenn's nicht läuft wie gewünscht können wir auch helfen.

Beispiele:
Wetterskins:*** Weather for Rainmeter by ~reb70 on deviantART[/url]*** for Rainmeter by ~garbanzox on deviantART[/url]*** Weather for rainmeter by ~SieSie on deviantART[/url]*** weather rainmeter by ~ld-jing on deviantART[/url]

Timer:*** for Rainmeter by ~zzeneg on deviantART[/url]*** in Lua by ~66VI on deviantART[/url]*** Hearts Rainmeter Keyblade timer by ~obiwanjezz on deviantART[/url]*** For Rainmeter by ~Gerguter on deviantART[/url]


----------



## xWoofyx (7. November 2012)

Danke dir bin soweit fertig hier ein Screen.
123.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
Mir fehlt da aber ehrlich gesagt der "Pepp" andere haben es sehr geil mit ner Leiste links etc. aber trotzdem ist das gut geworden. Nur mein Wetter spinnt.. Ich schreib dir mal die "Wetter.ini" oder wie sich die Datei nennt als Zitat. Ich Wohne in Hameln, was man aber auch auf dem Screen sieht.



> ;Weather Status & 3-Day Forecast (Sittingbourne, UK)
> 
> [Rainmeter]
> Original Author=moxamax
> ...



Ich hoffe das ist für dich/euch nicht so schlimm. Wenn der Threadstarter das jetzt noch in den Startpost reineditiert währe ich überglücklick ;D Am geilsten währes wenn du das mit dem Wetter hinkriegst, aber naja ich lass mir gerne vorgaukeln das ich 47°C habe. *__*


EDIT: Dort steht nur überall der gleiche Wettercode weil ich alles was nach Wettercode aussieht auf mich angepasst habe.


----------



## xWoofyx (7. November 2012)

Da ich irgendwie nichtmehr Bearbeiten kann und ich eigentlich doppelpost vermeiden wollte (sorry an die Mods falls das einer lest)
hier mein "Edit" 

Ich wollte mitteilen das ich es.. nennen wir es von grund auf neu gestaltet habe ;D 
 --> Klick Mich <-- xD 

Also. Ich würde mir sehr wünschen wenn das mit dem Wetter noch irgendwie geht, und ich sehe grade in dem Startpost eins von einem "PSP-Hacker's " oderso^^ Dort ist eine Schiefe Leiste mit Daten etc. die würde bei mir auch ganz gut reinpassen ;D Wenn jemand zufällig den name weiss wär das geil, ansonsten ist das egal. Viel wichtiger ist das mit dem Wetter ;D


----------



## inzpekta (8. November 2012)

Ich schau mir das heute Abend mal an.
Schön wäre es, wenn du die ini's demnächst spoilerst. Dann bleibt der Thread übersichtlich.


----------



## xWoofyx (8. November 2012)

Okay sorry, aber ich habs nicht so mit spoilern und eigentlich ist das was ich kopiere auch nicht so groß. Ich google mal danach. Danke das du dir die mühe dafür machst


----------



## inzpekta (8. November 2012)

Fertig... Das Problem war, das deine Temperaturen noch auf Fahrenheit standen.
Und da ich die ini schon mal auf hatte, hab ich's gleich auf Deutsch umgestrickt, ich hoffe das war recht. 

Da ich nicht alle englischen Ausdrücke für die Wetterzustände kenne, kann es sein, das an manchen Tagen noch was englisches erscheint.
Das kannst du dann übersetzen und hinter die Substitute-Zeilen der Wetterzustände und Form von: *,"engl. Ausdruck":"deutsche Übersetzung"* eintragen.
Es gibt vier solche Zeilen, jeweils für einen Tag der Vorschau.

Ich lasse den Skin auch bei mir mitlaufen, dann krieg ich das auch mit und kann es ändern. Wohnst ja quasi bei mir um die Ecke... 

Die ini:


Spoiler



;Weather Status & 3-Day Forecast

[Rainmeter]
Original Author=moxamax
Editby=Simieski

[Variables]
;!!!Please replace your location code of Weather.com below, e.g: Vienna, VA is GMXX0914.
;!!!You can check it here: Determine location ID for the weather server control

URL=http://xml.weather.com/weather/local/GMXX0914?cc=*&dayf=6&unit=m

;!!!You need to replace the "22182" with your own zip code. e.g; Vienna, VA's zip code is GMXX0914
CurrentDay=http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/wxdetail/22182?from=36hr_fcst_business
Day1=http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/GMXX0914?dayNum=1&from=36hr_topnav_undeclared
Day2=http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/GMXX0914?dayNum=2&from=36hr_topnav_undeclared
Day3=http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/GMXX0914?dayNum=3&from=36hr_topnav_undeclared



;!!!Change it to whatever you want!
location=Hameln, NDS

Font=Tahoma
color=225, 226, 226
color2=255,255,255

down=70

size1=14
size2=14

size=12
size3=10

Browser=iexlpore.exe.exe

;================================================= ===============

[MeasureWeatherRSS]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
UpdateRate=3600
Url=#URL#
RegExp="(?siU)<weather ver="(.*)">(.*)<tmp>(.*)</tmp>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<day d="1" t="(.*)" dt="(.*)">(.*)<hi>(.*)</hi>(.*)<low>(.*)</low>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)<day d="2" t="(.*)" dt="(.*)">(.*)<hi>(.*)</hi>(.*)<low>(.*)</low>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)<day d="3" t="(.*)" dt="(.*)">(.*)<hi>(.*)</hi>(.*)<low>(.*)</low>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)"
StringIndex=1
IfAboveValue=1
IfAboveAction=!execute [!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIconNA][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon]
;Debug=1
;--------------------------------
[MeasureWeatherTemp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=3

[MeasureWeatherDesc]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=5
Substitute="Showers":"Schauer","Showers in the Vicinity":"Schauer","Light Rain with Thunder":"Leichter Regen","Cloudy":"Bewölkt","Rain":"Regen","PM":"Nachm.","AM":"Vorm."

[MeasureWeatherIcon]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=7
;-------------------------

;tomorrow's weather description, id=18
;tomorrow's day, id=9
;tomorrow's date, id=10, you can redefine the StringIndex value below with the id#
[MeasureWeatherDate1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=9
Substitute="Monday":"Montag","Tuesday":"Dienstag","Wednesday":"Mittwoch","Thursday":"Donnerstag","Friday":"Freitag","Saturday":"Samstag","Sunday":"Sonntag"

[MeasureWeatherDesc1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=18
Substitute="Showers":"Schauer","Showers in the Vicinity":"Schauer","Light Rain with Thunder":"Leichter Regen","Cloudy":"Bewölkt","Rain":"Regen","PM":"Nachm.","AM":"Vorm."

;tomorrow's Hi-temp, id=12
;tomorrow's Lo-temp, id=14, you can redefine the StringIndex value below with the id#
[MeasureWeatherTemp1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=12

[MeasureWeatherTempLo1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=14

;tomorrow's weather icon, id=16
[MeasureWeatherIcon1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=16
;-------------------------

;D+2, weather description, id=29
;D+2, day of week, id=20
;D+2, date, id=21
[MeasureWeatherDate2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=20
Substitute="Monday":"Montag","Tuesday":"Dienstag","Wednesday":"Mittwoch","Thursday":"Donnerstag","Friday":"Freitag","Saturday":"Samstag","Sunday":"Sonntag"

[MeasureWeatherDesc2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=29
Substitute="Showers":"Schauer","Showers in the Vicinity":"Schauer","Light Rain with Thunder":"Leichter Regen","Cloudy":"Bewölkt","Rain":"Regen","PM":"Nachm.","AM":"Vorm."

;D+2, Hi-temp, id=23
;D+2, Lo-temp, id=25
[MeasureWeatherTemp2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=23

[MeasureWeatherTempLo2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=25

;D+2, weather icon, id=27
[MeasureWeatherIcon2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=27

;-------------------------

;D+3, weather description, id=40
;D+3, day of week, id=31
;D+3, date, id=32
[MeasureWeatherDate3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=31
Substitute="Monday":"Montag","Tuesday":"Dienstag","Wednesday":"Mittwoch","Thursday":"Donnerstag","Friday":"Freitag","Saturday":"Samstag","Sunday":"Sonntag"

[MeasureWeatherDesc3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=40
Substitute="Showers":"Schauer","Showers in the Vicinity":"Schauer","Light Rain with Thunder":"Leichter Regen","Cloudy":"Bewölkt","Rain":"Regen","PM":"Nachm.","AM":"Vorm."

;D+3, Hi-temp, id=34
;D+3, Lo-temp, id=36
[MeasureWeatherTemp3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=34

[MeasureWeatherTempLo3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=36

;D+3, weather icon, id=38
[MeasureWeatherIcon3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=38

;================================================= ===============
[MeterBG]
Meter=IMAGE
X=0
Y=0
W=480
H=140
SolidColor=0, 0, 0, 1

[titleBG]
Meter=IMAGE
X=3
Y=0
W=83
H=16
SolidColor=0, 0, 0, 100
LeftMouseupAction=!Execute [!RainmeterShow "ProjectSpace\Weather\Background"][!RainmeterRedraw][!RainmeterShowMeter title2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp][!RainmeterShowMeter title3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc][!RainmeterShowMeter hLine1][!RainmeterShowMeter hLine2][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine0][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine1][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine2][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon3][!RainmeterRedraw]

[title]
x=5
y=0
Meter=STRING
FontColor=#color2#
FontFace=Tahoma
FontSize=10
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=BOLD
AntiAlias=1
Text="#location#"
LeftMouseupAction=!Execute [!RainmeterShow "ProjectSpace\Weather\Background"][!RainmeterRedraw][!RainmeterShowMeter title2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp][!RainmeterShowMeter title3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc][!RainmeterShowMeter hLine1][!RainmeterShowMeter hLine2][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine0][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine1][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine2][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon3][!RainmeterRedraw]

[close]
x=500
y=2
Meter=STRING
FontColor=255,255,255
FontFace=gotham medium
FontSize=9
StringAlign=LEFT
AntiAlias=1
Text="X"
LeftMouseupAction=!Execute [!RainmeterHide "ProjectSpace\Weather\Background"][!RainmeterRedraw][!RainmeterHideMeter title2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp][!RainmeterHideMeter title3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc][!RainmeterHideMeter hLine1][!RainmeterHideMeter hLine2][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine0][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine1][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine2][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon3][!RainmeterRedraw]

[closeBG]
Meter=IMAGE
X=r
Y=0
W=12
H=14
SolidColor=0, 0, 0, 1
LeftMouseupAction=!Execute [!RainmeterHide "ProjectSpace\Weather\Background"][!RainmeterRedraw][!RainmeterHideMeter title2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp][!RainmeterHideMeter title3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc][!RainmeterHideMeter hLine1][!RainmeterHideMeter hLine2][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine0][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine1][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine2][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon3][!RainmeterRedraw]

;================================================= ===============

[title2]
x=25
y=31
Meter=STRING
FontColor=#color#
FontFace=#Font#
FontSize=#size1#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
AntiAlias=1
Text="Heute:"

[MeterTemp]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp
Meter=STRING
X=75r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size2#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"

[title3]
x=40r
y=r
Meter=STRING
FontColor=#color#
FontFace=#Font#
FontSize=#size1#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
AntiAlias=1
Text="und"

[MeterDesc]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc
Meter=STRING
X=43r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size2#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterIconNA]
ImageName=na.png
Meter=IMAGE
X=400
Y=31

[MeterIcon]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon
Meter=IMAGE
X=400
Y=31
Hidden=1
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["#Browser#" "#CurrentDay#"]

;----line-------------------------

[hLine1]
Meter=IMAGE
X=15
Y=60
W=450
H=1
SolidColor=200,200,200,255

;-------------------------

[MeterDate1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDate1
Meter=STRING
X=20
Y=#down#
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=12
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterDesc1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc1
Meter=STRING
X=30r
Y=20r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size3#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterTempLo1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTempLo1
Meter=STRING
X=r
Y=13r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°/"

[MeterTemp1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp1
Meter=STRING
X=35r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"

[MeterIcon1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon1
Meter=IMAGE
X=7
Y=90
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["#Browser#" "#Day1#"]

;------------------------- offset X: +40

[MeterDate2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDate2
Meter=STRING
X=170
Y=#down#
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=12
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterDesc2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc2
Meter=STRING
X=30r
Y=20r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size3#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterTempLo2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTempLo2
Meter=STRING
X=r
Y=13r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°/"

[MeterTemp2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp2
Meter=STRING
X=35r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"

[MeterIcon2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon2
Meter=IMAGE
X=157
Y=90
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["#Browser#" "#Day2#"]

;------------------------- offset X: +40

[MeterDate3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDate3
Meter=STRING
X=320
Y=#down#
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=12
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterDesc3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc3
Meter=STRING
X=30r
Y=20r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size3#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterTempLo3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTempLo3
Meter=STRING
X=r
Y=13r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°/"

[MeterTemp3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp3
Meter=STRING
X=35r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"

[MeterIcon3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon3
Meter=IMAGE
X=307
Y=90
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["#Browser#" "#Day3#"]


----------



## xWoofyx (8. November 2012)

Danke. ; )

Nurso zur Info wie mache ich einen solchen Spoiler? Falls ich nochmal was Fragen muss


----------



## Sebastian1980 (8. November 2012)

[.spoiler]text[/spoiler]

ohne den punkt.

resultat:



Spoiler



text


----------



## inzpekta (8. November 2012)

Jepp 
Genau so...



Spoiler



[spoiler]
Text
[/spoiler]



Vielleicht solltest du hier auch mal reinschauen. es ist immer besser wenn Bilder gleich zu sehen sind.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html

EDIT: Lange gesucht, endlich gefunden:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=bbcode
Auch sehr nützlich, auch in anderen Foren.


----------



## xWoofyx (9. November 2012)

Spoiler



Das mit den Codes merk ich mir, Danke euch beiden : )




Edit : Wuhu, geschafft xD


----------



## Delusa (17. November 2012)

Hallo leute weis wer wie man bei einem skin die schrift art endert arbeite mit rainmeter


----------



## inzpekta (18. November 2012)

Wo denn genau?
Poste die ini wie oben gezeigt, dann schau ich mal.


----------



## Delusa (18. November 2012)

Spoiler



[Rainmeter]
Author=MBGD
AppVersion=14000

;Metadata added by RainBrowser
;http://rainmeter.net/RainWiki/index.php?title=Rainmeter_101#.5BMetadata.5D

[Metadata]
Name=
Config=
Description=Meter for measuring CPU Temp.
Instructions=
Version=1.0
Tags=
License=Creative Commons Attribution-Non-Commercial-Share Alike 3.0
Variant=
Preview=

;End of added Metadata

[Variables]
fontColor=215, 52, 52, 255
graphline1=35, 167, 174, 255
graphline2=35, 167, 174, 255
FontName=Prototype
FontHeight=8
AntiAlias=1

;===========================================
;  CPU Temp Plugin for Speedfan
;    Change SpeedFanNumber number to change the 
;       which temp meter Speedfan records your particular
;       CPU temp at...                     
;===========================================
[MeasureSpeedTemp] 
Measure=Plugin 
Plugin=Plugins\SpeedFanPlugin.dll 
SpeedFanType=TEMPERATURE 
SpeedFanNumber=6

;===========================================
;  CPU Temp Label
;===========================================
[CPUTL]
Meter=STRING
X=10
Y=10
FontColor=#fontcolor#
FontFace=#FontName#
FontSize=15
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
StringEffect=SHADOW
Text="GPU Temperatur"
AntiAlias=1

;===========================================
;  CPU Temp Degree Temp Display
;===========================================
[CPUTDTD]
Meter=STRING
FontColor=#fontcolor#
FontFace=#FontName#
AntiAlias=1
FontSize=18
StringAlign=CENTER
StringEffect=SHADOW
X=145
Y=51
MeasureName=MeasureSpeedTemp
Text="%1°C"

;===========================================
;  CPU Temp Graph 1=Line 2=Transparent Shading
;===========================================
[CPUTEMPl1]
Meter=Line
MeasureName=MeasureSpeedTemp
X=7
Y=35
H=44
W=102
LineCount=1
LineColor=#graphline1#
AntiAlias=1
UpdateDivider=5

[CPUTEMPl2]
Meter=HISTOGRAM
MeasureName=MeasureSpeedTemp
X=7
Y=35
H=44
W=102
PrimaryColor=#graphline2#
AntiAlias=1
UpdateDivider=5



So das ist meine GPU Temperatur Anzeige nur weis ich einfach nicht wie ich die schrift endere hir genau was ich mein

;===========================================
;  CPU Temp Label
;===========================================
[CPUTL]
Meter=STRING
X=10
Y=10
FontColor=#fontcolor#
FontFace=#FontName#
FontSize=15
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
StringEffect=SHADOW
Text="GPU Temperatur"
AntiAlias=1

MFG Delusa


----------



## inzpekta (18. November 2012)

Hier steht die Schriftart:

[Variables]
fontColor=215, 52, 52, 255
graphline1=35, 167, 174, 255
graphline2=35, 167, 174, 255
*FontName=Prototype*
FontHeight=8
AntiAlias=1

Du kannst sie gegen jedes beliebige installierte Ttf tauschen.
Schau in der Systemsteuerung nach welche dir passt und trage den Namen ein.
Wenn es nicht funktioniert, dann versuch es mit dem Dateinamen...

Klappt also nicht immer. Versuch einfach ein paar...


----------



## Delusa (18. November 2012)

ok danke sehr werd wenn ich fertig bin mal alles posten


----------



## Delusa (26. November 2012)

Jo weis wer ob es ein tool gipt was eim die auslastung der gpus zeigt hab nenlich ne zweite bestelt mfg delusa


----------



## inzpekta (28. November 2012)

Aber wahrscheinlich nicht ohne Zusatztool wie z.B. Afterburner welches dann im Hintergrund laufen muss...

Guckst du:*** deviantART[/url]


----------



## Delusa (19. Dezember 2012)

hab was danke dir

MFG Delusa


----------



## Delusa (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo leute weis wer ob es eine möglichkeit gipt das wenn z.b. die CPU 20°C hat das in blau da steht und wenn sie heiser wirt 50°C so das das dann in rot da steht ?


----------



## buxtehude (26. Dezember 2012)

ja, dafür gibt es viele beispiele im netz bzw. sogar hier im unterforum. die anzeige ist meist abhängig vom verwendeten plugin bzw. addon wie z.b. speedfan.

HIER ist sogar ein beispiel aus unserem forum


----------



## Delusa (26. Dezember 2012)

ja ok aber jetzt hab ich imer noch kein anzeige


----------



## buxtehude (26. Dezember 2012)

du musst dir auch vorher den angegebenen skin herunterladen und installieren. *KLICK*
und diesen dann, wie im forum beschrieben, abändern. natürlich basiert dieser skin auch auf speedfan, was du bestimmt schon installiert und gestartet hast.

hier ein beispiel, wie der codeabschnitt für die cpu tempanzeige geändert werden muss (im beispiel über 30°c rot, darunter weiß):


Spoiler



[MeasureSpeedTemp1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\SpeedFanPlugin.dll
SpeedFanType=TEMPERATURE
SpeedFanNumber=2
IfAboveValue=25
IfAboveAction=!SetVariable FontTempColor "255, 0, 0, 255"
IfBelowValue=30
IfBelowAction=!SetVariable FontTempColor "255, 255, 255, 255"

[TempText1]
Meter=STRING
X=40
Y=50
Text="CPU Temp:"
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontColor=#FontTempColor#
FontSize=8
StringAlign=LEFT
FontFace=Tahoma
AntiAlias=1


[MeterText1]
Meter=STRING
X=190
Y=50
W=1
H=1
MeasureName=MeasureSpeedTemp1
Text="%1 °C"
StringStyle=BOLD
FontColor=#FontTempColor#
FontSize=8
StringAlign=RIGHT
NumofDecimals=1
FontFace=Tahoma
AntiAlias=1
DynamicVariables=1


----------



## Delusa (26. Dezember 2012)

ich habe ein Skinn. ich brauch nur  ´das mein C anzeige die farbe zur temperatur endert 



Spoiler



[Metadata]
Name=
Config=
Description=Meter for measuring CPU usage. 
Instructions=
Version=1.0
Tags=
License=Creative Commons Attribution-Non-Commercial-Share Alike 3.0
Variant=
Preview=

;End of added Metadata

[Variables]
graphline1=238, 59, 59, 255
graphline2=28, 134, 238, 100
StringStyle=BOLD
FontName=Comic Sans MS
FontHeight=8
AntiAlias=1
White=255,255,255,255
Orange=255,165,0,255
Red=255,0,0,255
MyColor=#White#

;===========================================
;  Set CPU to Measure
;===========================================
[MeasureCPU]
Measure=CPU

[MeasureMaxTemperature]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\CoreTemp.dll
CoreTempType=MaxTemperature

[MeasureCPUMHz]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\PowerPlugin.dll
PowerState=MHZ

[m.TopProcess]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\AdvancedCPU.dll
TopProcess=2
CPUExclude=Idle

[m.TopProcess2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\AdvancedCPU.dll
TopProcess=1
CPUExclude=Idle

[mUptime]
Measure=Uptime
Format="%4!02i!:%3!02i!:%2!02i!:%1!02i!"
UpdateDivider=1

;===========================================
;  Top 100% Red Line and Red Shading
;===========================================
[MeterCPUTopLineoben]
Meter=IMAGE
X=27
Y=19
W=348
H=1
SolidColor=238,44,44, 100

==================
;  CPU Graph 1=Line 2=Transparent Shading
;===========================================

[RAMl1]
Meter=Line
MeasureName=MeasureCPU
X=27
Y=20
H=32
W=348
LineCount=1
LineColor=#graphline1#
AntiAlias=1


[RAMl2]
Meter=HISTOGRAM
MeasureName=MeasureCPU
X=0r
Y=0r
H=31
W=348
PrimaryColor=#graphline2#
AntiAlias=1
PostFix="%"

;===========================================
;  CPU Graph Label
;===========================================
[LabelCPU]
Meter=STRING
X=0
Y=0
FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
FontFace=#FontName#
FontSize=10
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=BOLD
StringEffect=SHADOW
Text="INTEL i5 3570K"
AntiAlias=1

;===========================================
;  CPU Graph % Used
;===========================================
[CPUUsage%]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCPU
X=378
Y=0
FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
FontFace=#FontName#
FontSize=10
StringAlign=RIGHT
StringStyle=BOLD
StringEffect=SHADOW
AntiAlias=1
Text="%1%"

;===========================================
;  CPU Graph 0% & 100% Labels
;===========================================
[Label100]
Meter=STRING
X=1
Y=18
FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
FontFace=#FontName#
FontSize=6
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=BOLD
StringEffect=SHADOW
Text="100%"
AntiAlias=1

[Label0]
Meter=STRING
X=8
Y=39
FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
FontFace=#FontName#
FontSize=6
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=BOLD
StringEffect=SHADOW
Text="0%"
AntiAlias=1

;===========================================
;  CPU Temp Display
;===========================================
[GPUTDTD]
Meter=STRING 
FontFace=#FontName#
FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
AntiAlias=1
FontSize=10
StringEffect=SHADOW
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=RIGHT
X=378
Y=50
MeasureName=MeasureMaxTemperature
Text="%1°C"

[l.MHz]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCPUMHz
X=378
Y=63
FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
FontSize=10
FontFace=#FontName#
StringEffect=SHADOW
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=RIGHT
PostFix=" MHz"
AntiAlias=1

[l.CPUTopProcess]
MeasureName=m.TopProcess
MeasureName2=m.TopProcess2
Meter=STRING
X=378
Y=75
FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
FontSize=10
FontFace=#FontName#
StringEffect=SHADOW
StringAlign=RIGHT
StringStyle=BOLD
AntiAlias=1
NumOfDecimals=1
Scale=100000
Text= %1 %2%

[l.Betriebszeit]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=mUptime
X=378
Y=87
FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
FontSize=10
FontFace=#FontName#
StringStyle=BOLD
StringEffect=SHADOW
StringAlign=RIGHT
AntiAlias=1

[cpu1]
Meter=STRING
X=0
Y=75
FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
FontSize=10
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=BOLD
StringEffect=SHADOW
FontFace=#FontName#
Prefix="Top Processe"
AntiAlias=1

[cpu2]
Meter=STRING
X=0
Y=63
FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
FontSize=10
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=BOLD
StringEffect=SHADOW
FontFace=#FontName#
Prefix="CPU Speed"
AntiAlias=1


[cpu3]
Meter=STRING
X=0
Y=50
FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
FontSize=10
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=BOLD
StringEffect=SHADOW
FontFace=#FontName#
Prefix="CPU Temperatur"
AntiAlias=1

[cpu4]
Meter=STRING
X=0
Y=87
FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
FontSize=10
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=BOLD
StringEffect=SHADOW
FontFace=#FontName#
Prefix="Betriebszeit"
AntiAlias=1

[MeterCPUTopLineU]
Meter=IMAGE
X=0
Y=105
W=378
H=1
SolidColor=120, 120, 120, 255

[MeterCPUTopLine]
Meter=IMAGE
X=0
Y=0
W=378
H=1
SolidColor=120, 120, 120, 255


----------



## buxtehude (27. Dezember 2012)

wo hast du den skin heruntergeladen? und hast du überhaupt selbst probiert, den von skin zu bearbeiten?


----------



## Delusa (27. Dezember 2012)

Dennn skinn hab ich komplet selber gemacht


----------



## buxtehude (27. Dezember 2012)

aha, und hast du schon probiert, den skin wie auf der vorherigen seite vorgeschlagen zu bearbeiten?


----------



## Delusa (27. Dezember 2012)

das proplem ist wenn ich das einbau komm ne felermeldung das eine datei felt


----------



## buxtehude (27. Dezember 2012)

hast du speedfan installiert?


----------



## Delusa (27. Dezember 2012)

hir mein destop alles leuft ich möchte das nur dazu mit einfügen


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Dezember 2012)

Gefällt mir das ganze =D werd ich mich mal morgen (gott sei es gedankt! URLAUB) auch mal ransetzten


----------



## buxtehude (27. Dezember 2012)

@delusa: das einfügen von farben habe ich geschafft, aber die temperaturanzeige hat noch einen kleinen fehler.



Spoiler





```
[Metadata]
 Name=
 Config=
 Description=Meter for measuring CPU usage. 
 Instructions=
 Version=1.0
 Tags=
 License=Creative Commons Attribution-Non-Commercial-Share Alike 3.0
 Variant=
 Preview=

 ;End of added Metadata

 [Variables]
 graphline1=238, 59, 59, 255
 graphline2=28, 134, 238, 100
 StringStyle=BOLD
 FontName=Comic Sans MS
 FontHeight=8
 AntiAlias=1
 White=255,255,255,255
 Orange=255,165,0,255
 Red=255,0,0,255
 MyColor=#White#

 ;===========================================
 ; Set CPU to Measure
 ;===========================================
 [MeasureCPU]
 Measure=CPU

 [MeasureMaxTemperature]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\SpeedFanPlugin.dll
SpeedFanType=TEMPERATURE
SpeedFanNumber=2
IfAboveValue=20
IfAboveAction=!SetVariable FontTempColor "255, 0, 0, 255"
IfBelowValue=50
IfBelowAction=!SetVariable FontTempColor "255, 255, 255, 255"

 [MeasureCPUMHz]
 Measure=Plugin
 Plugin=Plugins\PowerPlugin.dll
 PowerState=MHZ

 [m.TopProcess]
 Measure=Plugin
 Plugin=Plugins\AdvancedCPU.dll
 TopProcess=2
 CPUExclude=Idle

 [m.TopProcess2]
 Measure=Plugin
 Plugin=Plugins\AdvancedCPU.dll
 TopProcess=1
 CPUExclude=Idle

 [mUptime]
 Measure=Uptime
 Format="%4!02i!:%3!02i!:%2!02i!:%1!02i!"
 UpdateDivider=1

 ;===========================================
 ; Top 100% Red Line and Red Shading
 ;===========================================
 [MeterCPUTopLineoben]
 Meter=IMAGE
 X=27
 Y=19
 W=348
 H=1
 SolidColor=238,44,44, 100

 ==================
 ; CPU Graph 1=Line 2=Transparent Shading
 ;===========================================

 [RAMl1]
 Meter=Line
 MeasureName=MeasureCPU
 X=27
 Y=20
 H=32
 W=348
 LineCount=1
 LineColor=#graphline1#
 AntiAlias=1


 [RAMl2]
 Meter=HISTOGRAM
 MeasureName=MeasureCPU
 X=0r
 Y=0r
 H=31
 W=348
 PrimaryColor=#graphline2#
 AntiAlias=1
 PostFix="%"

 ;===========================================
 ; CPU Graph Label
 ;===========================================
 [LabelCPU]
 Meter=STRING
 X=0
 Y=0
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontFace=#FontName#
 FontSize=10
 StringAlign=LEFT
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 Text="INTEL i5 3570K"
 AntiAlias=1

 ;===========================================
 ; CPU Graph % Used
 ;===========================================
 [CPUUsage%]
 Meter=STRING
 MeasureName=MeasureCPU
 X=378
 Y=0
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontFace=#FontName#
 FontSize=10
 StringAlign=RIGHT
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 AntiAlias=1
 Text="%1%"

 ;===========================================
 ; CPU Graph 0% & 100% Labels
 ;===========================================
 [Label100]
 Meter=STRING
 X=1
 Y=18
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontFace=#FontName#
 FontSize=6
 StringAlign=LEFT
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 Text="100%"
 AntiAlias=1

 [Label0]
 Meter=STRING
 X=8
 Y=39
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontFace=#FontName#
 FontSize=6
 StringAlign=LEFT
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 Text="0%"
 AntiAlias=1

 ;===========================================
 ; CPU Temp Display
 ;===========================================
 [GPUTDTD]
 Meter=STRING 
 FontFace=#FontName#
 FontColor=#FontTempColor#
 AntiAlias=1
 FontSize=10
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringAlign=RIGHT
 X=378
 Y=50
 MeasureName=MeasureMaxTemperature
 Text="%1°C"
DynamicVariables=1

 [l.MHz]
 Meter=STRING
 MeasureName=MeasureCPUMHz
 X=378
 Y=63
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontSize=10
 FontFace=#FontName#
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringAlign=RIGHT
 PostFix=" MHz"
 AntiAlias=1

 [l.CPUTopProcess]
 MeasureName=m.TopProcess
 MeasureName2=m.TopProcess2
 Meter=STRING
 X=378
 Y=75
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontSize=10
 FontFace=#FontName#
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 StringAlign=RIGHT
 StringStyle=BOLD
 AntiAlias=1
 NumOfDecimals=1
 Scale=100000
 Text= %1 %2%

 [l.Betriebszeit]
 Meter=STRING
 MeasureName=mUptime
 X=378
 Y=87
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontSize=10
 FontFace=#FontName#
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 StringAlign=RIGHT
 AntiAlias=1

 [cpu1]
 Meter=STRING
 X=0
 Y=75
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontSize=10
 StringAlign=LEFT
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 FontFace=#FontName#
 Prefix="Top Processe"
 AntiAlias=1

 [cpu2]
 Meter=STRING
 X=0
 Y=63
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontSize=10
 StringAlign=LEFT
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 FontFace=#FontName#
 Prefix="CPU Speed"
 AntiAlias=1


 [cpu3]
 Meter=STRING
 X=0
 Y=50
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontSize=10
 StringAlign=LEFT
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 FontFace=#FontName#
 Prefix="CPU Temperatur"
 AntiAlias=1

 [cpu4]
 Meter=STRING
 X=0
 Y=87
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontSize=10
 StringAlign=LEFT
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 FontFace=#FontName#
 Prefix="Betriebszeit"
 AntiAlias=1

 [MeterCPUTopLineU]
 Meter=IMAGE
 X=0
 Y=105
 W=378
 H=1
 SolidColor=120, 120, 120, 255

 [MeterCPUTopLine]
 Meter=IMAGE
 X=0
 Y=0
 W=378
 H=1
 SolidColor=120, 120, 120, 255
```


----------



## Delusa (27. Dezember 2012)

Habs hin bekoom

[MeasureCPU]
Measure=CPU
[MeasureMaxTemperature]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\CoreTemp.dll

[MeasureColorGPU]
Measure=Calc
DynamicVariables=1
Formula=[MeasureMaxTemperature]<=35?-1[MeasureMaxTemperature]<=40?-2:-3)
Substitute="-1":"34,139,34,255","-2":"255,165,0,255","-3":"178,34,34,255"
;*********************************************

[MeterTempWhite]
Meter=String
MeasureName=MeasureMaxTemperature
DynamicVariables=1
StringStyle=BOLD
StringEffect=SHADOW
FontName=Comic Sans MS
Text="%1°"
X=165
Y=40
MeterStyle=Style
FontColor=[MeasureColorGPU]

das ist jetzt erst mal rohh wenn ich komplet fertig bin zeig ichs nochmal komplet


----------



## buxtehude (7. Januar 2013)

hi,

kannst du dich hier bitte nochmal melden, wenn du soweit bist und zeit hast? wäre echt nett


----------



## Delusa (7. Januar 2013)

wer ich ?


----------



## buxtehude (8. Januar 2013)

ja, deine lösung wäre für andere mit dem gleichen problem bestimmt hilfreich. natürlich interessiert mich selber auch, wie du das hinbekommen hast


----------



## Delusa (10. Januar 2013)

ok dan sry, ich hab eigenlich einfach 2 h rumprobirt und hate es dan einfach so wie ich es habe möchte hab ich jetzt nicht.



Spoiler



[Metadata]
 Name=
 Config=
 Description=Meter for measuring CPU usage. 
 Instructions=
 Version=1.0
 Tags=
 License=Creative Commons Attribution-Non-Commercial-Share Alike 3.0
 Variant=
 Preview=

 ;End of added Metadata

 [Variables]
 graphline1=238, 59, 59, 255
 graphline2=28, 134, 238, 100
 StringStyle=BOLD
 FontName=Comic Sans MS
 FontHeight=8
 AntiAlias=1
 White=255,255,255,255
 Orange=255,165,0,255
 Red=255,0,0,255
 MyColor=#White#

 ;===========================================
 ; Set CPU to Measure
 ;===========================================
 [MeasureCPU]
 Measure=CPU
 [MeasureMaxTemperature]
 Measure=Plugin
 Plugin=Plugins\CoreTemp.dll

[MeasureColorGPU]
Measure=Calc
DynamicVariables=1
Formula=[MeasureMaxTemperature]<=35?-1[MeasureMaxTemperature]<=40?-2:-3)
Substitute="-1":"34,139,34,255","-2":"255,165,0,255","-3":"178,34,34,255"
;*********************************************

 [MeasureCPUMHz]
 Measure=Plugin
 Plugin=Plugins\PowerPlugin.dll
 PowerState=MHZ

 [m.TopProcess]
 Measure=Plugin
 Plugin=Plugins\AdvancedCPU.dll
 TopProcess=2
 CPUExclude=Idle

 [m.TopProcess2]
 Measure=Plugin
 Plugin=Plugins\AdvancedCPU.dll
 TopProcess=1
 CPUExclude=Idle

 [mUptime]
 Measure=Uptime
 Format="%4!02i!:%3!02i!:%2!02i!:%1!02i!"
 UpdateDivider=1

 ;===========================================
 ; Top 100% Red Line and Red Shading
 ;===========================================
 [MeterCPUTopLineoben]
 Meter=IMAGE
 X=27
 Y=19
 W=348
 H=1
 SolidColor=238,44,44, 100

 ==================
 ; CPU Graph 1=Line 2=Transparent Shading
 ;===========================================

 [RAMl1]
 Meter=Line
 MeasureName=MeasureCPU
 X=27
 Y=20
 H=32
 W=348
 LineCount=1
 LineColor=#graphline1#
 AntiAlias=1


 [RAMl2]
 Meter=HISTOGRAM
 MeasureName=MeasureCPU
 X=0r
 Y=0r
 H=31
 W=348
 PrimaryColor=#graphline2#
 AntiAlias=1
 PostFix="%"

 ;===========================================
 ; CPU Graph Label
 ;===========================================
 [LabelCPU]
 Meter=STRING
 X=0
 Y=0
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontFace=#FontName#
 FontSize=10
 StringAlign=LEFT
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 Text="INTEL i5 3570K"
 AntiAlias=1

 ;===========================================
 ; CPU Graph % Used
 ;===========================================
 [CPUUsage%]
 Meter=STRING
 MeasureName=MeasureCPU
 X=378
 Y=0
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontFace=#FontName#
 FontSize=10
 StringAlign=RIGHT
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 AntiAlias=1
 Text="%1%"

 ;===========================================
 ; CPU Graph 0% & 100% Labels
 ;===========================================
 [Label100]
 Meter=STRING
 X=1
 Y=18
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontFace=#FontName#
 FontSize=6
 StringAlign=LEFT
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 Text="100%"
 AntiAlias=1

 [Label0]
 Meter=STRING
 X=8
 Y=39
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontFace=#FontName#
 FontSize=6
 StringAlign=LEFT
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 Text="0%"
 AntiAlias=1

;===========================================
; CPU Temp Display
;===========================================
[GPUTDTD]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureMaxTemperature
DynamicVariables=1
FontFace=#FontName#
AntiAlias=1
FontSize=10
StringEffect=SHADOW
StringStyle=BOLD
StringAlign=RIGHT
X=378
Y=50
Text="%1°C"
FontColor=[MeasureColorGPU]

 [l.MHz]
 Meter=STRING
 MeasureName=MeasureCPUMHz
 X=378
 Y=63
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontSize=10
 FontFace=#FontName#
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringAlign=RIGHT
 PostFix=" MHz"
 AntiAlias=1

 [l.CPUTopProcess]
 MeasureName=m.TopProcess
 MeasureName2=m.TopProcess2
 Meter=STRING
 X=378
 Y=75
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontSize=10
 FontFace=#FontName#
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 StringAlign=RIGHT
 StringStyle=BOLD
 AntiAlias=1
 NumOfDecimals=1
 Scale=100000
 Text= %1 %2%

 [l.Betriebszeit]
 Meter=STRING
 MeasureName=mUptime
 X=378
 Y=87
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontSize=10
 FontFace=#FontName#
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 StringAlign=RIGHT
 AntiAlias=1

 [cpu1]
 Meter=STRING
 X=0
 Y=75
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontSize=10
 StringAlign=LEFT
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 FontFace=#FontName#
 Prefix="Top Processe"
 AntiAlias=1

 [cpu2]
 Meter=STRING
 X=0
 Y=63
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontSize=10
 StringAlign=LEFT
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 FontFace=#FontName#
 Prefix="CPU Speed"
 AntiAlias=1


 [cpu3]
 Meter=STRING
 X=0
 Y=50
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontSize=10
 StringAlign=LEFT
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 FontFace=#FontName#
 Prefix="CPU Temperatur"
 AntiAlias=1

 [cpu4]
 Meter=STRING
 X=0
 Y=87
 FontColor=120, 120, 120, 255
 FontSize=10
 StringAlign=LEFT
 StringStyle=BOLD
 StringEffect=SHADOW
 FontFace=#FontName#
 Prefix="Betriebszeit"
 AntiAlias=1

[MeterCPUTopLineU] 
Meter=IMAGE
X=0
Y=105
W=378
H=1
SolidColor=120, 120, 120, 255

[MeterCPUTopLine]
Meter=IMAGE
X=0
Y=0
W=378
H=1
SolidColor=120, 120, 120, 255



so schaut es euch an


----------



## buxtehude (10. Januar 2013)

cool, danke für den code. werde ihn später mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Delusa (10. Januar 2013)

sags mal so wenn du mer als 3 hin bekommst ok ich hab nicht mehr als 3 hin bekomm


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (10. Januar 2013)

N'Abend zusammen !

Hab auch mal wieder ein Prolem, bei dem ich momentan nicht weiter komme:

Seit kurzem nutze ich ein triple-monitor-setup, der Desktop wird auf die beiden zusätzlichen Monitore erweitert.

Rainmeter befindet sich mit sämtlichen Items auf einem der Desktops,
mein Ziel ist es jedoch, einige (nicht alle) der Items auf allen Monitoren anzuzeigen.

Hat da jemand ne Idee ?


----------



## EnergyCross (10. Januar 2013)

meinst du einfach duplizieren?

normal sollte man die rainmeter skins mehrmals benutzen können


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (10. Januar 2013)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> meinst du einfach duplizieren?
> 
> normal sollte man die rainmeter skins mehrmals benutzen können


 
 Joa, wenn man einzelne Items einfach duplizieren kann würde ich damit klar kommen denke ich... wie dupliziere ich die denn ??  

*Edit:*  Jo, nach der richtigen Suchanfrage an google, hab ich es nun auch selber gefunden  

Rainmeter Tutorial-Make Copies Of Skins - YouTube 

Aber danke trotzdem


----------



## Delusa (23. Januar 2013)

hallo hab da mal ne frage schaut euch mal die seite an da wird gezeigt ob die server on sind so kann man das ihrgenwie in eine rainmeter skin machen ? Battlefield 3 - Server Status - EA


----------



## KommandeurMumm (1. Februar 2013)

Hab mal wieder was neues gebraucht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Februar 2013)




----------



## DirtyHarry90 (5. Februar 2013)

Das Tutorial ist klasse! Hat bei mir super geklappt.

Hab jetzt aber noch ein kleines Problem.

Bei Rocketdock habe ich zwei Icons für den Papierkorb -> Full und Empty.

Wie muss ich die jetzt einfügen? Wenn ich die Icons festlege, taucht jedesmal der Standard Papierkorb auf.

Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## Re4dt (5. Februar 2013)

DirtyHarry90 schrieb:


> Das Tutorial ist klasse! Hat bei mir super geklappt.
> 
> Hab jetzt aber noch ein kleines Problem.
> 
> ...



Freut mich das es immernoch Leute gibt denen das Tutorial hilft 

Zu deinem Problem habe ich selber keine Lösung bin leicht eingerostet mit dem Thema


----------



## DirtyHarry90 (5. Februar 2013)

Oder ich formuliere das Problem einfach mal anders:

Ich hab den gewünschten Icon für den leeren Papierkorb in Rocketdock festgelegt und dieser erscheint auch sogar. Lösche ich aber nun z.B. ein Desktopsymbol, verändert sich das Icon zum vollen Papierkorb (jedoch mit altem Icon für den vollen Papierkorb).
Leere ich den Papierkorb, habe ich auch das alte Icon für den leeren Papierkorb.


----------



## Marcimoto (5. Februar 2013)

Hier findet man auch immer neue Anregungen 
Damit werde ich mich auch mal auseinander setzen. Abwechslung kann nie schaden ^^


----------



## DirtyHarry90 (5. Februar 2013)

Hab die Lösung für mein Problem gefunden


----------



## DirtyHarry90 (5. Februar 2013)

Hier mal mein Desktop, ist eher schlicht gehalten.


----------



## flasha (5. Februar 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich nen Script/Tool mit dem man anhand des Wetters z.B den Screen ändern kann? Also wenn es schneit, irgend einen Schnee Effekt oder das Hintergrundbild ändert sich. Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## inzpekta (6. Februar 2013)

So wie auf Smartphones...
Eigentlich ne gute Idee...
 *** by ~White-Baron on deviantART[/url]


----------



## flasha (9. Februar 2013)

inzpekta schrieb:


> So wie auf Smartphones...
> Eigentlich ne gute Idee...
> *** by ~White-Baron on deviantART[/URL]


 
Cool danke! Werd ich mir mal anschaun!


----------



## Test20 (1. April 2013)

Ich hab mir den Thread mal durchgelesen und auch etwas mit Rainmeter herumprobiert, bin aber noch auf einige Probleme gestoßen und hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann:

1.ich Verwende die Skins vom Dunes Pack für den Hintergrund und um die Uhr da zu stellen. Auserdem nutze ich das I2 Bar Skin Pack(nur die obere Bar). Nun würde ich gerne bei der Bar oben anstatt der Festplatte etwas anderes anzeigen lassen zb. die Temperaturen oder Auslastung beider Prozessor Kerne anstatt nur von einem.

2.Ich Benutze Object Dock um als erstatz für die Taskleiste und bin auch bis jetzt Zufrieden damit bis auf ein kleines problem: sobalt die Taskleiste weg ist kann ich nicht mehr auf die Programme in der Symbolleiste zugreifen (zb.Rainmeter).Immer wenn ich dort etwas machen möchte muss ich die Leiste erst wieder einblenden. Gibt es dafür villeicht eine einfachere Lösung?

3.Selbst wenn nichts geöffnet ist (ausser Rainmeter mit den beschrieben Skins) schwankt die CPU Auslastung zwischen 0 und 25 %(ab und zu geht sie auch auf die 50 % hoch aber auch nur sehr selten) kann es sein das das an Rainmeter und ObjectDock liegt? Oder ist das bei Windows 7 und einem 2,2 Ghz Dualcore normal und es ist mir bis jetzt nie aufgefallen weil ich die Auslastung nicht dauerhaft im Blick hatte?

4.Sobald ich ein Spiel in einer anderen Auflösung starte und es dann beende, sind alle meine Skins komplett verzogen. Wie kann ich das umgehen?


----------



## inzpekta (3. April 2013)

HI,

zu 1:
Da kannst du bestimmt diese Leiste entsprechend kürzen und dann einen anderen Skin für die gewünschten Funktionen laufen lassen. Das ist das einfachste.

zu 2:
Da ist wahrscheinlich nichts zu machen außer die Taskleiste oben zu lassen

zu 3:
Das liegt nicht an Rainmeter, der ist Recourcenfreundlich, zu Object Dock kann ich nichts sagen, das benutze ich nicht. Schau einfach in den Taskmanager welche Prozesse du killen kannst.
Außerdem sind die Skins nur ein ungefährer Anhaltswert. Wenn du genaue Werte brauchst, würd ich auf professionellere Programme zurückgreifen.

zu 4:
Da vermute ich mal ein Treiberproblem ...


----------



## Test20 (3. April 2013)

inzpekta schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> zu 1:
> Da kannst du bestimmt diese Leiste entsprechend kürzen und dann einen anderen Skin für die gewünschten Funktionen laufen lassen. Das ist das einfachste.


Die Länge ist eigendlich so ok, eventuell würde ich sie noch länger machen und statt einer CPU Auslastung beide und statt einer temp anzeige 2 temp anzeigen sowie statt der nicht vorhanden Partition d meine beiden laufwerke. Jetzt müsste ich nurnoch wissen wie ich das ändere. 


inzpekta schrieb:


> zu 3:
> Das liegt nicht an Rainmeter, der ist Recourcenfreundlich, zu Object Dock kann ich nichts sagen, das benutze ich nicht. Schau einfach in den Taskmanager welche Prozesse du killen kannst.
> Außerdem sind die Skins nur ein ungefährer Anhaltswert. Wenn du genaue Werte brauchst, würd ich auf professionellere Programme zurückgreifen.


 Das mit der Auslastung liegt wirklich an ObjectDock, sobalt ich mit der Maus daruf komme steigt die Auslastung kurzzeitig auf 20-50% an, sinkt aber auch schnell wieder 



inzpekta schrieb:


> zu 4:
> Da vermute ich mal ein Treiberproblem ...


Vom Grafiktreiber? Das Spiel läuft in einer geringeren Auflösung als der Deskop.


----------



## Holysausage (12. Mai 2013)

Hey, also ich hab auch das Porblem mit dem Wetter. Ich habe mir leider nicht den ganzen tread durchgelesen (sorry dafür). 
Ich würde gerne das wtterwidget vom taranbeer skin benutzen, nur leider bekomme ich es nicht hin, das wetter von meinem ort anzeigen zu lassen., kann mir eventuell jemanden den vollen code schicken, in welchem die stellen, an denen ich meinen standortcode einfügen muss farblich markiert ist?


----------



## inzpekta (12. Mai 2013)

Dann bräucht ich mal den Code von taranbeer (im spoiler) und deinen Wohnort...


----------



## Holysausage (13. Mai 2013)

wie geht das mit dem spoiler? meine wetterlocation ist GMXX2206 für Bernburg


----------



## inzpekta (13. Mai 2013)

Du schreibst vor dem Block mit dem Code das Wort spoiler in eckigen Klammern.
Nach dem Block schreibst du /spoiler in eckigen Klamern


----------



## Holysausage (13. Mai 2013)

Spoiler



;Weather Status & 3-Day Forecast (Sittingbourne, UK)

[Rainmeter]
Original Author=moxamax
Editby=Simieski

[Variables]
;!!!Please replace your location code of Weather.com below, e.g: Vienna, VA is USVA0791.
;!!!You can check it here: Determine location ID for the weather server control

	URL=http://xoap.weather.com/weather/local/INXX0046?cc=*&dayf=6&unit=m


;!!!You need to replace the "22182" with your own zip code. e.g; Vienna, VA's zip code is 22812
	CurrentDay=http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/wxdetail/22182?from=36hr_fcst_business
	Day1=http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/121001?dayNum=1&from=36hr_topnav_undeclared
	Day2=http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/121001?dayNum=2&from=36hr_topnav_undeclared
	Day3=http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/121001?dayNum=3&from=36hr_topnav_undeclared


;!!!Change it to whatever you want!
location=Faridabad,Haryana,India

Font=Segoe UI Light
color=225, 226, 226
color2=255,255,255

down=70

size1=17
size2=17

size=15
size3=13

Browser=firefox.exe
;================================================================

[MeasureWeatherRSS]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
UpdateRate=3600
Url=#URL#
RegExp="(?siU)<weather ver="(.*)">(.*)<tmp>(.*)</tmp>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<day d="1" t="(.*)" dt="(.*)">(.*)<hi>(.*)</hi>(.*)<low>(.*)</low>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)<day d="2" t="(.*)" dt="(.*)">(.*)<hi>(.*)</hi>(.*)<low>(.*)</low>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)<day d="3" t="(.*)" dt="(.*)">(.*)<hi>(.*)</hi>(.*)<low>(.*)</low>(.*)<icon>(.*)</icon>(.*)<t>(.*)</t>(.*)"
StringIndex=1
IfAboveValue=1
IfAboveAction=!execute [!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIconNA][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon]
;Debug=1
;--------------------------------

[MeasureWeatherTemp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=3

[MeasureWeatherDesc]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=5

[MeasureWeatherIcon]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=7
;-------------------------

;tomorrow's weather description, id=18
;tomorrow's day, id=9
;tomorrow's date, id=10, you can redefine the StringIndex value below with the id#
[MeasureWeatherDate1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=9

[MeasureWeatherDesc1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=18

;tomorrow's Hi-temp, id=12
;tomorrow's Lo-temp, id=14, you can redefine the StringIndex value below with the id#
[MeasureWeatherTemp1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=12

[MeasureWeatherTempLo1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=14

;tomorrow's weather icon, id=16
[MeasureWeatherIcon1]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=16
;-------------------------

;D+2, weather description, id=29
;D+2, day of week, id=20
;D+2, date, id=21
[MeasureWeatherDate2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=20

[MeasureWeatherDesc2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=29

;D+2, Hi-temp, id=23
;D+2, Lo-temp, id=25
[MeasureWeatherTemp2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=23

[MeasureWeatherTempLo2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=25

;D+2, weather icon, id=27
[MeasureWeatherIcon2]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=27

;-------------------------

;D+3, weather description, id=40
;D+3, day of week, id=31
;D+3, date, id=32
[MeasureWeatherDate3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=31

[MeasureWeatherDesc3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=40

;D+3, Hi-temp, id=34
;D+3, Lo-temp, id=36
[MeasureWeatherTemp3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=34

[MeasureWeatherTempLo3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=36

;D+3, weather icon, id=38
[MeasureWeatherIcon3]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\WebParser.dll
Url=[MeasureWeatherRSS]
StringIndex=38

;================================================================
[MeterBG]
Meter=IMAGE
X=0
Y=0
W=480
H=140
SolidColor=0, 0, 0, 1

[titleBG]
Meter=IMAGE
X=3
Y=0
W=83
H=16
SolidColor=0, 0, 0, 100
LeftMouseupAction=!Execute [!RainmeterShow "ProjectSpace\Weather\Background"][!RainmeterRedraw][!RainmeterShowMeter title2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp][!RainmeterShowMeter title3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc][!RainmeterShowMeter hLine1][!RainmeterShowMeter hLine2][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine0][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine1][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine2][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon3][!RainmeterRedraw]

	[title]
	x=5
	y=0
	Meter=STRING
	FontColor=#color2#
	FontFace=Tahoma
	FontSize=10
	StringAlign=LEFT
	StringStyle=BOLD
	AntiAlias=1
	Text="#location#"
	LeftMouseupAction=!Execute [!RainmeterShow "ProjectSpace\Weather\Background"][!RainmeterRedraw][!RainmeterShowMeter title2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp][!RainmeterShowMeter title3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc][!RainmeterShowMeter hLine1][!RainmeterShowMeter hLine2][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine0][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine1][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine2][!RainmeterShowMeter vLine3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon1][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon2][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDate3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterDesc3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTempLo3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterTemp3][!RainmeterShowMeter MeterIcon3][!RainmeterRedraw]

[close]
x=100
y=2
Meter=STRING
FontColor=255,255,255
FontFace=gotham medium
FontSize=9
StringAlign=LEFT
AntiAlias=1
Text="X"
LeftMouseupAction=!Execute [!RainmeterHide "ProjectSpace\Weather\Background"][!RainmeterRedraw][!RainmeterHideMeter title2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp][!RainmeterHideMeter title3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc][!RainmeterHideMeter hLine1][!RainmeterHideMeter hLine2][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine0][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine1][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine2][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon3][!RainmeterRedraw]

	[closeBG]
	Meter=IMAGE
	X=r
	Y=0
	W=12
	H=14
	SolidColor=0, 0, 0, 1
	LeftMouseupAction=!Execute [!RainmeterHide "ProjectSpace\Weather\Background"][!RainmeterRedraw][!RainmeterHideMeter title2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp][!RainmeterHideMeter title3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc][!RainmeterHideMeter hLine1][!RainmeterHideMeter hLine2][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine0][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine1][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine2][!RainmeterHideMeter vLine3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon1][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon2][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDate3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterDesc3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTempLo3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterTemp3][!RainmeterHideMeter MeterIcon3][!RainmeterRedraw]

;================================================================

[title2]
x=25
y=31
Meter=STRING
FontColor=#color#
FontFace=#Font#
FontSize=#size1#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
AntiAlias=1
Text="Today:"

[MeterTemp]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp
Meter=STRING
X=75r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size2#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"

[title3]
x=40r
y=r
Meter=STRING
FontColor=#color#
FontFace=#Font#
FontSize=#size1#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
AntiAlias=1
Text="and"

[MeterDesc]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc
Meter=STRING
X=43r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size2#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterIconNA]
ImageName=na.png
Meter=IMAGE
X=400
Y=31

[MeterIcon]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon
Meter=IMAGE
X=400
Y=31
Hidden=1
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["#Browser#" "#CurrentDay#"]

;----line-------------------------

[hLine1]
Meter=IMAGE
X=15
Y=60
W=450
H=1
SolidColor=200,200,200,255

;-------------------------

[MeterDate1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDate1
Meter=STRING
X=20
Y=#down#
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=12
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterDesc1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc1
Meter=STRING
X=30r
Y=20r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size3#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterTempLo1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTempLo1
Meter=STRING
X=r
Y=13r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°/"

[MeterTemp1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp1
Meter=STRING
X=35r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"

[MeterIcon1]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon1
Meter=IMAGE
X=7
Y=90
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["#Browser#" "#Day1#"]

;------------------------- offset X: +40

[MeterDate2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDate2
Meter=STRING
X=170
Y=#down#
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=12
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterDesc2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc2
Meter=STRING
X=30r
Y=20r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size3#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterTempLo2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTempLo2
Meter=STRING
X=r
Y=13r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°/"

[MeterTemp2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp2
Meter=STRING
X=35r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"

[MeterIcon2]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon2
Meter=IMAGE
X=157
Y=90
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["#Browser#" "#Day2#"]

;------------------------- offset X: +40

[MeterDate3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDate3
Meter=STRING
X=320
Y=#down#
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=12
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterDesc3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherDesc3
Meter=STRING
X=30r
Y=20r
FontColor=#color#
FontSize=#size3#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1

[MeterTempLo3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTempLo3
Meter=STRING
X=r
Y=13r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°/"

[MeterTemp3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherTemp3
Meter=STRING
X=35r
Y=r
FontColor=#color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=#size#
StringAlign=LEFT
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontFace=#Font#
Antialias=1
Postfix="°"

[MeterIcon3]
MeasureName=MeasureWeatherIcon3
Meter=IMAGE
X=307
Y=90
LeftMouseDownAction=!execute ["#Browser#" "#Day3#"]


----------



## Holysausage (13. Mai 2013)

außerdem weiß ich nicht woran es liegt, dass er bei mir, ohne das ich im code rumgepfuscht habe nichtmal das wetter vom voreingestellten ort anzeigt (siehe screenshot)


----------



## inzpekta (14. Mai 2013)

Also, du müssetest in diesem Passus das rote gegen deinen Städtecode austauschen:



> URL=http://xoap.weather.com/weather/local/INXX0046?cc=*&dayf=6&unit=m


 
Außerdem sollst du deine PLZ hier eintragen:



> CurrentDay=http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/wxdetail/22182?from=36hr_fcst_business


 
Und deinen Ort hier:



> location=Faridabad,Haryana,India


 
Wenn es dann nicht klappt, kann es nur an einer veralteten URL liegen. Da gibt es aber leider keinen Code gegen. 
Sonst such dir noch eine Alternative... Irgendein Wetter klappt schon.


----------



## Holysausage (14. Mai 2013)

ok, danke, muss wohl an einem veraltetem Link liegn, hab jetzt ein anderen wetter skin benutzt, trotzdem vielen dank


----------



## Kusarr (16. Juni 2013)

wenn man so nen Desktop macht, geht dann die Leistung stark in den keller? gibts Tabellen? find nix


----------



## inzpekta (16. Juni 2013)

Kusarr schrieb:


> wenn man so nen Desktop macht, geht dann die Leistung stark in den keller? gibts Tabellen? find nix


 
Neni, tut sie nicht. Ich war auch skeptisch.


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. Juni 2013)

natürlich gehen n paar MB vom ram noch weg, jedoch sind das mengen die du kaum merken wirst.


----------



## Caduzzz (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin immer ganz neidisch bei den ganzen coolen Desktopdesigns hier, allerdings war ich stets zu faul auch so etwas zu machen..

Ich habe auch nur eine kleine Frage und zwar ob schon jemand Erfahrung mit Omnimo UI for Rainmeter gemacht hat? Ja, ich gestehe, mir gefällt das Design von win8, sehe aber momentan kaum Veranlassung, außer Neugier und Basteldrang, mein OS zu wechseln, so dass ich mir dachte das ich das ja erst einmal versuchen könnte.

grüße caduzzz

edit: so, habes mittlerweile versucht, naja, entweder ich hab wirklich NULL Geduld, es ist richtig ******* beschrieben oder alles was mir wichtig ist geht einfach nicht miteinander zu verknüpfen, also wertlos für mich :/ , kann ich auch bei win7 bleiben oder richtig umsteigen


----------



## Laggy.NET (11. August 2013)

EDIT: Dieser Beitrag kann ignoriert werden. Hab nun alles alleine geschafft 



Spoiler



Hi leute, hab mir nun mal wieder nen Rainmeter Desktop zusammengebastelt, und bin soweit auch fertig, allerdings habe ich zwei Dinge, die noch nicht richtig passen.

Aber hier erstmal der Screenshot, damit ihr nachfolgend auch versteht, was ich meine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Desktop ist zusammengesetzt aus:

Lines 3:*** 3 by ~Rasylver on deviantART[/url]
Omnimo 5:*** 5.0 for Rainmeter by ^fediaFedia on deviantART[/url]
Sticky Cover (Spotify):*** Cover for Rainmeter - Spotify Album Art by ~TimoBRL on deviantART[/url]
Spotify Player:*** Player for Rainmeter by ~SieSie on deviantART[/url]

Natürlich alles stark modifiziert und auseinander genommen, soweit es meine Fähigkeiten zulassen. 

Nun die zwei dinge, die ich noch nicht hinbekommen habe.
Zum ersten wäre da das Cover Art unten links. Es setzt sich aus dem Spotify Player (= runde buttons) und dem Sticky Cover (Cover + Text) zusammen.
Ersteres hat den Vorteil, dass es sich automatisch komplett ausblendet, sobald spotify geschlossen wird. Zweiteres macht das nicht, sondern zeigt dann bei Titel und Interpret "N/A" an, was natürlich hässlich aussieht.
Welchen Code brauche ich, damit auch das Cover + Text Widget ausgeblendet wird, sobald Spotify nicht mehr Läuft?


Zweites Anliegen:
Neben der Anzeige für die HDDs ist das Ping Widget von Omnimo. Dieses würde ich gerne als Balken diagramm darstellen, damit es genauso aussieht, wie die anderen anzeigen darunter. 

Die Grafiken zusammenbasteln und zu integrieren oder Werte abändern ist für mich absolut kein Problem, aber wenns an den grundlegenden Code der Widgets geht, habe ich leider keine Ahnung. Mit Try&Error komm ich da nicht weiter. 

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## crae (14. August 2013)

Hey mal ne Frage, wenn jetzt rainmeter und das andere Toll arbeiten, verbraucht das nicht ressourscen?


----------



## inzpekta (14. August 2013)

crae schrieb:


> Hey mal ne Frage, wenn jetzt rainmeter und das andere Toll arbeiten, verbraucht das nicht ressourscen?



Nein, überhaupt nicht.
Solche Zeiten wo Desktophintergründe und Sidebars Leistung fraßen sind wohl generell vorbei.

@Laggy: Sorry, hab deinen Beitrag gerade erst gelesen, ich hätte da aber auch experimentieren müssen.
Schön das du's selbst geschafft hast. Vielleicht lässt du uns teilhaben?


----------



## Betschi (16. August 2013)

Vielen Dank fürs Tutorial! Eine Frage zu Rocketdock habe ich noch: Wie kann ich die Computer- und Systemsteuerungverknüpfung ins Rocketdock verschiebern oder erstellen?


----------



## sensit1ve_ (16. August 2013)

Betschi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs Tutorial! Eine Frage zu Rocketdock habe ich noch: Wie kann ich die Computer- und Systemsteuerungverknüpfung ins Rocketdock verschiebern oder erstellen?



Rechte Maustaste aufs RocketDock ---> Element hinzufügen ---> Verzeichnis --->


----------



## Betschi (16. August 2013)

sensit1ve_ schrieb:


> Rechte Maustaste aufs RocketDock ---> Element hinzufügen ---> Verzeichnis --->


 LOL, bin ich dämlich, danke trotzdem


----------



## bluschti (25. August 2013)

einfach spitze und wirklich gut erklärt


----------



## jakido (28. August 2013)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Windows 8? Kann man sagen, dass Rainmeter generell besser auf Windows 8 ausschaut oder ist das egal? Ich frag deshalb, weil ich sowieso dabei bin mir einen neuen Rechne zuzulegen und da könnte ich ja gleich Windows 8 installieren... Ich habs auch bisschen mit der Optik 

Gibt es die Skins eigentlich auch schon vor konfiguriert irgendwo? Weil das sieht ja echt schick aus, was manche hier haben aber default installiert ist das ja alles völlig anders..


----------



## Delusa (6. September 2013)

so hab da dann auch mal was gemacht


----------



## GottZ (27. Dezember 2013)

das ist zwar mittlerweile ein echt alter hut aber ich mags. gut geschrieben


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. Februar 2014)

So, Rainmeter hats mir angetan, kann mir jemand nen guten Skin empfehlen, bei dem ich mir die CPU Auslastung und Temparatur der Kerne anzeigen lassen kann, und vielleicht noch GPU Infos  Am besten schön groß damit man das ohne Probleme lesen kann 

Und wie macht ihr denn den Corner Calendar auf Deutsch?


----------



## airy_hh (10. August 2014)

Moin.
Aufgrund dieses Freds bin ich auch auf Rainmeter gestoßen, und habe mir auch was schönes zusammengebastelt.
Auf Rocketdock verzichte ich, da ich keine Taskleiste benötige. Die Win7 eigene habe ich ausgeblendet - da sonst das Design zerstört wird.

Was ich allerdings benötige wäre ein Gadget, Skins, Plugin, wie auch immer - mit wessen Hilfe ich mir den Win7 Infobereich der Taskleiste anzeigen lassen kann.
Wenn ich z.b. auf das Configtool meiner Maus/Tasta, oder das AMDCCC zugreifen möchte habe ich das bisher über den Infobereich getan.
Auch wenn ich im Skype neue Nachrichten bekomme, erhalte ich hierüber nun keine VIsuelle Meldung mehr.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie sowas umzusetzen wäre?

Am wichtigsten wäre mir die Möglichkeit Skype visuell zu überwachen.



LG
Sven


----------



## KonterSchock (5. November 2014)

forsch das heute mal, will auch so ein extreme desk. nutze win7 meint ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, wen ich nicht weiter weis?


----------



## koffeinjunkie (18. April 2016)

Also eine Rainmeter Taskleiste mit Echtzeitmeldungen quasi wie in Windows 7, kenne ich persönlich nicht obwohl ich sehr vieles draufhatte und ausprobiert habe. Ich glaube das ist so ohne weiteres nicht so einfach durchzusetzen, wenn ja wäre ich da auch neugierig.


----------



## nierewa (22. November 2019)

Danke für das Tut


----------

